# ROFR Thread April to June 2020 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask? Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14

kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23

DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23

Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27

nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1

andeesings---$100-$3000-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12

DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12

Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13

eatmoreveg---$125-$5455-40-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 40/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19

tawi---$107-$11982-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19

heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27, passed 5/28

AgainstSmee!---$100-$15900-150-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 150/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/10

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4, passed 6/16

UtahDon--- $110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5, passed 6/17

gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

Danielletreadwell2202---$98.37-$16465-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8, passed 6/18

holyrita---$82.5-$13720-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 132/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/30, passed 6/18

Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

Goddard Family Adventures---$110-$19293-155-AKV-Feb-0/19, 310/20, 155/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/23

Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11, passed 6/23

Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14, passed 6/24

John Purcell---$89-$22950-250-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/24

Retlaw1971---$97-$23538-220-AKV-Aug-8/19, 125/20, 220/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30

*AUL:*

gumbydom---$75-$15450-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28, passed 6/3

Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 4/27, passed 6/10


*BCV:*

jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1

DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11

squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30, passed 6/10

Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/29, passed 6/10

badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 6/16

*BLT:*


Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21

tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, passed 5/5

ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11

Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/14

Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/3

Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 5/1, passed 6/16

Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5, passed 6/17

Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29, passed 6/17

rachaelg---$147-$8030-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/16, passed 6/23

MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF on 126pts- sent 5/12, passed 6/24

CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24

AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15, passed 6/24

macman123---$130-$28071-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21- sent 5/19, passed 6/30


*BWV:*

TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15

sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15

eatmoreveg---$130-$7376-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 4/8, passed 4/16

Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22

TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23

BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12

Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/18

jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21, passed 5/19

My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/28

Jnivek---$118-$21990-170-BWV-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/2, passed 6/16

ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9, passed 6/18

Arguetafamily---$120-$32018-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/12, passed 6/18

dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7, passed 6/18


*DRR:



HH:



OKW:*


Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9

Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/29

Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8, passed 6/18

*OKW EXTENDED:*


annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22

Hiddenmickeymommy---$100-$8573-75-OKW(E)-Mar-98/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/18

Ehazelto05---$110-$6357-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

*PVB:*

BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1

BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1

quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23

Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23

wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15, passed 5/1

DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1

Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1

Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/28

Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing and MF-sent 4/25, passed 5/28

stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2, passed 6/16

Cubbiefan1734---$129-$27860-200-PVB-Mar-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 6/17

Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/23

Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14, passed 6/24

jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


*SSR:*

dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25

Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23

Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19

MinnieSueB---$90-$19627-200-SSR-Dec-16/19, 200/20, 200/21-sent 4/24, passed 5/28

rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10

DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5, passed 6/17

RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3, passed 6/17

mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10, passed 6/18

Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

jjlyle---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/13, passed 6/24

ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13, passed 6/24

Madmavis49---$107-$11585-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 6/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 5/15, passed 6/24


*VGC:*

Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19

jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27, passed 6/3

*VGF:*


squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23

eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1, passed 6/16

Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5, passed 6/17

mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4, passed 6/17

Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

BrianR---$153-$22575-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- future MF credit- sent 5/15, passed 6/24

WalkerTR---$140-$22309-155-VGF-Feb-0/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


*WL/ BRV:*


BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21

rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19

Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5, passed 6/17

glamdring269 (seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10, passed 6/18


*WL/ CCV:*

DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11

Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21- sent 4/25, passed 6/9

Nicstress---$135-$43460-300-CCV@WL-Mar-118/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/21, passed 6/10

Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21- sent 5/6, passed 6/17

Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8, passed 6/19

*VB:



WAITING 


AKV:*


Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13

GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14

FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 5/25

badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/2

Arguetafamily---$106-$18112-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3

Bambi19---$101-$17676-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/5

IndyToThere---$102-$24480-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10

Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10

IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18

Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/19

Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30

*AUL:*

JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9

blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16

Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25

kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30


*BCV:*

SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13

sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3

sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3

Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30

ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1

*BLT:*


Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14

eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27

MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9

Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12

tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19

Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25




*BWV:*


thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20

Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24

poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21

Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/22

Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8

FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9

SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9

DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30


*HH:*

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16

lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16

*OKW:*



Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4


*OKW EXTENDED:*


badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31

ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17

AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23

*PVB:*



Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25

dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15

Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19

Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20

EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21- sent 5/22

G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2

thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4

timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17

T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25

evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26

HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30


*SSR:*


Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30

jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4

Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6

Mazlan---$97-$10400-100-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/1

DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8

ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/20

Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20

Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20

nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21

Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22

mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22

jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26

kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27

__Jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29

Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1

Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1

Bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 6/2

Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5

KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8

JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21- sent 6/8

MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/12

brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/13

Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15

eatmoreveg---$97.50-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16

chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22

Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 6/29



*VGC:*

kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13

Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29


*VGF:*

Elizabeths22---$148-$32563-200-VGF-Feb-0/19, 222/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22

mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4

Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22

Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22

ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3

Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5

pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8

Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10

mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12

3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21- sent 6/22





*WL/ BRV:*


glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10

bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27

MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1

Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5

MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16


*WL/ CCV:*


Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5

Hmiles32---$133-$28500-200-CCV@WL-Oct-40/19, 160/20, 200/21- sent 5/21

Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2

DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5



*VB:*


DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18


*TAKEN 



AKV:




AUL:



BCV:



BLT:



BWV:




HH:



OKW:




OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:




SSR:




VGC:




VGF:



WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## pangyal

I have a feeling that the next few iterations of this thread, over the next quarter or two, are going to be very interesting to follow!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I have a feeling that the next few iterations of this thread, over the next quarter or two, are going to be very interesting to follow!


I brought my Joffreys coffee from the previous thread as I was told. (no Starbucks allowed in the ROFR thread! )


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> I brought my Joffreys coffee from the previous thread as I was told. (no Starbucks allowed in the ROFR thread! )


Pretty sure it has to be spiked to be allowed, but I’m not judging!


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1


----------



## Cyberc1978

BEACHCLUBVILLAS said:


> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1


Congrats.


----------



## tputorti

tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2


----------



## BoardwalkGlenn

BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1 

Addonitis is real!


----------



## sethschroeder

I am the seller:

sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3 
sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3


----------



## poofyo101

no super low prices making it through yet?


----------



## jswoodard

Buyer 
jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 04/04/2020


----------



## E2ME2

jswoodard said:


> Buyer
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 04/04/2020


Congrats - you should have no problem with ROFR on that deal!


----------



## Tigger1

How long has estopple certificate been taking since Disney closed?


----------



## jill444

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> *BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> *BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Amanda Sam

Hoping to hear soon! Day 28 here.


----------



## DisMomKY

Odd question, can a buyer ask for a delayed closing? We are selling a contract (AKL we thought we’d love and figured out it’s not the case but made about $800 so I’m not too terribly upset about making a poor choice) and have realized a MK area resort is a MUCH better choice for our family. So can we request a delayed close of a few weeks to get our cash from our current contract to us If we find a great contract


----------



## Sandisw

DisMomKY said:


> Odd question, can a buyer ask for a delayed closing? We are selling a contract (AKL we thought we’d love and figured out it’s not the case but made about $800 so I’m not too terribly upset about making a poor choice) and have realized a MK area resort is a MUCH better choice for our family. So can we request a delayed close of a few weeks to get our cash from our current contract to us If we find a great contract



You can certainly ask, just like any other terms.  You never know!


----------



## Amanda Sam

Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9

This one passed prior to today, but the agent at Fidelity said she never received the waiver so we both just found out today! Better late than never!


----------



## Matty B13

Amanda Sam said:


> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> This one passed prior to today, but the agent at Fidelity said she never received the waiver so we both just found out today! Better late than never!


Wow, nice price and fully loaded!!!


----------



## nickoley

nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9


----------



## perry the platypus

Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6, passed 4/15, closed 4/28


----------



## Deswank

Fixed posted.


----------



## ScubaCat

Deswank said:


> Deswank —-$96-$14400-150-SSR- Feb-0/19-300/20-150/21–Sent 4/9 (Seller paying closing)


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


----------



## Deswank

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


Oh yeah, sorry! I kept seeing people say that.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-I’m seller paying MF- sent 4/11

Think this one will be a good test for ROFR


----------



## pangyal

Updated.

Happy Easter everybody, may all of your chocolate dreams come true!


----------



## OhanaFam5

OhanaFam5---$134-$21479-150-PVB-Sep-0/19, 114/20, 150/21- sent 4/2 passed 4/14


----------



## annachunt

annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13


----------



## justadreamaway77

Two weeks into ROFR and haven't heard anything.  I was really hoping this would go quick due to the slow down in sales!  Our first purchase in November/December didn't take this long!


----------



## Lorana

justadreamaway77 said:


> Two weeks into ROFR and haven't heard anything.  I was really hoping this would go quick due to the slow down in sales!  Our first purchase in November/December didn't take this long!



I hear you!  In my case, I’m (im)patiently waiting for my seller to return their closing docs. This was not the long pole I expected right now. I’d figure they’d be eager to close to get their money. :-(


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> I hear you!  In my case, I’m (im)patiently waiting for my seller to return their closing docs. This was not the long pole I expected right now. I’d figure they’d be eager to close to get their money. :-(



It could be a notary problem. Due to social distancing, they have had to make adjustments to that process.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> I hear you!  In my case, I’m (im)patiently waiting for my seller to return their closing docs. This was not the long pole I expected right now. I’d figure they’d be eager to close to get their money. :-(


I'm in the same boat.  I'm being told that the sellers have to get to a notary, and that is more complicated right now due to COVID-19 restrictions. 
And, my seller is in Hawaii, so add some time for communicating with different time zone, and perhaps shipping the physical documents once notarized ??  
I have been shocked by the length of this process. It's almost worth paying the Direct Prices to avoid these delays, almost... 
ET


----------



## TheDuchess

TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I'm being told that the sellers have to get to a notary, and that is more complicated right now due to COVID-19 restrictions.
> And, my seller is in Hawaii, so add some time for communicating with different time zone, and perhaps shipping the physical documents once notarized ??
> I have been shocked by the length of this process. It's almost worth paying the Direct Prices to avoid these delays, almost...
> ET


Still in same boat with you. Waiting on seller to return closing documents.


----------



## DJDWOOT

DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Still in same boat with you. Waiting on seller to return closing documents.


Is your seller based in the continental USA ?
Mine is in HI, which may add to the delay.
This has been quite an experience, eh ?
ET


----------



## Galun

Galun---$102-$16885-160-SSR-Dec-226/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 3/27, passed 4/14
Galun---$102-$15855-150-SSR-Dec-300/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 3/30, passed 4/14


----------



## justadreamaway77

Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30 , passed 4/14

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Is your seller based in the continental USA ?
> Mine is in HI, which may add to the delay.
> This has been quite an experience, eh ?
> ET


Yes , Texas. Inquired yesterday and received email this AM, still waiting on seller to return.


----------



## nickoley

justadreamaway77 said:


> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30 , passed 4/14
> 
> Yes, yes, yes!



Loaded contract! Congrats!


----------



## justadreamaway77

nickoley said:


> Loaded contract! Congrats!


Yes, that is why my husband agreed to the price.  First off, we found a matching UY to our current contract.....which is an uncommon one.  Second, the loaded points.  We were hoping to go a little lower but someone else starting to put in offers so we took the original counter from the seller and walked away happy.


----------



## E2ME2

justadreamaway77 said:


> Yes, that is why my husband agreed to the price.  First off, we found a matching UY to our current contract.....which is an uncommon one.  Second, the loaded points.  We were hoping to go a little lower but someone else starting to put in offers so we took the original counter from the seller and walked away happy.


Congrats and Welcome Home to SSR!
Keep us posted as this progresses through the remaining steps , all the way to getting the points in your account.
Mine is turning into quite the journey.
ET


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyERnurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 145/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14


----------



## OhanaFam5

OhanaFam5 said:


> OhanaFam5---$134-$21479-150-PVB-Sep-0/19, 114/20, 150/21- sent 4/2


Just received notification that Disney waived ROFR on this contract!


----------



## Aussie RJ

bigskyernurse said:


> bigskyERnurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 145/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14


AKV had an average sell at $113 in March. This is good deal!


----------



## bigskyernurse

Aussie RJ said:


> AKV had an average sell at $113 in March. This is good deal!


I was honestly expecting they might take it back so I’m super excited! Especially with current points left!


----------



## E2ME2

bigskyernurse said:


> I was honestly expecting they might take it back so I’m super excited! Especially with current points left!


Kudos on that deal!  I was sweating ROFR on my contract as well.  Now I'm just sweating the lengthy process 
Let us know when the points post to your account.
ET


----------



## jswoodard

Buyer- passed! 
jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4, passed 4/14


----------



## sethschroeder

Seller on these contracts:

Update:
sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/14

I think the other one actually was sent possibly the 4th instead of the 3rd so I expect to hear back tomorrow as well.
Waiting still on ($155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3)


----------



## 4ParkFamily

4ParkFamily---$95-$16491-150-BRV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-sent 4/3, passed 4/14.


----------



## E2ME2

jswoodard said:


> Buyer- passed!
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4, passed 4/14


Good Deal!


----------



## domvf07

domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25 passed 4/14

So happy to be officially in the club now! Welcome home!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

E2ME2 said:


> I have been shocked by the length of this process. It's almost worth paying the Direct Prices to avoid these delays, almost...
> ET



Except every report is that direct sales are shut down so would be an even longer wait!


----------



## striker1064

bigskyernurse said:


> bigskyERnurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 145/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14



Great deal! We passed at $102/160/Oct last month so this will be a good test.


----------



## Deswank

Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14


----------



## E2ME2

striker1064 said:


> Great deal! We passed at $102/160/Oct last month so this will be a good test.


I don't think this will be too big of a test - I passed ROFR back on 3/6 at SSR at $89/225/JUN


----------



## tputorti

Seeing all these notifications of passing ROFR from contracts submitted in early April is getting me anxious and excited.  Mine was sent to ROFR on 4/2.


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15 

This is our first contract with DVC - we are very excited.  Grand Floridian is my favorite place in the world.  Fingers crossed!  We are working with Fidelity and Mason Title.


----------



## sethschroeder

sethschroeder said:


> Seller on these contracts:
> 
> Update:
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> I think the other one actually was sent possibly the 4th instead of the 3rd so I expect to hear back tomorrow as well.
> Waiting still on ($155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3)



sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15

Well both have passed and I am now trying to find a notary to sign off on the contracts.


----------



## kkmauch

kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 4/13


----------



## E2ME2

sethschroeder said:


> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> Well both have passed and I am now trying to find a notary to sign off on the contracts.


Is there a UPS store near you.
They provide notarization, and are open during the pandemic.
ET


----------



## sethschroeder

E2ME2 said:


> Is there a UPS store near you.
> They provide notarization, and are open during the pandemic.
> ET



Most of the UPS stores in my part of the country are privatized so not actual stores. I had reached out to one but they have very shert hours even during normals times. Thanks for the heads up as I will see if I can catch them today.


----------



## Amanda Sam

sethschroeder said:


> Most of the UPS stores in my part of the country are privatized so not actual stores. I had reached out to one but they have very shert hours even during normals times. Thanks for the heads up as I will see if I can catch them today.



I have an appointment at Huntington Bank tomorrow for my notary and witnesses! It was definitely frustrating trying to find one lol.


----------



## Vkothari916

tputorti said:


> Seeing all these notifications of passing ROFR from contracts submitted in early April is getting me anxious and excited.  Mine was sent to ROFR on 4/2.


Yep I saw you posted about BLT. Let us know how it goes! I submitted a BLT contract on April 10th for ROFR as buyer.


----------



## ToddlerMom311

OhanaFam5 said:


> Just received notification that Disney waived ROFR on this contract!




I just put an offer in at Poly at $134/point.  I felt this was probably too low, so this post makes me feel better!


----------



## webgemfam4

webgemfam4---$144-$8640-60-PVB-Sept-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-buyer pays MF'20- sent 4/15
webgemfam4---$169-$8450-50-VGF-Aug-0/19, 73/20, 50/21, 50/22-buyer pays MF'20- sent 4/13, passed 4/23


----------



## Beazle

Beazle---$132-$53600-400-BCV-Dec-3/19, 400/20, 400/21-Completed 4/16/20- sent 3/24/20, passed 4/6/20

And we completed today.


----------



## KELSOTATERNUTZ

Beazle said:


> Beazle---$132-$53600-400-BCV-Dec-3/19, 400/20, 400/21-Completed 4/16/20- sent 3/24/20, passed 4/6/20
> 
> And we completed today.


That timeline hurts my soul.... My timeline is much longer than that.


----------



## Beazle

KELSOTATERNUTZ said:


> That timeline hurts my soul.... My timeline is much longer than that.



Our purchaser got a good deal though.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$160-$10975-65-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 65/21- sent 3/2, passed 4/6
eatmoreveg---$130-$7376-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 4/8, passed 4/16


----------



## Pixie0117

Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16


----------



## Cruz85

Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17

Fingers crossed! First time buyers and excited but nervous about ROFR.


----------



## E2ME2

Cruz85 said:


> Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17
> 
> Fingers crossed! First time buyers and excited but nervous about ROFR.


Good luck with ROFR!
Be sure to let us know how it goes.
ET


----------



## nickoley

So I have to update mine...apparently Fidelity just sent the ROFR to Disney today..instead of 9 days ago when the seller and I inked the contract. Sigh...

so

nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18

ugh! I was so hoping I’d hear early next week...guess not.


----------



## E2ME2

nickoley said:


> So I have to update mine...apparently Fidelity just sent the ROFR to Disney today..instead of 9 days ago when the seller and I inked the contract. Sigh...
> 
> so
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18
> 
> ugh! I was so hoping I’d hear early next week...guess not.


You got AKL at $95!? - Great Deal 
I'm on the same Fidelity Train with my SSR contract, but it is inching along  
It took 3 weeks for mine to clear ROFR.
Congrats, and good luck on passing ROFR at that price
ET


----------



## nickoley

E2ME2 said:


> You got AKL at $95!? - Great Deal
> I'm on the same Fidelity Train with my SSR contract, but it is inching along
> It took 3 weeks for mine to clear ROFR.
> Congrats, and good luck on passing ROFR at that price
> ET



yeah, from the seller. But who knows if it will pass ROFR? But I felt like it was the best time to make an aggressive offer. If it passes, I will be thrilled.


----------



## E2ME2

nickoley said:


> yeah, from the seller. But who knows if it will pass ROFR? But I felt like it was the best time to make an aggressive offer. If it passes, I will be thrilled.


Keep me posted -- Mine got through ROFR - it was $89/PP at SSR.  I took the same aggressive approach as you. 
ET


----------



## bookwormde

E2ME2 said:


> Keep me posted -- Mine got through ROFR - it was $89/PP at SSR.  I took the same aggressive approach as you.
> ET


It is interesting that while DIS members are a small subset of resale purchasers that such a significant portion of the best deals that are grabbed or negotiated are posted here


----------



## nickoley

bookwormde said:


> It is interesting that while DIS members are a small subset of resale purchasers that such a significant portion of the best deals that are grabbed or negotiated are posted here


Can’t speak for everyone, but I researched and watched for a solid 6-12 months. On this board, Facebook and other sites. 
 I knew when the market fell, I’d be making an offer soon at either AKL or OKW.
I really wanted Riv (even w restrictions), but not paying more than $110/pt. Maybe someday.


----------



## CastAStone

nickoley said:


> Can’t speak for everyone, but I researched and watched for a solid 6-12 months. On this board, Facebook and other sites.
> I knew when the market fell, I’d be making an offer soon at either AKL or OKW.
> I really wanted Riv (even w restrictions), but not paying more than $110/pt. Maybe someday.


Because of those very restrictions, I don’t imagine that’s too far off in your future. 24-36 months?


----------



## espov

nickoley said:


> So I have to update mine...apparently Fidelity just sent the ROFR to Disney today..instead of 9 days ago when the seller and I inked the contract. Sigh...
> 
> so
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18
> 
> ugh! I was so hoping I’d hear early next week...guess not.




Welcome to fidelity lol


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Pretty pleased with myself for getting it done exactly a week later seeing as I barely know what day it is half the time anymore


----------



## E2ME2

espov said:


> Welcome to fidelity lol



Yes - Fidelity tends to be the longer path to the finish line.
But I was really happy with their prices and selection of contracts.



pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Pretty pleased with myself for getting it done exactly a week later seeing as I barely know what day it is half the time anymore


Thanks for the update - I see you've updated your avatar also.  I like the new cruise picture, but really liked the "throne" in your previous photo! 
ET


----------



## pangyal

E2ME2 said:


> Yes - Fidelity tends to be the longer path to the finish line.
> But I was really happy with their prices and selection of contracts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update - I see you've updated your avatar also.  I like the new cruise picture, but really liked the "throne" in your previous photo!
> ET



The throne will return! It was indeed an actual throne- Maleficent's throne from Club Villain (R.I.P.).

I needed something a little sunnier and brighter for the time being . 

Thank you!

ETA- I agree, Fidelity tends to take forever at all points of the process but the savings are worth it IMHO.


----------



## webgemfam4

Cruz85 said:


> Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17
> 
> Fingers crossed! First time buyers and excited but nervous about ROFR.



First time buyer here, too (offers in for VGF and Poly)! Also very nervous about ROFR. Good luck!!!!


----------



## E2ME2

Good News from Fidelity today.
My SSR-Contract just cleared the last Non-Disney Hurdle.  Closing was completed and the Deed Recorded today - 4/20/20 ! 
Now to get the points loaded to my account.... Fidelity estimated those 2 Disney Steps could take from 14-24 business days !??
What's the average time based on collective experience here on the Disboards?
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Good News from Fidelity today.
> My SSR-Contract just cleared the last Non-Disney Hurdle.  Closing was completed and the Deed Recorded today - 4/20/20 !
> Now to get the points loaded to my account.... Fidelity estimated those 2 Disney Steps could take from 14-24 business days !??
> What's the average time based on collective experience here on the Disboards?
> ET


Congratulations!! I hav found that it usually takes about a week for contract to show up in account and then points to load is variable 1 time was 4 days and 1 was 2 weeks. 
I finally received a response today for my contract and was told seller finally found notary and was going today. I am at 74 days since offer and still waiting to close.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Congratulations!! I hav found that it usually takes about a week for contract to show up in account and then points to load is variable 1 time was 4 days and 1 was 2 weeks.
> I finally received a response today for my contract and was told seller finally found notary and was going today. I am at 74 days since offer and still waiting to close.


WOW - That's a long time looking for a notary! This has been an educational experience for me.


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> WOW - That's a long time looking for a notary! This has been an educational experience for me.


I am not sure why it would take so long since Texas was not a completely shut down state.
Even if seller really wanted to stay isolated, then why not at least communicate that. Also another example of poor communication from Fidelity and First American by not staying on top of this and trying to keep process moving. I should not have to threaten to get deposit back because of default of seller to receive some communication as to why was taking so long.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Do you always need a notary when selling a DVC contract?


----------



## Sandisw

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Do you always need a notary when selling a DVC contract?



Yes.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Sandisw said:


> Yes.


Is it notarized by both Parts or just the Seller? Assuming you are not financing and paying in cash in full.


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> Good News from Fidelity today.
> My SSR-Contract just cleared the last Non-Disney Hurdle.  Closing was completed and the Deed Recorded today - 4/20/20 !
> Now to get the points loaded to my account.... Fidelity estimated those 2 Disney Steps could take from 14-24 business days !??
> What's the average time based on collective experience here on the Disboards?
> ET



CMs have now been furloughed so that department may be operating with a smaller crew.  It could take longer than normal,


----------



## Sandisw

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Is it notarized by both Parts or just the Seller? Assuming you are not financing and paying in cash in full.



It is just the sellers,  I do not know if there is something for buyers who finance.


----------



## hlhlaw07

badeacon said:


> I am not sure why it would take so long since Texas was not a completely shut down state.
> Even if seller really wanted to stay isolated, then why not at least communicate that. Also another example of poor communication from Fidelity and First American by not staying on top of this and trying to keep process moving. I should not have to threaten to get deposit back because of default of seller to receive some communication as to why was taking so long.


I had a similar experience with Fidelity and First American. Never got any updates unless I asked for them, and they did nothing to stay on top of the seller to try and get them to return docs. Meaning they never had an update when I asked and they would have to engage the seller when I inquired. I waited over 6 months past the closing date and they never came. When I told them I was done because it was clear that getting it closed wasn’t a priority for them, they acted surprised that I wanted to walk away. The service with those two companies is severely lacking. You might get a good deal, but you also may pay for it other ways.


----------



## ncgator

ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20


----------



## quizguy

quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14


----------



## Vkothari916

quizguy said:


> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14


PVB prices seem to be plunging. Was trading in the 150s I believe just couple of months ago.


----------



## Vkothari916

Cruz85 said:


> Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17
> 
> Fingers crossed! First time buyers and excited but nervous about ROFR.


Great deal! Good luck!


----------



## thelionqueen

thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20


----------



## E2ME2

thelionqueen said:


> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20


Good deal! Did seller offer to pay closing, or did you negotiate that ?


----------



## thelionqueen

Vkothari916 said:


> PVB prices seem to be plunging. Was trading in the 150s I believe just couple of months ago.


I noticed them dropping fast as well.  I read that Disney i


Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-I’m seller paying MF- sent 4/11
> 
> Think this one will be a good test for ROFR


I have one for $110 under contract.. so we shall see!  Good luck!


----------



## thelionqueen

E2ME2 said:


> Good deal! Did seller offer to pay closing, or did you negotiate that ?


Thanks!  I've been wanting a good deal for awhile and figured I'd throw my hat in the ring.  I negotiated that


----------



## E2ME2

Sandisw said:


> It is just the sellers,  I do not know if there is something for buyers who finance.


I can confirm that as a buyer who is not financing, I did not have to have anything notarized.  I am still mystified that sellers sometimes move slowly; If I were the seller I would be expediting the process to get my payment!
ET


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> I can confirm that as a buyer who is not financing, I did not have to have anything notarized.  I am still mystified that sellers sometimes move slowly; If I were the seller I would be expediting the process to get my payment!
> ET



I can tell you when we sold a few years ago, it took my DH and me about 10 days to coordinate our work schedules to get to the bank for the notary.


----------



## E2ME2

Sandisw said:


> I can tell you when we sold a few years ago, it took my DH and me about 10 days to coordinate our work schedules to get to the bank for the notary.


Wow -- I think I must just be wired differently.  I think I would have been motivated to expedite that  
I'm just glad that step is behind me; now how to motivate/expedite the CMS at DVC !?   I'M KIDDING


----------



## BRVDVC2020

BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10


----------



## AdventureIsOutThere82

BRVDVC2020 said:


> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10


Wow!! Good luck!


----------



## nickoley

wow! starting to see some deals pop up.  Did you guys see on other thread that someone who disney took ROFR back in January got a note the other day saying that it was now on pause? If true, that makes me think there will be no taken contracts anytime in near term.


----------



## BRVDVC2020

nickoley said:


> wow! starting to see some deals pop up.  Did you guys see on other thread that someone who disney took ROFR back in January got a note the other day saying that it was now on pause? If true, that makes me think there will be no taken contracts anytime in near term.


I did see that post...I was confused by the post. Were they saying they are NOT exercising their right of refusal or they are just not reviewing contracts at this time until they are up and running?


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21

Hopefully this has no problem getting through ROFR. Got them to come down a little bit but it’s the perfect contract for us, with banked points.


----------



## nickoley

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21
> 
> Hopefully this has no problem getting through ROFR. Got them to come down a little bit but it’s the perfect contract for us, with banked points.



I think you should be ok.


----------



## donald&daisy

Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20 

Our first contract, our first offer, nervous/excited!


----------



## Brianstl

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21
> 
> Hopefully this has no problem getting through ROFR. Got them to come down a little bit but it’s the perfect contract for us, with banked points.


Anything is going to get through ROFR right now.


----------



## CastAStone

BRVDVC2020 said:


> I did see that post...I was confused by the post. Were they saying they are NOT exercising their right of refusal or they are just not reviewing contracts at this time until they are up and running?


It wasn't clear, but if they furloughed the employees who process ROFR on 4/17 you may all be waiting out the 30 day clock. Kind of a pocket veto.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> It wasn't clear, but if they furloughed the employees who process ROFR on 4/17 you may all be waiting out the 30 day clock. Kind of a pocket veto.


The 30 day clock doesn't really exist.  It is the seller that has to notify DVD that they are selling at least 30 days before the closing date.  Disney gets to decide if it wants to exercise ROFR at any time before the closing date.  If your closing date is 60 days out. They have 59 days to decide.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> The 30 day clock doesn't really exist.  It is the seller that has to notify DVD that they are selling at least 30 days before the closing date.  Disney gets to decide if it wants to exercise ROFR at any time before the closing date.  If your closing date is 60 days out. They have 59 days to decide.


I guess my point was that their failure to notify when you have met your end of the ROFR terms may have to suffice as legal clearance to execute the sale.


----------



## E2ME2

CastAStone said:


> I guess my point was that their failure to notify when you have met your end of the ROFR terms may have to suffice as legal clearance to execute the sale.


"tacit approval" - I think I concur, CastAStone  (_btw - what is a "Reformed Mathlete"_) ??
ET


----------



## glamdring269

I'll actually take this post to another thread.


----------



## RichV03

Updated:

Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28

Apparently in true Fidelity fashion(that I've read about) they didnt actually send on 4/21 like i was told


----------



## Vkothari916

Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21

Super fast turnaround! Excited to join the DVC family!


----------



## Deswank

Vkothari916 said:


> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> Super fast turnaround! Excited to join the DVC family!



We submitted 4/14. Hoping we hear this week!


----------



## BRVDVC2020

UPDATE:  BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10

APPROVED! 4/21/20 - Disney passed on ROFR


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyernurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20 

Fingers crossed (again)


----------



## #DVCnuts

espov said:


> Welcome to fidelity lol


Exactly. We went through the whole process with fidelity got approved through ROFR and then it took them too long to get the final doc prepared and the seller backed out after we had already sent payment and signed final papers. So 3 months later we were back at it and said we’d never use fidelity again!


----------



## nagshead

We just put in an offer on poly contract Aug use year too at $125, waiting to hear from seller Your contract looks great!!!


----------



## DisMomKY

nagshead said:


> We just put in an offer on poly contract Aug use year too at $125, waiting to hear from seller Your contract looks great!!!


Wow! I’m trying to find a poly to put a 125 offer in on but they are all priced at like 155-165 that I’ve found in the 100-125 point range


----------



## cowlady1

quizguy said:


> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14


Saw this contract when we were looking. Congrats


----------



## hlhlaw07

DisMomKY said:


> Wow! I’m trying to find a poly to put a 125 offer in on but they are all priced at like 155-165 that I’ve found in the 100-125 point range


Nothing says you can’t put in an offer on them. I have always had luck with offers the agents thought were low ball offers that were unlikely to be accepted. I had two VGF contract offers accepted at $30/point below asking. Each time the agent told me the seller likely would not accept, and I told them submit it anyway. Honestly I expected a counter offer in both cases, but each accepted the offer outright. You never know. While the seller gets to set the listing price, they don’t get to determine what market value is, and what you think is a fair offer. Personally, $155-165 is terribly over priced for Poly. Offer what you want and move on if they reject your offer.


----------



## andeesings

andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF '20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/21
Just submitted this today!! I'm hopeful!!! But honestly looking at some other things, I'm thinking maybe I should have offered lower! Really, with the seller paying closing it's more like $97.50 a point, which is how I was looking at it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should have just offered $95 a called it a day, especially since the '20 points are mostly stripped. What do you think?


----------



## Vkothari916

andeesings said:


> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF '20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/21
> Just submitted this today!! I'm hopeful!!! But honestly looking at some other things, I'm thinking maybe I should have offered lower! Really, with the seller paying closing it's more like $97.50 a point, which is how I was looking at it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should have just offered $95 a called it a day, especially since the '20 points are mostly stripped. What do you think?


I’m a newbie and just had my contract for BLT pass ROFR. It seems you could have gotten this cheaper since the points are stripped and its a large value contract. If you feel you paid too much you have the option of rescinding contract within 10 days I believe. You can offer at $95 with the threat of walking away if seller does not agree. Does not hurt to try. Good luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## andeesings

Vkothari916 said:


> I’m a newbie and just had my contract for BLT pass ROFR. It seems you could have gotten this cheaper since the points are stripped and its a large value contract. If you feel you paid too much you have the option of rescinding contract within 10 days I believe. You can offer at $95 with the threat of walking away if seller does not agree. Does not hurt to try. Good luck and let me know how it goes!



Eh. Honestly. I still think with them paying the closing costs, this is still a good deal and I think it will pass ROFR. At the end of the day, I'm not sure I want to quibble over $750. With the sellar paying 2020 maintenance as well as the closing costs, and the fact that I will be able to bank those 2020 points, I think I'm ok.


----------



## Vkothari916

andeesings said:


> Eh. Honestly. I still think with them paying the closing costs, this is still a good deal and I think it will pass ROFR. At the end of the day, I'm not sure I want to quibble over $750. With the sellar paying 2020 maintenance as well as the closing costs, and the fact that I will be able to bank those 2020 points, I think I'm ok.


Yeah I was just giving an alternative option. Agree its not worth $750 on such a large contract. But you were expressing concern about price paid so wanted to offer possible solutions. I actually rescinded my first contract before settling on a different one with more points and better use year for me. Good luck


----------



## andeesings

Vkothari916 said:


> Yeah I was just giving an alternative option. Agree its not worth $750 on such a large contract. But you were expressing concern about price paid so wanted to offer possible solutions. I actually rescinded my first contract before settling on a different one with more points and better use year for me. Good luck


I totally get it, thank you for your help!!! I ALWAYS have minor freak outs over major purchases (don't ask me how many homes I've balked at and walked away from). The use year is good for me, and I think the AKV are a good value. So I think this will be good! I'm just having a minor price freak out. I feel a LOT better when I look at Riviera prices!


----------



## DisneyJayP

DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19


----------



## DisMomKY

hlhlaw07 said:


> Nothing says you can’t put in an offer on them. I have always had luck with offers the agents thought were low ball offers that were unlikely to be accepted. I had two VGF contract offers accepted at $30/point below asking. Each time the agent told me the seller likely would not accept, and I told them submit it anyway. Honestly I expected a counter offer in both cases, but each accepted the offer outright. You never know. While the seller gets to set the listing price, they don’t get to determine what market value is, and what you think is a fair offer. Personally, $155-165 is terribly over priced for Poly. Offer what you want and move on if they reject your offer.


I agree I think $120-135 is more reasonable depending on points available and such


----------



## tawi

tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22 

Let the waiting begin!


----------



## Lorana

tawi said:


> tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22
> 
> Let the waiting begin!



Good luck!  And oh thank god, if that's the listing I've been eying, you've saved me from addonits, as I do eventually want another 80-100 points at AKL at some point, and I'm really bad at the patience required to wait to see if prices come down more.


----------



## tawi

Lorana said:


> Good luck!  And oh thank god, if that's the listing I've been eying, you've saved me from addonits, as I do eventually want another 80-100 points at AKL at some point, and I'm really bad at the patience required to wait to see if prices come down more.




I'm hoping ROFR will be a quick turn around like I've been reading. This will be our 3rd contract (2nd resale) and it always makes me nervous. I'm not good at waiting patiently.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Sandisw---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-I’m seller paying MF- sent 4/11
> 
> Think this one will be a good test for ROFR



Passed! I am happy for the buyer,  This is a delayed closing contract as well.


----------



## DisMomKY

Sandisw said:


> Passed! I am happy for the buyer,  This is a delayed closing contract as well.


That’s awesome!


----------



## annachunt

annachunt said:


> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13



So so excited.  Disney has waivered ROFR today after just 10 days.  First time buyer.  Can't quite believe it.  Thank you so much for all your help and support.


----------



## E2ME2

annachunt said:


> So so excited.  Disney has waivered ROFR today after just 10 days.  First time buyer.  Can't quite believe it.  Thank you so much for all your help and support.


AWESOME SAUCE - WELCOME HOME! 
ET


----------



## kkmauch

kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23

We passed ROFR today and are AKV members!!! So happy to be back at DVC!!! Expect to close in two weeks or so, working with Mason Title.


----------



## Matty B13

kkmauch said:


> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> We passed ROFR today and are AKV members!!! So happy to be back at DVC!!! Expect to close in two weeks or so, working with Mason Title.


Welcome to the Jungle..... I mean Savannah.


----------



## quizguy

quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23


----------



## sugliac

I haven't been lurking on the ROFR page for a while but I'm sure this is going to be such an amazing source of information for the coming months. Thanks @pangyal for your amazing work and to all those who are giving the data points! Best of luck


----------



## DJDWOOT

DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23

Yay! First time DVC member!


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23


----------



## kkmauch

DJDWOOT said:


> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Yay! First time DVC member!


Congratulations, neighbor!!


----------



## andeesings

kkmauch said:


> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> We passed ROFR today and are AKV members!!! So happy to be back at DVC!!! Expect to close in two weeks or so, working with Mason Title.



Amazing!!! I'm thinking mine will go then. Offered right around what you did!! $100 pp, but asked the seller to pay closing costs. Hope to be your neighbor soon!


----------



## Becky19

Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24

This is our first ever contract, we're so excited! Hoping we won't have too long a wait after looking at everyone else's time lines


----------



## squirrel!33

Becky19 said:


> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24
> 
> This is our first ever contract, we're so excited! Hoping we won't have too long a wait after looking at everyone else's time lines


Good luck - I hope it goes quickly for you!  This was our first contract too.  I think there are a lot of newbies entering the market right now with the opportunity of some good prices out there.  It looks like you got a great contract at a great price!


----------



## bmscott

bmscott---$137-$14235-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 4/25

First time buyer - now it’s time to wait!


----------



## justadreamaway77

justadreamaway77 said:


> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30 , passed 4/14
> 
> Yes, yes, yes!



Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30 , passed 4/14, closed 4/24

Almost there, now just daily checking on the points being loaded.  Just want to double check.....this is an add on, same UY and same resort, the points should just be loaded into our existing membership right?


----------



## Deswank

Update: Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23


----------



## speedyfishy

Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25


----------



## CastAStone

speedyfishy said:


> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25



THAT'S a deal. Fascinated to see what Disney does here given that they almost never buy back Poly.


----------



## badeacon

justadreamaway77 said:


> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30 , passed 4/14, closed 4/24
> 
> Almost there, now just daily checking on the points being loaded.  Just want to double check.....this is an add on, same UY and same resort, the points should just be loaded into our existing membership right?


I have never seen a closing in under 30 days from sent to ROFR. Which broker and closing company please?


----------



## RhodyKP

speedyfishy said:


> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25


Holy cannoli what a deal


----------



## CmdrThor

badeacon said:


> I have never seen a closing in under 30 days from sent to ROFR. Which broker and closing company please?



Really? We closed in 30 days exactly from sent to ROFR to closing. Fidelity was the broker and Jeffrey Sweet did the closing.


----------



## Anuhea35

I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway 

Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


----------



## poofyo101

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


This is the best measure of ROFR so far.


----------



## Brianstl

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


This represents a huge discount on a a low point contract that is loaded.


----------



## E2ME2

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


We're all going to be following this one through ROFR


----------



## Jelly563

I check out many DVC sites for contracts.   I NEVER see deals anywhere near these OKW & Poly unicorns


----------



## E2ME2

Jelly563 said:


> I check out many DVC sites for contracts.   I NEVER see deals anywhere near these OKW & Poly unicorns


I was just thinking the same thing, Jelly563.  I don't know where these listings are being seen, but I have not found them in the 7 or 8 sites I search.


----------



## Matty B13

Brokers won't list what a contract actually sells for, it would work against them trying to get the best price for the contract.


----------



## bookwormde

E2ME2 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, Jelly563.  I don't know where these listings are being seen, but I have not found them in the 7 or 8 sites I search.


I do not have enough data to determine a trend, but anecdotally I am seeing actual sales at $6 to $15/pt less than asking. The TSS person on the dis podcast was seeing similar discounting.

We has some 30 pt OKWs go for $82 so not that big a jump

I also was not able to find  a direct match, but some brokers do not keep posts  up once that have been accepted


----------



## MICKIMINI

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


I think you'll make it IMO.  I bought 30 OKW  February 2019 for $82 and it went through ROFR.  Great deal!

Edit:  Oct UY and loaded


----------



## IsamarV14

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15



Goodluck! Very interested in following this through ROFR.


----------



## nickoley

Jelly563 said:


> I check out many DVC sites for contracts.   I NEVER see deals anywhere near these OKW & Poly unicorns


The 60 pt OKW was on Fidelity. Still shown there as pending.


----------



## BeachNut

Jelly563 said:


> I check out many DVC sites for contracts.   I NEVER see deals anywhere near these OKW & Poly unicorns


That’s why this thread is a more accurate indication of the current market.  The listing sites do not tell you what the contract actually sold for.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## justadreamaway77

badeacon said:


> I have never seen a closing in under 30 days from sent to ROFR. Which broker and closing company please?


The ***** Family and TRCS, Inc


----------



## Anuhea35

Lol thanks everyone. I figure I got nothing to loose, stuck at home with my phone all day so why not


----------



## Anuhea35

MICKIMINI said:


> I think you'll make it IMO.  I bought 30 OKW  February 2019 for $82 and it went through ROFR.  Great deal!
> 
> Edit:  Oct UY and loaded



Lucky! I actually had a few contracts second quarter of last year get taken in the 80s range. I was really bummed, but ended up buying a AUL sub contract instead   If I get this one it’ll be icing on the cake.


----------



## rich dream vacations

pangyal said:


> *Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.
> 
> Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!
> 
> Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask? Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
> 
> Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22


----------



## rich dream vacations

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/9
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21
> 
> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21
> 
> tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20
> 
> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20
> 
> bigskyernurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4
> 
> Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6
> 
> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## SUSIEQ

*"BWV:*
thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20"

Really interested to see if this passes ROFR. 
I really hope it does, because that would give me hope to pick up another BWV resale.


----------



## Cody2020

Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/24


----------



## dkhenderson

dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal said:


> Updated


Thanks pangyal, and I'm glad to see you back on your throne!


----------



## pangyal

E2ME2 said:


> Thanks pangyal, and I'm glad to see you back on your throne!


It felt right


----------



## Lorana

Cody2020 said:


> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/24



thats a great price for BCV!


----------



## BRV2020

BRV2020---$100-$10,543-100-BRV-JUN-0/19, 7/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/19 passed 5/2


----------



## Pixie0117

pangyal said:


> Updated


Did mine happen to get missed? Post #73 (Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16)


----------



## monorailmom

Passed!  

Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27

(I've never actually posted on this board before, truly hope I did this right!)


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

monorailmom said:


> Passed!
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27



 Home!!  Congrats!


----------



## nickoley

monorailmom said:


> Passed!
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27
> 
> (I've never actually posted on this board before, truly hope I did this right!)



Eek! If you passed with this loaded contract @ $95, surely mine will pass at same price but only 2020 pts.
Exciting, congrats!


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14 

Not sure if I did this incorrectly the first time, so trying again. =)


----------



## sethschroeder

sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15 
sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15


----------



## sethschroeder

Didn't see mine updated so used the site this time as maybe my previous post was screwed up.


----------



## Drewferin

Well with $95 pp at AKV passing I think we all now know ROFR has stopped. That's a good 20% lower than the March average price. Low ball offers can and do get accepted sometimes by sellers. I'm still hoping to low ball a Aulani contract.


----------



## #DVCnuts

nickoley said:


> Eek! If you passed with this loaded contract @ $95, surely mine will pass at same price but only 2020 pts.
> Exciting, congrats!


Not sure if the 18 points were banked but if not they are not usable.


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27

 This is my first DVC contract!  

I'm really excited, but seeing the awesome deals others seem to be getting makes me feel a bit deflated


----------



## jlshelt

jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21/20


----------



## CastAStone

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27
> 
> This is my first DVC contract!
> 
> I'm really excited, but seeing the awesome deals others seem to be getting makes me feel a bit deflated


You saved $6,750 vs the people who buy direct and never knew there was a resale market!

Everyone wants the best deal on a new car but only 1 person can get THE best deal - you got 36% off retail!


----------



## Anuhea35

Drewferin said:


> Well with $95 pp at AKV passing I think we all now know ROFR has stopped. That's a good 20% lower than the March average price. Low ball offers can and do get accepted sometimes by sellers. I'm still hoping to low ball a Aulani contract.



what do you consider a low ball on Aulani? I’ve seen those priced all over the place


----------



## poofyo101

Drewferin said:


> Well with $95 pp at AKV passing I think we all now know ROFR has stopped. That's a good 20% lower than the March average price. Low ball offers can and do get accepted sometimes by sellers. I'm still hoping to low ball a Aulani contract.


I had 2 AKV higher than that price a week right at the beginning of COVID in the US and was bought back. So you maybe right.


----------



## ljlaurajane

Drewferin said:


> Well with $95 pp at AKV passing I think we all now know ROFR has stopped. That's a good 20% lower than the March average price. Low ball offers can and do get accepted sometimes by sellers. I'm still hoping to low ball a Aulani contract.



A broker told me late last week that they had two OKW contracts taken by ROFR the week before, so if that's true then it doesn't look like they have stopped


----------



## Lorana

CastAStone said:


> You saved $6,750 vs the people who buy direct and never knew there was a resale market!
> 
> Everyone wants the best deal on a new car but only 1 person can get THE best deal - you got 36% off retail!



Seconding this!  It’s hard when you see others got a better deal, but you’re saving a ton off the direct prices, and getting a contract that’s right for you at 36% less than direct is still a great deal.

trust me - I’m looking at all the Dec UY contracts out there and the better deals/prices on them, and very much lamenting that I have a Sep UY, lol.

(I know I could get a second UY but I don’t want to deal with points split across two memberships. It would have to be a crazy deal for me to want to do that).


----------



## masonreels

Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13


----------



## RichV03

CastAStone said:


> You saved $6,750 vs the people who buy direct and never knew there was a resale market!
> 
> Everyone wants the best deal on a new car but only 1 person can get THE best deal - you got 36% off retail!


I second this. I too felt deflated for all of 5 mins when I saw a couple under mine. Then I remembered I saved almost $100 a point vs buying direct and I couldn't be happier. Yes I might have saved a couple hundred more if I waited a bit longer, but this was the perfect contract for us and now I just hope it makes it through ROFR because I badly want to be a DVC owner.


----------



## monorailmom

nickoley said:


> Eek! If you passed with this loaded contract @ $95, surely mine will pass at same price but only 2020 pts.
> Exciting, congrats!



Hopefully the pixie dust spreads your way next!!!


----------



## tputorti

ljlaurajane said:


> A broker told me late last week that they had two OKW contracts taken by ROFR the week before, so if that's true then it doesn't look like they have stopped


I wouldn't be too surprised if they snap up a couple contracts to let everyone know they are still watching and they don't want the market to completely fall out on prices.  If resale goes too low, their direct prices get too out of line and no matter how many "benefits" they offer their direct market will take a big hit.  

It is better for them to spend some money now to take back a few contracts in ROFR, then to lose a ton of sales a few months down the line.  Short term loss for long term gain.  Remember DVC is a long term gain and cash cow for Disney.


----------



## Brianstl

tputorti said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they snap up a couple contracts to let everyone know they are still watching and they don't want the market to completely fall out on prices.  If resale goes too low, their direct prices get too out of line and no matter how many "benefits" they offer their direct market will take a big hit.
> 
> It is better for them to spend some money now to take back a few contracts in ROFR, then to lose a ton of sales a few months down the line.  Short term loss for long term gain.  Remember DVC is a long term gain and cash cow for Disney.



I don't think Disney views resale at any price as competition for direct sales.  The talk from them has been industry standards and the rest of the time share industry doesn't worry about resale prices.


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> I don't think Disney views resale at any price as competition for direct sales.  The talk from them has been industry standards and the rest of the time share industry doesn't worry about resale prices.


I didn't mean to suggest that resale is competition.  However "value" or perceived value of their product does matter to them.  It is for this reason they even have ROFR.  It ensures they control the "value" of their product.


----------



## Brianstl

tputorti said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that resale is competition.  However "value" or perceived value of their product does matter to them.  It is for this reason they even have ROFR.  It ensures they control the "value" of their product.


They have ROFR so they can sell points direct at "sold out" resorts when there is demand for them.  They don't care about the resale value of the product.


----------



## Drewferin

Anuhea35 said:


> what do you consider a low ball on Aulani? I’ve seen those priced all over the place


Well I know I'm dreaming but I really want Aulani in the $60 to $70 range. They average $95ish on resale sooo $65ish is a 30% price drop. This might not happen for months or years but we have already seen some resorts drop 20% already like AKV, Poly. If the economy continues to decline we could see Aulani in the $50s in my opinion.


----------



## Lorana

Drewferin said:


> If the economy continues to decline we could see Aulani in the $50s in my opinion.



If Aulani is in the 50s, I would be tempted.  My husband likes the idea of "locking" us into going to Hawaii every 3 years.  ;-)

Though if GCV went below $100... I'd be down for that in a heartbeat!  ;-)


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> They have ROFR so they can sell points direct at "sold out" resorts when there is demand for them.  They don't care about the resale value of the product.


I agree with your first point and it is certainly true.  However I disagree regarding your second point.  I don't believe either of these statements are mutually exclusive.  Agree to disagree.


----------



## DisMomKY

masonreels said:


> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13


That’s amazing! I’m so jealous  I’m on the hunt for a poly or BLT 100-135 pts for 120-125 per pint


----------



## ChipNdale8887

DisMomKY said:


> That’s amazing! I’m so jealous  I’m on the hunt for a poly or BLT 100-135 pts for 120-125 per pint


Is there a particular Use year you are looking for?  If i see one I can reply back!


----------



## DisMomKY

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Is there a particular Use year you are looking for?  If i see one I can reply back!


No! We aren’t really picky on use year. We travel all different times (May, June, Sept, Oct, Dec)


----------



## ChipNdale8887

DisMomKY said:


> No! We aren’t really picky on use year. We travel all different times (May, June, Sept, Oct, Dec)


I will keep an eye out!


----------



## gtfpjames

DisMomKY said:


> That’s amazing! I’m so jealous  I’m on the hunt for a poly or BLT 100-135 pts for 120-125 per pint





masonreels said:


> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13


New here, looking for a 250-300 point PVB did they accept your $123


----------



## ChipNdale8887

gtfpjames said:


> New here, looking for a 250-300 point PVB did they accept your $123


Not OP but yep it does. It says it was sent to disneys ROFR on 4/13


----------



## gtfpjames

Sorry thought i went back to the original post... still figuring my way around here. Thanks for info.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

gtfpjames said:


> Sorry thought i went back to the original post... still figuring my way around here. Thanks for info.


No your fine lol I was just answering your  question and saying I'm not the Original post answer  

I would also say if your looking for that many points then its going to much easier finding a PVB contract in the 120-125 range than 100 point contracts. Typically the larger the contract the lower the price is since the market for large contracts isnt as large as smaller contracts and medium contracts are!


----------



## gtfpjames

Ok lol!! I wasn't sure what I had done.  This is greek to me 
Thank you for that, I will look at it that way as well!


----------



## EM Lawrence

masonreels said:


> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13


I'm so jealous of this too! I'm on the hunt for Poly deals and you got an amazing one! But maybe it means hope that other prices will come down.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brianstl said:


> I don't think Disney views resale at any price as competition for direct sales.  The talk from them has been industry standards and the rest of the time share industry doesn't worry about resale prices.



Having watched it all for over decade I'd say that resale prices do make a difference to DVC.  The issue is because of the main reason DVC has interest - location to the parks.  DVC cannot negate/restrict that in resale.   Other timeshares?  Well, they probably just want to sell out that location and move on to another completely different area.  Buyers who do research of DVC eventually conquer their FOMO of the benefits when the difference between resale and direct gets to be large enough.  It will vary for buyers but anecdotally it's been evident from posts here over the years.   DVC's _best_ support of their direct pricing is high resale pricing.


----------



## gumbydom

Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28


----------



## masonreels

EM Lawrence said:


> I'm so jealous of this too! I'm on the hunt for Poly deals and you got an amazing one! But maybe it means hope that other prices will come down.


Thanks, getting nervous about passing though. Seems like a lot have gone through lately in the 9-11 day range. I’m on 15 days now.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

masonreels said:


> Thanks, getting nervous about passing though. Seems like a lot have gone through lately in the 9-11 day range. I’m on 15 days now.


What was ur deal?


----------



## masonreels

AKNOTTS66 said:


> What was ur deal?


A Poly 100 pt


----------



## tputorti

masonreels said:


> Thanks, getting nervous about passing though. Seems like a lot have gone through lately in the 9-11 day range. I’m on 15 days now.


I’m at 26 days since it was sent ROFR.


----------



## masonreels

tputorti said:


> I’m at 26 days since it was sent ROFR.


Seems random doesn’t it?


----------



## Deswank

tputorti said:


> I’m at 26 days since it was sent ROFR.


Dang! Ours was 9 days.


----------



## Lorana

gumbydom said:


> Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28



Oooo! Nice deal!


----------



## AKNOTTS66

masonreels said:


> A Poly 100 pt


How much per point? If its above 135 i wouldnt worry with some passing at 125.


----------



## tputorti

masonreels said:


> Seems random doesn’t it?


Sure does. My agent has been calling DVC admin but has gotten no update. They said they were hopeful that on Wednesday some staff will be in at DVC to give an update.
Who knows?!?


----------



## masonreels

AKNOTTS66 said:


> How much per point? If its above 135 i wouldnt worry with some passing at 125.


I’m at 123 / point


----------



## E2ME2

tputorti said:


> Sure does. My agent has been calling DVC admin but has gotten no update. They said they were hopeful that on Wednesday some staff will be in at DVC to give an update.
> Who knows?!?


Here's some insight direct from DVC-Admin.
(just so you know what to expect once you finally get through closing). FYI - I'm at day 79 from date of offer, and my Deed was recorded on 4/20.  I emailed DVC-Admin to inquire on the status and this is the reply I received:

_Thank you for your email

We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 4/20.   Under normal circumstances we would have the transfer completed in approximately 2 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company.   However, at this time, due to staffing reduction and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking longer than usual.   

Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.   One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.   The other will include your Club ID Number.   
Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.   

Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.   This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.   

We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received._

The one part that I find very interesting is that a "separate department" takes 7-10 business days to "physically move" the points.  I wonder how much 225 points weigh, and if they need a hand-truck to move them ??  
When you add-on direct, this all takes place within hours!
ET


----------



## karalecia26

E2ME2 said:


> Here's some insight direct from DVC-Admin.
> (just so you know what to expect once you finally get through closing). FYI - I'm at day 79 from date of offer, and my Deed was recorded on 4/20.  I emailed DVC-Admin to inquire on the status and this is the reply I received:
> 
> _Thank you for your email
> 
> We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 4/20.   Under normal circumstances we would have the transfer completed in approximately 2 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company.   However, at this time, due to staffing reduction and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking longer than usual.
> 
> Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.   One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.   The other will include your Club ID Number.
> Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.   This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received._
> 
> The one part that I find very interesting is that a "separate department" takes 7-10 business days to "physically move" the points.  I wonder how much 225 points weigh, and if they need a hand-truck to move them ??
> When you add-on direct, this all takes place within hours!
> ET



This is the exact same response I got when I emailed about getting my member number and code.  We closed the same day so hoping I can get those soon


----------



## Tiffany H

Back at it this year (last year I was taken in ROFR at nearly 60 days). I have a good feeling about this one!

Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29


----------



## Noles235

Tiffany H said:


> Back at it this year (last year I was taken in ROFR at nearly 60 days). I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29


I anticipate you passing without any issues based on others I have seen recently, hopefully in a shorter timeframe this time.


----------



## RichV03

Tiffany H said:


> Back at it this year (last year I was taken in ROFR at nearly 60 days). I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29


Best of luck! We are waiting on ROFR right now for the same price per point.


----------



## Tiffany H

RichV03 said:


> Best of luck! We are waiting on ROFR right now for the same price per point.


Thank you! Same to you!
I know I probably could have gotten something for a little less but after last year I was afraid to lose this one with the use year I wanted.


----------



## RichV03

Tiffany H said:


> Thank you! Same to you!
> I know I probably could have gotten something for a little less but after last year I was afraid to lose this one with the use year I wanted.


Same for us. Ours is September use year and we figure we’ll do most of our travel between oct-March which puts us right on the end of banking.


----------



## E2ME2

Tiffany H said:


> Back at it this year (last year I was taken in ROFR at nearly 60 days). I have a good feeling about this one!
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29


Good Luck!


----------



## andeesings

Drewferin said:


> Well with $95 pp at AKV passing I think we all now know ROFR has stopped. That's a good 20% lower than the March average price. Low ball offers can and do get accepted sometimes by sellers. I'm still hoping to low ball a Aulani contract.



I know, killing me. I should have offered less for mine. Killing me!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I have never seen a closing in under 30 days from sent to ROFR. Which broker and closing company please?


Hey badeacon; any updates on your contract-in-progress??
DVC acknowledged receiving my closing info. but said it could be another 2-4 weeks before points show in my account.....


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/28





E2ME2 said:


> Hey badeacon; any updates on your contract-in-progress??
> DVC acknowledged receiving my closing info. but said it could be another 2-4 weeks before points show in my account.....


No, still waiting with you  for current contract to show up on DVC site and points to load but not sitting on my hands .
I just could not pass up BCV at this price to see if can pass ROFR but still dealing with Fidelity.


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15 - PASSED! 4/29


----------



## Brianstl

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15 - PASSED! 4/29



Wow.  I already believed that ROFR was off the table, but this should convince others that it is too.


----------



## Noles235

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15 - PASSED! 4/29


Great deal. Congrats!


----------



## macman123

macman123  - $139 $27,800-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 400/20, 200/21 - sent 4/27


----------



## CastAStone

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15 - PASSED! 4/29


wow.


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> macman123  - $139 $27,800-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 400/19, 200/20 - sent 4/27



Nice deal,,,,its too bad the owner didn’t bank the 200 from 2019 before the banking deadline in a March,

But, its still a great price,  Maybe it will close quickly and you can use them all in July!


----------



## macman123

Thanks very much!  Sorry I got it wrong!
2019 - 0
2020 - 400 (200 banked)
2021 - 200
Wont be using them until January. Just looking for another 100 point contract which I need


----------



## Cody2020

Brianstl said:


> Wow.  I already believed that ROFR was off the table, but this should convince others that it is too.


Agreed, but it won't last long. Let's just hope the Mouse stays asleep in May too!


----------



## Brianstl

Cody2020 said:


> Agreed, but it won't last long. Let's just hope the Mouse stays asleep in May too!


It’s going to last awhile.  Disney’s revenue intake is going to be disrupted for an extended period of time.


----------



## Vkothari916

macman123 said:


> macman123  - $139 $27,800-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 400/20, 200/21 - sent 4/27


Really cool! Did you get seller to pay closing costs? Your total did not include that.


----------



## Vkothari916

Hey guys so general question regarding the estoppel process. My agent said it takes 2-3 weeks after ROFR. Is that the general timeline? Asking people who recently closed. TIA


----------



## Wacat

wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15- passed 5/1


----------



## Anuhea35

Vkothari916 said:


> Hey guys so general question regarding the estoppel process. My agent said it takes 2-3 weeks after ROFR. Is that the general timeline? Asking people who recently closed. TIA



did you check the closing thread? Might have useful dates/timelines there


----------



## macman123

Vkothari916 said:


> Really cool! Did you get seller to pay closing costs? Your total did not include that.



No. I Had already knocked them down from $145pp....... Didnt want to be greedy.


----------



## ljlaurajane

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15 - PASSED! 4/29



awesome deal! Gives me faith to keep trying even though I keep getting rejected!


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

I thought the market may decrease but some of these prices are insane!!! I'm actually mad at myself that I bought 2 months ago. I thought I got a pretty good price on my Poly contract (100 points - $137 a point), but I'm seeing people in the $120's now, and that OKW $75 a point small contract is just crazy! Where are people finding these? I've looked on DVCStore, along with Fidelity and resale market, and I am not seeing any prices that good. Addonitis has struck and if I can find a great deal, my wife can be convinced lol.


----------



## squirrel!33

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I thought the market may decrease but some of these prices are insane!!! I'm actually mad at myself that I bought 2 months ago. I thought I got a pretty good price on my Poly contract (100 points - $137 a point), but I'm seeing people in the $120's now, and that OKW $75 a point small contract is just crazy! Where are people finding these? I've looked on DVCStore, along with Fidelity and resale market, and I am not seeing any prices that good. Addonitis has struck and if I can find a great deal, my wife can be convinced lol.


I would say just make an offer at a price that you think matches the market. (and that your wife agrees to, lol) There are a lot of competing contracts out there so if the first one isn't accepted, then you can try again with the next one.  We have purchased 2 contracts this month and both were negotiated at close to $20/pp less than the asking price.  Also, anticipate some pushback from the agent before you make the offer.  We were told that we should only expect an offer to be accepted if it was no more than 5% off of asking price.  We said we wanted to go ahead anyway with our offer (which was over 10% lower than asking) and it was accepted without a counter offer.  Good luck!


----------



## BeachNut

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I thought the market may decrease but some of these prices are insane!!! I'm actually mad at myself that I bought 2 months ago. I thought I got a pretty good price on my Poly contract (100 points - $137 a point), but I'm seeing people in the $120's now, and that OKW $75 a point small contract is just crazy! Where are people finding these? I've looked on DVCStore, along with Fidelity and resale market, and I am not seeing any prices that good. Addonitis has struck and if I can find a great deal, my wife can be convinced lol.


Clearly, the actual market (what contracts are actually selling for) is well below the listing prices.  Remember, brokers have a vested interest in making the market seem higher than it really is.


----------



## DisMomKY

BeachNut said:


> Clearly, the actual market (what contracts are actually selling for) is well below the listing prices.  Remember, brokers have a vested interest in making the market seem higher than it really is.


I wonder how much is reasonable to offer below asking though? Most offers I have made they only come down a couple dollars per point if at all


----------



## ChipNdale8887

DisMomKY said:


> I wonder how much is reasonable to offer below asking though? Most offers I have made they only come down a couple dollars per point if at all


Just gotta find the right seller that is filling to come down to your price is all. Don't give up. Just have to be patient


----------



## Noles235

DisMomKY said:


> I wonder how much is reasonable to offer below asking though? Most offers I have made they only come down a couple dollars per point if at all


I’m in the same boat. Have been wondering if I’m just finding unwilling sellers.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Noles235 said:


> I’m in the same boat. Have been wondering if I’m just finding unwilling sellers.


Probably or there's a lot of sellers that don't mind waiting through this.


----------



## squirrel!33

We tried 2 different contracts on our recent Beach Club purchase.  Both were 150 points and pretty similar.  The first seller would not even counter with an offer because they took us as not a serious buyer.  The second seller accepted the offer without a counter (we did offer a few dollars higher on that one).  In this market with multiple contracts that are very similar the sellers are competing for buyers.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DisMomKY said:


> Most offers I have made they only come down a couple dollars per point if at all



Same boat here.


----------



## Sandisw

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Probably or there's a lot of sellers that don't mind waiting through this.



I had someone come down $11 points today.  Still not low enough for me to buy the contract.


----------



## Brianstl

DisMomKY said:


> I wonder how much is reasonable to offer below asking though? Most offers I have made they only come down a couple dollars per point if at all


I wouldn’t offer more than 20% of the average March resale if you don’t have a need for points soon.  The prices are just going to go down more.  Just be patient and if someone doesn’t counter big deal, but mark down the contract info.  See if the contract is still listed in two weeks and if it is go make an offer that is slightly less than you offered the first time.  If the seller doesn’t counter then they aren’t motivated enough to sell for you to get any kind of deal.

In a week the real unemployment rate will be higher than at anytime during the Great Depression.  The layoffs are now really hammering white collar workers and those workers won’t be called back as quickly as their service industry counterparts.  Sellers are going to learn quickly it is no longer July 2019.  Buyers are going to have all the power.


----------



## Brianstl

Sandisw said:


> I had someone come down $11 points today.  Still not low enough for me to buy the contract.


I like the way you think.


----------



## DingDang17

DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> macman123  - $139 $27,800-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 400/20, 200/21 - sent 4/27


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Nice deal at 139 for BLT!!


----------



## macman123

Thanks!

macman123---$139-$27800-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 4/27, passed - waiting


----------



## E2ME2

macman123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> macman123---$139-$27800-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 4/27, passed - waiting


doesn't look like this accounts for closing or MF $$ ??


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28


----------



## DVC Flip

DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1


----------



## Jetku

DingDang17 said:


> DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30



Good luck and great price. I don’t know about you, but it was a real struggle for us to find a June UY AKV contract to purchase. We are just awaiting closing now..!


----------



## nickoley

nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
So excited! First time members here!

Side note: my agent told me that they have been waiving ROFR on all she's seen in the past 2 weeks except OKW and BLT. She has seen some of those taken.


----------



## ncgator

Uh oh, I have a BLT offer with them now submitted 4/20, so hope to hear something next week based on the timing of the two of you who got passed today (congrats!).  I hope they don’t take mine!


----------



## macman123

ncgator said:


> Uh oh, I have a BLT offer with them now submitted 4/20, so hope to hear something next week based on the timing of the two of you who got passed today (congrats!).  I hope they don’t take mine!



What was your price per point? I have BLT offer too at $139pp


----------



## Cruz85

We have a BLT 240 $129PP submitted 4/17. Fingers crossed it’s our first DVC contract!


----------



## macman123

Cruz85 said:


> We have a BLT 240 $129PP submitted 4/17. Fingers crossed it’s our first DVC contract!



Wow - good luck! Which broker?


----------



## MinnieSueB

I saw a BLT contract that went thru 160 $128PP last month - so hopefully you will be good


----------



## Cruz85

MinnieSueB said:


> I saw a BLT contract that went thru 160 $128PP last month - so hopefully you will be good


That would be fantastic. Good luck to everyone else waiting with fingers crossed! Even with everything seeming to be going through it’s still a nerve racking wait!


----------



## macman123

Drewferin said:


> I've never even heard of this company...



I think its this: https://resales.*******.com/


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> macman123---$139-$27800-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 4/27, passed - waiting


Thanks. Did you use the formatting tool link? It should have alerted you to include dues and closing costs in the total.


----------



## Drewferin

I just tried low balling a contract from this website and they seem just like the others and they stressed that nothing low will pass ROFR. Guess this company just also be disillusioned with reality even though they do sell some lower contracts.


----------



## Snowmiser

DingDang17 said:


> DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30


You might be my buyer!  Fingers crossed for a quick waive of ROFR.


----------



## ncgator

My BLT contract is at $130 per point.  Good luck to all of us who are waiting!


----------



## Brianstl

Drewferin said:


> I just tried low balling a contract from this website and they seem just like the others and they stressed that nothing low will pass ROFR. Guess this company just also be disillusioned with reality even though they do sell some lower contracts.


I think the law says they have to submit your offer to the seller.


----------



## Loniloni

Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1


----------



## Disneykate605

ncgator said:


> My BLT contract is at $130 per point.  Good luck to all of us who are waiting!


Good luck! That's a great price for BLT!


----------



## My3kids1989

I low balled my BWV at 117$ pp and was declined. I settled on 130$ because it does have all of last years points. I dont think it would have passed ROFR at 117$ though. Who knows. I should have bought DVC a looooong time ago. Now I’ll wait to buy my next 100 now that I found this board


----------



## tputorti

nickoley said:


> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
> So excited! First time members here!
> 
> Side note: my agent told me that they have been waiving ROFR on all she's seen in the past 2 weeks except OKW and BLT. She has seen some of those taken.


I am at a month today waiting on ROFR on a BLT contract. $139 a point for 160 points. My agent has checked with DVC Admin this week and they are still reviewing.
So it would appear they are at least not pushing everything through quickly.


----------



## RachStu

Please don’t attack me for not having a moral compass, but has anyone who went through the ROFR process pre-pandemic but who has not yet completed had any thoughts about pulling out? I’m not suggesting we will do this, but I would be lying if I said I haven’t thought about it. We are already direct owners and successfully bid on contracts at PVB and AKV back in February. It’s been very slow to get to closing and we have recently requested a 30 day extension due to the plummeting value of the pound against the dollar and the fact I’m repaying guests who have rented out points with us (despite not having to under the terms of our contract). Our total deposits are $4500 and part of me thinks we should cut our losses and run and wait to see where the points value, and exchange rate, ends up in 6 months. I know this is highly morally questionable and may mean we can’t purchase through Fidelity again as they will likely still want their commission from us. Has anyone else thought about this? We are in a much tighter financial spot than I thought we would be and it now doesn’t seem sensible to spend megabucks on DVC points.  Please be kind in any replies!


----------



## macman123

RachStu said:


> Please don’t attack me for not having a moral compass, but has anyone who went through the ROFR process pre-pandemic but who has not yet completed had any thoughts about pulling out?



Its a business decision for you really. I am in the UK too. But the $ has gone back up to 1.25 now. If, financially its not right for you, then you could pull out.

If you think the prices will come down and will 'save' more than $4500 you could pull out.

But ultimately it yours and your decision alone. I brought direct RVA at $1.25 then cancelled within 10 days. The refund exchange was $1.13.

Now its back up again. But will it be back up at $1.70 - unlikely.


----------



## Vkothari916

tputorti said:


> I am at a month today waiting on ROFR on a BLT contract. $139 a point for 160 points. My agent has checked with DVC Admin this week and they are still reviewing.
> So it would appear they are at least not pushing everything through quickly.


My BLT contract passed ROFR at $130/point (180 point contract with full 20-21 points and most of 19 points). So likely anything in that range will pass.


----------



## Vkothari916

RachStu said:


> Please don’t attack me for not having a moral compass, but has anyone who went through the ROFR process pre-pandemic but who has not yet completed had any thoughts about pulling out? I’m not suggesting we will do this, but I would be lying if I said I haven’t thought about it. We are already direct owners and successfully bid on contracts at PVB and AKV back in February. It’s been very slow to get to closing and we have recently requested a 30 day extension due to the plummeting value of the pound against the dollar and the fact I’m repaying guests who have rented out points with us (despite not having to under the terms of our contract). Our total deposits are $4500 and part of me thinks we should cut our losses and run and wait to see where the points value, and exchange rate, ends up in 6 months. I know this is highly morally questionable and may mean we can’t purchase through Fidelity again as they will likely still want their commission from us. Has anyone else thought about this? We are in a much tighter financial spot than I thought we would be and it now doesn’t seem sensible to spend megabucks on DVC points.  Please be kind in any replies!


So I am not sure why you feel so apologetic about this. As long as you legally follow the terms of the contract you have done nothing wrong. Contracts can be cancelled with loss of deposit and any penalties. If you feel that’s a sunk cost you are willing to forgo then go ahead and do it. At the end of the day it is a real estate transaction and there is nothing wrong with having a change of heart and especially if you feel it is not financially feasible for you. Trust me if you get in financial trouble post-closing Fidelity or the seller will not come to your rescue.


----------



## macman123

Vkothari916 said:


> My BLT contract passed ROFR at $130/point (180 point contract with full 20-21 points and most of 19 points). So likely anything in that range will pass.



Mine was $139 so should be ok then too


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> Please don’t attack me for not having a moral compass, but has anyone who went through the ROFR process pre-pandemic but who has not yet completed had any thoughts about pulling out? I’m not suggesting we will do this, but I would be lying if I said I haven’t thought about it. We are already direct owners and successfully bid on contracts at PVB and AKV back in February. It’s been very slow to get to closing and we have recently requested a 30 day extension due to the plummeting value of the pound against the dollar and the fact I’m repaying guests who have rented out points with us (despite not having to under the terms of our contract). Our total deposits are $4500 and part of me thinks we should cut our losses and run and wait to see where the points value, and exchange rate, ends up in 6 months. I know this is highly morally questionable and may mean we can’t purchase through Fidelity again as they will likely still want their commission from us. Has anyone else thought about this? We are in a much tighter financial spot than I thought we would be and it now doesn’t seem sensible to spend megabucks on DVC points.  Please be kind in any replies!



Agreed, I don’t think it’s amoral to pull out given the pandemic and plummeting prices, however I found find it amoral to string along the seller / delay and then pull out. That’s making it even harder for the seller.  If I were a seller, I might personally reject the extension (but of course everyone has their own values and circumstances)


----------



## pirate33

Jetku said:


> Agreed, I don’t think it’s amoral to pull out given the pandemic and plummeting prices, however I found find it amoral to string along the seller / delay and then pull out. That’s making it even harder for the seller.  If I were a seller, I might personally reject the extension (but of course everyone has their own values and circumstances)



I agree whether to perform the contract is a business decision, not a moral one.  And on the point above, it’s a business decision for the seller, too—whether to extend.  Another option for either side would be to propose an adjustment to price in lieu of breach.


----------



## tputorti

Vkothari916 said:


> My BLT contract passed ROFR at $130/point (180 point contract with full 20-21 points and most of 19 points). So likely anything in that range will pass.


Thanks for the info. Honestly I’m not worried about passing. If it doesn’t so be it. I lost that was taken in ROFR back in February. I’ll just bid on another one. I was making the point that they are certainly not pushing everything quickly through.
It does stink to watch others clear so fast and just be waiting. Again take it if they want or pass it through. Either way I just want to be moving forward. Wait stinks, especially when it can seem somewhat arbitrary at times.
My contract is in no way a low ball contract that is out of line, especially given where the market has gone in the month since my contract was submitted to ROFR.


----------



## RachStu

pirate33 said:


> I agree whether to perform the contract is a business decision, not a moral one.  And on the point above, it’s a business decision for the seller, too—whether to extend.  Another option for either side would be to propose an adjustment to price in lieu of breach.



I assume that would require the contract to go back through ROFR again?


----------



## pirate33

RachStu said:


> I assume that would require the contract to go back through ROFR again?



Good point, I think you are right.  Still, it could be done if both parties agreed.


----------



## Deswank

RachStu said:


> Please don’t attack me for not having a moral compass, but has anyone who went through the ROFR process pre-pandemic but who has not yet completed had any thoughts about pulling out? I’m not suggesting we will do this, but I would be lying if I said I haven’t thought about it. We are already direct owners and successfully bid on contracts at PVB and AKV back in February. It’s been very slow to get to closing and we have recently requested a 30 day extension due to the plummeting value of the pound against the dollar and the fact I’m repaying guests who have rented out points with us (despite not having to under the terms of our contract). Our total deposits are $4500 and part of me thinks we should cut our losses and run and wait to see where the points value, and exchange rate, ends up in 6 months. I know this is highly morally questionable and may mean we can’t purchase through Fidelity again as they will likely still want their commission from us. Has anyone else thought about this? We are in a much tighter financial spot than I thought we would be and it now doesn’t seem sensible to spend megabucks on DVC points.  Please be kind in any replies!



If you don’t feel it’s right you can always back out. I don’t see anything wrong with it, you haven’t completed yet. This virus has changed a lot of things for a lot of people. You would have to pay some fees I’m sure but it’s a business transaction. Don’t let the emotional part get to you. If it’s not going to work out, and you need to take care of the roof over your head I think that’s more important.


----------



## Vkothari916

tputorti said:


> Thanks for the info. Honestly I’m not worried about passing. If it doesn’t so be it. I lost that was taken in ROFR back in February. I’ll just bid on another one. I was making the point that they are certainly not pushing everything quickly through.
> It does stink to watch others clear so fast and just be waiting. Again take it if they want or pass it through. Either way I just want to be moving forward. Wait stinks, especially when it can seem somewhat arbitrary at times.
> My contract is in no way a low ball contract that is out of line, especially given where the market has gone in the month since my contract was submitted to ROFR.


It is a bit strange yours is taking this long. It is in no way an unusually low offer. I am certain it will pass but it could be a technical issue that is causing the delay. I am assuming your agent is in touch with DVC?


----------



## tputorti

Vkothari916 said:


> It is a bit strange yours is taking this long. It is in no way an unusually low offer. I am certain it will pass but it could be a technical issue that is causing the delay. I am assuming your agent is in touch with DVC?


The agent has talked to DVC, but has provided no insight as to some issue or specific concern.


----------



## stfxkid

stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2


----------



## DVC Flip

tputorti said:


> The agent has talked to DVC, but has provided no insight as to some issue or specific concern.



You may want to give the contracts you've signed a once over, mine was delayed by a few days due to a mis-typed deed number that needed to be sorted out. In fact, there were a couple of errors that happened due to the title company that held things up.


----------



## stfxkid

stfxkid said:


> stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2


With the seller paying close it works out to being approximately $126 a point


----------



## Heathernoel

heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27


----------



## Heathernoel

Sorry, tried to delete my message - new to the forum, so learning my way around..


----------



## Heathernoel

Heathernoel said:


> heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27



I know the price per point is high for the current market, but I wanted 120 points (the typical 100 is too low, and 160 is too high), but we got them to pay the MF, which would roughly bring it to 109 per point. It is a Canadian seller too. This is my first DVC purchase after lurking and thinking about it for 6 months. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## ljlaurajane

Heathernoel said:


> I know the price per point is high for the current market, but I wanted 120 points (the typical 100 is too low, and 160 is too high), but we got them to pay the MF, which would roughly bring it to 109 per point. It is a Canadian seller too. This is my first DVC purchase after lurking and thinking about it for 6 months. Keep your fingers crossed for me!



im impressed you got the seller to pay MF especially when it had banked points too! Well done and good luck


----------



## Paul Stupin

I just purchased a few CCV contracts. Two went through ROFR in just a little over a week. The third was sent back in the same time frame because of a mistake in the paperwork regarding a slightly extended closing. A correction was made almost immediately, but in the meantime, the employee furlough began. The waiver still came through about a week later.

Was glad to hear that Disney, as far as anyone knew, wasn’t buying back any CCV contracts. Am certainly not complaining, but does anyone know why?


----------



## Heathernoel

ljlaurajane said:


> im impressed you got the seller to pay MF especially when it had banked points too! Well done and good luck



Thanks!  I went with advice here that people were more likely to accept an offer that was the asking price but with the seller paying some fees, than an offer that was more than $5 below asking.  So thanks everyone!


----------



## CastAStone

Paul Stupin said:


> I just purchased a few CCV contracts. Two went through ROFR in just a little over a week. The third was sent back in the same time frame because of a mistake in the paperwork regarding a slightly extended closing. A correction was made almost immediately, but in the meantime, the employee furlough began. The waiver still came through about a week later.
> 
> Was glad to hear that Disney, as far as anyone knew, wasn’t buying back any CCV contracts. Am certainly not complaining, but does anyone know why?


It’s not sold out so they don’t need any contracts to sell. Anything they buy would just sit on their books.

I’m fairly new at this but it seems to me that the point of ROFR is less to keep a price floor and more to buy whatever the cheapest contracts with about the amount of points they need whenever they have a direct buyer.


----------



## pangyal

Pixie0117 said:


> Did mine happen to get missed? Post #73 (Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16)


Sorry! I got you now


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

You all have been busy little bees buying up contracts this week


----------



## MICKIMINI

CastAStone said:


> It’s not sold out so they don’t need any contracts to sell. Anything they buy would just sit on their books.
> 
> I’m fairly new at this but it seems to me that the point of ROFR is less to keep a price floor and more to buy whatever the cheapest contracts with about the amount of points they need whenever they have a direct buyer.


It's both.  Most importantly though DVC wants to maintain their image and their direct sale value and will never let the bottom drop out.  Good for us owners.  An occasional miss with an ROFR, but there are plenty more contracts to be had.  I've never missed an ROFR as competitive as I am.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Just read on a DVC resale blog site that ZERO contracts were bought back in April from their site.  Definitely now is the time


----------



## Noles235

MinnieSueB said:


> Just read on a DVC resale blog site that ZERO contracts were bought back in April from their site.  Definitely now is the time


Now just need to find a willing seller.


----------



## Vkothari916

MinnieSueB said:


> Just read on a DVC resale blog site that ZERO contracts were bought back in April from their site.  Definitely now is the time


Can you post link to the blog? Thanks.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Vkothari916 said:


> Can you post link to the blog? Thanks.


Wasn't sure I could do that  - but it's one of the BIG resale brokers.  Just google - you'll find it for April '20


----------



## CastAStone

Vkothari916 said:


> Can you post link to the blog? Thanks.





MinnieSueB said:


> Wasn't sure I could do that  - but it's one of the BIG resale brokers.  Just google - you'll find it for April '20


Yes, you can. If the site is on the bad list it will post with asterisks so the link doesn’t work. https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-april-20-report/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MinnieSueB said:


> Wasn't sure I could do that  - but it's one of the BIG resale brokers.  Just google - you'll find it for April '20



The board rules are actually that you post the link.  If it's not allowed it will be screened out.


----------



## MinnesoTristan

I have been watching the resale listings as well as these threads, and I thought that $102/ point for 100 points at SSR was the best deal I found, but now that I see someone paid $95/point for 100 points at AKV, I think I’ll keep watching. $135/point for 100 points at PVB also seems pretty great.


----------



## MinnesoTristan

I have been watching the resale listings as well as these threads, and I thought that $102/ point for 100 points at SSR was the best deal I found, but now that I see someone paid $95/point for 100 points at AKV, I think I’ll keep watching. $135/point for 100 points at PVB also seems pretty great.


----------



## DisMomKY

DisMomKY---$130-$17666-130-PVB-Jun-0/19, 31/20, 130/21

this wasn’t sent yet, thought it was but hadn’t been I’ll update when it is


----------



## Noles235

DisMomKY said:


> DisMomKY---$130-$17666-130-PVB-Jun-0/19, 31/20, 130/21- sent 5/4


Good luck. I’m impressed you were able to get the seller to sign quickly. My last one somehow took a week to get signed and sent off.


----------



## DisMomKY

Noles235 said:


> Good luck. I’m impressed you were able to get the seller to sign quickly. My last one somehow took a week to get signed and sent off.


They signed it before we did! It was signed by both last night


----------



## AKNOTTS66

DisMomKY said:


> DisMomKY---$130-$17666-130-PVB-Jun-0/19, 31/20, 130/21- sent 5/4


Nice contract! I was also putting in offers on this one! congratulations


----------



## DisMomKY

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Nice contract! I was also putting in offers on this one! congratulations


Small world! It was our second choice contract but the other one wouldn’t budge on price really so we passed and tried this one


----------



## AKNOTTS66

DisMomKY said:


> Small world! It was our second choice contract but the other one wouldn’t budge on price really so we passed and tried this one


Are you talking about the other poly one on the DVC Store thats listed at $175 a point? They are never getting that! lol


----------



## DisMomKY

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Are you talking about the other poly one on the DVC Store thats listed at $175 a point? They are never getting that! lol


No it was on dvcresalemarket.com and they wouldn’t budge from 143 per point


----------



## AKNOTTS66

DisMomKY said:


> No it was on dvcresalemarket.com and they wouldn’t budge from 143 per point


Aww gotcha!


----------



## Snareah

-


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4


----------



## rich dream vacations

Mine was posted under taken, but its still actually under review for ROFR with Disney


----------



## Jetku

Heatherlyeverafter said:


> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4



Best of luck to you!

mine is heading towards closing now - Same points / UY / resort. I put the offer in before the pandemic struck hard in the US at $110pp. We found June AKV to be quite the challenging find!


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

Jetku said:


> Best of luck to you!
> 
> mine is heading towards closing now - Same points / UY / resort. I put the offer in before the pandemic struck hard in the US at $110pp. We found June AKV to be quite the challenging find!



Thanks! I agree, I haven't seen many other June AKV contracts on the market. Did you happen to go through Fidelity? The seller of this one had two other identical contracts. I wonder if yours was one of those.


----------



## Jetku

Heatherlyeverafter said:


> Thanks! I agree, I haven't seen many other June AKV contracts on the market. Did you happen to go through Fidelity? The seller of this one had two other identical contracts. I wonder if yours was one of those.



No, I went through another broker. Our offer was accepted early March. We had a delayed closing as the seller had a trip scheduled for early May, which unfortunately got cancelled


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5


----------



## DisneyPB

DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5


----------



## tputorti

tputorti said:


> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2


Passed 5/5


----------



## Pixie0117

Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1


----------



## eMoneyBug

Lorana said:


> Oooo! Nice deal!



This could be the lowest AUL deal we've ever seen and split closing cost!  What a negotiator you are!!!


----------



## masonreels

Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23


----------



## tawi

At day 14 of ROFR and I find myself constantly checking my email.  I know 30 or more days but lately the trend has been around 11-15. I’m ready to make AKL home!


----------



## holyrita

tawi said:


> At day 14 of ROFR and I find myself constantly checking my email.  I know 30 or more days but lately the trend has been around 11-15. I’m ready to make AKL home!


Crossing my fingers for you!  I'm only on day 5 and it has been impossible to think about anything else!!


----------



## ScubaCat

tawi said:


> At day 14 of ROFR and I find myself constantly checking my email.  I know 30 or more days but lately the trend has been around 11-15. I’m ready to make AKL home!





holyrita said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!  I'm only on day 5 and it has been impossible to think about anything else!!



The purpose of this thread is 20% stats and 80% therapy, so you're in good hands.


----------



## squirrel!33

holyrita said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!  I'm only on day 5 and it has been impossible to think about anything else!!


I am on Day 5 too so we can fret together!  Hopefully we will all hear at the same time.


----------



## Selizabe

Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5


----------



## macman123

Macman123---$142-$28400-200-BLT-MArch-0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 5/5


----------



## gumbydom

eMoneyBug said:


> This could be the lowest AUL deal we've ever seen and split closing cost!  What a negotiator you are!!!


Not over until it passes ROFR. 

Disney reported a steep decline in profit as many segments of its ... Its second quarter profit dropped 91% to $475 million, down from $5.4 billion a year earlier.

Source: https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2020/05/05/business/bc-us-virus-outbreak-disney-results.html


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

gumbydom said:


> Disney reported a steep decline in profit as many segments of its ... Its second quarter profit dropped 91% to $475 million, down from $5.4 billion a year earlier.
> 
> Source: https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2020/05/05/business/bc-us-virus-outbreak-disney-results.html



Yes, and they omitted their dividend.


----------



## CastAStone

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Yes, and they omitted their dividend.


Chapek talked explicitly about conservation of cash. ROFR does not conserve cash.


----------



## rich dream vacations

On today's earnings call the Disney CFO implied to conserve cash that major capital expenditures will be postponed or cancelled. Should be interesting to see what DVC new resort builds and existing resort renovations happen and if so when?


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Macman123---$142-$28400-200-BLT-MArch-0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 5/5


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? Thanks


----------



## ScubaCat

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Yes, and they omitted their dividend.





CastAStone said:


> Chapek talked explicitly about conservation of cash. ROFR does not conserve cash.





rich dream vacations said:


> On today's earnings call the Disney CFO implied to conserve cash that major capital expenditures will be postponed or cancelled. Should be interesting to see what DVC new resort builds and existing resort renovations happen and if so when?


If only there were a place we could engage in a discussion of that separate from resale contracts in ROFR...


----------



## macman123

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? Thanks



You mean like this?

macman123---$142-$28400-200-BLT-March-0/2019, 400/2020, 200/2021, sent 5/5, passed TBA


----------



## E2ME2

macman123 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> macman123---$142-$28400-200-BLT-March-0/2019, 400/2020, 200/2021, sent 5/5, passed TBA


I think you're also to include the closing costs & MFs in your total $$...


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5


----------



## pkrieger2287

I can confirm that DVC Store also did not see any ROFR's taken by Disney in April 2020.  I'm compiling the data they sent me now.


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> macman123---$142-$28400-200-BLT-March-0/2019, 400/2020, 200/2021, sent 5/5, passed TBA



Closing costs and maintenance fees aren't included in the total. It should have prompted you. Oh well! I should probably troubleshoot that but not too worried about it these days.


----------



## Walker TR

When buying resale, do you think it is necessary to pay for a title search and title insurance on the contract?


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Walker TR said:


> When buying resale, do you think it is necessary to pay for a title search and title insurance on the contract?


Isn't this something the closing company does?


----------



## Walker TR

Yes, the closing company does this, I noticed on my contract that I received, it had an option to pay for the title search or not do a title search.  I get it with a home purchase, I was just wondering regrading a small DVC contract.


----------



## Noles235

Has ROFR come to a crawl or has no one been posting updates this week?


----------



## Steph01002

Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5

Husband once said I could buy GF if it went below $155. He probably thought it wouldn’t happen. Now to see if Disney takes it.


----------



## tputorti

Noles235 said:


> Has ROFR come to a crawl or has no one been posting updates this week?


No.  Mine cleared yesterday and I posted the update.


----------



## eccobleu

eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1


----------



## ElizabethS22

elizabeths22---$148-$32,563-200-VGF-FEB, 222/20 (22 banked) 200/2021, sent 4/22

this includes loan closing fees as well.    I am still awaiting for ROFR


----------



## Brianstl

ElizabethS22 said:


> elizabeths22---$148-$32,563-200-VGF-FEB, 222/20 (22 banked) 200/2021, sent 4/22
> 
> this includes loan closing fees as well.    I am still awaiting for ROFR


Cheapest VGF I have seen so far.  Just about 22% less than what VGF was going for back in August.  You saved over $9,000 vs buying back in August.


----------



## Steph01002

ElizabethS22 said:


> elizabeths22---$148-$32,563-200-VGF-FEB, 222/20 (22 banked) 200/2021, sent 4/22
> 
> this includes loan closing fees as well.    I am still awaiting for ROFR


Awesome per point cost! And with current UY points!


----------



## Noles235

Brianstl said:


> Cheapest VGF I have seen so far.  Just about 22% less than what VGF was going for back in August.  You saved over $9,000 vs buying back in August.


Good find!


----------



## ElizabethS22

Brianstl said:


> Cheapest VGF I have seen so far.  Just about 22% less than what VGF was going for back in August.  You saved over $9,000 vs buying back in August.


I would not have bought VGF at the August price.  I was looking at boardwalk and BLT.  We already own at SSR.  I told my husband I was putting in an offer with an asking price of $160. I was firm on my price, they came back a week later and accepted my offer... I think my husband wanted to throw up. Ha


----------



## Walker TR

What a great price. Congratulations!
Was wondering who paid the management dues for 2020?


----------



## holyrita

tawi said:


> At day 14 of ROFR and I find myself constantly checking my email.  I know 30 or more days but lately the trend has been around 11-15. I’m ready to make AKL home!


Anything yet???


----------



## tawi

holyrita said:


> Anything yet???



No . The suspense is killing me. Then again it seems no one is really hearing back right now. Well they haven’t posted (I think only one person posted on Tuesday they passed).


----------



## Becky19

Same here, day 13 for us and starting to get impatient! I know that's not long but seeing them come back so quickly in April had us hopeful


----------



## MinnieSueB

Day 13 for us too!!!


----------



## Noles235

MinnieSueB said:


> Day 13 for us too!!!


Day 17 for me. Was hoping earlier in the week given others from day before mine had gone through. But keep waiting.


----------



## Heathernoel

I noticed no one has posted anything coming through this week. Maybe we will all hear at the same time!


----------



## ElizabethS22

Walker TR said:


> What a great price. Congratulations!
> Was wondering who paid the management dues for 2020?


I am paying the management fees for 2020 for 200 points, the seller is paying for the 22 management fees for the banked points


----------



## ElizabethS22

Heathernoel said:


> I noticed no one has posted anything coming through this week. Maybe we will all hear at the same time!


I hope so, I keep checking my email,  I am on day 15!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7

Let the waiting begin


----------



## Hopfather28

Just submitted an offer on our first contract. $125pp for 150 PVB with Feb UY 116/20, 150/21. Fingers crossed because it was listed pretty high IMO at $147pp.


----------



## Sandisw

Hopfather28 said:


> Just submitted an offer on our first contract. $125pp for 150 PVB with Feb UY 116/20, 150/21. Fingers crossed because it was listed pretty high IMO at $147pp.



Good luck,  I had a few counter offers on Poly last week at $135 but decide not to go for it because BLT is really what I wanted and didn’t want to pay that much...they were listed $146 to $148.


----------



## tawi

Heathernoel said:


> I noticed no one has posted anything coming through this week. Maybe we will all hear at the same time!


I hope so!!! It would make a great Mother’s Day to see we passed ROFR!!


----------



## eMoneyBug

gumbydom said:


> Not over until it passes ROFR.
> 
> Disney reported a steep decline in profit as many segments of its ... Its second quarter profit dropped 91% to $475 million, down from $5.4 billion a year earlier.
> 
> Source: https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2020/05/05/business/bc-us-virus-outbreak-disney-results.html



AUL has never had a ROFR before but maybe you can be the 1st lol


----------



## Cyberc1978

I’d be curious to see if Disney ROFR anything for at least a month after parks opens.


----------



## Noles235

Cyberc1978 said:


> I’d be curious to see if Disney ROFR anything for at least a month after parks opens.


I just hope they make a decision on my purchase soon.


----------



## Hopfather28

Heard back in 2 hours and they countered at $142 a point with buyer paying all closing and MF. Not sure I agree that that is a good price given what I know from this thread. They may find a buyer but it won't be this guy.


----------



## E2ME2

Hopfather28 said:


> Heard back in 2 hours and they countered at $142 a point with buyer paying all closing and MF. Not sure I agree that that is a good price given what I know from this thread. They may find a buyer but it won't be this guy.


With seller paying MF & Closing, that's about another $12/Pt in savings.  Would you have gone up to $130 anyway ??


----------



## Walker TR

ElizabethS22 said:


> I am paying the management fees for 2020 for 200 points, the seller is paying for the 22 management fees for the banked points


Thanks for sharing.  We were getting ready to make an offer and wasn’t sure how to handle the 2020 MF since it was a full contract with 2020 UY points....


----------



## Hopfather28

E2ME2 said:


> With seller paying MF & Closing, that's about another $12/Pt in savings.  Would you have gone up to $130 anyway ??


My top was 130pp but they countered at 142 plus I pay everything. So if it were 130 and I pay sure but not 142 and I pay. It's not the perfect contract for me and 142 plus fees is a large enough difference for me to not bother countering their counter.


----------



## DisMomKY

Hopfather28 said:


> Heard back in 2 hours and they countered at $142 a point with buyer paying all closing and MF. Not sure I agree that that is a good price given what I know from this thread. They may find a buyer but it won't be this guy.


You could always go back and say $130 per point or whatever is the max I’m willing to pay and see what they say


----------



## Heathernoel

tawi said:


> I hope so!!! It would make a great Mother’s Day to see we passed ROFR!!



Exactly! When my DH asked what I wanted for Mother's Day, I told him saying "yes" was my gift (and the purchase itself  )


----------



## ElizabethS22

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> Let the waiting begin


wow!  great deal,  better deal than I got, I got 148 a point


----------



## soniam

soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7

Just the beginning. Everything has been pretty quick so far. We put in a cash offer on Monday, and it was accepted. Signed the contracts on Tuesday, and it was put to ROFR today. Here's hoping it continues this way, but I know it might not. This is our first DVC. Probably could have gotten them a little lower, but I feel it's a good offer for both parties. We already have points rented for our trips this year, so we didn't need any points until 2021 anyway.


----------



## Cyberc1978

ElizabethS22 said:


> wow!  great deal,  better deal than I got, I got 148 a point


Yeah I really hope that it passes.


----------



## My3kids1989

soniam said:


> soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7
> 
> Just the beginning. Everything has been pretty quick so far. We put in a cash offer on Monday, and it was accepted. Signed the contracts on Tuesday, and it was put to ROFR today. Here's hoping it continues this way, but I know it might not. This is our first DVC. Probably could have gotten them a little lower, but I feel it's a good offer for both parties. We already have points rented for our trips this year, so we didn't need any points until 2021 anyway.




Also waiting on BWV, great deal for you!  Good luck!


----------



## DisMomKY

DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8


----------



## rachaelg

DisMomKY said:


> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8


You did it!!!!!


----------



## Figment's Girl

Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8


----------



## soniam

My3kids1989 said:


> Also waiting on BWV, great deal for you!  Good luck!



Good luck to you too!


----------



## Noles235

Anyone at all hear back of ROFR this week?


----------



## rich dream vacations

Noles235 said:


> Anyone at all hear back of ROFR this week?


Nope


----------



## macman123

rich dream vacations said:


> Nope



Nope here too!


----------



## tawi

soniam said:


> Good luck to you too!





rich dream vacations said:


> Nope



Nope


----------



## holyrita

Nooo! I was really hoping some people would hear today 

Two users posted they passed ROFR in the last week, one was last Friday and one this past Tuesday. 

Sometimes I wonder if they drag out ROFR to make buying resale less desirable than purchasing direct


----------



## MinnieSueB

Today makes 2 weeks that mine was sent.  Was really hoping to hear today!


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they drag out ROFR to make buying resale less desirable than purchasing direct


There is something to that instant gratification of immediate points when purchasing direct!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

holyrita said:


> Nooo! I was really hoping some people would hear today
> 
> Two users posted they passed ROFR in the last week, one was last Friday and one this past Tuesday.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if they drag out ROFR to make buying resale less desirable than purchasing direct


Since they aren't even selling direct now it doesn't seem all that speedy or appealing.


----------



## MB_Ellie

MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7


----------



## Jacki518

Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30


----------



## Figment's Girl

Paul Stupin said:


> I just purchased a few CCV contracts. Two went through ROFR in just a little over a week. The third was sent back in the same time frame because of a mistake in the paperwork regarding a slightly extended closing. A correction was made almost immediately, but in the meantime, the employee furlough began. The waiver still came through about a week later.
> 
> Was glad to hear that Disney, as far as anyone knew, wasn’t buying back any CCV contracts. Am certainly not complaining, but does anyone know why?



Can I ask how much per point they were for?


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> There is something to that instant gratification of immediate points when purchasing direct!



Too true. Here is my credit card, thanks. Thanks for the payment. oh the points have been loaded.


----------



## jamier2

This is my first post here, and we made our first offer just now!!! I hope to post up here soon. Found right amount of points in a March use year so it gives us some cushion to bank any cancelled October trip (our favorite time to go).


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9

I've been silently stalking the boards lately ... and finally gave in. I was gunning for closer to $110, but with the extra year's worth of banked points I was okay coming up a little. Right use year, right size, so it made sense. And we have a definite need/use for those banked points as well.

The 2019 points are banked from 2018, so those will expire worthless on Sept. 30 of this year :/ Oh well, no matter.


----------



## EM Lawrence

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> I've been silently stalking the boards lately ... and finally gave in. I was gunning for closer to $110, but with the extra year's worth of banked points I was okay coming up a little. Right use year, right size, so it made sense. And we have a definite need/use for those banked points as well.
> 
> The 2019 points are banked from 2018, so those will expire worthless on Sept. 30 of this year :/ Oh well, no matter.


Congratulations! I think you got a good deal! I was eyeballing that contract myself but couldn’t quite get to the point of making an offer.


----------



## ray3127

EM Lawrence said:


> Congratulations! I think you got a good deal! I was eyeballing that contract myself but couldn’t quite get to the point of making an offer.


Thank you! I feel pretty good about it. Part of me feels like it would be prudent to wait to see if prices drop later in the year, but I don't think BWV will drop too dramatically. I'd rather try to sneak by ROFR now when it's dormant, too.

I am a sucker for banked points at a fair price ... If I were to rent out the banked 2019 points with a broker at $15.50 pp, then my basis is down to $102.50 pp (since I didn't pay the dues on those points). Of course, I will be using them myself, but having "free points" helps me rationalize the decision to buy!


----------



## My3kids1989

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> I've been silently stalking the boards lately ... and finally gave in. I was gunning for closer to $110, but with the extra year's worth of banked points I was okay coming up a little. Right use year, right size, so it made sense. And we have a definite need/use for those banked points as well.
> 
> The 2019 points are banked from 2018, so those will expire worthless on Sept. 30 of this year :/ Oh well, no matter.



It would be great if you could squeeze in some last minute days, or sell them last minute if you’re able to close quickly, good luck!


----------



## soniam

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> I've been silently stalking the boards lately ... and finally gave in. I was gunning for closer to $110, but with the extra year's worth of banked points I was okay coming up a little. Right use year, right size, so it made sense. And we have a definite need/use for those banked points as well.
> 
> The 2019 points are banked from 2018, so those will expire worthless on Sept. 30 of this year :/ Oh well, no matter.



Good luck. That one is nice. I had been eyeing too, but we really wanted an August UY.


----------



## Albee

Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 130/22- sent 04/27/20


----------



## Albee

We should have gone a little lower as the contract is stripped.  But we thought an alright price at time until I looked at the boards.  There is one for $75 a point for Aulani.  What a great price if it passes.   We also have a delayed closing until they use their points for 2021 this fall.  So do you think ROFR will be delayed also?  This is our add on, we bought our 1st contract a year ago.  : ).  We should have bought sooner.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jacki518 said:


> Jacki518 - $132 - $24,440 - 170 - BCV - August - 340/19 - 170/20 - 170/21 - sent April 30


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1?  Thanks


----------



## mcgils

mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10

We've been visiting SSR for the past couple of years with the in-laws and just had to buy. Tried for quite a while to get below $90, but the only contracts that matched our UY and we could get under 90 were larger than we liked. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## heynowirv

Anuhea35 said:


> I wasn't gonna post it cause itʻll most likely get taken but here it is anyway
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15


Did you hear back yet?


----------



## Anuhea35

heynowirv said:


> Did you hear back yet?



yes it passed


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

mcgils said:


> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10
> 
> We've been visiting SSR for the past couple of years with the in-laws and just had to buy. Tried for quite a while to get below $90, but the only contracts that matched our UY and we could get under 90 were larger than we liked. Let the waiting begin...



May I ask for what it was listed?  That's a really great price!  Congrats!

There have been some really good deals going through for SSR lately! It's giving me hope!


----------



## heynowirv

Anuhea35 said:


> yes it passed


great deal !!!! Congrats,,my favorite resort


----------



## Anuhea35

heynowirv said:


> great deal !!!! Congrats,,my favorite resort


Thank you! My first OKW points. I had 3 taken last year in the 80-84 price range. I thought this one would be taken for sure


----------



## mcgils

ABE4DISNEY said:


> May I ask for what it was listed?  That's a really great price!  Congrats!
> 
> There have been some really good deals going through for SSR lately! It's giving me hope!


Thanks! We are very excited. It was listed at $99 and I started at $80. We slowly danced our way up to $90.


----------



## heynowirv

Anuhea35 said:


> Thank you! My first OKW points. I had 3 taken last year in the 80-84 price range. I thought this one would be taken for sure


From what I read nothing was taken last month.Where else do you own?


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21 -sent 5/03


----------



## Albee

Congrats, this is also a home resort of ours.


----------



## E2ME2

OK - Final Update, and price adjustment reflected (I received $50 back after Closing, apparently was a reserve amount/placeholder)

E2ME2---$89-$22267-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, - sent 2/20, passed 3/6

Total Cost of Points was $20K for 225 (so $88.89/Point)
MFs for 2020 - $1522.13
Closing Costs - $745
Actual Total $22,267.13
Offer Made 2/9/20 - Points in Account 5/10/20
91 DAYS!
ET


----------



## holyrita

we see some ROFR movement this week!!


----------



## E2ME2

I'm still seeing the listing for the contract I acquired, on the Fidelity site as "Pending" !  
I wonder how often they purge their site of old contracts?
It's misleading to use the number of listings there as a gauge. Does that happen at all the other resale sites ??


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> I'm still seeing the listing for the contract I acquired, on the Fidelity site as "Pending" !
> I wonder how often they purge their site of old contracts?
> It's misleading to use the number of listings there as a gauge. Does that happen at all the other resale sites ??



I know that the TSS keeps it sale pending until the deposit is received.


----------



## jamier2

E2ME2 said:


> I'm still seeing the listing for the contract I acquired, on the Fidelity site as "Pending" !
> I wonder how often they purge their site of old contracts?
> It's misleading to use the number of listings there as a gauge. Does that happen at all the other resale sites ??



They seem to do that a lot. I made an offer on one just Friday that was on DVC Shop listed as "new" and the lady responded the next day that she had just finalized a sale on it (the agreement anyway, it hasn't been to ROFR but at that point in my mind it should be considered unavailable as either the buyer or DVC will be taking it).

It's making shopping tough because I hate to make more than one offer at a time. I sure don't want to end up getting two offers accepted because I just can't buy that many points at once, and I wouldn't feel right about bailing on an offer I make. I'm sure the sellers wouldn't appreciate that either.

The time between making an offer and finding out it is already taken puts me at a disadvantage on other contracts that I am holding off on making an offer on. I'm on my third offer in 2 days and the ones I like seem to go pretty fast.


----------



## ncgator

We passed today - excited to add BLT to our current “homes” SSR and VGC!

ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


----------



## Noles235

Congrats!


----------



## E2ME2

jamier2 said:


> They seem to do that a lot. I made an offer on one just Friday that was on DVC Shop listed as "new" and the lady responded the next day that she had just finalized a sale on it (the agreement anyway, it hasn't been to ROFR but at that point in my mind it should be considered unavailable as either the buyer or DVC will be taking it).
> 
> It's making shopping tough because I hate to make more than one offer at a time. I sure don't want to end up getting two offers accepted because I just can't buy that many points at once, and I wouldn't feel right about bailing on an offer I make. I'm sure the sellers wouldn't appreciate that either.
> 
> The time between making an offer and finding out it is already taken puts me at a disadvantage on other contracts that I am holding off on making an offer on. I'm on my third offer in 2 days and the ones I like seem to go pretty fast.



Yes, this whole resale experience has been eye opening!  I am glad to have the additional points at half the price of going direct, but the process is definitely not as smooth.  All those superfluous contracts just clutter up the real listings, and make it harder to track.  We almost had 2 offers extended at the same time, as the broker's site we used did not update in real-time, so we were not sure if they had received our first offer, or if some one else had offered ahead of us.  It handicaps your negotiating position, and that may be why it's structured that way...



ncgator said:


> We passed today - excited to add BLT to our current “homes” SSR and VGC!
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11



Congratulations & Welcome Home!
ET


----------



## #DVCnuts

DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


----------



## Lorana

#DVCnuts said:


> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


What a great deal for BCV!


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11

First contract for us. Super excited to be part of the DVC family.


----------



## Lorana

Yup, I have a problem...  But we wanted to add some more points and keep dues low, and this was the right balance of price, low dues, and loaded for 2020 UY.

Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11


----------



## tawi

holyrita said:


> Anything yet???


Have you heard anything? I see 2 people said they passed today so far...but I was hoping for an email myself!


----------



## Anuhea35

heynowirv said:


> From what I read nothing was taken last month.Where else do you own?



I have AKL and a small one at AUL.  Now adding OKW to my list of home resorts. I live really close to Aulani and wasn't planning on buying any AUL points until a sub contract popped up and I couldn't resist


----------



## eMoneyBug

Albee said:


> We should have gone a little lower as the contract is stripped.  But we thought an alright price at time until I looked at the boards.  There is one for $75 a point for Aulani.  What a great price if it passes.   We also have a delayed closing until they use their points for 2021 this fall.  So do you think ROFR will be delayed also?  This is our add on, we bought our 1st contract a year ago.  : ).  We should have bought sooner.



if you haven't paid deposit yet, back out, your deal in my opinion is way too much $$$


----------



## macman123

You have 10 days from signing the contract to back out.........


----------



## holyrita

tawi said:


> Have you heard anything? I see 2 people said they passed today so far...but I was hoping for an email myself!


Nope, nothing here yet  I'm a week behind you though, so you should definitely hear before me!

The two that passed today were approved at 3 weeks (submitted 4/20) so hopefully you'll be hearing soon!! 

It appears we have gone from a 2 week ROFR turn around to 3 weeks. I wonder if that has to do with an influx of contracts being submitted (or so it appears based on these boards!), a smaller number of non-furloughed employees, or both??


----------



## MinnieSueB

holyrita said:


> Nope, nothing here yet  I'm a week behind you though, so you should definitely hear before me!
> 
> The two that passed today were approved at 3 weeks (submitted 4/20) so hopefully you'll be hearing soon!!
> 
> It appears we have gone from a 2 week ROFR turn around to 3 weeks. I wonder if that has to do with an influx of contracts being submitted (or so it appears based on these boards!), a smaller number of non-furloughed employees, or both??



I'm thinking both.  I was submitted on 4/24 but still haven't heard anything


----------



## Kenito

E2ME2 said:


> I'm still seeing the listing for the contract I acquired, on the Fidelity site as "Pending" !
> I wonder how often they purge their site of old contracts?
> It's misleading to use the number of listings there as a gauge. Does that happen at all the other resale sites ??



I had a BLT contact that was taken by Disney on March 3 that still shows as ‘sale pending’ on their site.


----------



## rich dream vacations

ncgator said:


> We passed today - excited to add BLT to our current “homes” SSR and VGC!
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


Wow! Great deal for BLT!


----------



## DisneyJayP

DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11


----------



## Figment's Girl

Congrats! I am waiting for one from CCV as well.


----------



## Mnymkr11

Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8

Our very first DVC contract...long time point renters. I am definitely nervous


----------



## DisneyJayP

Figment's Girl said:


> Congrats! I am waiting for one from CCV as well.


That’s awesome!  When did it go for ROFR?


----------



## Albee

macman123 said:


> You have 10 days from signing the contract to back out.........


----------



## Albee

I think you're good with AKV.  . It's still hard waiting.  We sent one in on 4/27, but can't close until fall.  We own at SSR, we have enough points to rent up to a 1 bedroom now.  That's exciting or 2 vacations better yet.


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

Lorana said:


> Yup, I have a problem...  But we wanted to add some more points and keep dues low, and this was the right balance of price, low dues, and loaded for 2020 UY.
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11


We got ours from the same seller. You got lucky as our friends put an offer on that one, very similar to what you paid and they refused saying they wouldn't go lower then 100.


----------



## Kidani_2015

Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7


----------



## CastAStone

Kidani_2015 said:


> Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7


Welcome to the DISboards!


----------



## dulyon

Dulyon---$115-$20,141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11


----------



## Lorana

RyanDisneyDad said:


> We got ours from the same seller. You got lucky as our friends put an offer on that one, very similar to what you paid and they refused saying they wouldn't go lower then 100.


I credit my broker for helping get them to $95 when I said I’d commit if they could meet $95 (I originally asked for $85, and had wanted at least $90). That and I pointed out a couple of other listings elsewhere for $96 that I was looking at instead if they couldn’t meet $95.


----------



## Figment's Girl

DisneyJayP said:


> That’s awesome!  When did it go for ROFR?


On 5/8 so I still have some time to wait.


----------



## gtfpjames

gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11


----------



## andeesings

andeesings said:


> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF '20-Seller pays closing- sent 4/21


PASSED 5/12!!!! With seller paying closing, we’re at less than $98 a point. Happy with that!!! Especially since I’ll just bank those ‘20 points since I’m not sure anyone is gonna let NYers fly anywhere without a quarantine in place for 14 days anyway!


----------



## kkmauch

This was us... kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23 
Today we officially closed! So, from 4/13 to 5/12, that's pretty amazing timing. We worked with Mason Title and DVC Resale Market. Highly recommend all around.


----------



## tawi

Just found out our contract has 2019 points that can’t be banked . While I’m happy it does, we won’t be able to go down before they expire. Initial signed contract said 0 for 2019 with full points for 2020. Hoping this doesn’t mess with ROFR.


----------



## bigskyernurse

bigskyernurse said:


> bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> Not sure if I did this incorrectly the first time, so trying again. =)



Closed today 5/12!


----------



## ProfessorMPoppins

ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12 

Waiting to hear about our first ever contract!


----------



## CastAStone

ProfessorMPoppins said:


> ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12
> 
> Waiting to hear about our first ever contract!


Congrats and welcome to DISboards, and also lucky you that you found that contract before I did!


----------



## Golfman 77

Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24


----------



## EM Lawrence

Golfman 77 said:


> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24


Oh man! I got really excited about this price until I saw the points! I’d love to snag BWV with less points in this price range.  Congratulations!


----------



## bigskyernurse

BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12


----------



## Golfman 77

Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25


----------



## Golfman 77

EM Lawrence said:


> Oh man! I got really excited about this price until I saw the points! I’d love to snag BWV with less points in this price range.  Congratulations!


Yea, holding my breath on ROFR.   It’s an international contract so I may get lucky!


----------



## EM Lawrence

Golfman 77 said:


> Yea, holding my breath on ROFR.   It’s an international contract so I may get lucky!


I don’t think ROFR is going to be a problem for anyone for a while.  But that is easy for me to say.  I don’t have anything going through ROFR right now.  LOL!


----------



## Jetku

Golfman 77 said:


> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24



Wow!! Good luck!

Care to share what you’ll do with all the points??


----------



## andeesings

Jetku said:


> Wow!! Good luck!
> 
> Care to share what you’ll do with all the points??



That is a LOT of points!!!! WOW! If it were me, I'd go BALLER and get a grand villa for a week every year!!! Or a bank and borrow and do like TWO WEEKS at a Copper Creek Cabin!!!


----------



## holyrita

tawi said:


> Just found out our contract has 2019 points that can’t be banked . While I’m happy it does, we won’t be able to go down before they expire. Initial signed contract said 0 for 2019 with full points for 2020. Hoping this doesn’t mess with ROFR.


 I hope so too! With all these 4/21 submissions passing today I'm hoping you hear tomorrow!!


----------



## Noles235

bigskyernurse said:


> BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12


Congrats. I wish Disney did the estoppel at the same time.


----------



## Disneykate605

ncgator said:


> We passed today - excited to add BLT to our current “homes” SSR and VGC!
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


Congratulations!!


----------



## eMoneyBug

Golfman 77 said:


> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25



Dang you jumping in with over $100K just like that.  Do you have other DVC or timeshares also?


----------



## Noles235

ncgator said:


> We passed today - excited to add BLT to our current “homes” SSR and VGC!
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


Are all your contracts the same UY or does UY not matter to you as much?


----------



## Golfman 77

Jetku said:


> Wow!! Good luck!
> 
> Care to share what you’ll do with all the points??


I think we will rent some in the beginning. We love the Boardwalk and can’t wait to stay there again.  This is our first DVC contract.


----------



## Golfman 77

eMoneyBug said:


> Dang you jumping in with over $100K just like that.  Do you have other DVC or timeshares also?


These are our first contracts. We just saw what we thought are good deals and are jumping in big!  No other timeshares, but have been watching for a while.


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
So happy to add on at our Disney home AKV!!


----------



## mjpwhite

mjpwhite—-$163-$8,762-50-VGF-Aug-0/19-8/20-50/21-Sent 5/13


----------



## ncgator

Noles235 said:


> Are all your contracts the same UY or does UY not matter to you as much?


They are all the same use year, which does make it very easy to manage the points.  I honestly don’t think I put any thought behind picking the initial use year, but I stuck with it and it works out most of the time.  Knowing what I know now, I’d probably have picked Sep.


----------



## Albee

Congrats to those that passed.  So We should hear next week for those of us that sent in the last week of April for ROFR.  We are excited!


----------



## AaronEuth

Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it. 

Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


----------



## Kidani_2015

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


I also found an add on contract with delayed closing and offered on it last week.  Delayed closing wasn't an issue for me because we really aren't planning a trip until next March anyway and that will be using our primary contract.  The offer was accepted and sent to ROFR last Thursday.  I had the same question you pose and have been told once it's through ROFR (HOPEFULLY!) everything stops until the delayed closing date.

I had the same concerns as you though.  The market will be different in 6 months and I prefer to take my chances with the dip in prices now vs. waiting to see where it's at later.  Pre-closure I had no intention of adding on, but the drop in prices made it attractive.  And really, who couldn't use more points?!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.



ROFR occurs right away on a normal schedule.  Then it sits until closing time.

FWIW I once sold a contract with a delayed closing and that's how it worked.


----------



## SUSIEQ

*thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20

Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20*

I wonder if these passed this week?
If they did, it gives me hope for another BWV contract.


----------



## JETSDAD

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


It would go to Disney right away but in theory Disney could wait until right before the delayed closing and take the contract at that point.  In reality, they're going to make a decision like normal (within 30ish days) and then it sits there waiting for the delayed closing.


----------



## E2ME2

Golfman 77 said:


> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24


Awesome! - & that's a lot of BWV Points.
To quote a song by the group WAR: "why can't we be friends"? 
in case you can't use them all - just sayin


----------



## bigskyernurse

SUSIEQ said:


> *thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20*
> 
> I wonder if these passed this week?
> If they did, it gives me hope for another BWV contract.



My BWV passed yesterday at $108pp


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$125-$43,000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13


----------



## jamier2

jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent (pending)

We got our contract signed yesterday. Waiting on title company / broker to send to ROFR now.


----------



## RhodyKP

Golfman 77 said:


> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25


Wow you're really killin' it today


----------



## pangyal

rich dream vacations said:


> Mine was posted under taken, but its still actually under review for ROFR with Disney


Nope, there is nothing under the Taken tab yet this quarter! Yours is listed under Waiting .


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Sorry for the delay, I really have no excuse since it's not like I am doing anything productive with my life at the moment


----------



## Heathernoel

andeesings said:


> PASSED 5/12!!!! With seller paying closing, we’re at less than $98 a point. Happy with that!!! Especially since I’ll just bank those ‘20 points since I’m not sure anyone is gonna let NYers fly anywhere without a quarantine in place for 14 days anyway!



That is an amazing deal.  And your passing gives me hope!


----------



## Heathernoel

tawi said:


> Just found out our contract has 2019 points that can’t be banked . While I’m happy it does, we won’t be able to go down before they expire. Initial signed contract said 0 for 2019 with full points for 2020. Hoping this doesn’t mess with ROFR.



Maybe with people not being able to borrow those points, there will be a good market to transfer them?  Sorry if there isn't enough time for that either!


----------



## Rm4OneMore

Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
First bid on our first DVC.  I'm relieved it passed.  Now maybe I can get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Lorana

Rm4OneMore said:


> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> First bid on our first DVC.  I'm relieved it passed.  Now maybe I can get a good night's sleep.


Welcome home, and especially welcome to the Animal Kingdom Lodge!


----------



## rich dream vacations

Rm4OneMore said:


> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> First bid on our first DVC.  I'm relieved it passed.  Now maybe I can get a good night's sleep.


Congrats! I also submitted mine on 4/22 for ROFR. Hoping for good news as well today!


----------



## tawi

Rm4OneMore said:


> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> First bid on our first DVC.  I'm relieved it passed.  Now maybe I can get a good night's sleep.



Ours was sent on 4/22 as well, hopefully we hear soon!!!


----------



## Brodi18

Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13

Our first purchase, hopefully! We weren’t going to buy until at least September, but DH is impatient. We won’t close until November anyway, so this is perfect.


----------



## John Purcell

Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13

Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!


----------



## ElizabethS22

tawi said:


> Ours was sent on 4/22 as well, hopefully we hear soon!!!


 mine was sent on 4/22 as well, I hope to hear back soon


----------



## Lorana

John Purcell said:


> Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!


What a great price!


----------



## a742246

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


All your paperwork will get processed as normal, it will go to ROFR at this time. Once you pass, it will have a date put on it, then you will wait until November.  I might have missed something but this is how it worked for me 8 years ago.


----------



## Anuhea35

John Purcell said:


> Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!



I’m not looking for more AKL points but for this price?!? 

Nice deal


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

John Purcell said:


> Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!


That’s the lowest price per point that I’ve seen for AKV. Awesome deal!!


----------



## Sandisw

John Purcell said:


> Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!



Congrats!


----------



## Golfman 77

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


The contract goes right away. At least that’s what we are told. Our Poly contract is a 1/21 close.


----------



## Albee

AaronEuth said:


> Slightly off topic, but this thread seems a good place to post it.
> 
> Does anyone know how ROFR interacts with a delayed closing?  We found an addon contract we would be interested in, but it has a delayed closing until November.  Does the contract go to Disney for review right away?  Or does it wait until the month before the closing date?  I can live with waiting for the actual contract, as it matches up exactly with what we wanted.  But waiting a half year, and potentially missing other contracts would suck if ROFR could happen all the way up until close.


We put an offer on Aulani in late April.  I was also concerned, as We can't close until October.  I called our agent & they said no, it goes to ROFR in the same timeline.  Then the contract waits to close at the title company.  The title company said the same thing.


----------



## John Purcell

Sandisw said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!!!!  Let’s toast at the Kilamanjaro Club together, assuming DVC isn’t taking this as inventory via ROFR...  I know it’s low, but could Disney resell this at double, and when? I know my contract won’t push Disney on creating a price floor, it’s just the beginning of recessionary issues..  

Absent of a vaccine by Fall, non-premier on-site resorts will probably go into the 60s. Premier will go 80s to 100s (small premier ones like VGF and VGC excluded - it seems the ultra rich get less exposure during our hardships !).  It sounds like there’s a wave of sellers waiting to list post theme park opening, whereas buyers (ie me) want in given a specific price point. So buyers will subside, sellers will arrive- Bad Combination. 

Look, I work at a major financial firm. I know that we will have a vaccine at some point - HOWEVER it will not be before 3,4,5+ false hopes that buoy price levels. So that will help price levels somewhat.

This is not a 1-2 year purchase - so if it drops another $20/ point, ok. I just wanted to buy a “top 3-5 resort” subjectively to my family, for under $100/ point and get a 2BR for 5-6 days per year (to bring family). And if the silver bullet arrives before the doom and gloom, I become the smartest guy in the room, but my guess is my contract has a 50%+ chance of going into the 60s or 70s.

thanks to my Disboards friends!!!!  I do wish you’d accept renters wanting points as a board, with ALL the random other posts herein....  So thankful for all of you!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Rm4OneMore said:


> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> First bid on our first DVC.  I'm relieved it passed.  Now maybe I can get a good night's sleep.


Wow so your contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/22 and they gave you the green light on 5/13; that’s fast?


----------



## poofyo101

MagicalAloha said:


> Wow so your contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/22 and they gave you the green light on 5/13; that’s fast?


that is not fast. During christmas time they were sending back ROFR within same week.


----------



## Mnymkr11

John Purcell said:


> Thanks!!!!  Let’s toast at the Kilamanjaro Club together, assuming DVC isn’t taking this as inventory via ROFR...  I know it’s low, but could Disney resell this at double, and when? I know my contract won’t push Disney on creating a price floor, it’s just the beginning of recessionary issues..
> 
> Absent of a vaccine by Fall, non-premier on-site resorts will probably go into the 60s. Premier will go 80s to 100s (small premier ones like VGF and VGC excluded - it seems the ultra rich get less exposure during our hardships !).  It sounds like there’s a wave of sellers waiting to list post theme park opening, whereas buyers (ie me) want in given a specific price point. So buyers will subside, sellers will arrive- Bad Combination.
> 
> Look, I work at a major financial firm. I know that we will have a vaccine at some point - HOWEVER it will not be before 3,4,5+ false hopes that buoy price levels. So that will help price levels somewhat.
> 
> This is not a 1-2 year purchase - so if it drops another $20/ point, ok. I just wanted to buy a “top 3-5 resort” subjectively to my family, for under $100/ point and get a 2BR for 5-6 days per year (to bring family). And if the silver bullet arrives before the doom and gloom, I become the smartest guy in the room, but my guess is my contract has a 50%+ chance of going into the 60s or 70s.
> 
> thanks to my Disboards friends!!!!  I do wish you’d accept renters wanting points as a board, with ALL the random other posts herein....  So thankful for all of you!



wow, so maybe I shouldn’t have pulled the trigger @ $102/pt...finance guys usually have better insight than a simple construction guy like me!


----------



## MagicalAloha

poofyo101 said:


> that is not fast. During christmas time they were sending back ROFR within same week.


Congratulations and “Welcome Home”


----------



## poofyo101

MagicalAloha said:


> Congratulations and “Welcome Home”


They were going faster a few weeks ago. Sigh
Now that I have some contracts that are going through ROFR of course they slow down LOL


----------



## MagicalAloha

poofyo101 said:


> They were going faster a few weeks ago. Sigh
> Now that I have some contracts that are going through ROFR of course they slow down LOL


Mine was sent in this past Tuesday; hopefully Disney will allow quickly


----------



## Figment's Girl

MagicalAloha said:


> Mine was sent in this past Tuesday; hopefully Disney will allow quickly


Mine went in last Friday so I hope so!


----------



## GCFrost

GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14


----------



## rich dream vacations

GCFrost said:


> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14


WOW!! Great price at AKL for a small contract!


----------



## My3kids1989

All these contract are making me want to get my second before my first even comes back from ROFR.


----------



## rich dream vacations

My3kids1989 said:


> All these contract are making me want to get my second before my first even comes back from ROFR.


I hear you. Really struggled to make either BRV, Poly or AKL my home resort. Ultimately chose BRV because I love everything about WL and if you don't own their my understanding is forget about it if you want a studio at Christmas. Might have to add small contracts at AKL and Poly just to cover my bases!


----------



## RichV03

My3kids1989 said:


> All these contract are making me want to get my second before my first even comes back from ROFR.


Me too lol


----------



## My3kids1989

rich dream vacations said:


> I hear you. Really struggled to make either BRV, Poly or AKL my home resort. Ultimately chose BRV because I love everything about WL and if you don't own their my understanding is forget about it if you want a studio at Christmas. Might have to add small contracts at AKL and Poly just to cover my bases!



I went with BWV and paid too much but it’s loaded and will cover my long trip this year. So it was worth it for me. I’m also torn on Poly and AKL, I don’t love the monorail resorts but the contract is longer and it is my favorite of the monorail resorts. Maybe I just haven’t stayed there long enough. I would only be interested in studios there. Maybe I would enjoy MK more if I didn’t have to take a bus there and could just go back to the room via monorail. I would get AKL for the chance at CL but idk if that’s even worth it and that the pp are approx the same as SSR, which I feel I can get anytime. Maybe I should do do both too. I love resort hopping. You have a good suggestion, cover the bases.


----------



## Poly_Life_Ohana

Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14 

Had watched and thought about joining DVC for years now. Finally after a lot of debate took the dive. Ploy is the perfect fit for our family and with the extended contract length it just made perfect sense.


----------



## My3kids1989

Poly_Life_Ohana said:


> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> Had watched and thought about joining DVC for years now. Finally after a lot of debate took the dive. Ploy is the perfect fit for our family and with the extended contract length it just made perfect sense.


 
Nice! And it has some 2019 points too! GL with ROFR


----------



## andeesings

Heathernoel said:


> That is an amazing deal.  And your passing gives me hope!


It's a good deal but someone got $95 and it passed!!!! Crazy times, crazy times!!!


----------



## Perryo

Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14


----------



## rachaelg

Perryo said:


> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14


I would love to know what the asking price was on this one.


----------



## Heathernoel

John Purcell said:


> Thanks!!!!  Let’s toast at the Kilamanjaro Club together, assuming DVC isn’t taking this as inventory via ROFR...  I know it’s low, but could Disney resell this at double, and when?
> 
> This is not a 1-2 year purchase - so if it drops another $20/ point, ok. I just wanted to buy a “top 3-5 resort” subjectively to my family, for under $100/ point and get a 2BR for 5-6 days per year (to bring family).



I bought AKV at the end of April (made the offer before I looked here, so was definitely $5-$10 too high, but it was on a low point contract) with some fears this could be the case. But like you, I figured this was for the long haul and I could ride the risk out. And still buy into something I am so excited to be a part of.

Here's to toasts at the Kilimanjaro club!


----------



## Tiffany H

rachaelg said:


> I would love to know what the asking price was on this one.


This looks like the one from Fidelitiy that was listed at $137/pt.


----------



## Perryo

rachaelg said:


> I would love to know what the asking price was on this one.


Hi, $137/pt


----------



## Rm4OneMore

MagicalAloha said:


> Wow so your contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/22 and they gave you the green light on 5/13; that’s fast?


I saw some people getting approved in under two weeks so when we hit three weeks, I started to get nervous.


----------



## SUSIEQ

They are letting absolutely every contract pass ROFR(as far as we know from this thread)!!! I wonder what the tipping point will be on each property!


----------



## CastAStone

SUSIEQ said:


> I wonder what the tipping point will be on each property!


Reopening.


----------



## glamdring269

CastAStone said:


> Reopening.



This will help get some cash flow going but it doesn't immediately solve their debt crisis caused by the shutdown. I think it's going to take a lot more than reopening to kick ROFR back into gear. Also, if they're being prudent they should hedge as much as possible in case we have a second wave in the fall/winter.


----------



## Jetku

GCFrost said:


> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14



These prices have me jealous!  I put my offer in March 5th for AKV, so just before the slide. Best of luck!!


----------



## Selizabe

Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5


----------



## UtahDon

UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5


----------



## ChipNdale8887

UtahDon said:


> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5


June AKL contracts aren't easy to come by and when they do they sell so fast. Especially smaller ones 100-140 points.


----------



## ljlaurajane

ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13


----------



## Figment's Girl

Selizabe said:


> Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5


We will be neighbors, we own at CCV and am waiting on a second contract for CCV.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Hey all!  First time posting long time reader!  Our home resort is BLT and we decided to try and nab some add on points.  I feel like we got a pretty good deal although may go lower.  If it does will most likely pick up another 160.  Here is what we got today!  Hoping ROFR doesn't start up for a month lol. Have a great day!

CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14


----------



## CastAStone

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Hey all!  First time posting long time reader!  Our home resort is BLT and we decided to try and nab some add on points.  I feel like we got a pretty good deal although may go lower.  If it does will most likely pick up another 160.  Here is what we got today!  Hoping ROFR doesn't start up for a month lol. Have a great day!
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14


Welcome to the Disboards, Captain! And congratulations!


----------



## Lorana

ljlaurajane said:


> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13


Congrats!!  Happy for you that you got them to come down in price!


----------



## Heathernoel

UtahDon said:


> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5



I was looking at this contract too! The elusive AKV contract in between 100 points and 160 points!


----------



## MagicalAloha

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Hey all!  First time posting long time reader!  Our home resort is BLT and we decided to try and nab some add on points.  I feel like we got a pretty good deal although may go lower.  If it does will most likely pick up another 160.  Here is what we got today!  Hoping ROFR doesn't start up for a month lol. Have a great day!
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14


Great price! I’m waiting on BLT $145 -$23,200-160-BLT-March- 0/19, 126/20,160/20-sent 5/12


----------



## Tianamama

First time poster! Adding on with AKV and hoping to pass ROFR!

Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14


----------



## My3kids1989

Heathernoel said:


> I bought AKV at the end of April (made the offer before I looked here, so was definitely $5-$10 too high, but it was on a low point contract) with some fears this could be the case. But like you, I figured this was for the long haul and I could ride the risk out. And still buy into something I am so excited to be a part of.
> 
> Here's to toasts at the Kilimanjaro club!



Just curious-Does anyone actually toast at the Kilamanjaro Club if they don’t walk it? I’m trying to set my expectations if I buy one.


----------



## Lorana

My3kids1989 said:


> Just curious-Does anyone actually toast at the Kilamanjaro Club if they don’t walk it? I’m trying to set my expectations if I buy one.


I have not yet succeeded in booking Kilimanjaro Club but I have hopes I'll capture that elusive reservation some day.


----------



## John Purcell

SUSIEQ said:


> They are letting absolutely every contract pass ROFR(as far as we know from this thread)!!! I wonder what the tipping point will be on each property!



Looking at the economics - Let’s make two presumptions. 1) They are not spending big money marketing and don’t want excess overhead/ point or MF inventory costs.  2) The Disney enthusiasts will not pay over double (no less 60% more in niche scenarios) to buy direct.
I can also make other presumptions like appetite for first time buyers, employment issues, etc. 

Disney might buy some tiny 50 pointer back to make a point, but I doubt it unless it’s an Aulani contract as the carpet is being pulled under Disney’s feet on that (I.e. direct still almost $200 and resale is going into the 70s).  I won’t get into labor cost, 8% resale tax on them in depth, but Disney would be prudent to do something small there before things get terribly wide on resale/direct. If it’s not too late. If they don’t have analytics on this, my faith in DVC waivers.......


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> I have not yet succeeded in booking Kilimanjaro Club but I have hopes I'll capture that elusive reservation some day.


Have you been successful booking the Value Level rooms??
I hear they're hard to get, even at 11 months, which is why I bought SSR again instead of AKL


----------



## John Purcell

Mnymkr11 said:


> wow, so maybe I shouldn’t have pulled the trigger @ $102/pt...finance guys usually have better insight than a simple construction guy like me!



Whoa!! Don’t give me any credit. You’re $102 could have been the week a vaccine was announced and you’d be the smartest person in the room. 

Regretfully this board in Q3 may not be pretty.  I know the top 2000 companies are down ~12% in revenue. Which is in line with a 12% increase in unemployment (sadly this underestimates that 65% impacted are not publicly traded). But the spending drag / selling boom may come. And it’s stupid to think people will hold their DVC over homes, cars, etc. 

My point is that I have been terribly wrong in the past. I will not accept praise until it’s hindsight. But if we are home resort neighbors, I would love to share an exotic cocktail at Saana and watch the Zebras!

Here’s to our brightest and zestful future, neighbor!


----------



## John Purcell

Heathernoel said:


> I bought AKV at the end of April (made the offer before I looked here, so was definitely $5-$10 too high, but it was on a low point contract) with some fears this could be the case. But like you, I figured this was for the long haul and I could ride the risk out. And still buy into something I am so excited to be a part of.
> 
> Here's to toasts at the Kilimanjaro club!



Here here!!!  Clink clink!!  Whenever that may be?


----------



## Heathernoel

My3kids1989 said:


> Just curious-Does anyone actually toast at the Kilamanjaro Club if they don’t walk it? I’m trying to set my expectations if I buy one.



I have no idea!


----------



## CastAStone

John Purcell said:


> I doubt it unless it’s an Aulani contract as the carpet is being pulled under Disney’s feet on that (I.e. direct still almost $200 and resale is going into the 70s).  I won’t get into labor cost, 8% resale tax on them in depth, but Disney would be prudent to do something small there before things get terribly wide on resale/direct. If it’s not too late. If they don’t have analytics on this, my faith in DVC waivers.......


The last thing Disney needs is MORE Aulani inventory to sell. Ten years with the economy growing the entire time and they couldn’t unload it. Rather than ROFRs we’ll see larger incentives.

Disney isn’t going to turn me down in six months when I ask to buy 100 OKW direct points. They’ll ROFR something around 100 points or make me wait for a larger contract that they can split, then sell it to me at a 100% markup. It’s the easiest $8K the company can make. There will be less of that though if resale falls far enough because the blue card math will get worse and worse.


----------



## Jetku

ChipNdale8887 said:


> June AKL contracts aren't easy to come by and when they do they sell so fast. Especially smaller ones 100-140 points.



agreed! Took me several months (and 1 failed ROFR) when I was looking earlier this year. Closing next Friday!


----------



## ScubaCat

John Purcell said:


> Ice Castle For 1 --$89  $23,050  250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Long time renter, first contract in my own name!!





MagicalAloha said:


> Great price! I’m waiting on BLT $145 -$23,200-160-BLT-March- 0/19, 126/20,160/20-sent 5/12



Could you please reformat with the link in post #1 so your string can go on the list?  Much appreciated!


----------



## MagicalAloha

MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12


----------



## Mnymkr11

John Purcell said:


> Whoa!! Don’t give me any credit. You’re $102 could have been the week a vaccine was announced and you’d be the smartest person in the room.
> 
> Regretfully this board in Q3 may not be pretty.  I know the top 2000 companies are down ~12% in revenue. Which is in line with a 12% increase in unemployment (sadly this underestimates that 65% impacted are not publicly traded). But the spending drag / selling boom may come. And it’s stupid to think people will hold their DVC over homes, cars, etc.
> 
> My point is that I have been terribly wrong in the past. I will not accept praise until it’s hindsight. But if we are home resort neighbors, I would love to share an exotic cocktail at Saana and watch the Zebras!
> 
> Here’s to our brightest and zestful future, neighbor!


I love Sanaa and that’s one of the main reasons we bought our first contract at AKL...and having 3 bathrooms in a 2br in kidani doesn’t hurt when you have 4 kids!

In regards to the current state of the economy, I honestly don’t think we have seen the floor in regards to the resale market. Which is good for some, but worse for most.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Mnymkr11 said:


> I love Sanaa and that’s one of the main reasons we bought our first contract at AKL...and having 3 bathrooms in a 2br in kidani doesn’t hurt when you have 4 kids!
> 
> In regards to the current state of the economy, I honestly don’t think we have seen the floor in regards to the resale market. Which is good for some, but worse for most.


So do I; love Sanaa! The ambiance, the view of the Savannah and the food is delicious!


----------



## CastAStone

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## tawi

I was hoping many that submitted 4/22 would hear back about ROFR today.   to hear next week. Has anyone had theirs go past 30 days recently?


----------



## Figment's Girl

Are they open on the weekends?


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Have you been successful booking the Value Level rooms??
> I hear they're hard to get, even at 11 months, which is why I bought SSR again instead of AKL


No, but to be fair, right now is the first time I've tried to book value, but my trigger finger is either not fast enough at 8am, or they are currently being walked.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Today is 23 days for me - submitted 4/24


----------



## holyrita

Boo! I was really hoping ROFR turn around time would stay at 3 weeks, but it looks like it's getting longer  

My contract was submitted either 4/30 or 5/1, depending on whose email I believe.. my Contract Coordinator or my Broker 

I was able to convince myself to stop thinking about it until my 3 week mark, next Thurs or Fri, but now I'm afraid come then it'll be all I think about again!


----------



## ElizabethS22

tawi said:


> I was hoping many that submitted 4/22 would hear back about ROFR today.   to hear next week. Has anyone had theirs go past 30 days recently?


I submitted on 4/22 as well, no word as of yet, I am waiting


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15

Decided it was the right time to add on some more points and Poly was our top choice!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Lorana said:


> No, but to be fair, right now is the first time I've tried to book value, but my trigger finger is either not fast enough at 8am, or they are currently being walked.


Most likely being walked.


----------



## MagicalAloha

holyrita said:


> Boo! I was really hoping ROFR turn around time would stay at 3 weeks, but it looks like it's getting longer
> 
> My contract was submitted either 4/30 or 5/1, depending on whose email I believe.. my Contract Coordinator or my Broker
> 
> I was able to convince myself to stop thinking about it until my 3 week mark, next Thurs or Fri, but now I'm afraid come then it'll be all I think about again!


Fingers crossed


----------



## MagicalAloha

dbtex83 said:


> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15
> 
> Decided it was the right time to add on some more points and Poly was our top choice!


Oh wow that’s a nice one!


----------



## tputorti

tawi said:


> I was hoping many that submitted 4/22 would hear back about ROFR today.   to hear next week. Has anyone had theirs go past 30 days recently?


Mine went past 30 days.  33 days. Submitted 4/2 and cleared 5/5.


----------



## jotunheim

jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27


----------



## John Purcell

CastAStone said:


> The last thing Disney needs is MORE Aulani inventory to sell. Ten years with the economy growing the entire time and they couldn’t unload it. Rather than ROFRs we’ll see larger incentives.
> 
> Disney isn’t going to turn me down in six months when I ask to buy 100 OKW direct points. They’ll ROFR something around 100 points or make me wait for a larger contract that they can split, then sell it to me at a 100% markup. It’s the easiest $8K the company can make. There will be less of that though if resale falls far enough because the blue card math will get worse and worse.



Totally agree!  I was just thinking that they may throw a Hail Mary at salvaging value at Aulani, to keep their inventory value at a price floor by buying time and sending a message. My greater point was that off-theme park resorts don’t have a great track record, and perhaps Disney would take a small contract and resorb it as a purely analytic move, not speculative. We are 100% on the same page, and Aulani has worse math on a resale:direct ratio, and not sure if anything can fix that.... Time will tell!


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15 

Posting on behalf of my sister (no kids); she probably slightly overpaid considering this is a delayed closing.   However, she wanted to exactly match my current contract in resort, points, etc.  This guarantees that she can always book and travel with us; as she is a fantastic aunt to my son and wants to go on all his Disney trips.   Having everything match means that she knows that whatever I book, she can book and not worry about running low on points.  She had been looking for a contract like this for about a month; and decided it was worth skipping the lowball to get exactly what she wanted.


----------



## Sandisw

AaronEuth said:


> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> Posting on behalf of my sister (no kids); she probably slightly overpaid considering this is a delayed closing.   However, she wanted to exactly match my current contract in resort, points, etc.  This guarantees that she can always book and travel with us; as she is a fantastic aunt to my son and wants to go on all his Disney trips.   Having everything match means that she knows that whatever I book, she can book and not worry about running low on points.  She had been looking for a contract like this for about a month; and decided it was worth skipping the lowball to get exactly what she wanted.



Congrats! I had lowballed this a few weeks ago. Wasn’t what I really wanted so. glad she got it  I ended up finding my perfect one the next day!


----------



## My3kids1989

AaronEuth said:


> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> Posting on behalf of my sister (no kids); she probably slightly overpaid considering this is a delayed closing.   However, she wanted to exactly match my current contract in resort, points, etc.  This guarantees that she can always book and travel with us; as she is a fantastic aunt to my son and wants to go on all his Disney trips.   Having everything match means that she knows that whatever I book, she can book and not worry about running low on points.  She had been looking for a contract like this for about a month; and decided it was worth skipping the lowball to get exactly what she wanted.



This sounds very exciting!!! There is value in getting exactly what you want, especially when it comes to vacations!


----------



## rich dream vacations

I think she did fantastic. Low price per point. Small contract. Long expiration date. Highly desirable fall use year. Plus I think BLT will be one of the few resorts that holds or likely increases in value over time.

Just wish their studios were bigger!!!


----------



## MagicalAloha

rich dream vacations said:


> I think she did fantastic. Low price per point. Small contract. Long expiration date. Highly desirable fall use year. Plus I think BLT will be one of the few resorts that holds or likely increases in value over time.
> 
> Just wish their studios were bigger!!!


Is there a post detailing what Bay Lake prices were before the Covid Closures? Thanks


----------



## AaronEuth

Sandisw said:


> Congrats! I had lowballed this a few weeks ago. Wasn’t what I really wanted so. glad she got it  I ended up finding my perfect one the next day!



We tried a minor lowball of 136 ($10 off asking).  They countered with 141, and she decided $600 bucks extra was worth getting her wish list.  As an added bonus, her 120 points plus my 120 points lets us upgrade to a 2Br and avoid lockoff premium while vastly upgrading both our accommodations.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21, 150/22- sent 4/25 

1st post on these boards.  This is a delayed closing of 12-1-20, but hopefully will hear back from ROFR soon.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 5/6 

2nd post!  We're a family of 6, so looking to get enough points at CCV to house us regularly.


----------



## My3kids1989

MagicalAloha said:


> Is there a post detailing what Bay Lake prices were before the Covid Closures? Thanks



Maybe the previous ROFR board would be helpful


----------



## Jetku

AaronEuth said:


> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> Posting on behalf of my sister (no kids); she probably slightly overpaid considering this is a delayed closing.   However, she wanted to exactly match my current contract in resort, points, etc.  This guarantees that she can always book and travel with us; as she is a fantastic aunt to my son and wants to go on all his Disney trips.   Having everything match means that she knows that whatever I book, she can book and not worry about running low on points.  She had been looking for a contract like this for about a month; and decided it was worth skipping the lowball to get exactly what she wanted.



Love this! That’s a great sister/aunt.

best of luck and smooth ROFR/closing to her


----------



## heynowirv

ScubaCat said:


> I brought my Joffreys coffee from the previous thread as I was told. (no Starbucks allowed in the ROFR thread! )


What about Peet's?


----------



## Heathernoel

MagicalAloha said:


> So do I; love Sanaa! The ambiance, the view of the Savannah and the food is delicious!



I did a very relaxed trip with lots of time visiting other resorts in order to try to get my family to fall in love as much as I was. Sanaa did it! My husband and daughter wouldn't consider us buying anywhere other than AKV. Number one reason? Sanaa!


----------



## CastAStone

heynowirv said:


> What about Peet's?


I’m still mad at Peet’s for buying out all the Ohio Caribou’s and converting them to Peet’s (and then closing them 9 months later). My wife misses her campfire mocha!


----------



## rachaelg

This thread (and the Disboards) has been soooo invaluable during this process as a first-time buyer! I just had my offer accepted and I feel so confident after all of my research and the advice given here! We're so excited to call BLT home now! I'll update with all the pertinent info as soon as the contract is signed and sent!


----------



## macman123

macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16


----------



## ScubaCat

heynowirv said:


> What about Peet's?



In abundance of caution for our guests and cast members, due to the safety concerns related to the global COVID-19 (Coronavirus) outbreak, we will allow Peet's coffee in the ROFR thread at this time.  We are in close contact with health officials and the local government about the situation and will announce new ROFR thread coffee regulations once they determine it is advisable.


----------



## MagicalAloha

macman123 said:


> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16


Wow nice one


----------



## macman123

MagicalAloha said:


> Wow nice one



Thanks - I thought so too!


----------



## rachaelg

rachaelg---$147-$8030.34-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20,50/21- sent 5/16


----------



## Vkothari916

macman123 said:


> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16


Congratulations! To confirm your contract had 0 2019 points and your info wasn’t a typo (usually 2022 is not reported)? Also I see you’re building a nice collection of BLT points!


----------



## macman123

Vkothari916 said:


> Congratulations! To confirm your contract had 0 2019 points and your info wasn’t a typo (usually 2022 is not reported)? Also I see you’re building a nice collection of BLT points!



0 2019 points, 8 were banked into 2020. I only put 2022 as the poster before me did!

Yep, I do like a bit of BLT!


----------



## andeesings

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21, 150/22- sent 4/25
> 
> 1st post on these boards.  This is a delayed closing of 12-1-20, but hopefully will hear back from ROFR soon.



Fabulous deal!!!!! Almost makes me wish I had waited and snagged it myself!!!


----------



## Albee

My3kids1989 said:


> Maybe the previous ROFR board would be helpful


Page down to the end page here of recent posts.   Then on side hit double arrows on left end of pages and it will bring you to beginning of string of posts.  You can pick your month & year of ROFR.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Albee

rachaelg said:


> This thread (and the Disboards) has been soooo invaluable during this process as a first-time buyer! I just had my offer accepted and I feel so confident after all of my research and the advice given here! We're so excited to call BLT home now! I'll update with all the pertinent info as soon as the contract is signed and sent!


Congrats


----------



## pangyal

Post #1 has links to all of the previous ROFR threads   

Updated! Some good deals this week. $125 for CCV


----------



## Kenito

pangyal said:


> Post #1 has links to all of the previous ROFR threads
> 
> Updated! Some good deals this week. $125 for CCV



But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.

Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.

I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, I’m just thinking it would be nice to add a figure reflecting a price per point based on the number of points available in the contact at time of purchase.  Or maybe it’s just me


----------



## JETSDAD

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, but it would be nice to add a column of an adjusted price per point based on points available in the contact. Or maybe I’m missing something....


That's fine for personal valuation on a contract but the market has never really valued additional points or missing points as such.


----------



## macman123

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.



I agree, its always a good idea to try and compare like with like with points.

The formula above makes sense. Then you have a decent idea of what the actual value per point is. Easy for people to then compare.


----------



## bookwormde

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, but it would be nice to add a column of an adjusted price per point based on points available in the contact. Or maybe I’m missing something....


Technically yes if you are comparing best value as compared to looking at  lowest sale price. The issue with value if if you can use the points or are comfortable with monetizing them as well as what available dollars are for a purchase.

Where the seller is paying MF for missing points I use more like 5-6 dollars though you might be able to bet close to  9  in the rental market (after paying the MF) though that appears to be softening some too. Of course most who can afford to own DVC are going to loose another 3-4 dollars in taxes on the rental income

The "headline" number is always lowest sales price, and commonly those are nearly stripped contracts

The other way to look at it is that  you are buying a contract with in this case 1.3 less years worth of points in it so 46.7 years vs 48 so roughly 3% less value


----------



## My3kids1989

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, I’m just thinking it would be nice to add a figure reflecting a price per point based on the number of points available in the contact at time of purchase.  Or maybe it’s just me



This is actually helpful, there are some other good “deals” though but I was looking back at the last thread of ROFRs and prices are similar. I think going back 2 threads (late 2019) shows a bit more of a difference. The good deals start making me feel kind of crappy about mine but then I remind myself Ill have 300 points to use this year and I’ll be able to book F&W next year. If I had waited, and considered the 90+ day points in the account I might not have my contract loaded early enough to book when I want next year at my 11 month window.


----------



## Brianstl

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, I’m just thinking it would be nice to add a figure reflecting a price per point based on the number of points available in the contact at time of purchase.  Or maybe it’s just me


It depends on who is paying the maintenance fees on the points for those years. And who knows what the market for point rental will be over the next couple of years.  A lot of long time renters appear to be done renting points after what has happened when it comes to refunds for rentals during the resort closure.  I think the point rental market is probably damaged for years.


----------



## Kenito

In the end, I just think there should be a more standardized price per point based on the actual number of points purchased.


----------



## njcoach24

Hi everyone!! Just joined and love this board, especially seeing all the pricing. I wish I found this earlier but I think I signed a pretty good deal yesterday, just want to get confirmation that it’s been sent off before I post details.

However, I’m finding the market seeming to be drying up a little at this point...it seems like when it bottomed out everybody bought like crazy and at crazy good prices. There’s still deals to be had but I think they slimming out and prices are going to head back up.

anybody else notice this also?


----------



## SG131

MagicalAloha said:


> Is there a post detailing what Bay Lake prices were before the Covid Closures? Thanks


You can look at the past versions of this thread. Honestly it seems like BLT hasn’t moved much as a result of covid.  I paid $135 in October after seeing a bit of a dip in prices at that time. Contract was stripped, but seller paid maintenance fees which is what I was looking for.


----------



## ScubaCat

Kenito said:


> In the end, I just think there should be a more standardized price per point based on the actual number of points purchased.



It takes a significant amount effort to collect the data even as it is.  I take your point, but you can always calculate an "actual valuation" however you see fit with the data given.  That calculation will likely vary depending on the buyer.

For instance, price per point could consider time remaining on the contract, points necessary to book rooms at home resort, odds of using points for a less point-costly room elsewhere at 7 months, maintenance fees, financing charges vs cash, inflation/value of the dollar, odds of another pandemic, phase of the moon, etc.  I think it's best to present the raw contract data so people can value it how best helps their situation or curiosity.


----------



## JETSDAD

Kenito said:


> In the end, I just think there should be a more standardized price per point based on the actual number of points purchased.


There are so many variables to consider though that simply basing it on number of points won't account for everything.  How much time is left to be able to use the available points, banked vs borrowed vs current, who is paying the MF for the points, etc.  When I bought I got 2 years of points that I didn't have to may MF's on so those 2 years of points would be valued differently than 2 years of points that the buyer has to pay MF on. One of those year's points I only had about 3 months left before losing so I made a last minute trip getting 1BR units where I really only would need a studio.  Those points, while they made for a great vacation, had less value to me than the next year of banked points that I also didn't pay MF's for.  I may value points based on being able to rent out a year's points to help bring down the cost...those points could be worth more or less depending on what I can get in rent.  At least this way we have the stats to view and come to our own valuations based on how we each view different factors.


----------



## EM Lawrence

njcoach24 said:


> Hi everyone!! Just joined and love this board, especially seeing all the pricing. I wish I found this earlier but I think I signed a pretty good deal yesterday, just want to get confirmation that it’s been sent off before I post details.
> 
> However, I’m finding the market seeming to be drying up a little at this point...it seems like when it bottomed out everybody bought like crazy and at crazy good prices. There’s still deals to be had but I think they slimming out and prices are going to head back up.
> 
> anybody else notice this also?


Prices may stabilize temporarily where they are right now, but it’s much more likely that prices will go down significantly.  In order for that to happen there needs to be an excess of inventory and a lack of buyers, and that just hasn’t happened yet.  It’s too soon.  Most people are not feeling the pain of the coming economic downturn yet, so there is no rush to sell contracts. For buyers who were primed to purchase, there have been some good deals over the past 6-8 weeks.  But for buyers who are willing to wait, and don’t have a need for points in order to fund upcoming trips,I think there will be even better deals ahead.  It’s impossible for me to imagine prices will be higher in 6 months than they are right now.


----------



## tputorti

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, I’m just thinking it would be nice to add a figure reflecting a price per point based on the number of points available in the contact at time of purchase.  Or maybe it’s just me


I love that idea. An “adjusted” price per point.


----------



## CastAStone

njcoach24 said:


> However, I’m finding the market seeming to be drying up a little at this point...it seems like when it bottomed out everybody bought like crazy and at crazy good prices. There’s still deals to be had but I think they slimming out and prices are going to head back up.
> 
> anybody else notice this also?


From what the brokers have been saying it’s the inverse: a very normal number of buyers and a dearth of sellers. I assume this is closure related but Ive had trouble piecing together a story of why exactly the closure would lead to that.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> From what the brokers have been saying it’s the inverse: a very normal number of buyers and a dearth of sellers. I assume this is closure related but Ive had trouble piecing together a story of why exactly the closure would lead to that.


I just looked back at the ROFR thread for this quarter a year ago.  We are half way through this quarter and there is only a little more than a third of the contracts in there compared to a year ago.  I just don’t see how there is a normal number of buyers out there with prices going down like they are and that reduced contract activity.  If there was the imbalance the brokers are claiming prices would not only be holding, but going up.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> I just looked back at the ROFR thread for this quarter a year ago.  We are half way through this quarter and there is only a little more than a third of the contracts in there compared to a year ago.  I just don’t see how there is a normal number of buyers out there with prices going down like they are and that reduced contract activity.  If there was the imbalance the brokers are claiming prices would not only be holding, but going up.


I dunno. Some of the highest volume stock trading days come when prices are falling because they “clear the book”, that is, all the people who put in a buy order saying “buy 100 shares of DIS if it ever hits $90” see their trades execute. I think we’ve been “clearing the book” on people who wanted to buy Grand Floridian if it ever dipped back below $155 etc.


----------



## njcoach24

CastAStone said:


> I dunno. Some of the highest volume stock trading days come when prices are falling because they “clear the book”, that is, all the people who put in a buy order saying “buy 100 shares of DIS if it ever hits $90” see their trades execute. I think we’ve been “clearing the book” on people who wanted to buy Grand Floridian if it ever dipped back below $155 etc.


I feel like I totally agree...I think there is a ton right now in ROFR from the last month or two because there has been a sort of fire sale but not too far from price per point before closings....maybe 5-10 bucks at min. Definitely low % of ROFR buybacks. Compared to last year you can see a better picture.


----------



## Arguetafamily

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
> 
> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, passed 5/5
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22
> 
> BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/29
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25
> 
> Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22
> 
> heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4
> 
> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5
> 
> Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7
> 
> Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28
> 
> Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 130/22- sent 4/27
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/24
> 
> badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/28
> 
> squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/21
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29
> 
> Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5
> 
> MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12
> 
> Kenito---$125-$43000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14
> 
> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16
> 
> rachaelg---$147-$8030.34-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20,50/21- sent 5/16
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20
> 
> jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21
> 
> My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28
> 
> soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7
> 
> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> Dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25
> 
> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25
> 
> Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27
> 
> stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2
> 
> Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11
> 
> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4
> 
> Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6
> 
> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3
> 
> DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5
> 
> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8
> 
> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11
> 
> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22
> 
> Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21, 150/22- sent 4/25
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 5/6
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## njcoach24

macman123 said:


> I agree, its always a good idea to try and compare like with like with points.
> 
> The formula above makes sense. Then you have a decent idea of what the actual value per point is. Easy for people to then compare.


I agree with this also but I think there are a lot of deals that reflect this...for example you can find lots of PVB between 120-130 per point with 0 points in 2020 and 2021....so if it’s not a second contract your probably not going until 2022. That’s a lot of money now to have to wait 2+ years for a vacation.


----------



## Noles235

Arguetafamily,
Wow. I’m surprised that was taken. At least you heard back quickly.


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

I am completely shocked that your contract was taken!


----------



## CastAStone

Huh. Well I guess ROFR is back.

Edit: never mind.


----------



## glamdring269

CastAStone said:


> Huh. Well I guess ROFR is back.



Even Disney can’t pass up obvious free money.


----------



## Arguetafamily

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
> 
> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, passed 5/5
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22
> 
> BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/29
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25
> 
> Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22
> 
> heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4
> 
> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5
> 
> Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7
> 
> Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28
> 
> Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 130/22- sent 4/27
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/24
> 
> badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/28
> 
> squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/21
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29
> 
> Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5
> 
> MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12
> 
> Kenito---$125-$43000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14
> 
> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16
> 
> rachaelg---$147-$8030.34-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20,50/21- sent 5/16
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20
> 
> jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21
> 
> My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28
> 
> soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7
> 
> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> Dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24
> 
> Arguetafamily---$120-$31357-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/10
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25
> 
> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25
> 
> Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27
> 
> stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2
> 
> Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11
> 
> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4
> 
> Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6
> 
> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3
> 
> DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5
> 
> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8
> 
> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11
> 
> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22
> 
> Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21, 150/22- sent 4/25
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 5/6
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Vkothari916

I’m confused. Was your contract taken or not?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Not Taken, I apologize. I am BRAND new to posting on the boards and this is my first resale contract.
We have a small point direct contract purchased a few years ago and paid cash, so I am not up to the terms yet


----------



## soniam

Arguetafamily said:


> Not Taken, I apologize. I am BRAND new to posting on the boards and this is my first resale contract.
> We have a small point direct contract purchased a few years ago and paid cash, so I am not up to the terms yet



Oh, thank goodness. I was starting to worry about my BWV. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## holyrita

soniam said:


> Oh, thank goodness. I was starting to worry about my BWV. Congratulations and good luck!


Same here! My heart sank a bit


----------



## lovethesun12

Kenito said:


> But is it really $125 per point? It’s missing 150 points in the current use year and 105 in the next. If you value those at $9, that’s $2,295 of missing value. Add that to the purchase price and it comes out to $140 per point.
> 
> Conversly, when I bought my SSR contact with double points for the current use year for $103, taking into the account of the extra points, I calculared my ‘adjusted price per point’ as $97 per point.
> 
> I’m not trying to knock anyone’s deal making, I’m just thinking it would be nice to add a figure reflecting a price per point based on the number of points available in the contact at time of purchase.  Or maybe it’s just me


If you look at it that way, the contract has a total of 6945 points with a total cost of 19400; that puts it at 2.79pp + dues for cash. That number is lower than all the contracts that have been sent to ROFR for that resort on this thread and passed ROFR on the last thread, and significantly lower than the average price per point from the www.dvcresalemarket.com summary.It's also a lower price per point (again, looking at it this way) than other contracts with more points which should technically go for less.

I prefer the method of tracking currently used because it's simple and I can adjust to what I need. For example, if I were purchasing right now, I wouldn't count on using Sept 2019 use year points for my final calculations or points banked there now from 2018 where someone in Florida might. Someone who is financing might look at different costs per point based on how they pay it out. It all depends.


----------



## E2ME2

Taken from the data in the table, I have listed Resort - Lowest $ Passed (P)/Lowest $ Sent(S)/$ Taken(T)

AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T- 120
OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A

It will be interesting to see if these make it:
BCV for $115, BWV for $96
Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??

ET


----------



## nickoley

E2ME2 said:


> Taken from the data in the table, I have listed Resort - Lowest $ Passed (P)/Lowest $ Sent(S)/$ Taken(T)
> 
> AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
> BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
> BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
> BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T- 120
> OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
> PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
> SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
> VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
> BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
> CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96
> Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??
> 
> ET



The BWV buyer replied, that was a mistake. It did not get taken @ $120.


----------



## DisneyMama21

DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18


----------



## Arguetafamily

E2ME2 said:


> Taken from the data in the table, I have listed Resort - Lowest $ Passed (P)/Lowest $ Sent(S)/$ Taken(T)
> 
> AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
> BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
> BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
> BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T- 120
> OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
> PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
> SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
> VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
> BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
> CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96
> Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??
> 
> ET



Yeah sorry, how do I modify that post?


----------



## CastAStone

Arguetafamily said:


> Yeah sorry, how do I modify that post?


In the bottom left corner of the post there should be an edit button. You can't completely delete the post but you can blank it out.


----------



## E2ME2

nickoley said:


> The BWV buyer replied, that was a mistake. It did not get taken @ $120.


Oh - OK: THANKS! (missed that - sorry)

AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T-  N/A
OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A

& It will still be interesting to see if these make it:
BCV for $115, BWV for $96


----------



## njcoach24

E2ME2 said:


> Taken from the data in the table, I have listed Resort - Lowest $ Passed (P)/Lowest $ Sent(S)/$ Taken(T)
> 
> AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
> BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
> BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
> BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T- 120
> OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
> PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
> SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
> VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
> BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
> CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96
> Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??
> 
> ET



would be even better if it was sectioned off by point spread...maybe something like 99 and below, 100-160, 161 and above. I’m not sure what the breaks should be but looking at the numbers there is a big drop in price per point on contracts that cost above $20,000 mark and the reverse is true on the small point contracts.


----------



## #DVCnuts

E2ME2 said:


> Taken from the data in the table, I have listed Resort - Lowest $ Passed (P)/Lowest $ Sent(S)/$ Taken(T)
> 
> AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
> BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
> BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
> BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T- 120
> OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
> PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
> SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
> VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
> BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
> CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96
> Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??
> 
> ET



I’m confused by this...How long ago were these taken?
My $120 bcv just passed a week ago!


----------



## ScubaCat

E2ME2 said:


> It will be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96
> Also interesting that BWV was taken at $120, but had one pass at $108 ??


Looks like they're not buying back anything that's not obscenely low so those should go through. Someone got an $87 BLT one through a couple of years ago... That was the most impressive I've seen. It'll be interesting to see how low it goes before they decide they want to buy something back again. Without direct sales revenue, it's going to be pretty rare to see one taken IMHO, but we shall see.


----------



## njcoach24

njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18

Just sent for ROFR...hopefully works out to be a solid deal.


----------



## glamdring269

I know most folks typically post their own purchases but what about contracts you sold? I recently sold a BRV small points contract that has been sent to ROFR. This was over a week ago and it hasn't shown up here yet so assuming the buyer is not a board member. There aren't a lot of BRV datapoints so thought I could share the details if it's ok.


----------



## CastAStone

glamdring269 said:


> I know most folks typically post their own purchases but what about contracts you sold? I recently sold a BRV small points contract that has been sent to ROFR. This was over a week ago and it hasn't shown up here yet so assuming the buyer is not a board member. There aren't a lot of BRV datapoints so thought I could share the details if it's ok.


Please post it!


----------



## Lorana

njcoach24 said:


> njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18
> 
> Just sent for ROFR...hopefully works out to be a solid deal.


Nice!!!
I had been looking at that contact, but the sellers didn't want to budge on price at the time when I made an offer a couple of weeks ago.  I went with a 100-point SSR instead, at $95/point.


----------



## suemom2kay

CastAStone said:


> From what the brokers have been saying it’s the inverse: a very normal number of buyers and a dearth of sellers. I assume this is closure related but Ive had trouble piecing together a story of why exactly the closure would lead to that.


30% unemployment rate?


----------



## njcoach24

Lorana said:


> Nice!!!
> I had been looking at that contact, but the sellers didn't want to budge on price at the time when I made an offer a couple of weeks ago.  I went with a 100-point SSR instead, at $95/point.



Congratulations!! I was very torn between this and a 160 pt AK contract, I really love that place. SSR looks super amazing too but I have never been.


----------



## CastAStone

suemom2kay said:


> 30% unemployment rate?


But I would have assumed that would have caused a flood of new contracts, not a complete lack of people selling.


----------



## glamdring269

CastAStone said:


> But I would have assumed that would have caused a flood of new contracts, not a complete lack of people selling.



It depends on the situation. The cares act is covering $600/wk unemployment plus whatever the state pays through July so many people might be able to hold on to something like DVC in the short term. If the cares act ends in July, and these jobs don't come back in full, then I think you're going to see a much larger contract push starting in Aug/Sep timeframe.


----------



## suemom2kay

CastAStone said:


> But I would have assumed that would have caused a flood of new contracts, not a complete lack of people selling.


Oh, I thought you were saying the opposite.  Lots of sellers, same amount of buyers... my bad.


----------



## glamdring269

Adding this as a data point for a contract I sold recently. I assume I'll hear if this passes ROFR or not but not sure as I've never sold before. Will follow up once I hear something.

glamdring269---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10


----------



## Hopfather28

CastAStone said:


> I dunno. Some of the highest volume stock trading days come when prices are falling because they “clear the book”, that is, all the people who put in a buy order saying “buy 100 shares of DIS if it ever hits $90” see their trades execute. I think we’ve been “clearing the book” on people who wanted to buy Grand Floridian if it ever dipped back below $155 etc.



This is exactly describing me. I was waiting for a sub-130pp Poly and was able to get a $120pp with full points coming in '21. Since I'm not exactly clambering to head to Disney this summer, I'm fine with waiting until next year. As for add ons...I fully expect to explore the market in 6 months moving forward because I foresee that being the REAL downturn in prices.


----------



## ray3127

On the matter of what's happening in the market... in searching for a contract 1-2 weeks ago, I had multiple brokers tell me: 
- They are seeing a lot more traffic on their website, but fewer actual offers.
- They've had several very low offers ... like $60 pp for Aulani, for example (made me feel better about my $80 pp offer). But sellers aren't biting on those yet.

I think a lot of us on the boards are hungry for a great deal and would snap up certain resorts if prices dropped a bit. I wonder how many of those buyers there actually are, because that would hold up the price floor for a little while if/when things really start to drop.

For my part, I entered the market as a buyer looking for a great deal, and ultimately settled on what I would call a "good" deal, though certainly not a steal. But then again I decided I "needed" more points for big trips next April and June, so the clock was ticking I couldn't afford to wait to see what happens later this year. I think those that are more patient will come out ahead in the long run!


----------



## pangyal

glamdring269 said:


> I know most folks typically post their own purchases but what about contracts you sold? I recently sold a BRV small points contract that has been sent to ROFR. This was over a week ago and it hasn't shown up here yet so assuming the buyer is not a board member. There aren't a lot of BRV datapoints so thought I could share the details if it's ok.


Yes we love data from any source, lol!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

CastAStone said:


> But I would have assumed that would have caused a flood of new contracts, not a complete lack of people selling.


Might be too soon. We are talking maybe 2 month payments if their DVC contract is financed.


----------



## holyrita

Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!


----------



## Noles235

holyrita said:


> Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!


I’m hoping they heard back but have not posted otherwise there is a big backlog and for those who submitted in early May it looks to be a long wait.


----------



## tawi

holyrita said:


> Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!


Nope, nothing!


----------



## holyrita

Noles235 said:


> I’m hoping they heard back but have not posted otherwise there is a big backlog and for those who submitted in early May it looks to be a long wait.


Yes this exactly! Not sure whether to be nervous they'll be "reopening" ROFR or the backlog is just getting so deep!



tawi said:


> Nope, nothing!


Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## jamier2

jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18


----------



## becauseimnew

glamdring269 said:


> Adding this as a data point for a contract I sold recently. I assume I'll hear if this passes ROFR or not but not sure as I've never sold before. Will follow up once I hear something.
> 
> glamdring269---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10



That’s my dream contract!!! This is exactly what I’m looking for.


----------



## rich dream vacations

holyrita said:


> Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!


Crickets! Must be a back log!


----------



## donald&daisy

Finally heard back today!!!!  Our first contract!

Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/18


----------



## soniam

donald&daisy said:


> Finally heard back today!!!!  Our first contract!
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/18



That's a good price. Enjoy!


----------



## MinnieSueB

holyrita said:


> Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!


Still waiting - day #25 - ugh!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

holyrita said:


> Hello ROFR friends! We had a bunch of contracts that were submitted between 4/20 and 4/24 that didn't hear back last week.. anything today?!



I submitted April 24th. Nothing yet =(


----------



## John Purcell

E2ME2 said:


> Oh - OK: THANKS! (missed that - sorry)
> 
> AKV- P- $95   / S- $95   /T- N/A
> BCV- P- $120 / S- $115 /T- N/A
> BLT- P-  $130  / S- $125 /T- N/A
> BWV- P- $108 / S- $96  /T-  N/A
> OKW- P- $75  / S- $96  /T- N/A
> PVB- P- $120 / S- $120  /T- N/A
> SSR- P- $96   / S- $88  /T- N/A
> VGF- P- $150 / S- $145  /T- N/A
> BRV- P- $88   / S- $89  /T- N/A
> CCV- P- $139 / S- $125  /T- N/A
> 
> & It will still be interesting to see if these make it:
> BCV for $115, BWV for $96



So I was in the market for a 250+ contract. Here are the counter offers I rejected:

280 SSR August with 315 points in 2020 (I pay 2020 MF) $80.71 per point / $23k before closing and MF

225 BWV for $100/pp. I don’t remember all the terms since 2042 is a deal breaker for me. But I was the 2nd to turn down this as it was someone else’s refused counter

I took one at AKV, which I posted on page 27, but it never published. Candidly I probably did something wrong formattingwise. Admittedly, a third party broker said the AKV should have a higher premium than $8pp vs. SSR - and I want to gift value rooms to friends/ family. I also enjoy club level, hopefully 250 points makes that walkable.... Here it was:

Ice Castle For 1 --$89 $23,050 250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13

Still waiting but also think things might trend lower as unemployment rates go up to 20-25%, more importantly labor participation rates may reduce 30%+.


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18


----------



## ScubaCat

glamdring269 said:


> I know most folks typically post their own purchases but what about contracts you sold? I recently sold a BRV small points contract that has been sent to ROFR. This was over a week ago and it hasn't shown up here yet so assuming the buyer is not a board member. There aren't a lot of BRV datapoints so thought I could share the details if it's ok.


Sure, why not? Please do share!


----------



## Anuhea35

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18



How many points do you have now? I swear ive seen a bunch of yours go through  Good luck!!!


----------



## CastAStone

John Purcell said:


> So I was in the market for a 250+ contract. Here are the counter offers I rejected:
> 
> 280 SSR August with 315 points in 2020 (I pay 2020 MF) $80.71 per point / $23k before closing and MF
> 
> 225 BWV for $100/pp. I don’t remember all the terms since 2042 is a deal breaker for me. But I was the 2nd to turn down this as it was someone else’s refused counter
> 
> I took one at AKV, which I posted on page 27, but it never published. Candidly I probably did something wrong formattingwise. Admittedly, a third party broker said the AKV should have a higher premium than $8pp vs. SSR - and I want to gift value rooms to friends/ family. I also enjoy club level, hopefully 250 points makes that walkable.... Here it was:
> 
> Ice Castle For 1 --$89 $23,050 250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Still waiting but also think things might trend lower as unemployment rates go up to 20-25%, more importantly labor participation rates may reduce 30%+.


If you want them to add your contract to the first page you need to use the link in post 1 to format it. They always know.


----------



## Golfman 77

rich dream vacations said:


> Crickets! Must be a back log!


I just was notified today that my boardwalk contract is headed to committee. Not sure what that means but I hope it’s good!


----------



## Cyberc1978

John Purcell said:


> I took one at AKV, which I posted on page 27, but it never published. Candidly I probably did something wrong formattingwise. Admittedly, a third party broker said the AKV should have a higher premium than $8pp vs. SSR - and *I want to gift value rooms to friends/ family*. I also enjoy club level, hopefully 250 points makes that walkable.... .


Booking those rooms requires you to book no later than 8am at 11 months out and there is a high probability that you won’t them anyway. Depending on the time of year you will have more or less of a chance.

better to calculate with a standard room as there are more of those.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Golfman 77 said:


> I just was notified today that my boardwalk contract is headed to committee. Not sure what that means but I hope it’s good!


Wait? As in The Jedi Counsle? Sorry sorry jk Jk. Hopefully that’s a good sign.


----------



## njcoach24

As I just made a deal and after finding this page I've become really interested in the price trends that these threads have been providing...this only took me an hour and these are my favorite two properties. One outlier is that there seems to be one person making a lot of deals on multiple resorts every quarter and getting the best prices so they must be hooked up with a broker or is a broker. Also, deals before closures look similar to deals today with some unicorns. And I think inventory is really low right now, it looks like people went buck wild in the first quarter buying things up so I think prices will stabilize and go back up.

Good Deals at ALK seem to be from $100-$105 per point. If you get in under $100 its a steal. PVB $130-135 seems to be a good deal and in the $120's is a steal. But most of those steal price per points are $20,000+ on the total contract cost.

Month & Year in 1st two columns are when the deal closed.

Here is ALK sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.

MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRDec2019$94.00250$26,297.000250250YesDec2019$94.00200$21,038.000178200NoApril2020$95.00160$17,138.00160160160YesMay2020$95.00100$10,922.000100100YesMay2020$95.00320$31,913.000216123YesJan2020$97.00485$48,020.000485485YesDec2019$98.00250$27,700.0002250NoApril2020$99.00270$28,135.0017020170YesDec2019$99.00200$21,810.00180400NoApril2020$100.00180$18,932.000145180YesMay2020$100.00300$30,806.00050300YesMar2020$100.00160$17,950.0059160160YesJan2020$100.00160$16,575.0000160NoNov2019$100.00160$16,700.000160160YesJan2020$101.00220$24,537.000220220YesNov2019$101.00240$27,429.0000240NoMar2020$102.00160$18,189.0051160160YesFeb2020$102.00165$16,830.000048NoMar2020$102.00220$23,756.00220220220NoOct2019$102.00315$33,100.000233315YesNov2019$102.00250$28,200.0000250YesFeb2020$103.00500$52,750.000500500YesFeb2020$103.00100$11,400.000100100YesMar2020$103.00180$19,620.000196180YesMar2020$103.00160$17,025.0000160YesOct2019$103.00220$22,660.0000220YesJan2020$104.00120$13,958.000120120YesJan2020$104.00150$17,390.00150150150YesDec2019$104.25200$23,034.000120200YesApril2020$105.00160$18,612.000320160YesMay2020$105.00150$17,450.002238150YesFeb2020$105.00150$17,455.00246150150YesFeb2020$105.00100$11,762.000100100YesFeb2020$105.00220$24,982.0060440220YesMar2020$105.00230$24,988.00230230230YesMar2020$105.00200$23,324.0072200200YesFeb2020$105.00300$32,500.00426270300NoOct2019$105.00250$26,950.0000250YesNov2019$105.00100$11,150.000108100YesJan2020$106.00160$18,800.00220160160YesMar2020$106.00160$17,602.0000160YesFeb2020$107.00160$17,762.0000160YesJan2020$108.00160$19,077.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,160.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00180$21,499.000298180YesMar2020$108.0050$6,118.0005050YesMar2020$108.00120$14,320.000217120YesOct2019$108.00200$23,796.000191200YesOct2019$108.00120$13,465.0000120YesDec2019$108.00225$27,400.000149225YesJan2020$109.00220$23,980.000220220YesJan2020$109.00100$11,395.0000100YesJan2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesJan2020$110.00200$24,574.000398200YesFeb2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesFeb2020$110.00100$11,557.0054100100YesMar2020$110.00170$19,353.0060170YesMar2020$110.00160$19,413.003320160YesMar2020$110.00160$19,382.00160320160YesJan2020$112.00245$30,615.00245245245YesFeb2020$112.00250$30,437.000216250YesDec2019$112.00120$14,924.0000120YesDec2019$112.00160$19,812.00095160YesJan2020$115.00100$12,666.0070100100YesNov2019$119.00100$12,395.00058200YesJan2020$120.00120$15,948.00120120120YesMar2020$120.0080$10,753.0008080YesOct2019$120.00160$19,885.000300160YesFeb2020$121.00220$27,310.00440220220YesNov2019$122.00125$15,785.000250125YesJan2020$135.0050$7,648.00505050Yes

Here is PVB sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.

MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRMay2020$120.00220$27,280.00013220YesFeb2020$120.00450$55,200.0008450YesApril2020$123.00100$12,800.0000100YesApril2020$125.00200$26,358.000201200YesOct2019$125.00225$28,125.000336225YesMay2020$130.00100$14,279.000122100YesNov2019$130.00206$27,465.005834174YesNov2019$130.00100$13,540.000100100YesNov2019$130.00200$26,720.000026YesMar2020$131.00125$17,224.000125125YesJan2020$132.00150$20,819.00150150150YesOct2019$132.00150$20,574.0000284YesJan2020$133.00175$24,257.0012451175YesJan2020$133.00160$23,058.00185160160YesMay2020$135.00100$14,711.000100100YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesMar2020$135.00125$18,088.00097125YesDec2019$135.00200$27,735.000200200YesNov2019$136.00160$23,450.001060320YesJan2020$137.00200$28,760.0019204200YesJan2020$137.00100$14,225.0060100YesMar2020$138.00110$16,472.000110110YesMar2020$138.00175$26,042.0016165175YesOct2019$138.0075$10,997.00007YesMar2020$139.00220$32,912.000440220YesNov2019$139.00150$20,850.0009429YesFeb2020$140.00150$22,634.00143150150YesMar2020$140.00175$26,364.001175175YesFeb2020$141.00220$32,985.00229220220YesOct2019$142.00175$26,500.000300175YesApril2020$143.00200$30,848.000400200YesMar2020$143.00150$22,245.0015056150YesMar2020$143.00200$28,600.00200200200YesMar2020$143.00275$40,410.00484275275YesJan2020$145.00175$27,239.00222107175YesFeb2020$145.0050$8,220.0007650YesMar2020$145.0050$8,164.0005850YesOct2019$145.00200$29,350.000400200YesOct2019$146.00200$30,664.0000220YesMar2020$147.00200$32,115.00200200200YesMar2020$147.0075$11,865.0007575YesFeb2020$149.00125$18,625.000250125YesMar2020$149.00100$16,209.000121100YesJan2020$150.00200$32,109.00400200200YesDec2019$150.0080$12,480.00001YesDec2019$150.00120$19,379.0000120YesDec2019$155.0025$4,460.000025YesApril2020$165.0030$5,375.000030Yes


----------



## RachStu

I’m pretty sure I can guess who that one person is!

Looking at that table makes me very nervous about completing on my contracts. I have one of each and the PVB in particular worries me.


----------



## ElizabethS22

Elizabeths22---$148-$32563-200-VGF-Feb-0/19, 222/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22

I am not sure why mine wasn't on the list.  I am still awaiting ROFE


----------



## MagicalAloha

njcoach24 said:


> As I just made a deal and after finding this page I've become really interested in the price trends that these threads have been providing...this only took me an hour and these are my favorite two properties. One outlier is that there seems to be one person making a lot of deals on multiple resorts every quarter and getting the best prices so they must be hooked up with a broker or is a broker. Also, deals before closures look similar to deals today with some unicorns. And I think inventory is really low right now, it looks like people went buck wild in the first quarter buying things up so I think prices will stabilize and go back up.
> 
> Good Deals at ALK seem to be from $100-$105 per point. If you get in under $100 its a steal. PVB $130-135 seems to be a good deal and in the $120's is a steal. But most of those steal price per points are $20,000+ on the total contract cost.
> 
> Month & Year in 1st two columns are when the deal closed.
> 
> Here is ALK sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.
> 
> MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRDec2019$94.00250$26,297.000250250YesDec2019$94.00200$21,038.000178200NoApril2020$95.00160$17,138.00160160160YesMay2020$95.00100$10,922.000100100YesMay2020$95.00320$31,913.000216123YesJan2020$97.00485$48,020.000485485YesDec2019$98.00250$27,700.0002250NoApril2020$99.00270$28,135.0017020170YesDec2019$99.00200$21,810.00180400NoApril2020$100.00180$18,932.000145180YesMay2020$100.00300$30,806.00050300YesMar2020$100.00160$17,950.0059160160YesJan2020$100.00160$16,575.0000160NoNov2019$100.00160$16,700.000160160YesJan2020$101.00220$24,537.000220220YesNov2019$101.00240$27,429.0000240NoMar2020$102.00160$18,189.0051160160YesFeb2020$102.00165$16,830.000048NoMar2020$102.00220$23,756.00220220220NoOct2019$102.00315$33,100.000233315YesNov2019$102.00250$28,200.0000250YesFeb2020$103.00500$52,750.000500500YesFeb2020$103.00100$11,400.000100100YesMar2020$103.00180$19,620.000196180YesMar2020$103.00160$17,025.0000160YesOct2019$103.00220$22,660.0000220YesJan2020$104.00120$13,958.000120120YesJan2020$104.00150$17,390.00150150150YesDec2019$104.25200$23,034.000120200YesApril2020$105.00160$18,612.000320160YesMay2020$105.00150$17,450.002238150YesFeb2020$105.00150$17,455.00246150150YesFeb2020$105.00100$11,762.000100100YesFeb2020$105.00220$24,982.0060440220YesMar2020$105.00230$24,988.00230230230YesMar2020$105.00200$23,324.0072200200YesFeb2020$105.00300$32,500.00426270300NoOct2019$105.00250$26,950.0000250YesNov2019$105.00100$11,150.000108100YesJan2020$106.00160$18,800.00220160160YesMar2020$106.00160$17,602.0000160YesFeb2020$107.00160$17,762.0000160YesJan2020$108.00160$19,077.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,160.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00180$21,499.000298180YesMar2020$108.0050$6,118.0005050YesMar2020$108.00120$14,320.000217120YesOct2019$108.00200$23,796.000191200YesOct2019$108.00120$13,465.0000120YesDec2019$108.00225$27,400.000149225YesJan2020$109.00220$23,980.000220220YesJan2020$109.00100$11,395.0000100YesJan2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesJan2020$110.00200$24,574.000398200YesFeb2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesFeb2020$110.00100$11,557.0054100100YesMar2020$110.00170$19,353.0060170YesMar2020$110.00160$19,413.003320160YesMar2020$110.00160$19,382.00160320160YesJan2020$112.00245$30,615.00245245245YesFeb2020$112.00250$30,437.000216250YesDec2019$112.00120$14,924.0000120YesDec2019$112.00160$19,812.00095160YesJan2020$115.00100$12,666.0070100100YesNov2019$119.00100$12,395.00058200YesJan2020$120.00120$15,948.00120120120YesMar2020$120.0080$10,753.0008080YesOct2019$120.00160$19,885.000300160YesFeb2020$121.00220$27,310.00440220220YesNov2019$122.00125$15,785.000250125YesJan2020$135.0050$7,648.00505050Yes
> 
> Here is PVB sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.
> 
> MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRMay2020$120.00220$27,280.00013220YesFeb2020$120.00450$55,200.0008450YesApril2020$123.00100$12,800.0000100YesApril2020$125.00200$26,358.000201200YesOct2019$125.00225$28,125.000336225YesMay2020$130.00100$14,279.000122100YesNov2019$130.00206$27,465.005834174YesNov2019$130.00100$13,540.000100100YesNov2019$130.00200$26,720.000026YesMar2020$131.00125$17,224.000125125YesJan2020$132.00150$20,819.00150150150YesOct2019$132.00150$20,574.0000284YesJan2020$133.00175$24,257.0012451175YesJan2020$133.00160$23,058.00185160160YesMay2020$135.00100$14,711.000100100YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesMar2020$135.00125$18,088.00097125YesDec2019$135.00200$27,735.000200200YesNov2019$136.00160$23,450.001060320YesJan2020$137.00200$28,760.0019204200YesJan2020$137.00100$14,225.0060100YesMar2020$138.00110$16,472.000110110YesMar2020$138.00175$26,042.0016165175YesOct2019$138.0075$10,997.00007YesMar2020$139.00220$32,912.000440220YesNov2019$139.00150$20,850.0009429YesFeb2020$140.00150$22,634.00143150150YesMar2020$140.00175$26,364.001175175YesFeb2020$141.00220$32,985.00229220220YesOct2019$142.00175$26,500.000300175YesApril2020$143.00200$30,848.000400200YesMar2020$143.00150$22,245.0015056150YesMar2020$143.00200$28,600.00200200200YesMar2020$143.00275$40,410.00484275275YesJan2020$145.00175$27,239.00222107175YesFeb2020$145.0050$8,220.0007650YesMar2020$145.0050$8,164.0005850YesOct2019$145.00200$29,350.000400200YesOct2019$146.00200$30,664.0000220YesMar2020$147.00200$32,115.00200200200YesMar2020$147.0075$11,865.0007575YesFeb2020$149.00125$18,625.000250125YesMar2020$149.00100$16,209.000121100YesJan2020$150.00200$32,109.00400200200YesDec2019$150.0080$12,480.00001YesDec2019$150.00120$19,379.0000120YesDec2019$155.0025$4,460.000025YesApril2020$165.0030$5,375.000030Yes


Well helloooooooo Dolly!!! Very noice!


----------



## MagicalAloha

RachStu said:


> I’m pretty sure I can guess who that one person is!
> 
> Looking at that table makes me very nervous about completing on my contracts. I have one of each and the PVB in particular worries me.


Why does it worry?


----------



## MagicalAloha

RachStu said:


> I’m pretty sure I can guess who that one person is!
> 
> Looking at that table makes me very nervous about completing on my contracts. I have one of each and the PVB in particular worries me.


Is it Pete Mitchell? Jk jk


----------



## RachStu

MagicalAloha said:


> Why does it worry?



Because we’ve massively overpaid. People are buying VGF for the price we have bought PVB. I would have much preferred VGF or even BLT. We are also now not in such a good financial position as we were 3 months ago. Whilst I wouldn’t mind over stretching for a bargain I don’t want to overstretch for a bad deal (in today’s market)


----------



## poofyo101

RachStu said:


> Because we’ve massively overpaid. People are buying VGF for the price we have bought PVB. I would have much preferred VGF or even BLT. We are also now not in such a good financial position as we were 3 months ago. Whilst I wouldn’t mind over stretching for a bargain I don’t want to overstretch for a bad deal (in today’s market)


Don't worry. It will recover. I also think your price is good. 2.75x points.


----------



## MagicalAloha

RachStu said:


> I’m pretty sure I can guess who that one person is!
> 
> Looking at that table makes me very nervous about completing on my contracts. I have one of each and the PVB in particular worries me.


Is it Pete Mitchell?


RachStu said:


> Because we’ve massively overpaid. People are buying VGF for the price we have bought PVB. I would have much preferred VGF or even BLT. We are also now not in such a good financial position as we were 3 months ago. Whilst I wouldn’t mind over stretching for a bargain I don’t want to overstretch for a bad deal (in today’s market)


Oh I see...sorry to hear and hope things improve


----------



## MagicalAloha

MagicalAloha said:


> Is it Pete Mitchell?
> 
> Oh I see...sorry to hear and hope things improve


I’m hopefully getting a good deal, I’ve seen others offers on BLT for a little less but they don’t have points either until next year or the following year. 
  My deal has points available in 2020...


----------



## Becky19

Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19

Passed finally! This is our first contract & our 7 month window opens in 48 days... Am I likely to have points loaded by then?


----------



## Lorana

Congrats!  It is possible you'll have points by then, but probably closer to that date than you'd like.


----------



## tawi

Becky19 said:


> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19
> 
> Passed finally! This is our first contract & our 7 month window opens in 48 days... Am I likely to have points loaded by then?


Congrats!!! Hoping we hear soon...we submitted on 4/22. Last time we bought resale, ours was loaded about 3 weeks after closing.


----------



## Zurezo

Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19

Been holding my breath for about 1 month and finally passed today! Been on the market for a VGC 200+ point contract for about 2 years now, but prices were too high.


----------



## Lorana

Zurezo said:


> Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> Been holding my breath for about 1 month and finally passed today! Been on the market for a VGC 200+ point contract for about 2 years now, but prices were too high.


Wow, that's a great price.  I'm envious!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CastAStone said:


> But I would have assumed that would have caused a flood of new contracts, not a complete lack of people selling.


You're right. There's very little selling. Inventory on the resale sites is going down.


----------



## kevtlas

ElizabethS22 said:


> Elizabeths22---$148-$32563-200-VGF-Feb-0/19, 222/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22
> 
> I am not sure why mine wasn't on the list.  I am still awaiting ROFE





Zurezo said:


> Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> Been holding my breath for about 1 month and finally passed today! Been on the market for a VGC 200+ point contract for about 2 years now, but prices were too high.


Wow, great prices for these!


----------



## Heathernoel

I think there are so many factors on what people pay. Certainly people paid a lot less than me per point for their AKL contracts (mine is $117). But it is fully loaded and I got this year's MF paid for which makes my cost the equivalent of $109. But most importantly, I wanted a 120 - 130 point contract. Less, I would always be stretched for points, more and the contract was too expensive for what we are willing to spend. So I paid a small premium that is maybe the equivalent of $600. Others will pay a small premium for the right use year.

My point is, I look at this list and think "eek I over paid". Then I look again and think, "I am glad I snapped up the 120 point contract!"

Now Disney just needs to pass those contracts from the last week of April!


----------



## Zurezo

kevtlas said:


> Wow, great prices for these!





Lorana said:


> Wow, that's a great price.  I'm envious!



Thanks... I have been pretty lucky with all my contracts. The VGC has always been a goal of mine to own! My guess is we will see 0 buy backs again this month because $165/pt should be bought back since I know for a fact there is a wait list for VGC.


----------



## Paul Stupin

John Purcell said:


> So I was in the market for a 250+ contract. Here are the counter offers I rejected:
> 
> 280 SSR August with 315 points in 2020 (I pay 2020 MF) $80.71 per point / $23k before closing and MF
> 
> 225 BWV for $100/pp. I don’t remember all the terms since 2042 is a deal breaker for me. But I was the 2nd to turn down this as it was someone else’s refused counter
> 
> I took one at AKV, which I posted on page 27, but it never published. Candidly I probably did something wrong formattingwise. Admittedly, a third party broker said the AKV should have a higher premium than $8pp vs. SSR - and I want to gift value rooms to friends/ family. I also enjoy club level, hopefully 250 points makes that walkable.... Here it was:
> 
> Ice Castle For 1 --$89 $23,050 250 - AKV-AUG. 0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 260/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Still waiting but also think things might trend lower as unemployment rates go up to 20-25%, more importantly labor participation rates may reduce 30%+.
> (QUOTE)
> 
> I think folks who wait too long, hoping to get an impossibly low price, are going to find that their strategy backfires. As the parks move toward opening, and some form of new normalcy is established, and direct sales reopen, I don't think there's going to be a mad dash to unload contracts. There certainly isn't right now,


----------



## njcoach24

Heathernoel said:


> I think there are so many factors on what people pay. Certainly people paid a lot less than me per point for their AKL contracts (mine is $117). But it is fully loaded and I got this year's MF paid for which makes my cost the equivalent of $109. But most importantly, I wanted a 120 - 130 point contract. Less, I would always be stretched for points, more and the contract was too expensive for what we are willing to spend. So I paid a small premium that is maybe the equivalent of $600. Others will pay a small premium for the right use year.
> 
> My point is, I look at this list and think "eek I over paid". Then I look again and think, "I am glad I snapped up the 120 point contract!"
> 
> Now Disney just needs to pass those contracts from the last week of April!



I think this is spot on. I wanted to make a deal on a 120 point contract for the same reasons. I really wanted my deal to be another 2 dollars less but at that point we are talking about $300 difference on the total price, I rather pay it and be happy with the contract I'm probably getting. Loaded also to me was important because I want to be able to go next year, not 3 years from now. Paying the "premium" to have what you want is important and I think not having those things allows you get a lower price but its 1 or 2 less vacations, imo its completely a wash.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Becky19 said:


> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19
> 
> Passed finally! This is our first contract & our 7 month window opens in 48 days... Am I likely to have points loaded by then?



Congrats! We submitted on 4/24 too! Hope I hear back soon too!

Edited: We heard back soon =)


eatmoreveg---$125-$5455-40-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 40/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19


----------



## mrrnyc2002

mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4


----------



## glamdring269

mrrnyc2002 said:


> mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4



Wow. That's amazing. Hopefully you pass ROFR!


----------



## eMoneyBug

Zurezo said:


> Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> Been holding my breath for about 1 month and finally passed today! Been on the market for a VGC 200+ point contract for about 2 years now, but prices were too high.


Congrats!  You have the Best Buy at VGC for like past X years now!  Kind of nice too that June use year gets extension on the 2019 points!  Hit the Jackpot I think.


----------



## Lorana

mrrnyc2002 said:


> mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4


Where did you find this??  I'm clearly looking in the wrong place, lol.
Oh, wait, that's VGF.  Still awesome, but I thought it was VGC for a moment!


----------



## tawi

tawi---$107-$11982-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19

YAY PASSED TODAY!! Thank goodness that wait is over, now to the next waiting part.  Hoping for a quick closing.


----------



## Zurezo

eMoneyBug said:


> Congrats!  You have the Best Buy at VGC for like past X years now!  Kind of nice too that June use year gets extension on the 2019 points!  Hit the Jackpot I think.



Thanks! I couldn't believe that the seller took my offer (listed at 190/pt) and then got lucky with passing rofr today. Yeah, those points are banked too, so I will have 392 in my account in June! This will give me some freedom to book Jan 2021 and beyond. I have stayed at VCG twice and got lucky with people cancelling last min, but it will be nice to book 7-11 months out now


----------



## mrrnyc2002

njcoach24 said:


> As I just made a deal and after finding this page I've become really interested in the price trends that these threads have been providing...this only took me an hour and these are my favorite two properties. One outlier is that there seems to be one person making a lot of deals on multiple resorts every quarter and getting the best prices so they must be hooked up with a broker or is a broker. Also, deals before closures look similar to deals today with some unicorns. And I think inventory is really low right now, it looks like people went buck wild in the first quarter buying things up so I think prices will stabilize and go back up.
> 
> Good Deals at ALK seem to be from $100-$105 per point. If you get in under $100 its a steal. PVB $130-135 seems to be a good deal and in the $120's is a steal. But most of those steal price per points are $20,000+ on the total contract cost.
> 
> Month & Year in 1st two columns are when the deal closed.
> 
> Here is ALK sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.
> 
> MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRDec2019$94.00250$26,297.000250250YesDec2019$94.00200$21,038.000178200NoApril2020$95.00160$17,138.00160160160YesMay2020$95.00100$10,922.000100100YesMay2020$95.00320$31,913.000216123YesJan2020$97.00485$48,020.000485485YesDec2019$98.00250$27,700.0002250NoApril2020$99.00270$28,135.0017020170YesDec2019$99.00200$21,810.00180400NoApril2020$100.00180$18,932.000145180YesMay2020$100.00300$30,806.00050300YesMar2020$100.00160$17,950.0059160160YesJan2020$100.00160$16,575.0000160NoNov2019$100.00160$16,700.000160160YesJan2020$101.00220$24,537.000220220YesNov2019$101.00240$27,429.0000240NoMar2020$102.00160$18,189.0051160160YesFeb2020$102.00165$16,830.000048NoMar2020$102.00220$23,756.00220220220NoOct2019$102.00315$33,100.000233315YesNov2019$102.00250$28,200.0000250YesFeb2020$103.00500$52,750.000500500YesFeb2020$103.00100$11,400.000100100YesMar2020$103.00180$19,620.000196180YesMar2020$103.00160$17,025.0000160YesOct2019$103.00220$22,660.0000220YesJan2020$104.00120$13,958.000120120YesJan2020$104.00150$17,390.00150150150YesDec2019$104.25200$23,034.000120200YesApril2020$105.00160$18,612.000320160YesMay2020$105.00150$17,450.002238150YesFeb2020$105.00150$17,455.00246150150YesFeb2020$105.00100$11,762.000100100YesFeb2020$105.00220$24,982.0060440220YesMar2020$105.00230$24,988.00230230230YesMar2020$105.00200$23,324.0072200200YesFeb2020$105.00300$32,500.00426270300NoOct2019$105.00250$26,950.0000250YesNov2019$105.00100$11,150.000108100YesJan2020$106.00160$18,800.00220160160YesMar2020$106.00160$17,602.0000160YesFeb2020$107.00160$17,762.0000160YesJan2020$108.00160$19,077.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,160.00160160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00160$19,149.00144160160YesFeb2020$108.00180$21,499.000298180YesMar2020$108.0050$6,118.0005050YesMar2020$108.00120$14,320.000217120YesOct2019$108.00200$23,796.000191200YesOct2019$108.00120$13,465.0000120YesDec2019$108.00225$27,400.000149225YesJan2020$109.00220$23,980.000220220YesJan2020$109.00100$11,395.0000100YesJan2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesJan2020$110.00200$24,574.000398200YesFeb2020$110.00200$22,000.000400200YesFeb2020$110.00100$11,557.0054100100YesMar2020$110.00170$19,353.0060170YesMar2020$110.00160$19,413.003320160YesMar2020$110.00160$19,382.00160320160YesJan2020$112.00245$30,615.00245245245YesFeb2020$112.00250$30,437.000216250YesDec2019$112.00120$14,924.0000120YesDec2019$112.00160$19,812.00095160YesJan2020$115.00100$12,666.0070100100YesNov2019$119.00100$12,395.00058200YesJan2020$120.00120$15,948.00120120120YesMar2020$120.0080$10,753.0008080YesOct2019$120.00160$19,885.000300160YesFeb2020$121.00220$27,310.00440220220YesNov2019$122.00125$15,785.000250125YesJan2020$135.0050$7,648.00505050Yes
> 
> Here is PVB sorted by price per point from Oct 2019 through today.
> 
> MonthYearPrice Per PointNumber of PointsTotal Cost2018201920202021Passed ROFRMay2020$120.00220$27,280.00013220YesFeb2020$120.00450$55,200.0008450YesApril2020$123.00100$12,800.0000100YesApril2020$125.00200$26,358.000201200YesOct2019$125.00225$28,125.000336225YesMay2020$130.00100$14,279.000122100YesNov2019$130.00206$27,465.005834174YesNov2019$130.00100$13,540.000100100YesNov2019$130.00200$26,720.000026YesMar2020$131.00125$17,224.000125125YesJan2020$132.00150$20,819.00150150150YesOct2019$132.00150$20,574.0000284YesJan2020$133.00175$24,257.0012451175YesJan2020$133.00160$23,058.00185160160YesMay2020$135.00100$14,711.000100100YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesFeb2020$135.00110$15,385.0000110YesMar2020$135.00125$18,088.00097125YesDec2019$135.00200$27,735.000200200YesNov2019$136.00160$23,450.001060320YesJan2020$137.00200$28,760.0019204200YesJan2020$137.00100$14,225.0060100YesMar2020$138.00110$16,472.000110110YesMar2020$138.00175$26,042.0016165175YesOct2019$138.0075$10,997.00007YesMar2020$139.00220$32,912.000440220YesNov2019$139.00150$20,850.0009429YesFeb2020$140.00150$22,634.00143150150YesMar2020$140.00175$26,364.001175175YesFeb2020$141.00220$32,985.00229220220YesOct2019$142.00175$26,500.000300175YesApril2020$143.00200$30,848.000400200YesMar2020$143.00150$22,245.0015056150YesMar2020$143.00200$28,600.00200200200YesMar2020$143.00275$40,410.00484275275YesJan2020$145.00175$27,239.00222107175YesFeb2020$145.0050$8,220.0007650YesMar2020$145.0050$8,164.0005850YesOct2019$145.00200$29,350.000400200YesOct2019$146.00200$30,664.0000220YesMar2020$147.00200$32,115.00200200200YesMar2020$147.0075$11,865.0007575YesFeb2020$149.00125$18,625.000250125YesMar2020$149.00100$16,209.000121100YesJan2020$150.00200$32,109.00400200200YesDec2019$150.0080$12,480.00001YesDec2019$150.00120$19,379.0000120YesDec2019$155.0025$4,460.000025YesApril2020$165.0030$5,375.000030Yes


is there a list like this posted somewhere for VGF?


----------



## poofyo101

Zurezo said:


> Thanks! I couldn't believe that the seller took my offer (listed at 190/pt) and then got lucky with passing rofr today. Yeah, those points are banked too, so I will have 392 in my account in June! This will give me some freedom to book Jan 2021 and beyond. I have stayed at VCG twice and got lucky with people cancelling last min, but it will be nice to book 7-11 months out now


congrats on the contract. I'm also looking for a VGC after two got taken in ROFR


----------



## RhodyKP

MagicalAloha said:


> Wait? As in The Jedi Counsle? Sorry sorry jk Jk. Hopefully that’s a good sign.


These are not the points you're looking for ...


----------



## rich dream vacations

rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19

Passed today. On to closing!!!


----------



## Cruz85

Here’s mine again. It looks like it got missed being added to the waiting list. 

Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17

We still haven’t heard back.  The waiting is agonizing. Maybe that’s a little bit overdramatic but we’d just love to get our answer, which hopefully will be that ROFR was passed and we can move towards closing. Oh well. Not much we can do but (try to) be patient!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Becky19 said:


> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19
> 
> Passed finally! This is our first contract & our 7 month window opens in 48 days... Am I likely to have points loaded by then?


CONGRATS!  We were sent the same day.  I should hear back soon.  May I ask who your broker was?  We are Fidelity.


----------



## mrrnyc2002

glamdring269 said:


> Wow. That's amazing. Hopefully you pass ROFR!


You think that's a good price? I'm new to this site but I'm seeing lower prices that got by FROR.


----------



## CastAStone

mrrnyc2002 said:


> You think that's a good price? I'm new to this site but I'm seeing lower prices that got by FROR.


One thing about Disboards is that people are supportive. And it’s a relatively small, fully loaded contract so it’s hard to compare to almost any other VGF contract.


----------



## Heathernoel

Zurezo said:


> Yeah, those points are banked too, so I will have 392 in my account in June! This will give me some freedom to book Jan 2021 and beyond.



Let me know if you want to rent out or lease some of those points  My June DLR trip got cancelled and I plan on an epic one next year!


----------



## holyrita

tawi said:


> tawi---$107-$11982-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19
> 
> YAY PASSED TODAY!! Thank goodness that wait is over, now to the next waiting part.  Hoping for a quick closer.


Yayayayay! I'm so happy for you! 

in a week or so I can call you neighbor!


----------



## Becky19

MinnieSueB said:


> CONGRATS!  We were sent the same day.  I should hear back soon.  May I ask who your broker was?  We are Fidelity.



Fingers crossed you hear soon! Broker was DVC Resale Market.


----------



## My3kids1989

Paul Stupin said:


> You're right. There's very little selling. Inventory on the resale sites is going down.



I emailed a broker and I said you only have 3 AKL listings? And they responded no we have a lot more than that, well they are all already pending or sold other than 3. It seems like they want it to look like they have a lot of options when there really aren’t a lot.


----------



## Paul Stupin

The time it takes for ROFR appears to be lengthening. I bought several contracts in early April, before everyone was furloughed, and for each one the process took about 10-12 days.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Paul Stupin said:


> The time it takes for ROFR appears to be lengthening. I bought several contracts in early April, before everyone was furloughed, and for each one the process took about 10-12 days.


This is not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Paul Stupin said:


> The time it takes for ROFR appears to be lengthening. I bought several contracts in early April, before everyone was furloughed, and for each one the process took about 10-12 days.


Hopefully mine will be passed on or before day 14 ; this is the way.


----------



## Snareah

Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19


----------



## holyrita

Paul Stupin said:


> The time it takes for ROFR appears to be lengthening. I bought several contracts in early April, before everyone was furloughed, and for each one the process took about 10-12 days.


Absolutely. Contracts sent 5 or 6 weeks ago had a 2 week turn around. Contracts sent to ROFR a week or two later than those have had a 3 week, 4 week, or even longer turn around. Hopefully this pattern doesn't continue for those who submitted less than 3 weeks ago up to present day 

I keep telling myself that getting a lower per point price through ROFR outweighs the longer turn around but.. who am I kidding?!


----------



## badeacon

Snareah said:


> Snareah---$124-$25475-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19


Are you being credited MF's for 2021 for the points already used by seller?


----------



## John Purcell

Cyberc1978 said:


> Booking those rooms requires you to book no later than 8am at 11 months out and there is a high probability that you won’t them anyway. Depending on the time of year you will have more or less of a chance.
> 
> better to calculate with a standard room as there are more of those.



Agree!!  But walkable with more points in my new contract, so at least I have that going for me I hope(?)!


----------



## JETSDAD

John Purcell said:


> Agree!!  But walkable with more points in my new contract, so at least I have that going for me I hope(?)!


More points doesn't help for walking. As long as you have enough points to book your desired room for 2 nights you can walk a reservation.  Points for 7 nights just minimizes the frequency of modifications needed.


----------



## John Purcell

Heathernoel said:


> I think there are so many factors on what people pay. Certainly people paid a lot less than me per point for their AKL contracts (mine is $117). But it is fully loaded and I got this year's MF paid for which makes my cost the equivalent of $109. But most importantly, I wanted a 120 - 130 point contract. Less, I would always be stretched for points, more and the contract was too expensive for what we are willing to spend. So I paid a small premium that is maybe the equivalent of $600. Others will pay a small premium for the right use year.
> 
> My point is, I look at this list and think "eek I over paid". Then I look again and think, "I am glad I snapped up the 120 point contract!"
> 
> Now Disney just needs to pass those contracts from the last week of April!



I just think you did great as long as you love the resort. A year ago Disney’s price floor would have prevented us both from being neighbors!!!!

If you’re long term owners and Disney loving, like us, never look back! I am sure it’ll be one of your life’s best decisions, even if you don’t realize it yet(!).

I am happy for you and your family, and hope we will have a cocktail together at Sanaa!! Or the Kilamanjaro Club, clink clink!!!!! (Sorry I just get so excited for new AKV members!).

PS. You ABSOLUTELY can hear a lion roar at 5-6AM from your room. I get so wound up on my trips that I know this!


----------



## MagicalAloha

John Purcell said:


> I just think you did great as long as you love the resort. A year ago Disney’s price floor would have prevented us both from being neighbors!!!!
> 
> If you’re long term owners and Disney loving, like us, never look back! I am sure it’ll be one of your life’s best decisions, even if you don’t realize it yet(!).
> 
> I am happy for you and your family, and hope we will have a cocktail together at Sanaa!! Or the Kilamanjaro Club, clink clink!!!!! (Sorry I just get so excited for new AKV members!).
> 
> PS. You ABSOLUTELY can hear a lion roar at 5-6AM from your room. I get so wound up on my trips that I know this!


Can you hear the lion roar from Kidani?


----------



## andeesings

John Purcell said:


> I just think you did great as long as you love the resort. A year ago Disney’s price floor would have prevented us both from being neighbors!!!!
> 
> If you’re long term owners and Disney loving, like us, never look back! I am sure it’ll be one of your life’s best decisions, even if you don’t realize it yet(!).
> 
> I am happy for you and your family, and hope we will have a cocktail together at Sanaa!! Or the Kilamanjaro Club, clink clink!!!!! (Sorry I just get so excited for new AKV members!).
> 
> PS. You ABSOLUTELY can hear a lion roar at 5-6AM from your room. I get so wound up on my trips that I know this!


I just got a 300 point AKV contract and I’m so exited to take my niece on her FIRST Disney vacation!!! Hoping to bank my 2021 points and really splash out in 2022 when she’s 4. Come to mama, 2 bedroom club level...


----------



## MagicalAloha

andeesings said:


> I just got a 300 point AKV contract and I’m so exited to take my niece on her FIRST Disney vacation!!! Hoping to bank my 2021 points and really splash out in 2022 when she’s 4. Come to mama, 2 bedroom club level...


Congratulations ; it’s so much fun bringing friends and family on their first Disney trip or showing them more of the Magic of Disney!


----------



## Snareah

badeacon said:


> Are you being credited MF's for 2021 for the points already used by seller?


Yes, seller is paying MF’s for 2020 and crediting me for 2021.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/20


----------



## rachaelg

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/20


From one chaplain to another (hospice), congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

rachaelg said:


> From one chaplain to another (hospice), congratulations and welcome home!


thanks!!!  we own at BWV and CCV but and really wanted GFV but we have started booking 1BR and those seem to be easier to get there so went with cheapest points to get more


----------



## badeacon

Snareah said:


> Yes, seller is paying MF’s for 2020 and crediting me for 2021.


So that makes your cost to close about $1350 less than the $25,475, doesn't it?


----------



## Snareah

badeacon said:


> So that makes your cost to close about $1350 less than the $25,475, doesn't it?


Yes, I guess it does! Sorry! This is my first eve DVC contract and I’m still learning all the proper formatting!


----------



## Arguetafamily

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
> 
> andeesings---$100-$30806-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, passed 5/5
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22
> 
> BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/29
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25
> 
> Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> tawi---$107-$11977-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22
> 
> heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4
> 
> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5
> 
> Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7
> 
> Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28
> 
> Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 130/22- sent 4/27
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/24
> 
> badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/28
> 
> squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/21
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29
> 
> Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5
> 
> MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12
> 
> Kenito---$125-$43000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14
> 
> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16
> 
> rachaelg---$147-$8030.34-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20,50/21- sent 5/16
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20
> 
> jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21
> 
> My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28
> 
> soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7
> 
> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> Dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24
> 
> Arguetafamily---$120-$31357-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/10
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25
> 
> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25
> 
> Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27
> 
> stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2
> 
> Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11
> 
> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4
> 
> Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6
> 
> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3
> 
> DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5
> 
> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8
> 
> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11
> 
> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22
> 
> Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21, 150/22- sent 4/25
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 5/6
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Nrich30

Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11


----------



## Zurezo

Heathernoel said:


> Let me know if you want to rent out or lease some of those points  My June DLR trip got cancelled and I plan on an epic one next year!



Haha.  It's funny because now I will keep looking for more VGC points to add on to get to my overall goal of 350 total points at the resort (Based on how many times a year I got to Disneyland).


----------



## MagicalAloha

Zurezo said:


> Haha.  It's funny because now I will keep looking for more VGC points to add on to get to my overall goal of 350 total points at the resort (Based on how many times a year I got to Disneyland).


I wonder how many people have 1000 not including corps.


----------



## Zurezo

MagicalAloha said:


> I wonder how many people have 1000 not including corps.



No clue. I own 3 contracts in Disney World (BWV and OKW) and have been looking to get in VGC for 2 + years now, but I think with what I got my last contract for and what I am seeing them on the market for, now might be the best time I can make it happen.


----------



## My3kids1989

Sending some pixie dust that we see some contracts come back from ROFR, it is hump day and there hasn’t been much action this week.


----------



## MagicalAloha

MagicalAloha said:


> I wonder how many people have 1000 not including corps.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Figment's Girl

MagicalAloha said:


> I wonder how many people have 1000 not including corps.


There is a thread somewhere on these boards with a list of people in the 1000 club.


----------



## DougEMG

Figment's Girl said:


> There is a thread somewhere on these boards with a list of people in the 1000 club.



Here


----------



## RachStu

MagicalAloha said:


> I wonder how many people have 1000 not including corps.



1207 here


----------



## ElizabethS22

RachStu said:


> 1207 here


Wow!  I would love to get to that point one day, We just added on 200 points, so total of 400.


----------



## andeesings

RachStu said:


> 1207 here



WHOA!! I'd love to know everywhere you own and what you do with them!! Just dreaming!


----------



## Hopfather28

Is there a chance that ROFR has been made a Tuesday and Thursday thing? Seems like we have had that pattern these last 2 weeks.


----------



## RachStu

andeesings said:


> WHOA!! I'd love to know everywhere you own and what you do with them!! Just dreaming!



Nothing particularly exciting. 702 bought direct at SSR in 2007 when the exchange rate was good and recently topped up (albeit not quite completed) on a 230pt contract at AKV and a 275pt contract at PVB. It’s the latter two I’ve been getting cold feet on. We went for them as they appeared to be a good deal back in early Feb and I knew I could rent the points out to cover the extra annual dues if necessary. However, I can’t say we need the points and the recent price fall combined with the poor exchange rate has made me twitchy.  We usually rent a three bedroom villa for two weeks every other year as we live in the UK so can’t realistically take short breaks.


----------



## Disney Teresa

Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20

So excited to be waiting for ROFR and hoping it goes fast!!


----------



## Heathernoel

John Purcell said:


> I am happy for you and your family, and hope we will have a cocktail together at Sanaa!! Or the Kilamanjaro Club, clink clink!!!!! (Sorry I just get so excited for new AKV members!).
> 
> PS. You ABSOLUTELY can hear a lion roar at 5-6AM from your room. I get so wound up on my trips that I know this!



Aww - this is so sweet! I am so excited, and excited to get to know AKV friends. 

My husband who I never thought would agree to DVC, would only do it for AKV. My daughter wants to be a zoo keeper/curator when she grows up. I think we will feel at home!

I used to live across the street from the National zoo and could hear the lions and Gibbons in the morning. I am very excited to get that experience again!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Have you been successful booking the Value Level rooms??
> I hear they're hard to get, even at 11 months, which is why I bought SSR again instead of AKL





Lorana said:


> No, but to be fair, right now is the first time I've tried to book value, but my trigger finger is either not fast enough at 8am, or they are currently being walked.



I can now no longer say this.  I managed to snag a value studio for April 2021, and I booked them at 10am this morning.  Admittedly, I was only able to get 2 nights instead of the 3 I wanted, so 1 night is waitlisted, but I got the 2 nights!


----------



## holyrita

Disney Teresa said:


> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20
> 
> So excited to be waiting for ROFR and hoping it goes fast!!



I can confirm that the waiting excitement wears off after a day or so  Congrats on your contract and  for a quick ROFR!


----------



## Lorana

My3kids1989 said:


> Just curious-Does anyone actually toast at the Kilamanjaro Club if they don’t walk it? I’m trying to set my expectations if I buy one.





Lorana said:


> I have not yet succeeded in booking Kilimanjaro Club but I have hopes I'll capture that elusive reservation some day.


I also can no longer say this.  In the "win some, lose some" category (and presuming we can go to Disney in December), I went to switch our December room from BRV to a CCV Cabin.  I had to call in because I was using transferred & OTU points.  I checked online before I called at 8:59am - 12/18-12/23 was available!  By the time I got through hold and to a CM, the night of 12/22 was gone.    I had them book the 3 nights 12/18-12/22 and figured I'll waitlist the last night and hope someone gives up a cabin that night.  On a whim, I checked what was available at the AKL for that last night, and lo and behold, the 1BR Concierge was available!  If we don't get our cabin for the last night, at least we'll be able to toast in the holidays at the Kilimanjaro Club!


----------



## holyrita

Lorana said:


> I can now no longer say this.  I managed to snag a value studio for April 2021, and I booked them at 10am this morning.  Admittedly, I was only able to get 2 nights instead of the 3 I wanted, so 1 night is waitlisted, but I got the 2 nights!





Lorana said:


> I also can no longer say this.  In the "win some, lose some" category (and presuming we can go to Disney in December), I went to switch our December room from BRV to a CCV Cabin.  I had to call in because I was using transferred & OTU points.  I checked online before I called at 8:59am - 12/18-12/23 was available!  By the time I got through hold and to a CM, the night of 12/22 was gone.    I had them book the 3 nights 12/18-12/22 and figured I'll waitlist the last night and hope someone gives up a cabin that night.  On a whim, I checked what was available at the AKL for that last night, and lo and behold, the 1BR Concierge was available!  If we don't get our cabin for the last night, at least we'll be able to toast in the holidays at the Kilimanjaro Club!


What great luck! Maybe buy a lottery ticket today too


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> What great luck! Maybe buy a lottery ticket today too


Ha!  If only I had THAT kind of luck!!
Also, my DH is saying "no" to buying a home in Golden Oak if I were to win the lottery...


----------



## holyrita

Lorana said:


> Ha!  If only I had THAT kind of luck!!
> Also, my DH is saying "no" to buying a home in Golden Oak if I were to win the lottery...


WHAT! That would be my #1 purchase


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> WHAT! That would be my #1 purchase


Right?!
Though what he IS saying is "let's just get enough points to snowbird in Disney for 3-4 months every year instead."  While he concedes all the amenities of Golden Oaks, he feels that the houses "don't feel like Disney" and aren't "onsite enough for me."  ;-)


----------



## vampiroth

Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Ha!  If only I had THAT kind of luck!!
> Also, my DH is saying "no" to buying a home in Golden Oak if I were to win the lottery...


Depending upon how big a lottery prize you win, you could buy Golden Oak, and a new Husband! 

EDITED _ after reading this:

_Right?!
Though what he IS saying is "let's just get enough points to snowbird in Disney for 3-4 months every year instead."  While he concedes all the amenities of Golden Oaks, he feels that the houses "don't feel like Disney" and aren't "onsite enough for me."  ;-)_

Maybe he's a keeper after all?  I like the Snow-Bird approach, as summers in Orlando, even if at Golden Oak, are pretty unbearable.
ET


----------



## holyrita

Hopfather28 said:


> Is there a chance that ROFR has been made a Tuesday and Thursday thing? Seems like we have had that pattern these last 2 weeks.


 lets see if there's some movement today!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Right?!
> Though what he IS saying is "let's just get enough points to snowbird in Disney for 3-4 months every year instead."  While he concedes all the amenities of Golden Oaks, he feels that the houses "don't feel like Disney" and aren't "onsite enough for me."  ;-)


With our last add-on, we have enough to spend 5-6 weeks every winter, in studios.  
I was considering adding on some more this year, but don't want to deplete my cash reserves under the current socioeconomic situation.  
Also, I haven't really seen a huge drop in resale prices to be taken advantage of.   
We got our SSR contract for just under $90/point, and that offer was accepted on 2/11/20, just before the bat feces hit the circular oscillator!  
We're all booked for Jan/Feb 2021, and we will probably revisit more add-on-itis after that trip.
ET


----------



## MagicalAloha

E2ME2 said:


> With our last add-on, we have enough to spend 5-6 weeks every winter, in studios.
> I was considering adding on some more this year, but don't want to deplete my cash reserves under the current socioeconomic situation.
> Also, I haven't really seen a huge drop in resale prices to be taken advantage of.
> We got our SSR contract for just under $90/point, and that offer was accepted on 2/11/20, just before the bat feces hit the circular oscillator!
> We're all booked for Jan/Feb 2021, and we will probably revisit more add-on-itis after that trip.
> ET


With all of your add ons did you purchase the same use year?


----------



## nicmc1986

nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Maybe he's a keeper after all? I like the Snow-Bird approach, as summers in Orlando, even if at Golden Oak, are pretty unbearable.


He's definitely a keeper, and I'll concede that spending 3-4 months at DVC resorts has appeal.  I just want the extra Golden Oak perks, and the advantage of "having all my stuff" with owning a home in Disney.


----------



## tputorti

tputorti said:


> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, Passed 5/5


Closed today.  Now time to wait for DVC to do their thing and the points to post to my account.

tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, Passed 5/5, closed 5/21


----------



## Deswank

tputorti said:


> Closed today.  Now time to wait for DVC to do their thing and the points to post to my account.
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, Passed 5/5, closed 5/21


What title company did you use? I’m so annoyed we passed 4/23 and I JUST got closing docs two days ago. Of course I had mine sent back within 24 hours but I will never again use Magic Vacation Title


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Deswank said:


> What title company did you use? I’m so annoyed we passed 4/23 and I JUST got closing docs two days ago. Of course I had mine sent back within 24 hours but I will never again use Magic Vacation Title



We used Magic Vacation Title back in February when we bought one resale contract and they were very quick. We received closing documents a day after we were notified of ROFR passing. We just closed on another contract (5/19) and I was expecting the same but have not heard from them yet. I was wondering if I should be patient or should email them to follow up, and based on what you said I should probably email and make sure things are moving along. Maybe they are also understaffed due to COVID? They were quite efficient previously.


----------



## DVC Flip

EatMoreVeg said:


> We used Magic Vacation Title back in February when we bought one resale contract and they were very quick. We received closing documents a day after we were notified of ROFR passing. We just closed on another contract (5/19) and I was expecting the same but have not heard from them yet. I was wondering if I should be patient or should email them to follow up, and based on what you said I should probably email and make sure things are moving along. Maybe they are also understaffed due to COVID? They were quite efficient previously.



I would give them a call. We passed ROFR on 5/1 and got closing docs last friday 5/15. I had to follow up with the our broker who gave me the runaround and then let it slip that someone had died at the title company. I'm unsure if this is true or if the broker was just telling me something hoping I'd follow up less. I'm still unsure if it's the title company or the sales team causing the back up since there have been numerous hiccups throughout the process for us.


----------



## jlshelt

jlshelt said:


> jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21/20



Update!

jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21, passed 5/19

Very excited for our first DVC contract and to make Boardwalk our home!


----------



## tputorti

Deswank said:


> What title company did you use? I’m so annoyed we passed 4/23 and I JUST got closing docs two days ago. Of course I had mine sent back within 24 hours but I will never again use Magic Vacation Title


I used Magic Vacation Title too.  They were great.  I had my closing docs 8 days after I passed ROFR.  It would have closed faster but it took me a couple days to get to the bank to get my check for the funds to get it back to them.  They closed 1 day after receiving the docs back from me.


----------



## jlshelt

Deswank said:


> What title company did you use? I’m so annoyed we passed 4/23 and I JUST got closing docs two days ago. Of course I had mine sent back within 24 hours but I will never again use Magic Vacation Title



FWIW, I heard from my agent today that Disney is currently taking 3-4 weeks to get the estoppel out. Maybe it is a Disney thing and not a title company thing?


----------



## Heathernoel

jlshelt said:


> Maybe it is a Disney thing and not a title company thing?



Maybe they are trying to keep as many points out of circulation as possible unti they hit "unpause".


----------



## jswoodard

jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/19, 189/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/4, passed 4/14 
Received DVC member number 5/12/20 and pointed loaded 5/19/20.

YAY!


----------



## My3kids1989

Crickets on the ROFRs again? Once mine passes I can let myself go shopping again, maybe the perfect contract will be available then


----------



## MinnieSueB

jswoodard said:


> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/19, 189/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 4/4, passed 4/14
> Received DVC member number 5/12/20 and pointed loaded 5/19/20.
> 
> YAY!


Congrats!  That was super fast!!!  I'm still waiting on ROFR - Day #28


----------



## ElizabethS22

elizabeths22---$148-$32,563-200-VGF-FEB, 222/20 (22 banked) 200/2021, sent 4/22, passed 5/20
We passed ROFR yesterday, I somehow bypassed the email.  We are very excited!


----------



## MagicalAloha

ElizabethS22 said:


> elizabeths22---$148-$32,563-200-VGF-FEB, 222/20 (22 banked) 200/2021, sent 4/22, passed 5/20
> We passed ROFR yesterday, I somehow bypassed the email.  We are very excited!


Congratulations


----------



## kevtlas

kevtlas---$85-$28375-300-SSR-Dec-300/19, 300/20, 300/21

This hasn't gone to ROFR yet as just accepted last night by seller, but I couldn't wait to post! I'll update once it's sent and update price as well. The current price has estimated dues and closing included, so I don't expect it to be much different.

Also, I asked the seller to bank the '19 points, so it should show up in the documents as 0/19 and 600/20.


----------



## becauseimnew

Did you all see the Riviera listing on Fidelity. How many Riviera contracts have been resold?


----------



## CastAStone

becauseimnew said:


> Did you all see the Riviera listing on Fidelity. How many Riviera contracts have been resold?


Maybe a dozen?

I see 2 contracts on Fidelity for $160 and $170, those prices are about what you can get it for direct with incentives, so they are out of their dang minds.


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/22


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22


----------



## Lorana

3 new small point (50,50,110) CCV Contracts with an August UY just popped up on DVCStore and I’m sitting here wishing I had held out for an Aug UY instead of Sep UY when I first joined DVC!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Another very positive Magic Vacation Title experience here.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

By the way, I just want to say that I closed on my contract 3 months ago, and this is still my favorite thread on DIS lol


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

It’s the most dangerous thread for our savings for sure


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> It’s the most dangerous thread for our savings for sure



My wife and I just refinanced our house, saving a significant amount every month. I told my wife that sounds like more DVC!


----------



## EM Lawrence

becauseimnew said:


> Did you all see the Riviera listing on Fidelity. How many Riviera contracts have been resold?


 I wonder if this means that DVC is back to directing people to Fidelity if they contact them about a resale again?


----------



## EM Lawrence

I came to an agreement yesterday on a Poly contract through Fidelity and it was a brand new listing.  I could probably have negotiated it down a few more dollars, but it was the exact size and UY I have been looking for and it was fully loaded, so I jumped.  I’ll post the details here as soon as the paperwork is finalized.  I requested Mason as the closing agency because I’ve heard so many good reports about them here, and the broker said she needed to contact them to get the closing price since they don’t have a price sheet for Mason.


----------



## Carrie932

TTA Rider Matt said:


> My wife and I just refinanced our house, saving a significant amount every month. I told my wife that sounds like more DVC!


We did the same!


----------



## JETSDAD

EM Lawrence said:


> I wonder if this means that DVC is back to directing people to Fidelity if they contact them about a resale again?


They're not new listings.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

kevtlas said:


> kevtlas---$85-$28375-300-SSR-Dec-300/19, 300/20, 300/21
> 
> This hasn't gone to ROFR yet as just accepted last night by seller, but I couldn't wait to post! I'll update once it's sent and update price as well. The current price has estimated dues and closing included, so I don't expect it to be much different.
> 
> Also, I asked the seller to bank the '19 points, so it should show up in the documents as 0/19 and 600/20.



This is basically where we want our SSR to be accepted at.   Although 100 less points and June or Feb UY.   Gives us confidence that sellers will accept at that level though as we have been continually knocked back by seller and broker when pitching lower to get to this point.


----------



## SomePixiedust

Jaguar Skills said:


> This is basically where we want our SSR to be accepted at.   Although 100 less points and June or Feb UY.   Gives us confidence that sellers will accept at that level though as we have been continually knocked back by seller and broker when pitching lower to get to this point.




I'm in the same ballpark as you, but different UY so at least we won't be competing. I'm in no rush so hopefully the good deals are yet to come.


----------



## pinkxray

Jaguar Skills said:


> This is basically where we want our SSR to be accepted at.   Although 100 less points and June or Feb UY.   Gives us confidence that sellers will accept at that level though as we have been continually knocked back by seller and broker when pitching lower to get to this point.





SomePixiedust said:


> I'm in the same ballpark as you, but different UY so at least we won't be competing. I'm in no rush so hopefully the good deals are yet to come.



Same.  I don’t mind going up a few dollars to get the use year I want plus I want a smaller contract but I am also looking at stripped contracts so I wouldn’t even see points until Oct. 2021.


----------



## SomePixiedust

pinkxray said:


> Same.  I don’t mind going up a few dollars to get the use year I want plus I want a smaller contract but I am also looking at stripped contracts so I wouldn’t even see points until Oct. 2021.



I'm ok with a stripped contract if the price is right


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> It’s the most dangerous thread for our savings for sure



and here my proof for this statement:

Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/22 

Seller pays 2019 and 2020 MF (this info didnt fit in the string creator)

Maybe a bit more points than we needed, but I couldnt resist! Plan for usage of banked points in February, so we shouldnt loose any.


----------



## #DVCnuts

poofyo101 said:


> congrats on the contract. I'm also looking for a VGC after two got taken in ROFR


This was for VGF not VGC correct?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Carrie932 said:


> We did the same!



Rates are incredible right now! I say let’s pump that extra money into a 50 point BWV resale contract. My wife says to put it in the kids’ 529’s. I guess it’s good I have her around, or else I’d be homeless aside from the 7-10 days a year I was in a DVC resort!


----------



## UtahDon

Nothing has past ROFR for a few days now... I think nothing since Tuesday... wondering if we will see any movement today or will have to wait until next Tues to see anything?


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Good point! When my contract was sent to ROFR today, the broker mentioned that Disney advised them that due to the current situation they are understaffed and processes like ROFR and account creations might take longer. 
from what we see in this thread in fact the „slow down“ is already in place since weeks and it seems that they are getting even more behind. 
I am not sure if the posted contracts here can represent the complete picture, but the tendency is clear.


----------



## njcoach24

Lorana said:


> 3 new small point (50,50,110) CCV Contracts with an August UY just popped up on DVCStore and I’m sitting here wishing I had held out for an Aug UY instead of Sep UY when I first joined DVC!



why August over September?


----------



## njcoach24

UtahDon said:


> Nothing has past ROFR for a few days now... I think nothing since Tuesday... wondering if we will see any movement today or will have to wait until next Tues to see anything?





Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Good point! When my contract was sent to ROFR today, the broker mentioned that Disney advised them that due to the current situation they are understaffed and processes like ROFR and account creations might take longer.
> from what we see in this thread in fact the „slow down“ is already in place since weeks and it seems that they are getting even more behind.
> I am not sure if the posted contracts here can represent the complete picture, but the tendency is clear.



I think also resale seems to have been wiped clean on a lot of listings across all the sites...I think they have a TON coming through their offices for ROFR.


----------



## Lorana

njcoach24 said:


> why August over September?


August is a more popular UY overall in DVC, and in my preferred resorts (AKL, BRV, CCV, Poly), while also fitting our travel patterns, so more chances of finding the perfect resale contract.


----------



## kevtlas

Jaguar Skills said:


> This is basically where we want our SSR to be accepted at.   Although 100 less points and June or Feb UY.   Gives us confidence that sellers will accept at that level though as we have been continually knocked back by seller and broker when pitching lower to get to this point.


I’ve been lurking and offering with no luck as well. Then I saw this. The sellers accepted pretty quickly with no counter, which makes me think I may have been able to negotiate a few more dollars per point lower, but with full 19, 20 and 21 points I wasn’t willing to lose it over a few dollars per point.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

njcoach24 said:


> I think also resale seems to have been wiped clean on a lot of listings across all the sites...I think they have a TON coming through their offices for ROFR.


Definitely! I don’t want to sit in that office right now doing their job. I think under the current circumstances it’s understandable that it takes a little longeR


----------



## EM Lawrence

EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21- sent 5/22


----------



## EM Lawrence

Its a shame those 2019 points (which must have been banked from 2018 because the 2019 points were banked into 2020) will expire before I am likely to be able to use them.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> 3 new small point (50,50,110) CCV Contracts with an August UY just popped up on DVCStore and I’m sitting here wishing I had held out for an Aug UY instead of Sep UY when I first joined DVC!



How much are they going for? I was wondering if I should go with CCV, it's definitely preferred, but since we like the bigger rooms I didn't know if it was strictly necessary.


----------



## Lorana

andeesings said:


> How much are they going for? I was wondering if I should go with CCV, it's definitely preferred, but since we like the bigger rooms I didn't know if it was strictly necessary.


The 50 points are $155, and the 110-point is $148.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Definitely! I don’t want to sit in that office right now doing their job. I think under the current circumstances it’s understandable that it takes a little longeR


I would ; pass, pass,pass, next... pass jk


----------



## kevtlas

Lorana said:


> August is a more popular UY overall in DVC, and in my preferred resorts (AKL, BRV, CCV, Poly), while also fitting our travel patterns, so more chances of finding the perfect resale contract.


Interesting, I would never have guessed August would be a popular use year. I was trying to stay with my February use year but there were so many deals that passed me by because of a different use year that I decided I’m okay with a different one for the right price. When I was thinking about which use years would work I came to the conclusion that June would be best. It starts at the beginning of summer (still have school aged kids), and banking window is until end of January, so Christmas/New Year would be good to go as well. With December I’ll still have Christmas but only to the end of July to bank, so my February points will have to cover the summer.


----------



## mmackeymouse

mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22


----------



## pinkxray

mmackeymouse said:


> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22



That’s such a great deal!


----------



## UtahDon

mmackeymouse said:


> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22


What a bargain! You stole that one!


----------



## mmackeymouse

pinkxray said:


> That’s such a great deal!





UtahDon said:


> What a bargain! You stole that one!



Thanks! 

Yeah, I really offered a lowball price, and I was stunned that it was accepted. 

Unfortunately, the 247 points for this year are in a holding account, so it's unclear how many, if any, I could rent out. But, even if I do rent them out, since it's a holding account, that doesn't give the renter much time or many options. 

But, I just came to a decision that.....even losing those points, I was still probably getting a decent enough deal. And, if I get any money from renting or using those points, then it's definitely a steal.


----------



## Heathernoel

kevtlas said:


> I came to the conclusion that June would be best.


 
I totally agree. My top 2 were June and April but those were so hard to get! I decided I know my summer plans by April so went ahead and  bid on a September when the right point amount presented itself.


----------



## kevtlas

Heathernoel said:


> I totally agree. My top 2 were June and April but those were so hard to get! I decided I know my summer plans by April so went ahead and  bid on a September when the right point amount presented itself.


I try to plan early as well. My thought process was if I was going to make an offer on a different use year, I was open to June thru December. January, March and April I wanted to stay away from since they would put me past the banking window for a Christmas trip, and I already have that “problem” with my all my current contracts that have a February use year, so then I could just look for February and keep a new contract the same as the rest.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

mmackeymouse said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I really offered a lowball price, and I was stunned that it was accepted.
> 
> Unfortunately, the 247 points for this year are in a holding account, so it's unclear how many, if any, I could rent out. But, even if I do rent them out, since it's a holding account, that doesn't give the renter much time or many options.
> 
> But, I just came to a decision that.....even losing those points, I was still probably getting a decent enough deal. And, if I get any money from renting or using those points, then it's definitely a steal.



I agree, definetly still a good deal, congrats! 

If you cannot rent out the points, maybe you can still use them for yourself?

I am faced the same "problem" with my banked points of the contract I posted today, but as I got them for free, we will plan an Aulani trip with them (was anyway on the bucket list, now we do it a few months earlier)

Quite interesting is the big difference in price per point of our contracts. In my case MFs for 400 points and the closing are payed for by the buyer. Price 95$/Point

In our case its 81,25$/point and you pay the MFs (for 160 points I guess) + closing.

So in direct comparison the price per point is nearly the same --> 14768 / 160 --> 92,3 vs 19000 / 200 --> 95 (before 81,25 vs 95).

I now that the common calculation excludes MFs and closing, but I think in our case its two quite extreme examples how different contracts / agreements between buyer and seller can look like.

Congrats again to this nice deal, "hopefully" new neighbor


----------



## njcoach24

EM Lawrence said:


> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21- sent 5/22





EM Lawrence said:


> Its a shame those 2019 points (which must have been banked from 2018 because the 2019 points were banked into 2020) will expire before I am likely to be able to use them.



I love this deal...I paid slightly less per point but you have 19 points banked into 20 and I guess you're right about 18 into 19. Where did you find this one, great deal IMO.


----------



## EM Lawrence

njcoach24 said:


> I love this deal...I paid slightly less per point but you have 19 points banked into 20 and I guess you're right about 18 into 19. Where did you find this one, great deal IMO.


It was through Fidelity.  I’ve been checking listings pretty consistently and I had not seen this one until yesterday.  It was listed at 150 pp, which I thought was way too high.  But we came to an agreement very quickly.  This is exactly the contract I was looking for. I would have been excited even without the banked 2019 points.  But those just make it better!


----------



## mressler12

mmackeymouse said:


> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22


Out of curiousity what was the listed asking price?


----------



## CastAStone

DisneyPB said:


> DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5





DisMomKY said:


> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8





mcgils said:


> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10





Disney Teresa said:


> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20
> 
> So excited to be waiting for ROFR and hoping it goes fast!!





vampiroth said:


> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20





nicmc1986 said:


> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21





mmackeymouse said:


> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22


Lotta really cheap SSR lately. $93 was the cheapest contract posted last quarter...


----------



## Lorana

kevtlas said:


> Interesting, I would never have guessed August would be a popular use year. I was trying to stay with my February use year but there were so many deals that passed me by because of a different use year that I decided I’m okay with a different one for the right price. When I was thinking about which use years would work I came to the conclusion that June would be best. It starts at the beginning of summer (still have school aged kids), and banking window is until end of January, so Christmas/New Year would be good to go as well. With December I’ll still have Christmas but only to the end of July to bank, so my February points will have to cover the summer.


Well, June is the third most popular UY overall. It’s December, February, June and then August. You can see distributions here:

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018


----------



## soniam

Troy821 said:


> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/22



That's a good price. I am waiting for an August UY at BWV for 150 points @ $115. Mine is stripped too, but we don't need points until 2021. Good luck!


----------



## Brianstl

mmackeymouse said:


> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22


----------



## njcoach24

EM Lawrence said:


> It was through Fidelity.  I’ve been checking listings pretty consistently and I had not seen this one until yesterday.  It was listed at 150 pp, which I thought was way too high.  But we came to an agreement very quickly.  This is exactly the contract I was looking for. I would have been excited even without the banked 2019 points.  But those just make it better!



awesome! Congrats! We’ll be neighbors if both of ours pass.


----------



## E2ME2

kevtlas said:


> Interesting, I would never have guessed August would be a popular use year. I was trying to stay with my February use year but there were so many deals that passed me by because of a different use year that I decided I’m okay with a different one for the right price. When I was thinking about which use years would work I came to the conclusion that June would be best. It starts at the beginning of summer (still have school aged kids), and banking window is until end of January, so Christmas/New Year would be good to go as well. With December I’ll still have Christmas but only to the end of July to bank, so my February points will have to cover the summer.


Yuup - our guide suggested June to us for that reason, and it works for us.
I think that once you get a pattern going, you could probably learn to manage any use year.  I just wouldn't want to deal with multiple use years across my 3 contracts.
ET


----------



## Kdp2

Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22

so excited! can’t wait to go back to disney again; more dvc points will have to do for now lol


----------



## mmackeymouse

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I agree, definetly still a good deal, congrats!
> 
> If you cannot rent out the points, maybe you can still use them for yourself?
> 
> I am faced the same "problem" with my banked points of the contract I posted today, but as I got them for free, we will plan an Aulani trip with them (was anyway on the bucket list, now we do it a few months earlier)
> 
> Quite interesting is the big difference in price per point of our contracts. In my case MFs for 400 points and the closing are payed for by the buyer. Price 95$/Point
> 
> In our case its 81,25$/point and you pay the MFs (for 160 points I guess) + closing.
> 
> So in direct comparison the price per point is nearly the same --> 14768 / 160 --> 92,3 vs 19000 / 200 --> 95 (before 81,25 vs 95).
> 
> I now that the common calculation excludes MFs and closing, but I think in our case its two quite extreme examples how different contracts / agreements between buyer and seller can look like.
> 
> Congrats again to this nice deal, "hopefully" new neighbor



Thanks...I think? Haha. Now, I am feeling like maybe I didn't get so great a deal after all.   

We currently have a cruise on the books that we are keeping our eyes on, but there is definitely a decent chance that we will get cancelled, and move to a WDW stay at that point. And, IF that happens, it will definitely be worth it to have those points, if you think of the out of pocket costs. 

My concern is that IF this deal goes through, and by the time I get the points...I am not sure what availability will actually be. Fall availability is already pretty sketchy. And they have to be used by 1/31/21, so not sure there will be many multi day stays to choose from. There might be one day here, one day there, putting together piecemeal. 

Congrats and good luck to you too!




Brianstl said:


> View attachment 496310




As a huge Harry Potter fan, there is no higher honor.


----------



## TheDuchess

my prev post seems to have been missed so here it is again .... 

TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23


----------



## Heathernoel

My 30 day mark is Tuesday. What happens if Disney gives no answer at 30 days?

I asked my broker and got a half answer, that Disney can exercise ROFR at any point, but they were sure we would hear before the 30 day mark (I understand right now all bets are off.) Does this mean my contract moves to closing and I continue to keep my fingers crossed? I don't have a good sense of the process. Thanks.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Heathernoel said:


> My 30 day mark is Tuesday. What happens if Disney gives no answer at 30 days?
> 
> I asked my broker and got a half answer, that Disney can exercise ROFR at any point, but they were sure we would hear before the 30 day mark (I understand right now all bets are off.) Does this mean my contract moves to closing and I continue to keep my fingers crossed? I don't have a good sense of the process. Thanks.


Disney has up until your closing date to make a decision. There is no 30 day deadline for Disney. The 30 day deadline applies to you. You have to submit it to them with at least 30 days before scheduled closing. If your closing is scheduled more than 30 days after you signed your contract and submit it to them, you effectively gave them that long to decide. They can take the whole time. Disney usually decides within 30 days, but there is absolutely no requirement that they have to. Unless of course you hold their feet to the fire and have a closing date at 30 days out. Brokers usually set it at 60 days out.


----------



## Heathernoel

hlhlaw07 said:


> Brokers usually set it at 60 days out.



Thank you for this. So I assume my broker will move forward with processing the documents and Disney will also do their end of the paperwork? I.e. Disney doesn't wait until they have made a decision to do their end of the paperwork?


----------



## holyrita

When do you normally receive your closing date? And is it from the broker? My contract was sent to Disney for ROFR and I don't see a closing date listed anywhere.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Heathernoel said:


> Thank you for this. So I assume my broker will move forward with processing the documents and Disney will also do their end of the paperwork? I.e. Disney doesn't wait until they have made a decision to do their end of the paperwork?


Technically there shouldn’t be any paperwork that is required from Disney if they fail to exercise their right within the given timeframe. If your closing date arrives (and you complied with giving them 30 days) and you haven’t heard anything from them, then they have effectively waived their right and you would be clear to close. That is at least how it works in theory under the law. I caveat that with the fact that a lot of brokers are not quick to do something they view as might be upsetting to Disney, so whether they would close the contract in the absence of something from Disney may be a YMMV situation. I know last year when there was a stretch of time when Disney was taking more than 30 days to decide a few people had brokers tell them the closing would be delayed until Disney gave the go ahead. That is not required by the contract, and anyone who finds themselves in that situation should definitely push back. The broker works for you and not Disney.


----------



## hlhlaw07

holyrita said:


> When do you normally receive your closing date? And is it from the broker? My contract was sent to Disney for ROFR and I don't see a closing date listed anywhere.


Every resale contract I have ever signed (approximately 10) has had the closing date in the contract. It probably won’t be listed as a specific date but instead state something like “this contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date.”  So whatever date the last person signed the contract before submitting to ROFR is the effective date of the contract. You would just count 60 days from that date to calculate when your contract is scheduled to close.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

mmackeymouse said:


> Thanks...I think? Haha. Now, I am feeling like maybe I didn't get so great a deal after all.
> 
> We currently have a cruise on the books that we are keeping our eyes on, but there is definitely a decent chance that we will get cancelled, and move to a WDW stay at that point. And, IF that happens, it will definitely be worth it to have those points, if you think of the out of pocket costs.
> 
> My concern is that IF this deal goes through, and by the time I get the points...I am not sure what availability will actually be. Fall availability is already pretty sketchy. And they have to be used by 1/31/21, so not sure there will be many multi day stays to choose from. There might be one day here, one day there, putting together piecemeal.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> As a huge Harry Potter fan, there is no higher honor.



No, dont get me wrong! Of course this is a great deal! It was just interesting for me to see how different contracts can look like.

Your trip alternative sounds like a plan, fingers crossed all works out well  We also had a cruise planned, which already got cancelled, so now those extra points come in handy for a nice alternative to a cruise.


----------



## holyrita

hlhlaw07 said:


> Every resale contract I have ever signed (approximately 10) has had the closing date in the contract. It probably won’t be listed as a specific date but instead state something like “this contract shall be closed within 60 days of the effective date.”  So whatever date the last person signed the contract before submitting to ROFR is the effective date of the contract. You would just count 60 days from that date to calculate when your contract is scheduled to close.


I do see exactly that, thank you!!


----------



## Heathernoel

hlhlaw07 said:


> Technically there shouldn’t be any paperwork that is required from Disney if they fail to exercise their right within the given timeframe. If your closing date arrives (and you complied with giving them 30 days) and you haven’t heard anything from them, then they have effectively waived their right and you would be clear to close. That is at least how it works in theory under the law. I caveat that with the fact that a lot of brokers are not quick to do something they view as might be upsetting to Disney, so whether they would close the contract in the absence of something from Disney may be a YMMV situation. I know last year when there was a stretch of time when Disney was taking more than 30 days to decide a few people had brokers tell them the closing would be delayed until Disney gave the go ahead. That is not required by the contract, and anyone who finds themselves in that situation should definitely push back. The broker works for you and not Disney.



Thank you so much. One last question: my contracts says, "This contract shall be closed on or before 6/22/2020 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company". That was what had me wondering about Disney holding things up. How do you known Disney has sent that?

Thank you for helping me understand. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Sandisw

Heathernoel said:


> Thank you so much. One last question: my contracts says, "This contract shall be closed on or before 6/22/2020 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company". That was what had me wondering about Disney holding things up. How do you known Disney has sent that?
> 
> Thank you for helping me understand. I really do appreciate it!



Typically, estoppel isn’t sent until they have waived ROFR...and many brokers won’t begin to process right at the 30 day mark so Disney can delay things to a certain extent,

The title company will send you closing documents once they get that from Disney...that is how you will know.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Heathernoel said:


> Thank you so much. One last question: my contracts says, "This contract shall be closed on or before 6/22/2020 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company". That was what had me wondering about Disney holding things up. How do you known Disney has sent that?
> 
> Thank you for helping me understand. I really do appreciate it!





Sandisw said:


> Typically, estoppel isn’t sent until they have waived ROFR...and many brokers won’t begin to process right at the 30 day mark so Disney can delay things to a certain extent,
> 
> The title company will send you closing documents once they get that from Disney...that is how you will know.



Sandi is right, but just want to clarify that the 45 day extension to receive estoppel should not change your closing date for purposes of ROFR. Generally a party can’t act in bad faith and be rewarded for it under a contract. Disney would still be considered to have waived their right under ROFR if they don’t act before the close date in the contract. They can’t really sit on their hands and then point to the provision that provides an administrative delay for closing when they chose not to act and are the reason for the delay.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'm not sure how I missed so many people (who even used the tool and everything!) so I apologize for that. You are all on there now! 

Some awesome deals this week- congrats to all who scored


----------



## MagicalAloha

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed so many people (who even used the tool and everything!) so I apologize for that. You are all on there now!
> 
> Some awesome deals this week- congrats to all who scored


Wawa Wewa


----------



## Lorana

Is it just me, or does it seem like ROFRs are trickling?  Has anyone passed ROFR recently?


----------



## MagicalAloha

Lorana said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like ROFRs are trickling?  Has anyone passed ROFR recently?


Compared to a few weeks ago; def trickling. It’s been two weeks since mine was turned in but at this point no rush lol...


----------



## Golfman 77

Lorana said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like ROFRs are trickling?  Has anyone passed ROFR recently?



I've been waiting since 4/24.  We are hoping to see it today.  We are worried because we have some good offers in.  I think that these may be the front end of some really good deals.  I think this could be the begging of a longer wait for ROFR all around.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Golfman 77 said:


> I've been waiting since 4/24.  We are hoping to see it today.  We are worried because we have some good offers in.  I think that these may be the front end of some really good deals.  I think this could be the begging of a longer wait for ROFR all around.


  I'm in the same boat with you.  We were sent on 4/24 too.  I've reached out to my agent.  Waiting to hear back


----------



## FatherOfMore

FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 5/25

First post, first contract...so excited to be a part of the DVC family! (Hopefully)


----------



## BrianR

BrianR---$153-$22575-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 5/15

The tool chirped like mad about the cost out of the door, but there's future MF credit in the total cost that made the total lower than expected.


----------



## holyrita

Looking at the contracts that have passed on the first page of this thread, most recent passes were submitted 4/20, 4/21, and 4/22. There was one that was sent 4/24 and passed 5/19, how lucky they were. 

Fingers crossed those who sent on 4/24 hear today or soon! Entering the 4th week of waiting myself, but based on what I'm seeing here, I doubt I'll hear this week either  possible not even next week


----------



## andeesings

andeesings---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12 (I altered this a little-- I only paid $30k because the sellers paid closing).

CLOSED TODAY!!! 5/26. Transfer coming. Exciting!!


----------



## Noles235

andeesings said:


> andeesings---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12 (I altered this a little-- I only paid $30k because the sellers paid closing).
> 
> CLOSED TODAY!!! 5/26. Transfer coming. Exciting!!


Congrats.


----------



## Rm4OneMore

andeesings said:


> andeesings---$100-$30000-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12 (I altered this a little-- I only paid $30k because the sellers paid closing).
> 
> CLOSED TODAY!!! 5/26. Transfer coming. Exciting!!


That's great.  How long did it take to get the estoppel?  Would you mind mentioning which title company you used?  We passed rofr on 5/13 and we're still waiting on the estoppel.


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

FatherOfMore said:


> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 5/25
> 
> First post, first contract...so excited to be a part of the DVC family! (Hopefully)


What a great deal!


----------



## Figment's Girl

So I have a question, I am new to resale. When we made our initial offer, the contract was stripped of 2019 and 2020 points however from the time they listed the contract to when we made our offer, the seller had canceled their trip due to Covid so the broker reached out to Disney to confirm what was on the contract before we moved forward. My question is, could the report that the broker received from Disney be estoppel? 

Thank you!


----------



## Sandisw

Figment's Girl said:


> So I have a question, I am new to resale. When we made our initial offer, the contract was stripped of 2019 and 2020 points however from the time they listed the contract to when we made our offer, the seller had canceled their trip due to Covid so the broker reached out to Disney to confirm what was on the contract before we moved forward. My question is, could the report that the broker received from Disney be estoppel?
> 
> Thank you!



Have you gone to ROFR yet? if not, it should be just a Points Activity statement.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Sandisw said:


> Have you gone to ROFR yet? if not, it should be just a Points Activity statement.


We are going through it now. I just wasn't sure if maybe they got estoppel early. Thank you.


----------



## poofyo101

Figment's Girl said:


> So I have a question, I am new to resale. When we made our initial offer, the contract was stripped of 2019 and 2020 points however from the time they listed the contract to when we made our offer, the seller had canceled their trip due to Covid so the broker reached out to Disney to confirm what was on the contract before we moved forward. My question is, could the report that the broker received from Disney be estoppel?
> 
> Thank you!


I think disney is not providing point summaries anymore and have asked people selling to show them their brokers the points on their account now.


----------



## Jvalen93

jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26

This would be our first contract. We are so exited but nervous for ROFR.


----------



## becauseimnew

Jvalen93 said:


> jvalen93- $96-$11,296-105-SSR-Sep- 0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 05/26
> 
> This would be our first contract. We are so exited but nervous for ROFR.


That's a great price, congratulations.


----------



## Troy821

soniam said:


> That's a good price. I am waiting for an August UY at BWV for 150 points @ $115. Mine is stripped too, but we don't need points until 2021. Good luck!


Thank you. Good luck to you as well. We didn’t need the points until next year either.


----------



## lcur77

lcur77--$107-$17120-160-AKL-Apr-0/19, 230/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27

Def a few more points than we will need but had to jump on the April UY to match our other contracts. Will just sell/rent to extra to help pay for dues.


----------



## andeesings

Rm4OneMore said:


> That's great.  How long did it take to get the estoppel?  Would you mind mentioning which title company you used?  We passed rofr on 5/13 and we're still waiting on the estoppel.



Is the estoppel the contract from the title company? That took 5 business days. We used Mason Title, that's the company the DVC Store works with. Once they got us the paperwork, it FLEW, I signed it Thursday, mailed a check Friday, and Tuesday (after a holiday weekend!!!) it was all done and dusted!


----------



## ScubaCat

Jvalen93 said:


> jvalen93- $96-$11,296-105-SSR-Sep- 0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 05/26





lcur77 said:


> lcur77---$107-$17,120-160-AKL-Apr-0/19, 230/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27


Could you please reformat with the link in post #1? (Y'all got really CLOSE... but not quite! )


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Reposting this one as I think it has been missed:

eatmoreveg---$130-$7376-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 4/8, passed 4/16

And addonitis:
eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27


----------



## #DVCnuts

MinnieSueB said:


> I'm in the same boat with you.  We were sent on 4/24 too.  I've reached out to my agent.  Waiting to hear back


Fingers crossed for you guys!


----------



## #DVCnuts

FatherOfMore said:


> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 5/25
> 
> First post, first contract...so excited to be a part of the DVC family! (Hopefully)


Good luck! Great deal! Since 20 points were used did the seller pay mf?


----------



## FatherOfMore

#DVCnuts said:


> Good luck! Great deal! Since 20 points were used did the seller pay mf?



Thank you! 

Yes, seller paid '20 MF.


----------



## wrdoc

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21


----------



## CastAStone

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21


Wow.


----------



## WanderlustinFP

I put in a few offers since two weeks ago, and I’m just not getting any luck!


----------



## lcur77

WanderlustinFP said:


> I put in a few offers since two weeks ago, and I’m just not getting any luck!


Be patient. We went through the same thing on contracts that we "reached for" based on different UY or price. Just keep searching and it will work out!


----------



## kevtlas

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21


Very nice!


----------



## UtahDon

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21


----------



## BrianR

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21


That's awesome.  Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Lorana said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like ROFRs are trickling?  Has anyone passed ROFR recently?


Negative Ghost Rider m; still waiting...


----------



## andeesings

CastAStone said:


> Wow.


Wow is right!!!!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21



Forgive me, but I just have to ask....what was the listing price/price per point?  

That is one amazing deal!


----------



## EM Lawrence

WanderlustinFP said:


> I put in a few offers since two weeks ago, and I’m just not getting any luck!


I probably put in 20 offers before I landed on a contract where the seller and I could agree on price.  I have no idea if that is normal or not.  But I agree, be patient! “These are not the contracts you are looking for.” *waves hand like a Jedi*


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Some sellers are completely unrealistic with the price they want, especially with a contract that’s stripped till 2022!


----------



## MinnieSueB

MagicalAloha said:


> Negative Ghost Rider m; still waiting...


Day #34 on ROFR - Ugh!!!


----------



## MagicalAloha

MinnieSueB said:


> Day #34 on ROFR - Ugh!!!


Oh no... well I’m 14 days in; I might as well set it and forget it lol


----------



## MinnieSueB

MagicalAloha said:


> Oh no... well I’m 14 days in; I might as well set it and forget it lol


You may be fortunate in that they may get the whole stack out of the way all at once!  lol


----------



## Sandisw

WanderlustinFP said:


> Some sellers are completely unrealistic with the price they want, especially with a contract that’s stripped till 2022!



Possibly, but some are either not be in a position to take less..financed contracts..or don’t care how long it sits.

Keep trying..you’ll eventually find one who thinks your offer works!


----------



## BrianR

MinnieSueB said:


> You may be fortunate in that they may get the whole stack out of the way all at once!  lol


The lone ROFR guy finally gets to his office after quarantine, sees a pile of papers, and just robo-waives the whole thing to get a clean desk again.  One can dream!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Sandisw said:


> Possibly, but some are either not be in a position to take less..financed contracts..or don’t care how long it sits.
> 
> Keep trying..you’ll eventually find one who thinks your offer works!





EM Lawrence said:


> I probably put in 20 offers before I landed on a contract where the seller and I could agree on price.  I have no idea if that is normal or not.  But I agree, be patient! “These are not the contracts you are looking for.” *waves hand like a Jedi*


Wow 20


BrianR said:


> The lone ROFR guy finally gets to his office after quarantine, sees a pile of papers, and just robo-waives the whole thing to get a clean desk again.  One can dream!


I would pull a Oprah if I were  ROFR guy,”You get a pass! You get a pass! EVERYBODY GET’S PASSED!!!”


----------



## wrdoc

[


----------



## wrdoc

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Forgive me, but I just have to ask....what was the listing price/price per point?
> 
> That is one amazing deal!


Thanks!  It was listed at $117 per point, we offered $100, they countered with $102. Fingers crossed. We lost a good one a few months ago to ROFR.


----------



## EM Lawrence

BrianR said:


> The lone ROFR guy finally gets to his office after quarantine, sees a pile of papers, and just robo-waives the whole thing to get a clean desk again.  One can dream!


That guy needs to report to work STAT!


----------



## bmscott

bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27

So excited - our first contract! We got cold feet and backed out of a PVB contract a few weeks ago and I’m feeling much better about this one.


----------



## Cruz85

MinnieSueB said:


> Day #34 on ROFR - Ugh!!!



We’re about 40 days in on a BLT contract and I’m trying to not be frustrated that we’ve seen contracts for other resorts go through ROFR that were sent later than ours. Does anyone know why contracts at some resorts might go through quicker than others or is it just coincidence?


----------



## MagicalAloha

Cruz85 said:


> We’re about 40 days in on a BLT contract and I’m trying to not be frustrated that we’ve seen contracts for other resorts go through ROFR that were sent later than ours. Does anyone know why contracts at some resorts might go through quicker than others or is it just coincidence?


Woa; sorry to hear... I’m 2 weeks and thought maybe I’d get passed in a few days based on others that have passed within that time frame. Also waiting on BLT... Hope yours is approved soon...


----------



## eMoneyBug

wrdoc said:


> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21



makes me wanna buy a Boardwalk contract!


----------



## kevtlas

kevtlas said:


> kevtlas---$85-$28375-300-SSR-Dec-300/19, 300/20, 300/21
> 
> This hasn't gone to ROFR yet as just accepted last night by seller, but I couldn't wait to post! I'll update once it's sent and update price as well. The current price has estimated dues and closing included, so I don't expect it to be much different.
> 
> Also, I asked the seller to bank the '19 points, so it should show up in the documents as 0/19 and 600/20.


kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27

All signed and sent. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## kevtlas

eMoneyBug said:


> makes me wanna buy a Boardwalk contract!


Agreed!


----------



## Lorana

bmscott said:


> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27
> 
> So excited - our first contract! We got cold feet and backed out of a PVB contract a few weeks ago and I’m feeling much better about this one.


I think you made the right choice.  BRV is often overlooked, and is our favorite.  We own at both BRV and AKL.    Welcome home!


----------



## Heathernoel

MinnieSueB said:


> Day #34 on ROFR - Ugh!!!


Day #32 over here.  I talked to my broker Tuesday but have not heard anything back after they were going to reach out to Disney.


----------



## bmscott

Lorana said:


> I think you made the right choice.  BRV is often overlooked, and is our favorite.  We own at both BRV and AKL.    Welcome home!



Thank you!  We were also looking at AKL - I hope to get another contract there in a couple years!


----------



## holyrita

Day 28 for me. I hate to say it but I think we'll all be waiting a minimum of 5 weeks. Would be very happy to be proven wrong though


----------



## MagicalAloha

holyrita said:


> Day 28 for me. I hate to say it but I think we'll all be waiting a minimum of 5 weeks. Would be very happy to be proven wrong though


I wonder what’s the longest period of time someone has waited... hmmmm let’s break the record lol


----------



## badeacon

Just adding to the misery
Day 30 today


----------



## Figment's Girl

I wonder when the DVC people go back to the office.


----------



## Brianstl

I could actually see Disney just not taking any action as long as they are not going to exercise ROFR on anything.  They just will take no action until closing day and then let the contract close.  It would be a way for them to attempt to make the resale product less attractive as resale prices drop.


----------



## Tiffany H

badeacon said:


> Just adding to the misery
> Day 30 today


Day 29 for me. I feel like I'm cursed. We tried to buy in last year when turn around time was nearly 2 months. Ours was taken in ROFR after 59 days. When I put my offer in it was taking them 2 weeks.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Tiffany H said:


> Day 29 for me. I feel like I'm cursed. We tried to buy in last year when turn around time was nearly 2 months. Ours was taken in ROFR after 59 days. When I put my offer in it was taking them 2 weeks.


Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## macman123

Day 31 for me..........


----------



## Paul Stupin

EM Lawrence said:


> I probably put in 20 offers before I landed on a contract where the seller and I could agree on price.  I have no idea if that is normal or not.  But I agree, be patient! “These are not the contracts you are looking for.” *waves hand like a Jedi*


My impression is that if the seller perceives it to be a fair offer, they’ll usually negotiate and respond quickly. If you come in with some ridiculous low ball purchase price , they‘ll usually just pass.


----------



## heynowirv

CastAStone said:


> Wow.


That was my same reaction


----------



## My3kids1989

I’m at a month today, but it’s okay. I am still waiting for ROFR to come back to buy my second contract. And I feel like I way overpaid but I will have 300 points to use when it comes through and I am not at all nervous about my contract getting taken, that’s got to be worth something right?! Haha


----------



## macman123

My BLT contract for 200 points submitted on 27th April has just been passed TODAY


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

macman123 said:


> My BLT contract for 200 points submitted on 27th April has just been passed TODAY


You give us hope again Thanks!


----------



## My3kids1989

Alert alert! Passed, I could cry. Okay I’m pregnant and I did cry. Hahaha 

My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/28


----------



## MinnieSueB

Me tooooooo!  Finally!  35 Days Later!!!

MinnieSueB---$90-$19627-200-SSR-Dec-16/19, 200/20, 200/21-sent 4/24, passed 5/28


----------



## Heathernoel

And me too! Today seems to be a good day!

heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27, passed 5/28


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> Me tooooooo!  Finally!  35 Days Later!!!
> 
> MinnieSueB---$90-$19627-200-SSR-Dec-16/19, 200/20, 200/21-sent 4/24, passed 5/28


That's a good deal !


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Passed!  Yayy!!  31 days

Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/28


----------



## holyrita

Definitely think this is the most ROFRs we've seen come back at once!!


----------



## speedyfishy

Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25, Passed 5/28


----------



## Hopfather28

S  L  O  W
C  L  A  P

Go ROFR Passings! Woot. Woot.


----------



## Golfman 77

Just passed rofr!  Bwv @ 96 and poly at 121!  Looking forward to our welcome home visit!


----------



## andeesings

Golfman 77 said:


> Just passed rofr!  Bwv @ 96 and poly at 121!  Looking forward to our welcome home visit!



Those were those big contracts, right?? Congrats!!!


----------



## MagicalAloha

macman123 said:


> My BLT contract for 200 points submitted on 27th April has just been passed TODAY


Congratulations


----------



## MagicalAloha

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> You give us hope again Thanks!


Yoda,”No, this is another”


----------



## E2ME2

Golfman 77 said:


> Just passed rofr!  Bwv @ 96 and poly at 121!  Looking forward to our welcome home visit!


BWV for $96? -  
How many points ??


----------



## SomePixiedust

E2ME2 said:


> BWV for $96? -
> How many points ??


According to the "waiting" thread on page 1 it was 700 points. Before I checked the waiting thread it gave me false hope for the below $100 pp for 150ish points dream I have


----------



## Golfman 77

E2ME2 said:


> BWV for $96? -
> How many points ??


Boardwalk was 700 and Poly was 275


----------



## dbtex83

What I'm imagining the ROFR office looks like right now with all these new contracts passing.


----------



## Figment's Girl

dbtex83 said:


> What I'm imagining the ROFR office looks like right now with all these new contracts passing.


I hope so!


----------



## badeacon

I just had broker tell me they have had 4 contracts taken by ROFR in last month.
I had made an offer which was only 10% below asking price and owner would not even counter and broker mentioned in email about no counter, that would not pass ROFR. I had emailed back and said would take chances with ROFR because did not feel Disney would be buying back much in near future and they responded back about the 4 taken in the month.
I know we are a small portion of buyers, but i find it hard to believe no one on here has had one taken in May and April and in fact have had very little ROFR responses from Disney until yesterday.


----------



## Golfman 77

badeacon said:


> I just had broker tell me they have had 4 contracts taken by ROFR in last month.
> I had made an offer which was only 10% below asking price and owner would not even counter and broker mentioned in email about no counter, that would not pass ROFR. I had emailed back and said would take chances with ROFR because did not feel Disney would be buying back much in near future and they responded back about the 4 taken in the month.
> I know we are a small portion of buyers, but i find it hard to believe no one on here has had one taken in May and April and in fact have had very little ROFR responses from Disney until yesterday.


In my research I have not seen any contracts taken by ROFR in the last 8 weeks.  I could be wrong but it sounds like a broker trying to play some games to get a higher offer.  Good luck!


----------



## Brianstl

badeacon said:


> I just had broker tell me they have had 4 contracts taken by ROFR in last month.
> I had made an offer which was only 10% below asking price and owner would not even counter and broker mentioned in email about no counter, that would not pass ROFR. I had emailed back and said would take chances with ROFR because did not feel Disney would be buying back much in near future and they responded back about the 4 taken in the month.
> I know we are a small portion of buyers, but i find it hard to believe no one on here has had one taken in May and April and in fact have had very little ROFR responses from Disney until yesterday.


I don't buy it.


----------



## Paul Stupin

My instinct is that there's also been a lull in ROFR buybacks, but with the parks reopening and everything in the process of ramping up, my guess is that they'll resume momentarily.


----------



## Brianstl

Paul Stupin said:


> My instinct is that there's also been a lull in ROFR buybacks, but with the parks reopening and everything in the process of ramping up, my guess is that they'll resume momentarily.


They aren't going to have people to sell bought back contracts to.  Disney sells direct DVC by hitting the pixie dusted park and cruise line crowds hard.  Well the cruise line is shutdown and the park crowds are going to be tiny.  Plus, there just is going to be much pixie dust at the parks.  The few people they can get interested in purchasing will basically be strong armed into buying only at Riviera.  There just isn't going to be much demand for them to start back ROFR.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

i was told I wouldn’t find loaded SSR under $105, i got it at $95 from fidelity.


----------



## badeacon

I thought that was just a way to get higher prices but wanted to share it on here to see if anyone had similar experiences. Apparently you do.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Brianstl said:


> They aren't going to have people to sell bought back contracts to.  Disney sells direct DVC by hitting the pixie dusted park and cruise line crowds hard.  Well the cruise line is shutdown and the park crowds are going to be tiny.  Plus, there just is going to be much pixie dust at the parks.  The few people they can get interested in purchasing will basically be strong armed into buying only at Riviera.  There just isn't going to be much demand for them to start back ROFR.


All good points! One other thing, though. A lot of the resale sites have diminishing inventory, so there seem to be plenty of people out there still interested in buying. And if there is less resale available, more people will look to buying direct for the exact points and UY they want.


----------



## lovethesun12

WanderlustinFP said:


> I also got that reply a couple of times from her.


Let me introduce you to "spin".

Statement: "I have had 4 contracts taken by ROFR"
Truth: Disney has not taken 4 contracts 
Spin: It's true, 4 contracts were taken by ROFR (for me ROFR means trying to Rip Off For eveR)

I kid though. I really don't know her. Perhaps it's a canned response


----------



## lovethesun12

Paul Stupin said:


> All good points! One other thing, though. A lot of the resale sites have diminishing inventory, so there seem to be plenty of people out there still interested in buying. And if there is less resale available, more people will look to buying direct for the exact points and UY they want.


I've been looking more closely at direct for sure! Sort of waiting to see if disney offers anything. Thing is I would have to be in Florida to do that, and can't even get there, lol.


----------



## becauseimnew

ArmyChaplain Matt said:


> i was told I wouldn’t find loaded SSR under $105, i got it at $95 from fidelity.


yeah, there is a fully loaded SSR for $100 on Fidelity, it also has 15 points on hold. I can't believe some sites have stripped SSR contracts listed at $125.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

WanderlustinFP said:


> I also got that reply a couple of times from her.



Me too!!


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

I’ve just had a 250 point contract accepted at SSR with 278 points 2020 and 250points for 2021 agreed $94pp currently at ROFR


----------



## MagicalAloha

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> I’ve just had a 250 point contract accepted at SSR with 278 points 2020 and 250points for 2021 agreed $94pp currently at ROFR


----------



## Lorana

Okay, who here grabbed that 100-point BWV Sep UY at $110/point on Fidelity before I did??  ;-)


----------



## badeacon

Looks like no ROFR news today so far. I was hoping to hear today ,#31


----------



## Albee

What company does this lady work for?


----------



## Sandisw

lovethesun12 said:


> Let me introduce you to "spin".
> 
> Statement: "I have had 4 contracts taken by ROFR"
> Truth: Disney has not taken 4 contracts
> Spin: It's true, 4 contracts were taken by ROFR (for me ROFR means trying to Rip Off For eveR)
> 
> I kid though. I really don't know her. Perhaps it's a canned response



I am in the process of buying my BLT contract with her and was fortunate not to have this,  My offer started out $30 below asking and she emailed me back saying it has been sent and she would be in touch soon,

That night, I realized I read the details wrong and it had a lot more points than I thought it did and so when the counter came in at $160 .asking $165...I came up to $150 as long as 2019 were banked because it really was the perfect contract,  So far, rest has been smooth!


----------



## Albee

Hmmmm ours went on the 27th of April and we did not hear yet... I can't imagine they would buy it back.  $91 for 130pts., Not that great of a deal, also stripped.


----------



## glamdring269

Lorana said:


> Okay, who here grabbed that 100-point BWV Sep UY at $110/point on Fidelity before I did??  ;-)



Gotta admit I put in a lowball offer on that one myself. Actually I think the one I offered was listed at $119/pt.


----------



## ScubaCat

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> I’ve just had a 250 point contract accepted at SSR with 278 points 2020 and 250points for 2021 agreed $94pp currently at ROFR


Nice! Could you post the string for the list? Link in post#1.


----------



## Sandisw

Lets try to keep this thread more on topic which is about ROFR and the process.

I prefer not to delete posts and issue infractions that seem to be counter productive or argumentative. 

Thanks all!


----------



## heynowirv

Brianstl said:


> They aren't going to have people to sell bought back contracts to.  Disney sells direct DVC by hitting the pixie dusted park and cruise line crowds hard.  Well the cruise line is shutdown and the park crowds are going to be tiny.  Plus, there just is going to be much pixie dust at the parks.  The few people they can get interested in purchasing will basically be strong armed into buying only at Riviera.  There just isn't going to be much demand for them to start back ROFR.


I agree, it's not going to be an issue IMHO until things really get back to the new normal....Whatever that becomes.


----------



## heynowirv

glamdring269 said:


> Gotta admit I put in a lowball offer on that one myself. Actually I think the one I offered was listed at $119/pt.


WOW ,All my contracts are Aug UY I'd still consider it.


----------



## pangyal

speedyfishy said:


> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/25, Passed 5/28



Did the seller pay all of the '20 MFs as well? If not, could you please include them in the total ?


----------



## pangyal

We are all up to date!


----------



## speedyfishy

pangyal said:


> Did the seller pay all of the '20 MFs as well? If not, could you please include them in the total ?



yes the seller paid 20 MFs. The points were used.


----------



## Cruz85

Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17

I’m not sure how this would get updated but we’re heading into closing without having ever heard anything about ROFR. (First time buyers so we still get a little lost with the whole process.) We submitted the signed closing paperwork and wired the money; seller is going to sign early next week and the deed will be recorded. Then off to Disney and I guess 3-4 weeks after that we should get our points? 

I can see why people like buying direct, though the cost savings is worth the extra time! And of course right now we’re dealing with the DVC offices being closed, but in general just being able to pick up the phone, pay the money, and get points almost immediately would be nice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cruz85 said:


> Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17
> 
> I’m not sure how this would get updated but we’re heading into closing without having ever heard anything about ROFR. (First time buyers so we still get a little lost with the whole process.) We submitted the signed closing paperwork and wired the money; seller is going to sign early next week and the deed will be recorded. Then off to Disney and I guess 3-4 weeks after that we should get our points?
> 
> I can see why people like buying direct, though the cost savings is worth the extra time! And of course right now we’re dealing with the DVC offices being closed, but in general just being able to pick up the phone, pay the money, and get points almost immediately would be nice!



You'll probably be thru the process and have your points all while direct sales have been closed.


----------



## pangyal

speedyfishy said:


> yes the seller paid 20 MFs. The points were used.


Sorry to bug you, but there are 96 out of 100 points still available for 2020. I just want to make sure I’m adding it to the list correctly . The seller paid all of the MFs for the full year of points for 2020? Thanks!


----------



## hlhlaw07

pangyal said:


> Sorry to bug you, but there are 96 out of 100 points still available for 2020. I just want to make sure I’m adding it to the list correctly . The seller paid all of the MFs for the full year of points for 2020? Thanks!


Not @speedyfishy but those 96 points are likely 2021 points borrowed into 2020 since there are only 4 left of the 100 in 2021. Probably why she is not paying 2020 MFs.


----------



## pangyal

hlhlaw07 said:


> Not @speedyfishy but those 96 points are likely 2021 points borrowed into 2020 since there are only 4 left of the 100 in 2021. Probably why she is not paying 2020 MFs.


I thought the same, just wanting to be certain . Thanks for your input, though, as I do agree!


----------



## speedyfishy

hlhlaw07 said:


> Not @speedyfishy but those 96 points are likely 2021 points borrowed into 2020 since there are only 4 left of the 100 in 2021. Probably why she is not paying 2020 MFs.





pangyal said:


> I thought the same, just wanting to be certain . Thanks for your input, though, as I do agree!



yes, @hlhlaw07is correct. I am not paying any 2020 dues since technically the points in 2020s use year are 2021s points. I am paying 2021 dues (I did not receive a credit). But since they were borrowed into 2020 I requested the seller pay closing costs. sorry for the confusion


----------



## lovin'fl

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5


Wow! How did you get it for that price? And have you heard on the ROFR yet?


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

lovin'fl said:


> Wow! How did you get it for that price? And have you heard on the ROFR yet?



it was already listed quite low for a small contract (149$/point), I made a lowball offer at 135 and we settled at 138.
Still waiting for ROFR, I hope I get good news next week.


----------



## lovin'fl

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> it was already listed quite low for a small contract (149$/point), I made a lowball offer at 135 and we settled at 138.
> Still waiting for ROFR, I hope I get good news next week.


Good deal! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Sandisw

I would like to remind everyone that the DIS guidelines require that you post a link to a business that you would like to discuss.  Including only a brokers name without the business link would be considered a work around.  Businesses are sometimes added to the boards filter, and by including it before posting, it will alert you there could be a change, and if it is blocked out, then that business can not be discussed here on the DIS.


----------



## ___Jman___

__Jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29


----------



## Figment's Girl

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> it was already listed quite low for a small contract (149$/point), I made a lowball offer at 135 and we settled at 138.
> Still waiting for ROFR, I hope I get good news next week.


I thought I was doing well at getting a 100 pt at CCV for $142!


----------



## hlhlaw07

Sandisw said:


> I would like to remind everyone that the DIS guidelines require that you post a link to a business that you would like to discuss.  Including only a brokers name without the business link would be considered a work around.  Businesses are sometimes added to the boards filter, and by including it before posting, it will alert you there could be a change, and if it is blocked out, then that business can not be discussed here on the DIS.


Don’t know if it is inappropriate to say this, but it is good to see the filter get updated.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-2019 points not bank- sent 5/31


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Figment's Girl said:


> I thought I was doing well at getting a 100 pt at CCV for $142!


Still a very good price! When I looked last year they were all in the 160s (maybe because it was even newer). And some people might have realized that trying to get studios can be frustrating and are selling right now. For me thats not a problem, as we do split stays in less popular seasons. So I never need more than 4 consecutive nights, which is possible @ 11 month
Ah, before I forget: Congrats to your purchase


----------



## Figment's Girl

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Still a very good price! When I looked last year they were all in the 160s (maybe because it was even newer). And some people might have realized that trying to get studios can be frustrating and are selling right now. For me thats not a problem, as we do split stays in less popular seasons. So I never need more than 4 consecutive nights, which is possible @ 11 month
> Ah, before I forget: Congrats to your purchase


Thank you, we are in week 3 of ROFR for our second contract. 

so far we have not had any issues with get studios when we want them, I just plan to do it when our window opens at 11 months.


----------



## dancef150

How are you notified about passing ROFR?  Email or phone?  It seems all my emails from title and resale go to junk.


----------



## Albee

dancef150 said:


> How are you notified about passing ROFR?  Email or phone?  It seems all my emails from title and resale go to junk.


We were notified by email from the resale company.  I just went back to verify for sure.  We used Timeshare Store.  Hope this helps.  Maybe put these businesses into your contacts if it's going into your junk email.


----------



## dancef150

Albee said:


> We were notified by email from the resale company.  I just went back to verify for sure.  We used Timeshare Store.  Hope this helps.  Maybe put these businesses into your contacts if it's going into your junk email.




Thanks.  I keep adding them to safe sender list but then its a new email address.  I have made it a habit to check junk at this point.   At least I know who will send it if they ever get to it.  LOL.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1


----------



## Rossi2k2

Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Michelle sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1


----------



## Albee

dancef150 said:


> Thanks.  I keep adding them to safe sender list but then its a new email address.  I have made it a habit to check junk at this point.   At least I know who will send it if they ever get to it.  LOL.


We sent ours April 27th and still have not heard.  So it is taking longer at this time.  I was anxious but now has wore off.  Lol


----------



## Steph01002

On day 27 waiting now. I keep checking back every day to make sure I’m not the only one not to hear back yet. Our first ROFR in 2017 only took 2 weeks. Glad this isn’t my first one or I would be checking even more often.


----------



## Sandisw

Steph01002 said:


> On day 27 waiting now. I keep checking back every day to make sure I’m not the only one not to hear back yet. Our first ROFR in 2017 only took 2 weeks. Glad this isn’t my first one or I would be checking even more often.



Me too.  I am expecting to go more than 30 but I am okay with that because I don’t close on my sale of BWV until June 26th, and that is what I am using to pay for BLT...but for you, I hope it is quick!


----------



## badeacon

So looking at the dates of passing ROFR. There were a bunch on Tuesday 5/19 and Thursday  5/28 and nothing in between or since. Is this a every 9 day schedule or every-other Tuesday , Thursday schedule Disney is on now? I'm hoping for the latter and we( including I ) see some passes tomorrow.


----------



## Jackson2018

Jackson2018 — -$105-$22935-200-SSR-Dec -0/19, 400/20, 200/21 - sent 6-1.


----------



## Albee

Yeah, you are correct, I just went & looked at the postings.  They are not doing very many at a time, either.  Oh well, we can't close until later anyway.  It still would be nice to know for sure though.  Either look at different listings or know our budget for fall.  This is way longer than our first purchase.


----------



## Lclark5678

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Me too!!


Who is she? I got that response as well from my broker, so I'm wondering who


----------



## kevtlas

Lclark5678 said:


> Who is she? I got that response as well from my broker, so I'm wondering who


I'll bet I know the answer to that one. I got the same email as well


----------



## lovin'fl

Figment's Girl said:


> I thought I was doing well at getting a 100 pt at CCV for $142!


There is a 70 Aug at $158 that we may offer $145 today when I get home from doing oil change and grocery run. I thought that would be low but, hey, why not try.


----------



## Figment's Girl

lovin'fl said:


> There is a 70 Aug at $158 that we may offer $145 today when I get home from doing oil change and grocery run. I thought that would be low but, hey, why not try.


Yep, you should try, you never know.


----------



## lovin'fl

Figment's Girl said:


> Yep, you should try, you never know.


Decided not to. Want to downsize actually and sell our Hilton Head as soon as they ever get around to un-borrowing the points from our cancelled trip. So we don't NEED more. Ugghh.


----------



## Tiffany H

badeacon said:


> So looking at the dates of passing ROFR. There were a bunch on Tuesday 5/19 and Thursday  5/28 and nothing in between or since. Is this a every 9 day schedule or every-other Tuesday , Thursday schedule Disney is on now? I'm hoping for the latter and we( including I ) see some passes tomorrow.


I keep checking back in with this thread today for this very reason!


----------



## Selizabe

Hi guys, we're purchasing our first contract at the moment and we will be at day 30 on 4th June.

I've been following this page and seen that ROFR has slowed down significantly, and a lot of contracts have gone over the 30 day since sent mark.

I'm confused as to why we still have to wait after that point. Disney has 30 days to respond right so after that point they have lost their ROFR? And the process should then be able to progress?


----------



## Hopfather28

Selizabe said:


> Hi guys, we're purchasing our first contract at the moment and we will be at day 30 on 4th June.
> 
> I've been following this page and seen that ROFR has slowed down significantly, and a lot of contracts have gone over the 30 day since sent mark.
> 
> I'm confused as to why we still have to wait after that point. Disney has 30 days to respond right so after that point they have lost their ROFR? And the process should then be able to progress?



I believe the language is you need to give them AT LEAST 30 days. Meaning that you can not close earlier than 30 days. If you close on day 31 too bad for them. But they can ROFR the contract up until closing.


----------



## badeacon

Selizabe said:


> Hi guys, we're purchasing our first contract at the moment and we will be at day 30 on 4th June.
> 
> I've been following this page and seen that ROFR has slowed down significantly, and a lot of contracts have gone over the 30 day since sent mark.
> 
> I'm confused as to why we still have to wait after that point. Disney has 30 days to respond right so after that point they have lost their ROFR? And the process should then be able to progress?


You don't have to wait after Disney has had 30 days but I am at 34 days and the broker and title  company will not move forward with closing until they hear from Disney. I have asked to move forward  and have been refused.


----------



## Sandisw

Hopfather28 said:


> I believe the language is you need to give them AT LEAST 30 days. Meaning that you can not close earlier than 30 days. If you close on day 31 too bad for them. But they can ROFR the contract up until closing.



Correct...and they can take up to closing.  Most brokers put losing out for around 60 days


----------



## lovin'fl

That 30 day thing is a myth.


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2 *

Woohoo!!  Not quite as low as I wanted, but it's a small 100 point contract, so I'm super excited I managed to land this one, especially fully loaded.  I recognize the Banked 2018 Points in 2019 will likely expire before I can use them, unfortunately, but maybe I'll be able to rent them out.


----------



## Albee

Wow, good deal!!  Now the wait with the rest of us.


----------



## Lorana

Albee said:


> Wow, good deal!!  Now the wait with the rest of us.


I'm not sure I can handle how long the wait has gotten...


----------



## Zsawyer

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2 *
> 
> Woohoo!!  Not quite as low as I wanted, but it's a small 100 point contract, so I'm super excited I managed to land this one, especially fully loaded.  I recognize the Banked 2018 Points in 2019 will likely expire before I can use them, unfortunately, but maybe I'll be able to rent them out.



Congrats! That is starting to get down there and where I might be able to convince my other half to jump at a contract! It’s about exactly what I’m after, of course, if I could swing one with a few more points that’d be ok too.


----------



## Lorana

Zsawyer said:


> Congrats! That is starting to get down there and where I might be able to convince my other half to jump at a contract! It’s about exactly what I’m after, of course, if I could swing one with a few more points that’d be ok too.


For those wondering, this was listed at $148. I offered $129.  They countered $134, and I briefly debated trying to get it a little lower to $132, but then realized that $200 was not worth the risk of losing out on this contract.  I definitely felt the time ticking considering it's a loaded 100-point contract at a reasonable price, and was certain I wouldn't be the only one jumping on it.  I feel like I got super lucky, because it was originally posted as "Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas" which made me think Boulder Ridge when it appeared.  But when I saw the price per point, I decided to touch base with the broker to see if it was actually a mis-labeled Copper Creek, since I couldn't imagine someone putting BRV up for $148/point.  And lucky for me, it was CCV!

Our long term strategy is to eventually add enough Copper Creek to cover our existing BRV points once that resort ends, as we love the Wilderness Lodge and know we will want to stay there beyond 2042.  So I'm not in a rush, but AM willing to jump on a good deal.  I was hoping for some really good direct CCV incentives - our direct contract is BRV, so we'll want another direct at some point to keep the AP discounts beyond 2042 - but I'm unlikely to pick up direct points in the short term now that I've put an offer on this contract.  But we may buy into Reflections so that may be our future direct.  2042 is still a long way off, after all. 

This does mean I need to push off some home improvements we were going to do with that money, though!


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2


----------



## My3kids1989

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2


I inquired on this one but since the broker said they would only go to 110$ and I wasn’t ready to make an offer so I didn’t. I’m glad you got this one! Well almost


----------



## G.C.

G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2

First contract!  Thank you everyone whose information posted here and in the resale price forum helped us get a fair deal.


----------



## badeacon

My3kids1989 said:


> I inquired on this one but since the broker said they would only go to 110$ and I wasn’t ready to make an offer so I didn’t. I’m glad you got this one! Well almost ☺


I tried early last week . I bid $98 and was countered $109( listed $111). I countered $101 and they would not come down. Came back Saturday and bid $106, after 2 days received counter of $107. The $175 or .9% of cost was more important to seller than me, so accepted. This was use year I was looking for as well as  perfect amount of points, so don't feel bad not getting lower price. I also plan on renting the banked points which will lower cost of points into $90's


----------



## kucanhead

badeacon said:


> I tried early last week . I bid $98 and was countered $109( listed $111). I countered $101 and they would not come down. Came back Saturday and bid $106, after 2 days received counter of $107. The $175 or .9% of cost was more important to seller than me, so accepted. This was use year I was looking for as well as  perfect amount of points, so don't feel bad not getting lower price. I also plan on renting the banked points which will lower cost of points into $90's


I guess I can cross this one off my list as well. Out of curiosity, did you put any bids on the other 175 point June AKV contract on that site?


----------



## Albee

I was looking at postings again.  There are a couple older ones but then it's 4/27 & 4/28, hopefully this week.  Thursday??


----------



## badeacon

kucanhead said:


> I guess I can cross this one off my list as well. Out of curiosity, did you put any bids on the other 175 point June AKV contract on that site?


No , I didn’t bid on the other one. The banked points were key for me at this price.


----------



## My3kids1989

kucanhead said:


> I guess I can cross this one off my list as well. Out of curiosity, did you put any bids on the other 175 point June AKV contract on that site?


 

I did  


badeacon said:


> I tried early last week . I bid $98 and was countered $109( listed $111). I countered $101 and they would not come down. Came back Saturday and bid $106, after 2 days received counter of $107. The $175 or .9% of cost was more important to seller than me, so accepted. This was use year I was looking for as well as  perfect amount of points, so don't feel bad not getting lower price. I also plan on renting the banked points which will lower cost of points into $90's



That’s awesome, I just don’t need that many banked points and I have told myself that my other one has to close first. I mean I would use them lol First, it was make it through ROFR, but that happened and I’m gonna wait until closing. So I’m living through the other “deals” right now


----------



## njcoach24

Selizabe said:


> Hi guys, we're purchasing our first contract at the moment and we will be at day 30 on 4th June.
> 
> I've been following this page and seen that ROFR has slowed down significantly, and a lot of contracts have gone over the 30 day since sent mark.
> 
> I'm confused as to why we still have to wait after that point. Disney has 30 days to respond right so after that point they have lost their ROFR? And the process should then be able to progress?





Hopfather28 said:


> I believe the language is you need to give them AT LEAST 30 days. Meaning that you can not close earlier than 30 days. If you close on day 31 too bad for them. But they can ROFR the contract up until closing.





badeacon said:


> You don't have to wait after Disney has had 30 days but I am at 34 days and the broker and title  company will not move forward with closing until they hear from Disney. I have asked to move forward  and have been refused.



What are your rights as a buyer after 30 days? If they won't move forward and you haven't heard from ROFR are you entitled to cancel?


----------



## MagicalAloha

njcoach24 said:


> What are your rights as a buyer after 30 days? If they won't move forward and you haven't heard from ROFR are you entitled to cancel?


Can we cancel and receive a refund of the deposit/down payment? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Noles235

MagicalAloha said:


> Can we cancel and receive a refund of the deposit/down payment? Inquiring minds want to know


30 days is just a guideline, not an official policy. So no you cannot cancel and get a full refund just waiting on ROFR.


----------



## RichV03

Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28 passed 6/3

So excited to be DVC owners!!!


----------



## badeacon

RichV03 said:


> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28 passed 6/3
> 
> So excited to be DVC owners!!!


Great News and Welcome home ! Hopefully I will hear today as also sent on 4/28.


----------



## Matty B13

MagicalAloha said:


> Can we cancel and receive a refund of the deposit/down payment? Inquiring minds want to know


Your contract is with the owner of the points, not DVC, so you have to honor the terms of the contract.  You usually only have the first 10 days after you sign the contract to get a refund, or the owner has to fail to complete the transaction by a certain date and then you could get a refund.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

G.C. said:


> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2
> 
> First contract!  Thank you everyone whose information posted here and in the resale price forum helped us get a fair deal.



Welcome to the Poly family! I just bought there myself back in February, can't wait until my first stay there!


----------



## MagicalAloha

RichV03 said:


> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28 passed 6/3
> 
> So excited to be DVC owners!!!


Congrats


----------



## MagicalAloha

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Welcome to the Poly family! I just bought there myself back in February, can't wait until my first stay there!


love the Poly reminds me a lil bit of living on Hawaii


----------



## jotunheim

jotunheim said:


> jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27


Passed today - 37 days!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

MagicalAloha said:


> love the Poly reminds me a lil bit of living on Hawaii



My wife and I got engaged on Wailea Beach in 2006, so Hawaii will always have a special place in our family. Poly seemed like a good way to commemorate this (in addition to having 2 showers, being the longest contract, and the monorail!). We haven't been back to Maui since, but the Poly will fill in nicely!


----------



## Lorana

TTA Rider Matt said:


> My wife and I got engaged on Wailea Beach in 2006, so Hawaii will always have a special place in our family. Poly seemed like a good way to commemorate this (in addition to having 2 showers, being the longest contract, and the monorail!). We haven't been back to Maui since, but the Poly will fill in nicely!


Stop talking me into adding on a Poly contract!  ;-)

Congrats, though!  While I haven't stayed at the Polynesian in a long time, I do love the resort.  It and Aulani are ones my husband and I are considering if we decide to expand beyond BRV/CCV & AKL.


----------



## E2ME2

Has the ROFR data for May been posted yet ??
I just made a crazy lowball offer on a small BWV contract...


----------



## becauseimnew

E2ME2 said:


> Has the ROFR data for May been posted yet ??
> I just made a crazy lowball offer on a small BWV contract...


Where are you all finding these great deals on small contrasts??


----------



## E2ME2

becauseimnew said:


> Where are you all finding these great deals on small contrasts??


a 100 point - June Use -Year-BWV just popped up on https://www.fidelityresales.com/
I entered a ridiculously low offer; I will share the details once I get a response from the broker/seller.


----------



## gumbydom

gumbydom said:


> Gumbydom---$75-$15000-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28



gumbydom---$75-$15450-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28, passed 6/3

$15k + $450 split closing = $15,450
Thanks for taking the ride with me everyone. Excited to own Disney in Hawaii!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Lorana said:


> Stop talking me into adding on a Poly contract!  ;-)
> 
> Congrats, though!  While I haven't stayed at the Polynesian in a long time, I do love the resort.  It and Aulani are ones my husband and I are considering if we decide to expand beyond BRV/CCV & AKL.



Poly is my only contract...right now. I want to add on at one of the '42 resorts, and then buy direct at that point with whatever new place they design at BWV or BCV (assuming they offer a new DVC property or ownership there). Unfortunately for me, I am not slated to stay at Poly until 2023, since we are going this summer not staying on my points (staying on my parents points) at BCV and BLT, and next summer I won't be able to borrow the points I would need for a Poly stay given the borrowing restrictions, then 2022 was a year off. I keep saying to my wife though, if this is the biggest problem I have right now with what's going on in this world, I am a lucky man. I hope people are keeping that in mind when they're calling MS.


----------



## Lorana

gumbydom said:


> gumbydom---$75-$15450-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28, passed 6/3
> 
> $15k + $450 split closing = $15,450
> Thanks for taking the ride with me everyone. Excited to own Disney in Hawaii!


Woohoo!  Congrats & Welcome Home!  What a great price!  I'd be tempted to buy Aulani at that price.


----------



## hlhlaw07

badeacon said:


> You don't have to wait after Disney has had 30 days but I am at 34 days and the broker and title  company will not move forward with closing until they hear from Disney. I have asked to move forward  and have been refused.


Just to clarify, you DO have to wait longer than 30 days if you gave them longer than 30 days. You have to wait until at least the date your contract states the contract should be closed no later than. Your contract likely gave Disney 60 days to decide ROFR as most broker’s set closing 60 days out. If your closing date comes and you still haven’t heard from Disney, then you are legally allowed to move forward without their approval. It’s the closing date in your contract that controls, not some made up 30 day deadline that people have derived from the requirement YOU have to give Disney at least 30 days and turned that into a 30 day deadline on Disney. (Now if you’re contract that you submit to Disney schedules closing for 30 days out, then Disney is actually on a 30 day clock.)


----------



## njcoach24

hlhlaw07 said:


> Just to clarify, you DO have to wait longer than 30 days if you gave them longer than 30 days. You have to wait until at least the date your contract states the contract should be closed no later than. Your contract likely gave Disney 60 days to decide ROFR as most broker’s set closing 60 days out. If your closing date comes and you still haven’t heard from Disney, then you are legally allowed to move forward without their approval. It’s the closing date in your contract that controls, not some made up 30 day deadline that people have derived from the requirement YOU have to give Disney at least 30 days and turned that into a 30 day deadline on Disney. (Now if you’re contract that you submit to Disney schedules closing for 30 days out, then Disney is actually on a 30 day clock.)



so...if I’m understand correctly, Disney has until the closing date on your contract...whatever date the broker puts to give them enough time. Let’s say Disney does not respond by that date, your saying Disney is out of luck or in reality they have as much time as they want? And if the date on the contract passes, as a buyer you have the right to cancel or buyer has no rights after the initial first 10 days?


----------



## Sandisw

njcoach24 said:


> so...if I’m understand correctly, Disney has until the closing date on your contract...whatever date the broker puts to give them enough time. Let’s say Disney does not respond by that date, your saying Disney is out of luck or in reality they have as much time as they want? And if the date on the contract passes, as a buyer you have the right to cancel or buyer has no rights after the initial first 10 days?



As a buyer, you have the right to back out within 10 days of the offer, or if the contract does not close on time,

So, Disney can take close to that.  Typically, it’s 30 days...if it gets much later than that, your title company should reach out to Disney.

But, the title company is the one who would prepare documents to close on time...whether Disney steps in at the last minute or not,

I have never heard of that happening.  Right now, we are seeing about 5 weeks for ROFR...and that is only because they aren’t working due to issues.


----------



## ColinBlair

ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3

Listed at $185, offered $165, firm at $180


----------



## Bluegoat

Bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 6/2


----------



## lovethesun12

E2ME2 said:


> a 100 point - June Use -Year-BWV just popped up on https://www.fidelityresales.com/
> I entered a ridiculously low offer; I will share the details once I get a response from the broker/seller.


This may be a silly question, but how do you see "new" contracts on fidelity? Did you just notice there was a new one? I've tried narrowing down using the filter but it doesn't seem to do that. I feel like I'm probably missing a box I have to check somewhere lol


----------



## Lorana

lovethesun12 said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you see "new" contracts on fidelity? Did you just notice there was a new one? I've tried narrowing down using the filter but it doesn't seem to do that. I feel like I'm probably missing a box I have to check somewhere lol


In my case, it’s just that I check frequently enough I know what contracts are currently available. And there’s few enough in Sep UY to make it easy to spot new listings.


----------



## bookwormde

lovethesun12 said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you see "new" contracts on fidelity? Did you just notice there was a new one? I've tried narrowing down using the filter but it doesn't seem to do that. I feel like I'm probably missing a box I have to check somewhere lol


Fidelity uses sequential numbers (there are gaps for non DVC timeshares) across all resorts, as of 6/2 they were at 7412 so anything above that is new. It can also give an idea of how "old" a contract is


----------



## E2ME2

lovethesun12 said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you see "new" contracts on fidelity? Did you just notice there was a new one? I've tried narrowing down using the filter but it doesn't seem to do that. I feel like I'm probably missing a box I have to check somewhere lol


It's difficult -- I go to the resort I'm interested in, one at atime, and the unsorted version brings up all listings that are not pending an offer.  Then i visually scan through them for use year/Price/# of points...


----------



## E2ME2

bookwormde said:


> Fidelity uses sequential numbers (there are gaps for non DVC timeshares) across all resorts, as of 6/2 they were at 7412 so anything above that is new. It can also give an idea of how "old" a contract is


Thanks, bookwormde - I didn't realize that.


----------



## E2ME2

Bluegoat said:


> Bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 6/2


Good Luck on ROFR!


----------



## mcgils

lovethesun12 said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you see "new" contracts on fidelity? Did you just notice there was a new one? I've tried narrowing down using the filter but it doesn't seem to do that. I feel like I'm probably missing a box I have to check somewhere lol


Yeah, that's a tough site to keep track of.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jackson2018 said:


> $105-$22935-200-SSR-Dec -0/19, 400/20 (200 banked ‘19), 200/21 - sent 6-1.



Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1?  Thanks 



jotunheim said:


> 37 .. !



In a row?!?


----------



## G.C.

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Welcome to the Poly family! I just bought there myself back in February, can't wait until my first stay there!


Thanks- actually buying sight unseen after June trip cancelled, never been to Poly. It was the only property where the long term math worked for the accommodations we wanted. Now the ROFR wait...


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8

still waiting.  Boy are they taking long. My other one just got recorded today.  Thankfully I dont need the points right now.  I did ask if they could bank the points for me since I dont think Iʻll have it by the end of July.  If not itʻll just force me to head to Aulani by the end of the year LOL


----------



## kevtlas

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8


Wow, great price!


----------



## kevtlas

E2ME2 said:


> a 100 point - June Use -Year-BWV just popped up on https://www.fidelityresales.com/
> I entered a ridiculously low offer; I will share the details once I get a response from the broker/seller.


I've been looking at BWV as well and am curious to see how this goes for you. When recently browsing for BWV resale, I came across the site https://www.buyatimeshare.com/, which shows a few BWV contracts either in negotiations or "found a buyer" that are between $80 and $90 per point. Doesn't seem very realistic compared to all the other resale sites.


----------



## BrianR

yeah BWV at $80 a point I could sell the Mrs. into even though we're still in the middle of our VGF purchase (already own at PVB).


----------



## Sandisw

Anuhea35 said:


> Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8
> 
> still waiting.  Boy are they taking long. My other one just got recorded today.  Thankfully I dont need the points right now.  I did ask if they could bank the points for me since I dont think Iʻll have it by the end of July.  If not itʻll just force me to head to Aulani by the end of the year LOL



I bought a Dec and made them do it was it was reflected in the contract to go to ROFR that way...did not want to chance it...mine sent 5/5...not expecting to hear until next week.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> I was hoping for some really good direct CCV incentives - our direct contract is BRV, so we'll want another direct at some point to keep the AP discounts beyond 2042



CCV aren't fully sold out, right? I just bought my first resale contract, and I too am kind of hoping they do some great incentives on them when they come back, I'd love some direct points at CCV.


----------



## CastAStone

DVC Resale Market reports no ROFRs in May for them

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-20-report/


----------



## Heathernoel

RichV03 said:


> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28 passed 6/3
> 
> So excited to be DVC owners!!!



What a great contract! Congratulations!


----------



## RichV03

Heathernoel said:


> What a great contract! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Lorana

Was someone else here looking for a CCV Sep UY?  Fidelity just put up a 150-point contract, fyi.  Since I just grabbed a 100-point CCV, I'm not looking to immediately add another.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4


----------



## RhodyKP

Lorana said:


> Was someone else here looking for a CCV Sep UY?  Fidelity just put up a 150-point contract, fyi.  Since I just grabbed a 100-point CCV, I'm not looking to immediately add another.


Lol enabler


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Was hoping for a rush of Thursday posts for ROFR...I've got 2 that are beyond 30 days now.


----------



## nicstress

Nicstress---$135-$43460-300-CCV@WL-Mar-118/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/21


I will add my contract has been sent back by Disney not once but TWICE. The first time was on May 15 due to a typo in the contract language. The second time was on May 28 because Disney decided they wanted to move around points. The seller had canceled a trip and originally points were taken from Use Year 2021 and extra points were added to 2019. So I was getting 181 2019 UY points banked plus 300 for 2020 and only 237 for 2021 (300 again for 2022). On 5/28 Disney put the 2021 points back and left me with 118 for 2019. But full points moving forward. Each time it has gone back I feel like it goes to the bottom of the pile for review again. It's now been over 6 weeks.


----------



## ScubaCat

kevtlas said:


> I've been looking at BWV as well and am curious to see how this goes for you. When recently browsing for BWV resale, I came across the site https://www.buyatimeshare.com/, which shows a few BWV contracts either in negotiations or "found a buyer" that are between $80 and $90 per point. Doesn't seem very realistic compared to all the other resale sites.


You could always try and see.  Just be sure to use one of the reputable title companies to close it and escrow your deposit and payment.  Worst case, it doesn't work out and you'll get the money back. (The BUYER gets to pick the closing agent by Florida law.)


----------



## badeacon

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Was hoping for a rush of Thursday posts for ROFR...I've got 2 that are beyond 30 days now.


I was also and at 5 weeks now. 
So there have been reports of passing ROFR on Tuesday May21, Thursday May 28 and Wednesday June 3. It appears Disney is on a once a week release of passing ROFR if none tomorrow.
Could Disney be so slow on ROFR now not just because of staffing but wanting to logjam a lot of points because of amount of points rebooking due to the closure?


----------



## badeacon

kevtlas said:


> I've been looking at BWV as well and am curious to see how this goes for you. When recently browsing for BWV resale, I came across the site https://www.buyatimeshare.com/, which shows a few BWV contracts either in negotiations or "found a buyer" that are between $80 and $90 per point. Doesn't seem very realistic compared to all the other resale sites.


I think this is the site which has very high closing fees and one buyer last month had trouble with them for not having accurate points in contract.


----------



## CastAStone

badeacon said:


> I think this is the site which has very high closing fees and one buyer last month had trouble with them for not having accurate points in contract.


That was - if you’re talking about the problem I think you are - http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/


----------



## badeacon

CastAStone said:


> That was - if you’re talking about the problem I think you are - http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/


You are right . I get my buy and sells confused. 
However I would still be cautious on site that most of DVC resales can not find the use year.


----------



## #DVCnuts

#DVCnuts said:


> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11


Closed 6/4 less than 7 weeks. Now to wait on the points!


----------



## andeesings

nicstress said:


> Nicstress---$135-$43460-300-CCV@WL-Mar-118/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/21
> 
> 
> I will add my contract has been sent back by Disney not once but TWICE. The first time was on May 15 due to a typo in the contract language. The second time was on May 28 because Disney decided they wanted to move around points. The seller had canceled a trip and originally points were taken from Use Year 2021 and extra points were added to 2019. So I was getting 181 2019 UY points banked plus 300 for 2020 and only 237 for 2021 (300 again for 2022). On 5/28 Disney put the 2021 points back and left me with 118 for 2019. But full points moving forward. Each time it has gone back I feel like it goes to the bottom of the pile for review again. It's now been over 6 weeks.


 AMAZING price though!!!!!!


----------



## Toonses

kevtlas said:


> I've been looking at BWV as well and am curious to see how this goes for you. When recently browsing for BWV resale, I came across the site https://www.buyatimeshare.com/, which shows a few BWV contracts either in negotiations or "found a buyer" that are between $80 and $90 per point. Doesn't seem very realistic compared to all the other resale sites.



No it's not the same outfit as the other one that folks had a prob with, but their reviews are not good. I'd be very cautious. 

https://www.bbb.org/us/fl/tampa/pro...uyatimesharecom-0653-6160390/customer-reviews
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/buyatimeshare_com.html


----------



## kevtlas

Toonses said:


> No it's not the same outfit as the other one that folks had a prob with, but their reviews are not good. I'd be very cautious.
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/us/fl/tampa/pro...uyatimesharecom-0653-6160390/customer-reviews
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/buyatimeshare_com.html


Thanks!
The super low prices alone had me already sketchy. One contract that low I can see, but 4 out of 5 when all others seem to be around $110 seemed way too good to be true!


----------



## Hazy27

Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5


----------



## pinkxray

Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5

I was hoping to get SSR for closer to 95 but really wanted an Oct. Use year with 2020 points. I have been watching contracts for maybe 2 months and this is one of the first Oct. use years that wasn’t stripped and they came down to $100. I’ve been out of work since March after having surgery. I return to work on Monday and won’t be able to check resale sites or call brokers during the week so Im happy to have this all done before returning to work. 

DS5 and I watched a few YouTube videos of SSR yesterday and he was so excited to see all the pools and arcade. I can’t wait until we can finally get there!


----------



## squirrel!33

badeacon said:


> I was also and at 5 weeks now.
> So there have been reports of passing ROFR on Tuesday May21, Thursday May 28 and Wednesday June 3. It appears Disney is on a once a week release of passing ROFR if none tomorrow.
> Could Disney be so slow on ROFR now not just because of staffing but wanting to logjam a lot of points because of amount of points rebooking due to the closure?


I am at the same point as you - submitted our BCV contract on 4/30.  I agree that it seems like it is almost an intentional delay.  And even when we do get approval, I was told several weeks ago that the estoppel letter will take another 3 weeks or so.  I am beyond frustrated at how long this is taking.  We wanted to book a trip at the end of March and have no points to do so.  My other contract (VGF) that was approved in 9 days at the beginning of April is being held up because the sellers cannot get a notary in Brazil to finish the paperwork so that one may never happen.


----------



## holyrita

Day 36


----------



## mrrnyc2002

holyrita said:


> Day 36


Day 34 here. Maybe next week!


----------



## hlhlaw07

squirrel!33 said:


> I am at the same point as you - submitted our BCV contract on 4/30.  I agree that it seems like it is almost an intentional delay.  And even when we do get approval, I was told several weeks ago that the estoppel letter will take another 3 weeks or so.  I am beyond frustrated at how long this is taking.  We wanted to book a trip at the end of March and have no points to do so.  My other contract (VGF) that was approved in 9 days at the beginning of April is being held up because the sellers cannot get a notary in Brazil to finish the paperwork so that one may never happen.


Just replying to say that it hasn’t been my experience in the past that estoppel takes 3 weeks. I think broker’s like to say that so they don’t have to make getting to closing a priority and can build in a cushion.  I find it really matters who your closing company is. I have had experience with First American and a few others. With First American, you will likely wait a while between ROFR and getting closing documents (my experience was at least two weeks). With the others, I received closing documents the day after getting word on ROFR. It’s possible that Disney is inconsistent with how they process estoppel, but if I was betting on it, I would say the different processing times is a result of the efficiency of the closing company.


----------



## stfxkid

mrrnyc2002 said:


> Day 34 here. Maybe next week!


Me too Day 34


----------



## squirrel!33

hlhlaw07 said:


> Just replying to say that it hasn’t been my experience in the past that estoppel takes 3 weeks. I think broker’s like to say that so they don’t have to make getting to closing a priority and can build in a cushion.  I find it really matters who your closing company is. I have had experience with First American and a few others. With First American, you will likely wait a while between ROFR and getting closing documents (my experience was at least two weeks). With the others, I received closing documents the day after getting word on ROFR. It’s possible that Disney is inconsistent with how they process estoppel, but if I was betting on it, I would say the different processing times is a result of the efficiency of the closing company.


On my last contract (passed ROFR on 4/15), I waited two weeks for the estoppel.  That was with Mason Title.


----------



## Cyberc1978

squirrel!33 said:


> On my last contract (passed ROFR on 4/15), I waited two weeks for the estoppel.  That was with Mason Title.


Mason are incredible to work with.
I’m on day 29 but I have enough time (for now) 
If my contract passes it’s great if it doesn’t I’ll look for another one.


----------



## Albee

Well, we are 39 days since sent to ROFR, we don't close until fall though.  I am not worried about them taking it, but would be nice to move on.  There has been an offer way lower on Aulani than ours and Disney is still actively selling there yet.  So do not think they will take it.    I know another person was in this predicament earlier in this thread.  I reached out to the broker and said they never heard of it & Disney had 30 days. Well here we are now later closing & still no answer on ROFR .  So the closing date must affect the  timeline Disney takes.  : /


----------



## Albee

Yeah, our first purchase also with Mason but not a later closing.  We were all done & closed in no time.


----------



## DISMomma4

DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5

After MANY trips to WDW and LOTS of talking to the DH about DVC, he finally saw the benefit for our family and agreed!  So excited to have our first contract in ROFR!


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19---$101-$17676-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/5


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Bambi19---$101-$17676-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/5


Actually paying approximately $101.56 per point. Now to wait forever.


----------



## heynowirv

Cyberc1978 said:


> Mason are incredible to work with.
> I’m on day 29 but I have enough time (for now)
> If my contract passes it’s great if it doesn’t I’ll look for another one.


Like you have a choice.......


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Thank you all for being so nice and using @ScubaCat's amazing tool to post! It really helps me a lot.

Thank you all as well for keeping the thread on topic and friendly


----------



## Albee

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Thank you all for being so nice and using @ScubaCat's amazing tool to post! It really helps me a lot.
> 
> Thank you all as well for keeping the thread on topic and friendly


Thank you for keeping it updated!!! you're awesome...


----------



## MickeyT

MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1 

Contract #3 - I just can't stop! 

I looked back at my old Forum post and found my old ROFR post. Kinda fun.


----------



## Heathernoel

hlhlaw07 said:


> Just replying to say that it hasn’t been my experience in the past that estoppel takes 3 weeks. I think broker’s like to say that so they don’t have to make getting to closing a priority and can build in a cushion.  I find it really matters who your closing company is.



For recent experience we passed on 5/28 and got closing documents on 6/4. We are working with Mason Title. Now I just need to seller to turn in their documents!


----------



## BrianR

Silly question, when everyone here is purchasing, is the seller typically an individual?  On our contract stuck in ROFR waiting, the seller is an LLC.  Just wasn't sure if that's typical or a little out of the norm.


----------



## CastAStone

BrianR said:


> Silly question, when everyone here is purchasing, is the seller typically an individual?  On our contract stuck in ROFR waiting, the seller is an LLC.  Just wasn't sure if that's typical or a little out of the norm.


When I dug through the Orange County deed changes for OKW last month probably 10% were being bought or sold by or LLCs; in several cases though the address of the buyer and seller were the same which makes me think those were less someone flipping or renting out points for a profit and more either a tax thing or an inheritance thing.


----------



## SG131

BrianR said:


> Silly question, when everyone here is purchasing, is the seller typically an individual?  On our contract stuck in ROFR waiting, the seller is an LLC.  Just wasn't sure if that's typical or a little out of the norm.


My second contract was owned under an LLC. Transaction went very smoothly and they were quick to return paperwork. I was a little surprised at first too.


----------



## holyrita

CastAStone said:


> When I dug through the Orange County deed changes for OKW last month probably 10% were being bought or sold by or LLCs; in several cases though the address of the buyer and seller were the same which makes me think those were less someone flipping or renting out points for a profit and more either a tax thing or an inheritance thing.


How do you search by specific properties? I have a hard time navigating the Orange County comptroller's website. I was able to find (what I believe is) the deed for my resale, but I don't see addresses


----------



## Figment's Girl

31 Days for us!


----------



## Snowmiser

Day 39 here for the contract we are selling.  Hoping to be through soon so I can focus on the new contract I am looking to buy.  Hopefully many of us hear this week.


----------



## Lorana

I'm only on Day 28 of my SSR contract, and all of these posts are making me sad about how long it is likely to be before I see if pass ROFR, let alone get my points...


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> I'm only on Day 28 of my SSR contract, and all of these posts are making me sad about how long it is likely to be before I see if pass ROFR, let alone get my points...



I closed May 26th. Now I'm just in limbo, waiting. NO idea when my points will come through. It's crazy.


----------



## holyrita

Snowmiser said:


> Day 39 here for the contract we are selling.  Hoping to be through soon so I can focus on the new contract I am looking to buy.  Hopefully many of us hear this week.


Hello fellow day 39 buddy!  You wouldn't happen to be selling the AKV contract I'm so patiently waiting on to pass ROFR??


----------



## Snowmiser

holyrita said:


> Hello fellow day 39 buddy!  You wouldn't happen to be selling the AKV contract I'm so patiently waiting on to pass ROFR??


Hmmm, could be! 100 pt June use year...


----------



## holyrita

Snowmiser said:


> Hmmm, could be! 100 pt June use year...


Close but not quite!  This has got to be our week.. right?!


----------



## Tiffany H

Today is Day 40 for me. It seems they only return some once a week. I know there are some submitted earlier than mine still out there.


----------



## holyrita

Tiffany H said:


> Today is Day 40 for me. It seems they only return some once a week. I know there are some submitted earlier than mine still out there.


----------



## badeacon

Day 42 for me .
Which day of the week will it be?  Wednesday last week, Thursday the week before and Tuesday before that.


----------



## holyrita

holyrita said:


> Close but not quite!  This has got to be our week.. right?!





badeacon said:


> Day 42 for me .
> Which day of the week will it be?  Wednesday last week, Thursday the week before and Tuesday before that.



Ok.. maybe next week is our week then 

Wow 42 days is a long time.  for  Tuesday!


----------



## Hopfather28

At this point I'm not even thinking about ROFR happening. I'm just looking at my closing date in July because the speed they're moving at they aren't ever getting through them all before they close.


----------



## Tiffany H

badeacon said:


> Day 42 for me .
> Which day of the week will it be?  Wednesday last week, Thursday the week before and Tuesday before that.


I'm hoping Tuesday. Memorial Day did happen the one week.

I waited 55 days last year. I really didn't think it would happen again given that it was like 10-14 days when I submitted this time. But here we are! Lol


----------



## Steph01002

Day 34, but who’s counting? Maybe they will take all ROFR to sell direct points to the NBA and other sport associations? (Not starting rumors, just the waiting is getting old and I wonder what they are doing to take this long when it was about 2 weeks wait at the time we sent to ROFR.)


----------



## Hopfather28

Steph01002 said:


> Day 34, but who’s counting? Maybe they will take all ROFR to sell direct points to the NBA and other sport associations? (Not starting rumors, just the waiting is getting old and I wonder what they are doing to take this long when it was about 2 weeks wait at the time we sent to ROFR.)



I doubt they're scheming anything. I think it's as simple as furloughs and having bigger fish to fry at the moment. I do hope it picks back up this week but judging by the lack of movement today makes me wonder.


----------



## UtahDon

Steph01002 said:


> Day 34, but who’s counting? Maybe they will take all ROFR to sell direct points to the NBA and other sport associations? (Not starting rumors, just the waiting is getting old and I wonder what they are doing to take this long when it was about 2 weeks wait at the time we sent to ROFR.)




No need to buy points to house the NBA. They already own thousands and thousands of cash pay rooms on property. There are over 36,000 hotel rooms on WDW property. Also NBA teams need meeting space for meetings, not just practices, so the convention hotels make much more sense for them than the DVC properties which have no significant meeting space like AKL, SSR, PVB, or OKW.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Hopfather28 said:


> At this point I'm not even thinking about ROFR happening. I'm just looking at my closing date in July because the speed they're moving at they aren't ever getting through them all before they close.



Pretty much the same thing for me. Closing date is July 1st.


----------



## KristinM

KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8 

This is our 3rd contract.  Couldn't resist!


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---110.-17935.15-150-BWV-Aug-0/18,0/19,95/20,150/21Buyer pays closing and reminder of 20 points


----------



## holyrita

Figment's Girl said:


> Pretty much the same thing for me. Closing date is July 1st.



Your closing date for this contract is July 1? :
_Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8_ 
(got it from the first page of this thread)

My contract was submitted more than a week before yours and has a closing date the *end* of July  Was your closing date 60 days? I just noticed my contract says 90 days


----------



## Figment's Girl

holyrita said:


> Your closing date for this contract is July 1? :
> _Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8_
> (got it from the first page of this thread)
> 
> My contract was submitted more than a week before yours and has a closing date the *end* of July  Was your closing date 60 days? I just noticed my contract says 90 days



Yes, closing date was 60 days. Maybe I am confused, but the first line of my paperwork says, 'This contract shall be closed on or before 7/1/2020 or within 45 days from when the estoppel information is provided by Disney to the closing company.


----------



## Hopfather28

Mine was a 60 day close too. Fingers crossed that happens considering we are 28 days in with no word on ROFR.


----------



## holyrita

First line of my contract says "This contract shall be closed within 90 days of the effective date."  

..*90 days *


----------



## jamier2

90 days here as well. I’m only 3 weeks into waiting on ROFR but the contracts were passing in 10 days or so when we started making offers. We had our hopes up for a fast turnaround. Oh well. No more than 2 months to go....


----------



## hlhlaw07

holyrita said:


> First line of my contract says "This contract shall be closed within 90 days of the effective date."
> 
> ..*90 days *





jamier2 said:


> 90 days here as well. I’m only 3 weeks into waiting on ROFR but the contracts were passing in 10 days or so when we started making offers. We had our hopes up for a fast turnaround. Oh well. No more than 2 months to go....


Can I ask you guys what broker you were using that put 90 days?  The standard is usually 60 days. Not sure why a broker would give Disney more time. I think 60 is being generous. 90 days is just idiotic.


----------



## jamier2

hlhlaw07 said:


> Can I ask you guys what broker you were using that put 90 days?  The standard is usually 60 days. Not sure why a broker would give Disney more time. I think 60 is being generous. 90 days is just idiotic.



Fidelity for me. I haven’t had any reason to complain but had I given it more thought I’d have requested to change that to 60 days. That’s more than enough time. And even with distancing / covid. Surely ROFR could easily be done from home. No reason for it to take this long.


----------



## hlhlaw07

jamier2 said:


> Fidelity for me. I haven’t had any reason to complain but had I given it more thought I’d have requested to change that to 60 days. That’s more than enough time. And even with distancing / covid. Surely ROFR could easily be done from home. No reason for it to take this long.


That must be a recent change because all of my contracts with fidelity have always been 60 days. When the broker makes a change like that, it tells me they are more worried about staying on the good side of Disney rather than working for who their actual client is.


----------



## spunkylouamanda

hlhlaw07 said:


> That must be a recent change because all of my contracts with fidelity have always been 60 days. When the broker makes a change like that, it tells me they are more worried about staying on the good side of Disney rather than working for who their actual client is.


The companies are starting to account for Covid delays in the post-March 2020 contracts.


----------



## Albee

I called my broker today, day 43, he said their down to 2 people doing ROFR. They are doing it from home. . We have to be close gumbydom, on the boards here, sent to ROFR the same time as us and he heard last week.  He got a really good deal, wish we would have tried going lower. My broker said everything passing as they have bigger things to deal with right now.  So we all wait and see, but it seems to be correct.


----------



## Brianstl

spunkylouamanda said:


> The companies are starting to account for Covid delays in the post-March 2020 contracts.


They don’t have to do that though. By law Disney is only entitled to 30 days.  It isn’t the broker’s job to accommodate Disney.  Disney isn’t a party they are supposed to working for in these transactions.


----------



## limace

Brianstl said:


> They don’t have to do that though. By law Disney is only entitled to 30 days.  It isn’t the broker’s job to accommodate Disney.  Disney isn’t a party they are supposed to working for in these transactions.


 Common misconception on these boards but not accurate.


----------



## Brianstl

limace said:


> Common misconception on these boards but not accurate.


What is the misconception? Disney is entitled to only 30 days.  Anything more they get is the result of the contract having a closing date more than 30 days after being presented to Disney.


----------



## Albee

I just took this screenshot, they have at least 30 days.  Generally it takes 3 weeks under normal circumstances.  I hope this clears this conversation up some.  back to Waiting!!  Lol


----------



## FinallyFL

Well my contract has the following clause: "This contract shall be closed on or before AUGUST 24, 2020 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel *if later than the on or before close date*".  It hasn't been sent for ROFR yet .


----------



## njcoach24

My contract also gave 60 days closing. After reviewing a lot of what people have written the closing companies are reluctant to close after the contract closing date if they haven’t heard back from Disney. I asked this before, if deadlines aren’t met why can’t a buyer cancel? How does the buyer have 0 rights after the first 10 days? I’m only 23 days in so this question doesn’t apply to me yet but if I haven’t heard by the closing date I would want to move on. I rather invest my deposit in stocks lol.


----------



## FinallyFL

Let the waiting begin.
FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9


----------



## Cyberc1978

My contract with fidelity says: This contract shall be closed within 90 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract.

im unsure what the last part means?


----------



## holyrita

jamier2 said:


> Fidelity for me. I haven’t had any reason to complain but had I given it more thought I’d have requested to change that to 60 days. That’s more than enough time. And even with distancing / covid. Surely ROFR could easily be done from home. No reason for it to take this long.


Fidelity for me as well. I also would have asked to change to 60 days had I known that was the standard. Will chock it up as a first-time-dvc-buyer mistake. I do understand this is very unique circumstances though. 

I think I'll stop waiting for the ROFR email (which may never come at this point) and just wait for the closing date. If it comes before that, great. I really would only like the points to make an 11-month reservation for December 2021, anything earlier than that would be a treat.


----------



## Albee

I am not a lawyer but would think the original contract between original owner would take precedence.  Disney built them & on their property so I think they pretty much control our fate.


FinallyFL said:


> Well my contract has the following clause: "This contract shall be closed on or before AUGUST 24, 2020 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel *if later than the on or before close date*".  It hasn't been sent for ROFR yet .


They must not have all the paperwork yet?  That's weird both contracts of ours have gone as soon as they have all the paperwork from buyer & seller.  Our first one took maybe 3 weeks & closed pretty fast.  We had the points I want to say within 2 weeks, but I think sooner.  We have a delayed closing this time so I think that is a contributing factor, also.   Both the broker & title company say no though.


----------



## Albee

Here is a question, what do you think determines the closing company used?  Is it the resort?  We had a different closing company before & are buying from same brokerage business.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Our first ever contract, having done the DVC tour last November.   To say we are excited is an understatement.   We are hoping this is a good price! 

JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21- sent 6/8


----------



## Sandisw

Albee said:


> Here is a question, what do you think determines the closing company used?  Is it the resort?  We had a different closing company before & are buying from same brokerage business.



Brokers typically use certain ones,  Some may give you a choice. I believe a buyer can request to use one different than what a broker offers,


----------



## Albee

Excellent!!!  And your waiting begins....& Waiting... & You get the drift.. lol


----------



## Albee

So how many different title companies would they use?  I used the same company and same broker.  We are just curious.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Albee said:


> Excellent!!!  And your waiting begins....& Waiting... & You get the drift.. lol



was this aimed at me?


----------



## Albee

Nope it was for whoever just got Saratoga for 87$ today, sorry!it was a great deal!


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Albee said:


> Nope it was for whoever just got Saratoga for 87$ today, sorry!it was a great deal!



That was us!


----------



## Albee

Nope it was for whoever just got Saratoga for 87$ today, sorry!it was a great deal!


----------



## Albee

Then yes, now you have to wait for ROFR...  It has been taking a longer than usual to get through.  They all seem to be passing though.


----------



## Madmavis

Madmavis49 - $107-$10,700-100 SSR- Oct 0/19 6/20 100/21 Sent 5/15


----------



## MinnieSueB

FinallyFL said:


> Let the waiting begin.
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9


Nice!  Good luck!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jaguar Skills said:


> Our first ever contract, having done the DVC tour last November.   To say we are excited is an understatement.   We are hoping this is a good price!
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21- sent 6/8


Nice contract!  We just bought our 1st at SSR too!  Hopefully you will not have to wait 35 days like us!


----------



## kevtlas

FinallyFL said:


> Let the waiting begin.
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9





Jaguar Skills said:


> Our first ever contract, having done the DVC tour last November.   To say we are excited is an understatement.   We are hoping this is a good price!
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21- sent 6/8


Congrats! Nice prices on these


----------



## squirrel!33

FinallyFL said:


> Well my contract has the following clause: "This contract shall be closed on or before AUGUST 24, 2020 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel *if later than the on or before close date*".  It hasn't been sent for ROFR yet .


My contract with DVC Resale market has this same clause - it says that we must close by July 14 or 30 days after the estoppel letter is received if that is later.  This makes it sound like we could be waiting on Disney forever and still be under contract.  Has Disney ever taken this long on contract sales before?  I am on Day 40 for ROFR today and then I was already told it would take at least 3 more weeks to get the estoppel letter after that.  So even though I thought I was signing a 60 day contract, it likely will be longer than that based on how much longer Disney is taking.  I submitted for ROFR on 4/30.  I saw that some people that submitted on 4/28 were approved back on May 28th.  So it has been almost 2 more weeks for them to not even get through 2 days of contracts?  I am so down about it - I really wanted to book Spring Break for next year and it feels like it will be slim pickings by the time I get my points.

Another contract I submitted on 4/9 was approved after 7 days.  Unfortunately, the sellers have not been able to close on that and so it looks like i will probably lose that contract.  I am feeling very down that with 2 contracts signed in April, I still haven't been able to close on either one.


----------



## Tiffany H

squirrel!33 said:


> My contract with DVC Resale market has this same clause - it says that we must close by July 14 or 30 days after the estoppel letter is received if that is later.  This makes it sound like we could be waiting on Disney forever and still be under contract.  Has Disney ever taken this long on contract sales before?  I am on Day 40 for ROFR today and then I was already told it would take at least 3 more weeks to get the estoppel letter after that.  So even though I thought I was signing a 60 day contract, it likely will be longer than that based on how much longer Disney is taking.  I submitted for ROFR on 4/30.  I saw that some people that submitted on 4/28 were approved back on May 28th.  So it has been almost 2 more weeks for them to not even get through 2 days of contracts?  I am so down about it - I really wanted to book Spring Break for next year and it feels like it will be slim pickings by the time I get my points.
> 
> Another contract I submitted on 4/9 was approved after 7 days.  Unfortunately, the sellers have not been able to close on that and so it looks like i will probably lose that contract.  I am feeling very down that with 2 contracts signed in April, I still haven't been able to close on either one.



I have no direct advice other than to say don't lose hope! I believe reduced staff and increased resale contracts being bought right now are the reason for the delay. I submitted 4/29 and have not heard. Last year they were taking longer due to increased buyers as well. I waited 55 days to hear and ended up losing the contract. 

I'm hoping we hear this week or next week!


----------



## heynowirv

squirrel!33 said:


> My contract with DVC Resale market has this same clause - it says that we must close by July 14 or 30 days after the estoppel letter is received if that is later.  This makes it sound like we could be waiting on Disney forever and still be under contract.  Has Disney ever taken this long on contract sales before?  I am on Day 40 for ROFR today and then I was already told it would take at least 3 more weeks to get the estoppel letter after that.  So even though I thought I was signing a 60 day contract, it likely will be longer than that based on how much longer Disney is taking.  I submitted for ROFR on 4/30.  I saw that some people that submitted on 4/28 were approved back on May 28th.  So it has been almost 2 more weeks for them to not even get through 2 days of contracts?  I am so down about it - I really wanted to book Spring Break for next year and it feels like it will be slim pickings by the time I get my points.
> 
> Another contract I submitted on 4/9 was approved after 7 days.  Unfortunately, the sellers have not been able to close on that and so it looks like i will probably lose that contract.  I am feeling very down that with 2 contracts signed in April, I still haven't been able to close on either one.


I think in 2011 we went almost 45 days? It was close to that. Good luck.


----------



## hlhlaw07

squirrel!33 said:


> My contract with DVC Resale market has this same clause - it says that we must close by July 14 or 30 days after the estoppel letter is received if that is later.  This makes it sound like we could be waiting on Disney forever and still be under contract.  Has Disney ever taken this long on contract sales before?  I am on Day 40 for ROFR today and then I was already told it would take at least 3 more weeks to get the estoppel letter after that.  So even though I thought I was signing a 60 day contract, it likely will be longer than that based on how much longer Disney is taking.  I submitted for ROFR on 4/30.  I saw that some people that submitted on 4/28 were approved back on May 28th.  So it has been almost 2 more weeks for them to not even get through 2 days of contracts?  I am so down about it - I really wanted to book Spring Break for next year and it feels like it will be slim pickings by the time I get my points.
> 
> Another contract I submitted on 4/9 was approved after 7 days.  Unfortunately, the sellers have not been able to close on that and so it looks like i will probably lose that contract.  I am feeling very down that with 2 contracts signed in April, I still haven't been able to close on either one.



yes, while they generally take under 30 days they have been known to hit stretches of time where they take longer. As someone else noted, last year when there was a stretch where they were taking almost 60 days. I had one contract submitted around that time that Disney took after 54 days of waiting. If it makes you feel better, they are taking longer than normal, but the likelihood of them taking your contract right now is pretty minimal.  It’s sucks to wait an extra long time only to hav them steal your contract.


----------



## Albee

Ugh, that would stink!! My broker said they are not taking anything right now.  We are on day 44, Aulani.  What's weird is another person on the boards sent in at the same time & he heard back last Thursday on their Aulani contract.  I thought we would hear today but I guess not.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21- sent 4/25, passed 6/9 

Delayed closing, so still waiting.  But it's good to hear it went through!


----------



## ScubaCat

heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---110.-17935.15-150-BWV-Aug-0/18,0/19,95/20,150/21Buyer pays closing and reminder of 20 points





Madmavis said:


> Madmavis49 - $107-$10,700-100 SSR- Oct 0/19 6/20 100/21 Sent 5/15


Could you please reformat with the link in post #1? Thanks!


----------



## MrWonderful

MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9 

First contract - We are very excited.... crossing fingers.

Thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. The knowledge gleaned was invaluable!!  now we wait


----------



## heynowirv

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat with the link in post #1? Thanks!


Heynowirv---$110. $17935.15-150-BWV-AUG-0/19,95/20,150/21-sent6/8


----------



## Albee

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21- sent 4/25, passed 6/9
> 
> Delayed closing, so still waiting.  But it's good to hear it went through!


How delayed is your closing?  I'm asking as ours is in Oct. & we have not heard yet from ROFR.


----------



## Kidani_2015

Albee said:


> How delayed is your closing?  I'm asking as ours is in Oct. & we have not heard yet from ROFR.


Also interested in this as we have an October closing date and our contract went to ROFR on 5/7.  I'm hoping the contracts with delayed closing don't get put to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## DisneyPB

FYI this is the response I received when I contacted DVC Resale Market about our contract that was sent to ROFR 5/5: 

*Thank you for checking in. We are still waiting to receive Disney's notification of waiver.  Since the furlough of most cast in April, they have slowed down quite a bit and are now over their normal 30 day timeline.  In fact, we have not received any waivers yet for contracts we have sent them in the month of May.  Judging by their current pace, I would expect an answer next week at the earliest. We will let you know as soon as we hear. *

And so we wait.


----------



## Madmavis

Madmavis49---$107-$11585-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 6/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 5/15


----------



## Madmavis

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat with the link in post #1? Thanks!


Done. Thank you


----------



## ScubaCat

heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---$110. $17935.15-150-BWV-AUG-0/19,95/20,150/21-sent6/8


Sorry, there's a link you click in the first post in this thread that formats it for you. Let me know if you have any issues with it!


----------



## heynowirv

ScubaCat said:


> Sorry, there's a link you click in the first post in this thread that formats it for you. Let me know if you have any issues with it!


scuba cat I did that form yesterday.Do you want me to do it again?


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8
Reposted.


----------



## JoshF

First contract.  Wish me luck!

JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9


----------



## ScubaCat

heynowirv said:


> scuba cat I did that form yesterday.Do you want me to do it again?


Looks like you got it now. Thanks so much for the contribution!


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Albee said:


> How delayed is your closing?  I'm asking as ours is in Oct. & we have not heard yet from ROFR.





Kidani_2015 said:


> Also interested in this as we have an October closing date and our contract went to ROFR on 5/7.  I'm hoping the contracts with delayed closing don't get put to the bottom of the pile.



Our closing is in December.  I don't think the delayed closing affected the ROFR timeline, as I have another non-delayed closing still waiting over 35 days now.


----------



## IndyToThere

IndyToThere---$102-$24480-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10

First contract after reading about DVC since a disney trip in 2014. At the time, I wasn't convinced we were ready to take a trip to disney every year and figured we would just do point rentals. COVID19 lockdown and some extra cash finally convinced me we'd be happy with relaxing at a disney resort, even if we're not going into the parks every day.


----------



## Lorana

Well, today is Day 30 for me, for my pending SSR contract.  Of course, I know reading these threads that I still have a long way to wait...


----------



## rookie1255

rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


----------



## Albee

We passed, sent 4/28, I believe.... Yay


Your ROFR string is below. Copy and paste all of the text in the box for posting.
It will paste as one line even if it shows up as multiple lines in the box.


Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 4/27, passed 6/10
Sorry if reposted,


----------



## E2ME2

heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8
> Reposted.


Good Deal - I've tried to get BWV at ~$100/Pt., but no sellers would accept that.
I think I may have missed my WOO  
ET


----------



## heynowirv

E2ME2 said:


> Good Deal - I've tried to get BWV at ~$100/Pt., but no sellers would accept that.
> I think I may have missed my WOO
> ET


If you were willing to go for a 200-250 point contract you might've found that price.The 150 was more points than we were looking for but at that price I couldn't resist. Thank you.


----------



## Tiffany H

rookie1255 said:


> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


Congrats! Ours was sent 4/29, too, so I hope that means that we hear soon!


----------



## E2ME2

Tiffany H said:


> Congrats! Ours was sent 4/29, too, so I hope that means that we hear soon!


Good Luck


----------



## E2ME2

rookie1255 said:


> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


I was looking at that the other day - the $76 got my attention, but the 1200 Points  was way too much for me.
CONGRATULATIONS - Good Luck with ROFR.
ET


----------



## squirrel!33

squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30, passed 6/10

Yay!  Finally!


----------



## Tiffany H

For those that passed today, I'm curious how you received your notice and what brokers you used. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## squirrel!33

Tiffany H said:


> For those that passed today, I'm curious how you received your notice and what brokers you used. Would you mind sharing?


I heard from Mason Title Company.  We are using them in conjunction with DVC Resale Market.  I requested Mason based on recommendations from these boards.


----------



## Tiffany H

squirrel!33 said:


> I heard from Mason Title Company.  We are using them in conjunction with DVC Resale Market.  I requested Mason based on recommendations from these boards.


Thank you!
We used DVC Resale Market as well but received a different title company this time.


----------



## squirrel!33

Tiffany H said:


> Thank you!
> We used DVC Resale Market as well but received a different title company this time.


I did just receive a notification from DVC Resale Market as well.  Their email was only about 2 hours behind Mason’s.


----------



## jjlyle

jjlyle---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/13


----------



## Mnymkr11

A lot of people seem to be waiting. I’m seeing a lot of mid 30s and early 40s for wait times...I’m currently at day 33


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10


----------



## #DVCnuts

rookie1255 said:


> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


Wow. That’s a lot of points!


----------



## Heathernoel

heynowirv said:


> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8
> Reposted.



These $110 BWV are killing me! This would have been my perfect contract, except my daughter and husband wanted AKV and ultimately the longer contract time on AKV won over.  But I can't help but eye your contract with envy  Congratulations!~


----------



## heynowirv

Heathernoel said:


> These $110 BWV are killing me! This would have been my perfect contract, except my daughter and husband wanted AKV and ultimately the longer contract time on AKV won over.  But I can't help but eye your contract with envy  Congratulations!~


Thank you, Our other contracts are at OKW, so come 1/31/42 when I'm 88 and my wife is 82 our DVC contracts retire together.


----------



## Royal Consort

Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10


My first case of addonitis.


----------



## FinallyFL

heynowirv said:


> Thank you, Our other contracts are at OKW, so come 1/31/42 when I'm 88 and my wife is 82 our DVC contracts retire together.


I'll also be 82 when my contracts terminate. My daughters both want my DVC but considering my grandmother lived to 103 they may be out of luck   .


----------



## Ice Cream Man

rookie1255 said:


> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10



Heck of a deal, no doubt about it.  $76 was their asking price, they wouldn't negotiate any?


----------



## nicstress

At Last! 50 days! Pretty appropriate since my first BIG trip home will be my 50th birthday  ❤ 

Nicstress---$135-$43460-300-CCV@WL-Mar-118/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22-50 days!- sent 4/21, passed 6/10


----------



## rookie1255

Thought it was a good deal, decided not to negotiate.  If they pricing it right just encourages people to lowball further then it'd just encourage more sellers to list higher assume people are going to offer lower.


----------



## rookie1255

Ice Cream Man said:


> Heck of a deal, no doubt about it.  $76 was their asking price, they wouldn't negotiate any?


Thought it was a good deal, decided not to negotiate.  If they pricing it right just encourages people to lowball further then it'd just encourage more sellers to list higher assume people are going to offer lower.


----------



## Heathernoel

heynowirv said:


> Thank you, Our other contracts are at OKW, so come 1/31/42 when I'm 88 and my wife is 82 our DVC contracts retire together.



Nice!  My husband is joking that he will be 88 when ours expires, but he is also a bit more of a DVC sceptic so liked the longer resale window.


----------



## JoshF

rookie1255 said:


> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


Well done!


----------



## Cody2020

Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


----------



## heynowirv

Cody2020 said:


> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


nice congrats


----------



## MagicalAloha

Steph01002 said:


> Day 34, but who’s counting? Maybe they will take all ROFR to sell direct points to the NBA and other sport associations? (Not starting rumors, just the waiting is getting old and I wonder what they are doing to take this long when it was about 2 weeks wait at the time we sent to ROFR.)


Or giving them away in Goodie Bags


----------



## SomePixiedust

SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9


----------



## Mnymkr11

Cody2020 said:


> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/29, passed 6/10


Great price!


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Heathernoel said:


> These $110 BWV are killing me! This would have been my perfect contract, except my daughter and husband wanted AKV and ultimately the longer contract time on AKV won over.  But I can't help but eye your contract with envy  Congratulations!~


Don't get me wrong..AKV is an awesome resort...but owning BWV for over 20 years..has been location location location....walking or boating to 2 parks...priceless.....enjoy your resort..


----------



## Lorana

SomePixiedust said:


> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9


What a great price!


----------



## SomePixiedust

Lorana said:


> What a great price!


 I was pretty happy with it! No points until next year but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hopfather28

Seems like this weeks was still a one day passing affair. Fingers crossed for action tomorrow but I'm thinking 45 days waiting will soon be the new normal.


----------



## rich dream vacations

SomePixiedust said:


> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9


Wow!! Small point contract at BWV for almost $100 pp!! And a fall use year!!! Nice score!


----------



## SomePixiedust

My hope was for $100-$105 per point but this was too perfect to pass up for a few hundred dollar difference.


----------



## mlayman7

mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

RyanWellhoefer--- $135 pp--$27705--200 PBV--April- 0/2019; 0/2020; 200/2020- sent 6/10, accepted by buyer, in Disney's hands now.


----------



## mazlan

Mazlan---$97-$10400-100-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/1


----------



## MagicalAloha

> mazlan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mazlan---$97-$10400-100-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/1
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy and still waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiffany H

Ours was sent 4/29 and we are still waiting.


----------



## andeesings

Tiffany H said:


> Ours was sent 4/29 and we are still waiting.



 No way! I submitted not long before that, what contract are you waiting on?? Was the price super low?


----------



## Tiffany H

andeesings said:


> No way! I submitted not long before that, what contract are you waiting on?? Was the price super low?


BLT, $140 a point with no points til 2021.


----------



## gisele2

Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


----------



## MrWonderful

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12



WHOA....  Stolen!    Seriously. Nice


----------



## gisele2

It is my first contract, i am really excited.


----------



## heynowirv

rich dream vacations said:


> Wow!! Small point contract at BWV for almost $100 pp!! And a fall use year!!! Nice score!


When did 150 points become a small contract?


----------



## lovethesun12

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


Missing that contract is the reason I had no choice but to drink 2 beer the other night.  

Seriously though, congrats!!!! So happy someone on the ROFR thread got it because even though the agent told me it wasn't an error in pricing I wasn't 100% convinced =)


----------



## mrrnyc2002

MrWonderful said:


> WHOA....  Stolen!    Seriously. Nice


wow! I think that's best deal I've seen yet.


----------



## shaunacb

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


Amazing! Let me know if you change your mind


----------



## RhodyKP

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


I'm in shock and VERY happy for you. That's $29 lower than the previous best BLT price per point for contracts of over 200 points since 1/1/19!! (_Based on the ROFR thread only_)


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Wow seriously congrats on that BLT I would have bought 500 for that price! I thought I was making out ok at $125. What agency was this with?


----------



## MBTigger

First contract heading to ROFR! Figured that since I have been using this as a guide I had best contribute!

MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/12
Also that BLT @100 is phenomenal!


----------



## Noah_t

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


I put in an offer on this but i guess you beat me to it.  Conragts!!!


----------



## tjm236

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


This will really test if ANYTHING is being taken.  Good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## gisele2

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Wow seriously congrats on that BLT I would have bought 500 for that price! I thought I was making out ok at $125. What agency was this with?


Fidelity


----------



## gisele2

Noah_t said:


> I put in an offer on this but i guess you beat me to it.  Conragts!!!


I made my offer at 5h30 am east time.


----------



## shaunacb

gisele2 said:


> I made my offer at 5h30 am east time.


How did you get notified so early of the listing? I wonder how long it was posted for. I am Canadian too so I can’t get any text message notifications. I also put an offer on it, but much later in the day than you. Congratulations!


----------



## gisele2

shaunacb said:


> How did you get notified so early of the listing? I wonder how long it was posted for. I am Canadian too so I can’t get any text message notifications. I also put an offer on it, but much later in the day than you. Congratulations!


I was awake early and decided to check all the listing.


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

gisele2 said:


> I was awake early and decided to check all the listing.


What great timing!


----------



## Hopfather28

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12


I. AM. JEALOUS. If that makes it through ROFR we will know for sure that Disney is not taking anything.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Seriously this will test ROFR for sure!  I feel ok now with my $125 BLT 160 lol.


----------



## MinnieSueB

gisele2 said:


> Fidelity


I do find it interesting that they don't have your sale listed as pending.  Guess that don't want to show how low they can go????


----------



## gisele2

MinnieSueB said:


> I do find it interesting that they don't have your sale listed as pending.  Guess that don't want to show how low they can go????


I know, it was listed at that price.


----------



## lovin'fl

gisele2 said:


> I know, it was listed at that price.


It was listed for $100...BLT?


----------



## MinnieSueB

gisele2 said:


> I know, it was listed at that price.


But usually after a contract is accepted & sent to ROFR they list it as "Sale Pending" but it's not there - interesting that they would not list it there????  Again maybe they don't want to advertise how low it sold


----------



## ScubaCat

RyanWellhoefer said:


> RyanWellhoefer--- $135 pp--$27705--200 PBV--April- 0/2019; 0/2020; 200/2020- sent 6/10, accepted by buyer, in Disney's hands now.


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? Thanks


----------



## shaunacb

gisele2 said:


> I made my offer at 5h30 am east time.


May I ask how you put the offer in? Just the link on the website, or did you email or phone an agent at Fidelity?  I assume your initial offer was full price?  Is the $845 closing costs or do you have to pay any dues?  I saw it was stripped until 2022.  I have no idea what closing costs are lately.  I am just wondering what my strategy should be if something else pops up like this. Thank you!


----------



## Noah_t

100$ is definitely a great price but theres lots of really good deals out there right now on BLT.  I think one could find something with a lot of points that you could rent and come real close to that 100$ point price.  There is a gamble though banking on the rental market staying as strong as it has been.  A lot of people have lost confidence and prices are definitely down.  Theres a lot of 15$/Point options out there now and thats for premium resorts.  Anyway if Disney stays out of the ROFR game we will see what value the market really puts on DVC.


----------



## Cyberc1978

shaunacb said:


> How did you get notified so early of the listing? I wonder how long it was posted for. I am Canadian too so I can’t get any text message notifications. I also put an offer on it, but much later in the day than you. Congratulations!



Have in mind That when fidelity lists a contract the first buyer to pay full asking gets it. If a buyer offers say $5 more pp but have sent in their offer later than the first buyer Offering full price then the 5$ more is not even considered.


----------



## gisele2

lovin'fl said:


> It was listed for $100...BLT?


Yes


----------



## gisele2

shaunacb said:


> May I ask how you put the offer in? Just the link on the website, or did you email or phone an agent at Fidelity?  I assume your initial offer was full price?  Is the $845 closing costs or do you have to pay any dues?  I saw it was stripped until 2022.  I have no idea what closing costs are lately.  I am just wondering what my strategy should be if something else pops up like this. Thank you!


I put my offer on the site, 845$ is the closing cost and fees for the Broker .


----------



## pinkxray

I am still pretty new to buying dvc. When I look at Fidelity all I see is BLT for $129 for 250. Where is the $100 listing?
Does fidelity have text? I do get an email about price reductions but that’s it.


----------



## bookwormde

pinkxray said:


> I am still pretty new to buying dvc. When I look at Fidelity all I see is BLT for $129 for 250. Where is the $100 listing?
> Does fidelity have text? I do get an email about price reductions but that’s it.


That was my guess, but hopefully the purchaser can confirm.

It appears that it had been on the market for about 5 months

25% below asking is relatively rare, but does happen, particularly with contracts that have been listed for a long time and which are larger


----------



## poofyo101

bookwormde said:


> That was my guess, but hopefully the purchaser can confirm.
> 
> It appears that it had been on the market for about 5 months
> 
> 25% below asking is relatively rare, but does happen, particularly with contracts that have been listed for a long time and which are larger


It was listed on the website that morning. It was pending on the website the day after and is not on there anymore. It was listed at 100.


----------



## lovethesun12

pinkxray said:


> I am still pretty new to buying dvc. When I look at Fidelity all I see is BLT for $129 for 250. Where is the $100 listing?
> Does fidelity have text? I do get an email about price reductions but that’s it.


I saw the offer as both available and pending, and offered on it as well. I actually posted about it on another thread before Gisele2 posted here. It must have been taken down yesterday.


----------



## shaunacb

Cyberc1978 said:


> Have in mind That when fidelity lists a contract the first buyer to pay full asking gets it. If a buyer offers say $5 more pp but have sent in their offer later than the first buyer Offering full price then the 5$ more is not even considered.


Thank you! That is exactly what I wanted to know. One follow up question - do you know if new contracts are listed at a specific time each day, or do they get loaded onto the website throughout the day? Thanks again.


----------



## DaveNan

shaunacb said:


> Thank you! That is exactly what I wanted to know. One follow up question - do you know if new contracts are listed at a specific time each day, or do they get loaded onto the website throughout the day? Thanks again.


When I was buying a couple of years ago, they would post once per day and it was around midnight east coast time.  May have changed by now.


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> I do find it interesting that they don't have your sale listed as pending.  Guess that don't want to show how low they can go????


Fidelity takes a while to update their status.  My contract was posted in my DVC account for weeks, after taking 91 Days in total, and was still showing as PENDING on the Fidelity site.
I think they must share IT resources with Disney


----------



## heynowirv

I think it might depend on the broker you deal with made an offer and agreement on a BWV contract and the very next day it was changed to Pending.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

A fidelty agent told me they do their upload of new contracts between midnight and 2 am Eastern


----------



## soniam

heynowirv said:


> I think it might depend on the broker you deal with made an offer and agreement on a BWV contract and the very next day it was changed to Pending.



I had the same experience.


----------



## kucanhead

kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13


----------



## bookwormde

gisele2 said:


> I put my offer on the site, 845$ is the closing cost and fees for the Broker .


you did not happen to notice if the listing number was in the 7400s?

I log all the new contracts between 5 and 7 in the morning each day, so I am trying to figure out if some are getting by me, I also check the pendings. I have noticed a lag sometimes between when the available disappear and the pendings show up


----------



## shaunacb

bookwormde said:


> you did not happen to notice if the listing number was in the 7400s?
> 
> I log all the new contracts between 5 and 7 in the morning each day, so I am trying to figure out if some are getting by me, I also check the pendings. I have noticed a lag sometimes between when the available disappear and the pendings show up


I think the listing # was 5006213


----------



## bookwormde

shaunacb said:


> I think the listing # was 5006213


what broker?


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> A fidelty agent told me they do their upload of new contracts between midnight and 2 am Eastern


Last year I bought a contract at 4 am as my DH was out snow blowing!  It was a small OKW for $82.   The contract was not there the night before which seems to confirm this information.  I put in a full price offer (actually a bit over) and got the contract.


----------



## shaunacb

bookwormde said:


> what broker?


Fidelity


----------



## bookwormde

shaunacb said:


> Fidelity


Fidelity sequentially  numbers their contracts 6213 would have originally been listed last fall


----------



## Cyberc1978

shaunacb said:


> Thank you! That is exactly what I wanted to know. One follow up question - do you know if new contracts are listed at a specific time each day, or do they get loaded onto the website throughout the day? Thanks again.


no sorry, I have no idea when they update their website.


----------



## lovethesun12

bookwormde said:


> Fidelity sequentially  numbers their contracts 6213 would have originally been listed last fall


I saw that too (you mentioned it here before so I noticed ). I assumed it had been either reduced, or relisted somehow?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Took me a bit to figure this out, hope I did it right this time 

Arguetafamily---$120-$32604-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/12 

Arguetafamily---$106-$18112-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3


----------



## FinallyFL

Arguetafamily said:


> Took me a bit to figure this out, hope I did it right this time
> 
> Arguetafamily---$120-$32604-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/12
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$18112-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3


Congrats! I assume you are having the seller bank the 2019 points.


----------



## Arguetafamily

FinallyFL said:


> Congrats! I assume you are having the seller bank the 2019 points.



You know for the first contract, they didn't ask, which is strange because all points are available. Maybe they assumed it would close before July and I would have access to bank them myself? I should ask, thanks for bringing it to my attention

Just looked...it reads banked, shows how new to this we are


----------



## Sandisw

Arguetafamily said:


> You know for the first contract, they didn't ask, which is strange because all points are available. Maybe they assumed it would close before July and I would have access to bank them myself? I should ask, thanks for bringing it to my attention



Definitely ask.  They will probably have to do an addendum and it may need to go to ROFR again, but worth it.  I made it a part of my offer in early May and we have not even passed ROFR yet.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Sandisw said:


> Definitely ask.  They will probably have to do an addendum and it may need to go to ROFR again, but worth it.  I made it a part of my offer in early May and we have not even passed ROFR yet.



Didn't notice it said banked. Thank you!


----------



## Heathernoel

Quick questions: I luckily had my late April contract pass ROFR on June 4th. We wired the money and signed the contract quickly but are still waiting for the seller. They are Canadian so I know it needs to be notarized.  So I wondered 1)can the broker help nudge this along (i.e. is it worth reaching out to the broker)? 2) does it automatically close on the close date of they don't sign?

Thanks. I am trying to use my points for October so want this to move along! Plus I worry they have changed their mind...


----------



## hlhlaw07

Heathernoel said:


> Quick questions: I luckily had my late April contract pass ROFR on June 4th. We wired the money and signed the contract quickly but are still waiting for the seller. They are Canadian so I know it needs to be notarized.  So I wondered 1)can the broker help nudge this along (i.e. is it worth reaching out to the broker)? 2) does it automatically close on the close date of they don't sign?
> 
> Thanks. I am trying to use my points for October so want this to move along! Plus I worry they have changed their mind...


1) the broker can send reminders, but there is not much else a broker can do to make someone get something notarized in Canada.

2) It will not automatically close on the close date. It cannot close until the seller returns the executed deed. Without a signed deed the property cannot be transferred to you. If they don’t return documents in time you can either continue to wait until they do, or you can decide to treat it as though the seller is in default and give notice that you are terminating the contract because of the seller’s default.


----------



## Heathernoel

hlhlaw07 said:


> 1) the broker can send reminders, but there is not much else a broker can do to make someone get something notarized in Canada.
> 
> 2) It will not automatically close on the close date. It cannot close until the seller returns the executed deed. Without a signed deed the property cannot be transferred to you. If they don’t return documents in time you can either continue to wait until they do, or you can decide to treat it as though the seller is in default and give notice that you are terminating the contract because of the seller’s default.



Thank you, that all makes sense. I figured the broker  couldn't make someone do something (I am sure sometimes they wish they could) but I did wondered if they will gently prod someone to get it in.

That also makes sense about the contract and closing. If I decided to call the contract in default after the closing date (note, I have no plan on this) do I get my deposit back?


----------



## MrWonderful

Heathernoel said:


> If I decided to call the contract in default after the closing date (note, I have no plan on this) do I get my deposit back?



Read the contract - it should spell out EXACTLY what will occur if that were to happen. In every contract I have seen, yes you would receive your deposit back if seller is in default.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Heathernoel said:


> Thank you, that all makes sense. I figured the broker  couldn't make someone do something (I am sure sometimes they wish they could) but I did wondered if they will gently prod someone to get it in.
> 
> That also makes sense about the contract and closing. If I decided to call the contract in default after the closing date (note, I have no plan on this) do I get my deposit back?


Unless you signed a very strange contract, you would get your deposit back. It may not be immediately though. There is likely a provision in the contract that provides you must give the other party notice that you consider them in default and then there is usually a waiting period to allow the other period to comply with the contract before any money is returned, whether it be a deposit or if you have already sent the total balance due under the contract. But without knowing what is in your contract I cannot speak specifically to what will happen in your case.


----------



## stfxkid

We are at the 43 day point, this is getting crazy.


----------



## Hopfather28

stfxkid said:


> We are at the 43 day point, this is getting crazy.



I'm "only" at 35 at this point. I honestly believe this week we will see movement on more than one day (low bar I know).


----------



## Lorana

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm "only" at 35 at this point. I honestly believe this week we will see movement on more than one day (low bar I know).


I'm only at 34 days for my SSR (and only 12 days for my CCV), and I am desperately hoping ROFR picks up again soon, too.  All these posts are making me sad thinking I may not see my points till August/September.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Heathernoel said:


> Quick questions: I luckily had my late April contract pass ROFR on June 4th. We wired the money and signed the contract quickly but are still waiting for the seller. They are Canadian so I know it needs to be notarized.  So I wondered 1)can the broker help nudge this along (i.e. is it worth reaching out to the broker)? 2) does it automatically close on the close date of they don't sign?
> 
> Thanks. I am trying to use my points for October so want this to move along! Plus I worry they have changed their mind...


I just experienced this on a Copper Creek contract. It took the seller forever, but when I had the broker nudge him, the signed docs were returned within a few days and the contract closed. Like you, it was the whole notary issue.
They can’t get their money until they do the paperwork, which should be sufficient motivation.


----------



## Madmavis

Lorana said:


> I'm only at 34 days for my SSR (and only 12 days for my CCV), and I am desperately hoping ROFR picks up again soon, too.  All these posts are making me sad thinking I may not see my points till August/September.


I’m at day 31 and the waiting is driving me crazy. I don’t want to think about not knowing for another 2+ weeks. Ugh


----------



## Heathernoel

MrWonderful said:


> Read the contract - it should spell out EXACTLY what will occur if that were to happen. In every contract I have seen, yes you would receive your deposit back if seller is in default.



Will do! Thank you.


----------



## Steph01002

Day 40. Hoping to hear this week!


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

Steph01002 said:


> Day 40. Hoping to hear this week!


I’m on day 41, so right there with you. Fingers crossed that we get some good news this week!


----------



## badeacon

Day 47 here!!!


----------



## FinallyFL

Day 5, so far from closing. Hoping I have the points in my account by Oct. 1.


----------



## Lorana

I just got an update from my broker letting me know that I hadn't missed any emails, but that ROFR was taking longer than usual due to the pandemic on Disney's end.  They let me know that they expect that I should get a response from Disney around 6/25, due to the fact that they've received ROFR from contracts submitted on 5/1 and mine was submitted 5/11.  I thought that was rather nice of the broker to keep me updated this way.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I'm getting pretty frustrated/nervous. I am so confused why some offers were taking only 1-2 weeks to pass just a few weeks ago, whereas someone have taken much longer. 

For me, the current points might become an issue. There are 200+ 2020 points that cannot be banked and must be used by 1/31/2021. These points are in holding as well, so I can only book so many weeks out. 

The longer it takes the less it looks like I will be able to use these points. If it takes another 21 days, we'll say...it could be September before anything is official.


----------



## Lorana

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm getting pretty frustrated/nervous. I am so confused why some offers were taking only 1-2 weeks to pass just a few weeks ago, whereas someone have taken much longer.
> 
> For me, the current points might become an issue. There are 200+ 2020 points that cannot be banked and must be used by 1/31/2021. These points are in holding as well, so I can only book so many weeks out.
> 
> The longer it takes the less it looks like I will be able to use these points. If it takes another 21 days, we'll say...it could be September before anything is official.


I hear you.  One of my resale contracts has 2018 points banked into 2019, that need to be used by 8/31/2020.  At this point, I'm trying to accept that I'll just lose those points entirely.


----------



## Jnivek

Jnivek---$118-$21990-170-BWV-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/2


44 days and still waiting on ROFR


----------



## holyrita

Submitted 4/30, will be day 47 going into this week! This is our week though.. I feel it!! (going to pretend like I didn't say that about that last 6 weeks )


----------



## Tiffany H

holyrita said:


> Submitted 4/30, will be day 47 going into this week! This is our week though.. I feel it!! (going to pretend like I didn't say that about that last 6 weeks )


Right there with you! I submitted 4/29. Seeing 4/29 and 4/30 pass last week, this just has to be our week.


----------



## Bambi19

FinallyFL said:


> Day 5, so far from closing. Hoping I have the points in my account by Oct. 1.


About the same, day 9 and hoping for points by mid to late September...


----------



## JoshF

How long is the process of closing AFTER the ROFR passes?  I'm 5 days into an accepted offer on AUL and am planning on going to AUL for Easter Break.  It seems like I will likely be within the 7 month window.  I wonder if any rooms will still be available?


----------



## Lclark5678

Is anyone hoping, partially at least, that Disney starts to buy back again for the sake of DVC value? Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will stop buying back contracts? With the recent resale restrictions and lost revenue, I wonder if changes are in the future.


----------



## JoshF

Lclark5678 said:


> Is anyone hoping, partially at least, that Disney starts to buy back again for the sake of DVC value? Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will stop buying back contracts? With the recent resale restrictions and lost revenue, I wonder if changes are in the future.


I sure do


----------



## FinallyFL

JoshF said:


> How long is the process of closing AFTER the ROFR passes?  I'm 5 days into an accepted offer on AUL and am planning on going to AUL for Easter Break.  It seems like I will likely be within the 7 month window.  I wonder if any rooms will still be available?


I've read that it's another 2-4 weeks to get the points into your account.


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/13 

First plunge into the DVC market.  Thanks to everyone here for all the great advice!


----------



## CastAStone

brf5003 said:


> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/13
> 
> First plunge into the DVC market.  Thanks to everyone here for all the great advice!


Thanks for posting, congratulations, and welcome to Disboards!


----------



## Madmavis

holyrita said:


> Submitted 4/30, will be day 47 going into this week! This is our week though.. I feel it!! (going to pretend like I didn't say that about that last 6 weeks )


Positive thoughts heading your way


----------



## Matty B13

Lclark5678 said:


> Is anyone hoping, partially at least, that Disney starts to buy back again for the sake of DVC value? Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will stop buying back contracts? With the recent resale restrictions and lost revenue, I wonder if changes are in the future.


I really think that DVC, espcially direct purchases are way overvalued, especially if you take the high maintenance fees into consideration.  The breakeven with the contracts is over 10 years out now, and most owners don't keep the contracts that long.  This is a great money maker for Disney and DVC, but not a savings for most owners.


----------



## CastAStone

Matty B13 said:


> I really think that DVC, espcially direct purchases are way overvalued, especially if you take the high maintenance fees into consideration.  The breakeven with the contracts is over 10 years out now, and most owners don't keep the contracts that long.  This is a great money maker for Disney and DVC, but not a savings for most owners.


The break even is much shorter than if it holds its resale value and you sell it after 10 years. A big if but I don’t think anyone who bought direct in 2010 is selling in 2020 thinking they didnt get their moneys worth.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Some highly interesting prices sent to ROFR this week! OMG, that $100 BLT...

Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Some highly interesting prices sent to ROFR this week! OMG, that $100 BLT...
> 
> Good luck, everyone!!!


Wow missed that one. How many points was it?


----------



## stfxkid

Lclark5678 said:


> Is anyone hoping, partially at least, that Disney starts to buy back again for the sake of DVC value? Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will stop buying back contracts? With the recent resale restrictions and lost revenue, I wonder if changes are in the future.


Sure but after my contract passes ROFR


----------



## Lclark5678

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Wow missed that one. How many points was it?


 
250, I think.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

Lclark5678 said:


> 250, I think.


Dang lol hope it passes ROFR. That could be the first one taken if they open back up in July lol


----------



## RhodyKP

JoshF said:


> How long is the process of closing AFTER the ROFR passes?  I'm 5 days into an accepted offer on AUL and am planning on going to AUL for Easter Break.  It seems like I will likely be within the 7 month window.  I wonder if any rooms will still be available?


Check out the Closing Time thread. People post the various dates along the way in the closing process:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-301#post-62003403


----------



## RhodyKP

Matty B13 said:


> I really think that DVC, espcially direct purchases are way overvalued, especially if you take the high maintenance fees into consideration.  The breakeven with the contracts is over 10 years out now, and most owners don't keep the contracts that long.  This is a great money maker for Disney and DVC, but not a savings for most owners.


Agreed. I'm not saying there aren't cost savings involved, but I do think it holds a great deal of psychological value for some time (including yours truly).


----------



## Matty B13

RhodyKP said:


> Agreed. I'm not saying there aren't cost savings involved, but I do think it holds a great deal of psychological value for some time (including yours truly).


Yes, the psychological value is a big part of it.

I just feel that the price has been hyper-inflated the past couple of years, but so has many other things in the economy as well.


----------



## gisele2

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Dang lol hope it passes ROFR. That could be the first one taken if they open back up in July lol


Hope not!!!!!


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

My wife and I are only on Day 5. A long way to go in the wait for us.  Was wondering if anyone has any additional information on taxes and purchasing of DVC. There appear to be no youtube videos regarding deed purchases, tax implications. As these are huge investments if you pay cash, I would imagine there are some tax ramifications to report on and I would like as much info on that as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Lorana said:


> I just got an update from my broker letting me know that I hadn't missed any emails, but that ROFR was taking longer than usual due to the pandemic on Disney's end.  They let me know that they expect that I should get a response from Disney around 6/25, due to the fact that they've received ROFR from contracts submitted on 5/1 and mine was submitted 5/11.  I thought that was rather nice of the broker to keep me updated this way.





gisele2 said:


> Hope not!!!!!


Wow!


----------



## RachStu

Wow, Gisele2! That is a seriously fantastic price. You must be over the moon. Good luck with ROFR. If a price like that was ever going to get through now is the right time. That’s the sort of price I think these points are actually worth.


----------



## ScubaCat

RyanWellhoefer said:


> My wife and I are only on Day 5. A long way to go in the wait for us.  Was wondering if anyone has any additional information on taxes and purchasing of DVC. There appear to be no youtube videos regarding deed purchases, tax implications. As these are huge investments if you pay cash, I would imagine there are some tax ramifications to report on and I would like as much info on that as possible. Thanks in advance.


You can deduct the property tax portion of your annual maintenance fees.  It's not much, but may as well take it.  It doesn't work for me anymore thanks to the SALT cap, either.


----------



## Figment's Girl

I am curious to know when DVC employees are back in the office.


----------



## E2ME2

RachStu said:


> Wow, Gisele2! That is a seriously fantastic price. You must be over the moon. Good luck with ROFR. If a price like that was ever going to get through now is the right time. That’s the sort of price I think these points are actually worth.


If this one passes ROFR, there will be an explosion over on the "lowball offer " thread!


----------



## MagicalAloha

E2ME2 said:


> If this one passes ROFR, there will be an explosion over on the "lowball offer " thread!


It already has begun...


----------



## RachStu

E2ME2 said:


> If this one passes ROFR, there will be an explosion over on the "lowball offer " thread!



Yes, that should get the low price vs fair price debate going


----------



## MagicalAloha

Figment's Girl said:


> I am curious to know when DVC employees are back in the office.


I think they are, I emailed my Sales Rep and he replied vs last month when I emailed my SR I receieved a generic email stating they were out of the office...


----------



## gisele2

RachStu said:


> Wow, Gisele2! That is a seriously fantastic price. You must be over the moon. Good luck with ROFR. If a price like that was ever going to get through now is the right time. That’s the sort of price I think these points are actually worth.


I am looking for prices reflecting a 9,75$ and bellow price per point over the term of the contract including the MF.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CastAStone said:


> The break even is much shorter than if it holds its resale value and you sell it after 10 years. A big if but I don’t think anyone who bought direct in 2010 is selling in 2020 thinking they didnt get their moneys worth.


Hard to imagine that the 2042 resorts will hold their value after 10 years, since after 20 the value of the contracts will approach zero. In ten or twenty years, though, I can see the value of the 2060 and later expiration date resorts maintaining or even increasing.


----------



## Lorana

MagicalAloha said:


> I think they are, I emailed my Sales Rep and he replied vs last month when I emailed my SR I receieved a generic email stating they were out of the office...


My sales rep still has the Out of Office auto-reply.  I don't suppose your sales rep knows if there will be any direct inventives offered?


----------



## glamdring269

Paul Stupin said:


> Hard to imagine that the 2042 resorts will hold their value after 10 years, since after 20 the value of the contracts will approach zero. In ten or twenty years, though, I can see the value of the 2060 and later expiration date resorts maintaining or even increasing.



This is why we just sold our 2042 contract. Figured we would be going late 2021 at earliest, though most likely late 2022. We go every other year. Not a lot of wiggle room left for us to bail after 2 more trips but certainly a lot of short term risk. Seems the same line of thought should be used when purchasing though circumstances might differ by age and other factors.


----------



## Paul Stupin

glamdring269 said:


> This is why we just sold our 2042 contract. Figured we would be going late 2021 at earliest, though most likely late 2022. We go every other year. Not a lot of wiggle room left for us to bail after 2 more trips but certainly a lot of short term risk. Seems the same line of thought should be used when purchasing though circumstances might differ by age and other factors.


Alot of folks often say that they don’t mind the early expiration date because by that time they’ll be...( insert age here of what they regard as old). The thinking being “I will have gone to Disney for decades, that’s a long time, 2042 is far away, and at that point I might be too old to enjoy the parks, and I’m ok with that.” But if it were a later expiration date resort, they could just sell their contract and potentially recoup a large (if not all) portion of their initial investment.  But by that point the 2042 contracts will have lost 100% of their value. Of course everyone has a different way of looking at it, and I love both Boardwalk and Beach Club, but we wound up buying at CCV instead.


----------



## CastAStone

Paul Stupin said:


> Alot of folks often say that they don’t mind the early expiration date because by that time they’ll be...( insert age here of what they regard as old). The thinking being “I will have gone to Disney for decades, that’s a long time, 2042 is far away, and at that point I might be too old to enjoy the parks, and I’m ok with that.” But if it were a later expiration date resort, they could just sell their contract and potentially recoup a large (if not all) portion of their initial investment.  But by that point the 2042 contracts will have lost 100% of their value. Of course everyone has a different way of looking at it, and I love both Boardwalk and Beach Club, but we wound up buying at CCV instead.


If you’re too old or too dead to spend the proceeds, why would you care?

I think the drop off in 2042 resort value will be slow, simply because when you look at it with say five years left on the contract, the breakeven value of those points will be incredibly clear, and will still be reasonably high. At that point it’s not about net present values of fee increases or opportunity costs, The effects of those are negligible, even compounded, over just five years. Its just simple math. If hypothetically BWV expired in 2026 and thus had 5 years left on it today, i’d look at it and say those 100 points are worth a room that would cost me $3890 in cash, minus $736 in MFs. (3890-736) x 5 = $15,770, or $157 per point, in other words, far more than the resort is going for today.

I wouldn’t be surprised to see these “trial DVC“ contracts be quite popular on the resale market at that point.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CastAStone said:


> If you’re too old or too dead to spend the proceeds, why would you care?
> 
> I think the drop off in 2042 resort value will be slow, simply because when you look at it with say five years left on the contract, the breakeven value of those points will be incredibly clear, and will still be reasonably high. At that point it’s not about net present values of fee increases or opportunity costs, The effects of those are negligible, even compounded, over just five years. Its just simple math. If hypothetically BWV expired in 2026 and thus had 5 years left on it today, i’d look at it and say those 100 points are worth a room that would cost me $3890 in cash, minus $736 in MFs. (3890-736) x 5 = $15,770, or $157 per point, in other words, far more than the resort is going for today.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised to see these “trial DVC“ contracts be quite popular on the resale market at that point.


 But I don’t think I would be either too old or too dead! No matter your age it’s nice to be able to recoup value. Good point about the math, but remember that contracts then will still be for sale at the later expiration date resorts, which at that time will represent an exponentially greater value. In any event, none of this is a pressing concern for any of us today, and 2042 is still a long time away!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Tiffany H said:


> Right there with you! I submitted 4/29. Seeing 4/29 and 4/30 pass last week, this just has to be our week.


Wow!  Crazy! We were submitted 4/24 & finally passed  5/28.  You guys HAVE got to be soon!


----------



## RhodyKP

CastAStone said:


> If you’re too old or too dead to spend the proceeds, why would you care?


I agree, if you’re anything more than mostly dead it doesn’t matter.


----------



## lovin'fl

Edit to add CC:
I am seller on these 2 to same buyer. Sent to ROFR today. The buyer paying dues on 34 points while the other 15 are banked from 2019. And buyer is paying CC. I added those on total below (they are paying 1 CC of $685 so I just added it to the 50 pointer). So totals represent the buyers' costs and not what we, sellers, get because we have to pay commissions and $150 fee each contract.

lovin'fl---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21-I am seller- sent 6/16


lovin'fl---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21-I am seller- sent 6/16


----------



## blizzard

blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16

Been a member at OKW since 1997, and this is my first add-on.  Looking for something different as we edge toward retirement!


----------



## ChipNdale8887

RhodyKP said:


> I agree, if you’re anything more than mostly dead it doesn’t matter.


It is nice to hand down the contract or a check though if you have kids or family. Heck even a check to help out your retirement.


----------



## Tiffany H

What does everyone think:
Will Disney continue with Wednesday ROFR this week or change and do some on various days?


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16/2020

Sixth try, or something close to it!  Nice little add on to keep our OKW contracts company!


----------



## heynowirv

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16/2020
> 
> Sixth try, or something close to it!  Nice little add on to keep our OKW contracts company!


That's a nice one, good luck


----------



## becauseimnew

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16/2020
> 
> Sixth try, or something close to it!  Nice little add on to keep our OKW contracts company!


Wow! I was looking at that contract. Congratulations.


----------



## heynowirv

becauseimnew said:


> Wow! I was looking at that contract. Congratulations.


----------



## heynowirv

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16/2020
> 
> Sixth try, or something close to it!  Nice little add on to keep our OKW contracts company!


We too are adding to our OKW with a 150 point BWV


----------



## Madmavis

Tiffany H said:


> What does everyone think:
> Will Disney continue with Wednesday ROFR this week or change and do some on various days?


Thanks for the info. I was going to ask what day of the week it was that they were passing contracts.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> I am seller on these 2 to same buyer. Sent to ROFR today. The buyer paying dues on 34 points while the other 15 are banked from 2019.
> 
> lovin'fl---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21-I am seller- sent 6/16
> 
> 
> lovin'fl---$80-$4218-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21-I am seller- sent 6/16


Sold our 3rd HHI contract today. 50 points Aug UY $85pp but no reimbursement for the 20 2020 points. Will post when it goes to ROFR. Done selling. Down to 325 points. Had bought 750.


----------



## Ice83861

Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15 

First time post and first contract!  I really appreciate all the information everyone throws out.  It has helped alot with the process.  My wife and I look forward to being part of the community!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ice83861 said:


> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15
> 
> First time post and first contract!  I really appreciate all the information everyone throws out.  It has helped alot with the process.  My wife and I look forward to being part of the community!


nice!  Where'd you get that one from?  I missed it (what was the list price?)


----------



## RhodyKP

ChipNdale8887 said:


> It is nice to hand down the contract or a check though if you have kids or family. Heck even a check to help out your retirement.


My reply was a Princess Bride joke that sadly nobody seemed to get


----------



## E2ME2

RhodyKP said:


> My reply was a Princess Bride joke that sadly nobody seemed to get


I caught your "nearly dead" reference -


----------



## holyrita

Someone posted on Facebook they received a call from their broker about ROFR today! Looks like ROFR-Christmas might be coming early this week  They also shared their broker said A LOT came back today after weeks of hearing on very few!! (which I assume would create a bit of a bottleneck for the title companies, but we in this group are used to waiting at this point, right? )


----------



## Ice83861

chicagoshannon said:


> nice!  Where'd you get that one from?  I missed it (what was the list price?)


This one was listed at dvcbyresale.com.   Original listing price was $105


----------



## lcur77

holyrita said:


> Someone posted on Facebook they received a call from their broker about ROFR today! Looks like ROFR-Christmas might be coming early this week  They also shared their broker said A LOT came back today after weeks of hearing on very few!! (which I assume would create a bit of a bottleneck for the title companies, but we in this group are used to waiting at this point, right? )



I know a lot of people are a head of me but...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ice83861 said:


> This one was listed at dvcbyresale.com.   Original listing price was $105


thanks.  That's why I didn't bid.  Was trying to bid on things around $100. Will have to consider all now!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ice83861 said:


> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15
> 
> First time post and first contract!  I really appreciate all the information everyone throws out.  It has helped alot with the process.  My wife and I look forward to being part of the community!


 Let's keep the economy going!! Congratulations!!


----------



## E2ME2

Ice83861 said:


> This one was listed at dvcbyresale.com.   Original listing price was $105


Good Luck with ROFR - you shouldn't have a problem at $95


----------



## Tiffany H

holyrita said:


> Someone posted on Facebook they received a call from their broker about ROFR today! Looks like ROFR-Christmas might be coming early this week  They also shared their broker said A LOT came back today after weeks of hearing on very few!! (which I assume would create a bit of a bottleneck for the title companies, but we in this group are used to waiting at this point, right? )


Thank you for posting here! I wonder which broker got a lot back today.


----------



## eccobleu

Finally! 


eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1, passed 6/16


----------



## Tiffany H

eccobleu said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1, passed 6/16


Congrats!
I'm now anxious - we submitted on 4/29!


----------



## Loniloni

Loniloni said:


> Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1



Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 5/1, passed 6/16


----------



## Jnivek

Jnivek---$118-$21990-170-BWV-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/2- passed 6/16


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4, passed 6/16

After many trips to WDW over the years, we are thrilled to finally be part of the club!


----------



## Madmavis

Tiffany H said:


> Thank you for posting here! I wonder which broker got a lot back today.


Hopefully they are still all passing


----------



## Tiffany H

Madmavis said:


> Hopefully they are still all passing


I checked with mine and they haven't heard. I don't understand why others after me are passing (or hearing for that matter) and I haven't. I guess there is something else I'm missing.


----------



## Madmavis

Tiffany H said:


> I checked with mine and they haven't heard. I don't understand why others after me are passing (or hearing for that matter) and I haven't. I guess there is something else I'm missing.


Fingers crossed you’ll hear soon


----------



## Noles235

Tiffany H said:


> I checked with mine and they haven't heard. I don't understand why others after me are passing (or hearing for that matter) and I haven't. I guess there is something else I'm missing.


It is no fun seeing others that submitted later. Stressful to keep checking your email box.
Would be nice if we knew which broker each was from recently.


----------



## Madmavis

Noles235 said:


> It is no fun seeing others that submitted later. Stressful to keep checking your email box.
> Would be nice if we knew which broker each was from recently.


When did your contract get submitted?


----------



## jamier2

Man this thread is making my patience grow thin. I'm so glad to see all these that passed ROFR and the submit dates are getting really close to mine! I just can not wait to hear.


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

Noles235 said:


> It is no fun seeing others that submitted later. Stressful to keep checking your email box.
> Would be nice if we knew which broker each was from recently.


I just passed today and my broker is Fidelity. I am hoping that all of you still waiting to hear, especially on contracts from late April/ early May, hear back very soon.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7

Im also still waiting........


----------



## MagicalAloha

Heatherlyeverafter said:


> I just passed today and my broker is Fidelity. I am hoping that all of you still waiting to hear, especially on contracts from late April/ early May, hear back very soon.


When was your contact submitted?


----------



## heynowirv

I'm  a seller and it's day#34
I'm also buyer but only day#8


----------



## Cyberc1978

MagicalAloha said:


> When was your contact submitted?


I just checked as Im using fidelity too. Her contract was submitted 5/4.


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

MagicalAloha said:


> When was your contact submitted?


It was submitted on 5/4.


----------



## Snowmiser

Submitted on 4/30 and still waiting.  Hoping for an email from Fidelity soon!


----------



## RachStu

Tiffany H said:


> Thank you for posting here! I wonder which broker got a lot back today.



One agent reported getting six contracts through today on Facebook.


----------



## CastAStone

RachStu said:


> according to her Facebook page. She said she got six back today.


Last time people posted about her all the posts got removed as her site is banned. Just an FYI.


----------



## RachStu

CastAStone said:


> Last time people posted about her all the posts got removed as her site is banned. Just an FYI.



Whoops! Will delete. But now I’m intrigued to know why?!


----------



## G.C.

E2ME2 said:


> I caught your "nearly dead" reference -


I got it too!  You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles.


----------



## RhodyKP

I wonder how many people who post on the Closing Time! thread also post on this one? I definitely see people who are on both, and people who are on one but not the other. If they don't, do you think it's because they don't know about ROFR (not possible; it's the greatest thread ever) or because they're shy about sharing the details of their agreements? I love data very very much so I'm always thinking of ways to get more of it.


----------



## stfxkid

stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2, passed 6/16


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21-I am seller- sent 6/16

So I tried to do the link with what all we are getting....but it told me to add CC and/ annual dues. I added the CC the buyers are paying. Didnt add that to my other 2 this morning. But added the annual dues they are paying. Buyer not paying dues on this one, at $85pp. I will go back and add the CC the buyer is paying on the other 2.


----------



## Sandisw

Getting close..mine was sent on 5/5!


----------



## andeesings

ChipNdale8887 said:


> Wow missed that one. How many points was it?


Yeah that one was absolutely crazy, I definitely would have jumped on that one myself!!


----------



## Superman1011

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> bigskyernurse---$100-$18932-180-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 145/20, 180/21- sent 4/3, passed 4/14
> 
> kkmauch---$99-$28135-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 170/19, 20/20, 270/21-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> DJDWOOT---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Monorailmom---$95-$17138-160-AKV-Dec-129/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/27
> 
> nickoley---$95-$10922-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/18, passed 5/1
> 
> andeesings---$100-$3000-300-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 300/21-Seller pays MF'20/closing- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$105-$17450-150-AKV-Oct-2/19, 238/20, 150/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/12
> 
> Rm4OneMore---$95-$31913-320-AKV-Oct-0/19, 216/20, 123/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/13
> 
> eatmoreveg---$125-$5455-40-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 40/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19
> 
> tawi---$107-$11982-100-AKV-Sep-0/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19
> 
> heathernoel---$117-$14611-120-AKV-Sep-0/19, 146/20, 126/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/27, passed 5/28
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> gumbydom---$75-$15450-200-AUL-Oct-12/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Split Closing Costs- sent 4/28, passed 6/3
> 
> Albee---$91-$12914-130-AUL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 4/27, passed 6/10
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> jill444---$138-$31150-210-BCV-Dec-0/18, 31/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> DVCnuts---$120-$18715-150-BCV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF ‘20- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> squirrel!33---$133-$21659-150-BCV-Dec-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/30, passed 6/10
> 
> Cody2020---$115-$35463-300-BCV-Oct-0/19, 131/20, 300/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/29, passed 6/10
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Vkothari916---$130-$25250-180-BLT-Dec-138/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> tputorti---$139-$23973-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 204/20, 160/21- sent 4/2, passed 5/5
> 
> ncgator---$130-$21077-150-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/11
> 
> Cruz85---$129-$33238-240-BLT-Mar-0/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 4/17, passed 5/14
> 
> Richv03---$140-$18129-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 94/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/3
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 30/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 50/21-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3, passed 4/15
> 
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7376-50-BWV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 4/8, passed 4/16
> 
> Sandisw (Seller)---$115.5-$18003-150-BWV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 27/20, 150/21-Seller paying MF'20- sent 4/11, passed 4/22
> 
> TheDuchess---$115-$18940-150-BWV-Jun-147/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 4/12, passed 4/23
> 
> BigSkyERNurse---$108-$34220-300-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 247/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/12
> 
> Donald&Daisy---$110-$30375-270-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 4/20, passed 5/18
> 
> jlshelt---$133-$13960-100-BWV-Jun- 0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays '20 MFs- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> My3kids1989---$130-$21704-150-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 4/28, passed 5/28
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/9
> 
> Anuhea35---$75-$5110-60-OKW-Dec-0/18, 60/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/15, passed 4/29
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> annachunt---$100-$14103-126-OKW-Aug-0/19, 126/20, 126/21- sent 4/13, passed 4/22
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7, passed 4/1
> 
> BoardwalkGlenn---$165-$5375-30-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21- sent 3/17, passed 4/1
> 
> quizguy---$125-$26358-200-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 201/20, 200/21- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Masonreels---$123-$12800-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/13, passed 4/23
> 
> wacat---$135-$14711-100-PVB-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> DVC Flip---$120-$27280-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 13/20, 220/21- sent 4/15, passed 5/1
> 
> Pixie0117---$130-$14279-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 122/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/16, passed 5/1
> 
> Toddlermom311---$145-$11869-75-PVB-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 75/21- sent 4/27, passed 5/28
> 
> Speedyfishy---$120-$12000-100-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 96/20, 4/21-Seller pays closing and MF-sent 4/25, passed 5/28
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> dkhenderson---$99-$16786-160-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 160/21- sent 3/10, passed 3/25
> 
> Deswank---$96-$15416-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 4/14, passed 4/23
> 
> Becky19---$105-$7180-60-SSR-Jun-0/19, 60/20, 60/21- sent 4/24, passed 5/19
> 
> MinnieSueB---$90-$19627-200-SSR-Dec-16/19, 200/20, 200/21-sent 4/24, passed 5/28
> 
> rookie1255---$76-$92200-1200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 1200/21, 1200/22- sent 4/29, passed 6/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> Zurezo---$165-$33707-200-VGC-Jun-192/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 4/21, passed 5/19
> 
> jotunheim---$192-$54947-270-VGC-Aug-0/19, 275/20, 270/21- sent 4/27, passed 6/3
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> squirrel!33---$150-$30900-200-VGF-Dec-0/18, 42/19, 101/20, 200/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/15, passed 4/23
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> BRV2020---$88-$21378-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 179/20, 220/21- sent 4/10, passed 4/21
> 
> rich dream vacations---$100-$18964-180-BRV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 180/21- sent 4/22, passed 5/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> DisneyJayP---$139-$31398-220-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 88/21- sent 4/19, passed 5/11
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$125-$19400-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 45/21- sent 4/25, passed 6/9
> 
> Nicstress---$135-$43460-300-CCV@WL-Mar-118/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 4/21, passed 6/10
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$18612-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/4
> 
> UtahDon---$110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5
> 
> Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7
> 
> Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11
> 
> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/14
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 5/25
> 
> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/2
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$18112-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3
> 
> Bambi19---$101-$17676-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/5
> 
> IndyToThere---$102-$24480-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10
> 
> Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13
> 
> sethschroeder---$155-$5167-30-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> sethschroeder---$150-$8031-50-BWV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 4/3
> 
> badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/28
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-0/18, 340/19, 170/20, 170/21- sent 4/30
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29
> 
> Loniloni---$140-$30066-200-BLT-Jun-22/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/1
> 
> Sandisw---$150-$16233-100-BLT-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/5
> 
> MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12
> 
> Kenito---$125-$43000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14
> 
> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> macman123---$130-$28001-200-BLT-Aug-0/19, 208/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/16
> 
> rachaelg---$147-$8030.34-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20,50/21- sent 5/16
> 
> eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27
> 
> MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> thelionqueen---$110-$16500-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21-Seller pays closing- sent 4/20
> 
> Golfman 77---$96-$72024-700-BWV-Mar-0/19, 505/20, 700/21, 700/22- sent 4/24
> 
> Jnivek---$118-$21990-170-BWV-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 5/2
> 
> soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7
> 
> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9
> 
> Dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11
> 
> Arguetafamily---$120-$32604-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/12
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/22
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12
> 
> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfman 77---$121-$34025-275-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 13/20, 3/21- sent 4/25
> 
> stfxkid---$130-$20800-160-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 0/21-'21 seller pays MF '20 & '21, Seller Pays Closing, Can Close 12/01- sent 5/2
> 
> Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11
> 
> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15
> 
> njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18
> 
> jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18
> 
> Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21- sent 5/22
> 
> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30
> 
> jswoodard---$94-$22664-220-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 220/21- sent 4/4
> 
> Perry the Platypus---$92-$10372-100-SSR-Sep-26/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 4/6
> 
> Mazlan---$97-$10400-100-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/1
> 
> RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3
> 
> DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5
> 
> DisMomKY---$88-$19634-200-SSR-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/8
> 
> mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11
> 
> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13
> 
> jjlyle---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/13
> 
> Madmavis49---$107-$11585-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 6/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 5/15
> 
> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/20
> 
> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20
> 
> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20
> 
> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22
> 
> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27
> 
> __Jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29
> 
> Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 6/2
> 
> Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5
> 
> KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21- sent 6/8
> 
> MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 6/12
> 
> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/13
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> Elizabeths22---$148-$32563-200-VGF-Feb-0/19, 222/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 4/22
> 
> eccobleu---$158-$12460-75-VGF-Jun-0/19, 16/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 5/1
> 
> mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4
> 
> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7
> 
> BrianR---$153-$22575-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- future MF credit- sent 5/15
> 
> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22
> 
> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22
> 
> ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3
> 
> Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5
> 
> glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10
> 
> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27
> 
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$138-$11450-75-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 73/20, 75/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 5/6
> 
> Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2
> 
> DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5
> 
> Superman1011---$135-$14743-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 2/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/16
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$132-$14693-100-BCV-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 4/28, passed 6/16

ONLY 50 days


----------



## nicstress

CastAStone said:


> Last time people posted about her all the posts got removed as her site is banned. Just an FYI.


How would newbies know 'who' you are talking about?? Can you elaborate?


----------



## CastAStone

nicstress said:


> How would newbies know 'who' you are talking about?? Can you elaborate?


I cannot. It’s a strange policy to enforce because the whole point is to not talk about them. Generally speaking the filter will catch banned companies but things like naming specific brokers it may still miss, as you can’t reasonably filter for a name that lots of people have. The way to ensure you’re always “okay” is to post a link to the businesses you reference - if the filter turns the name into *****, go back and edit your post to remove the references. I would suggest you read this post for more information on the policy:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-to-any-business-you-wish-to-mention.3039176/


----------



## ChipNdale8887

CastAStone said:


> I cannot. It’s a strange policy to enforce because the whole point is to not talk about them. Generally speaking the filter will catch banned companies but things like naming specific brokers it may still miss, as you can’t reasonably filter for a name that lots of people have. The way to ensure you’re always “okay” is to post a link to the businesses you reference - if the filter turns the name into *****, go back and edit your post to remove the references. I would suggest you read this post for more information on the policy:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-to-any-business-you-wish-to-mention.3039176/


Why do some companies get banned? Just wondered why some are and some aren't. Is it because they try shady stuff on the boards?


----------



## mrrnyc2002

Heatherlyeverafter said:


> It was submitted on 5/4.


Ours was submitted on 5/4 as well. Sending major positive vibes that we both get through and notified today or tomorrow!!


----------



## eccobleu

Noles235 said:


> Would be nice if we knew which broker each was from recently.




Our broker is DVC Resale Market.  Submitted 5/1 Passed 6/16.

Hope that helps


----------



## Steph01002

Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5 

Passed 6/17!!!!!!! It’s about time! DVC Resale was the broker.


----------



## mrrnyc2002

Steph01002 said:


> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Passed 6/17!!!!!!! It’s about time! DVC Resale was the broker.


Congrats! what time did you receive the email? we submitted on 5/4. also at GF for almost the exact same price so I'm hoping we hear today as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

mrrnyc2002 said:


> Ours was submitted on 5/4 as well. Sending major positive vibes that we both get through and notified today or tomorrow!!


Ours passed yesterday! Sending lots of pixie dust your way that you hear back very soon!


----------



## Steph01002

mrrnyc2002 said:


> Congrats! what time did you receive the email? we submitted on 5/4. also at GF for almost the exact same price so I'm hoping we hear today as well. Thanks for the info!


Email was 11:03 this morning! So excited that I had to post here right away!


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

Steph01002 said:


> Steph01002---$154-$23750-150-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 5/5
> 
> Passed 6/17!!!!!!! It’s about time! DVC Resale was the broker.


Congratulations!!

This might be the first week in a long time where brokers are notified about contracts passing ROFR on more than just one day/ week.


----------



## Dennis Reilly

Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4


----------



## mrrnyc2002

mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4 - passed 6/17

We finally passed on day 45!! I'm ridiculously excited! I know everyone seems to be passing right now but it's still such a relief!


----------



## Steph01002

mrrnyc2002 said:


> mrrnyc2002---$155-$16711-100-VGF-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/4 - passed 6/17
> 
> We finally passed on day 45!! I'm ridiculously excited! I know everyone seems to be passing right now but it's still such a relief!


 Congrats on passing! This was a tough wait even though the data showed we would probably still pass with no take backs for 2 months.


----------



## Sandisw

Passed 6/17


----------



## Tiffany H

Tiffany H---$140-$23010-160-BLT-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 4/29 - passed 6/17

Finally! Only 49 days. I expressed my concerns yesterday and our agent reached out to Disney. With new staff I guess some contracts they are forgetting to send or get lost somehow.


----------



## DisneyPB

DisneyPB---$93-$16518-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 162/20, 160/21- sent 5/5 - passed 6/17

Hopefully the estoppel and account creation process are speeding up too! Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

I also sent 05/05. Checking my mails every 15 minutes


----------



## Selizabe

Selizabe---$89-$22065-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 5/5 - passed 6/17


----------



## UtahDon

UtahDon--- $110-$14622-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 5/5 PASSED 06/17


----------



## UtahDon

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I also sent 05/05. Checking my mails every 15 minutes



My AKL contract sent on 5/5 just passed today 6/17. Seems like often times the same title company will get them back in large packets... we are using Mason Title if that helps.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Is it usual to have so many contracts accepted the same day or is it a sign that Disney has started back on more regular approvals?
Newbie here so I am quite surprised to see so many people pass the same day!
Fingers crossed


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$129-$27860-200-PVB-Mar-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 5/4, passed 6/17


----------



## Steph01002

DVC Resale Market just congratulated 47 families on passing ROFR in FaceBook. That’s a lot!


----------



## Tiffany H

Steph01002 said:


> DVC Resale Market just congratulated 47 families on passing ROFR in FaceBook. That’s a lot!


Wow! You're right! Seems they are really moving this week. I am happy to be one of those named today!


----------



## UtahDon

Isabelle12345 said:


> Is it usual to have so many contracts accepted the same day or is it a sign that Disney has started back on more regular approvals?
> Newbie here so I am quite surprised to see so many people pass the same day!
> Fingers crossed




Lately Disney has been responding to ROFR requests about 1 or 2 times per week in large bunches. Several days go by without any news, then a bunch get approved all on the same day.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Cubbiefan1734---$137-$28200-190-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 194/20, 190/21- sent 5/6, passed 6/17


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7
> 
> Im also still waiting........


Must admit after seeing all those pass today, It makes me think there is no way that DVC will take my contract not even though that my price seems the lowest for the last many many moons. Heck DVC is still not taking anything maybe all of us should have lowballed some more


----------



## Steph01002

Cyberc1978 said:


> Must admit after seeing all those pass today, It makes me think there is no way that DVC will take my contract not even though that my price seems the lowest for the last many many moons. Heck DVC is still not taking anything maybe all of us should have lowballed some more


Thought I was getting a good deal at first. When I saw your numbers, I felt like I overpaid.


----------



## Snowmiser

Still waiting on ours which was submitted on 4/30.  Just checked with my agent and she said the last one she got was an hour ago, but still nothing on ours.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Steph01002 said:


> Thought I was getting a good deal at first. When I saw your numbers, I felt like I overpaid.


You are getting a good deal, even though I’m getting a slightly better one.

With DVC letting all contracts pass are we  really getting a good deal? I mean if the deal was so good wouldn’t DVC have taken it?


----------



## Tiffany H

Snowmiser said:


> Still waiting on ours which was submitted on 4/30.  Just checked with my agent and she said the last one she got was an hour ago, but still nothing on ours.


Your agent can inquire with Disney. Mine was 4/29 and they had to ask about it. They can fail to return some for various reasons.


----------



## Hopfather28

Cyberc1978 said:


> You are getting a good deal, even though I’m getting a slightly better one.
> 
> With DVC letting all contracts pass are we  really getting a good deal? I mean if the deal was so good wouldn’t DVC have taken it?



How very Cartesian of you. Haha. But for real you are right. If that $100 BLT passes we all know we got bad deals.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Hopfather28 said:


> How very Cartesian of you. Haha. But for real you are right. If that $100 BLT passes we all know we got bad deals.



LOL if that $100 BLT passes I'm sending every BLT listing with my use year a $100 offer. Ill back up the truck again at $100 lol.  I was partially worried about my $125 pp till I saw that!


----------



## Kidani_2015

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> LOL if that $100 BLT passes I'm sending every BLT listing with my use year a $100 offer. Ill back up the truck again at $100 lol.  I was partially worried about my $125 pp till I saw that!


For $100 I'd even let use year slide.


----------



## Royal Consort

Cyberc1978 said:


> Must admit after seeing all those pass today, It makes me think there is no way that DVC will take my contract not even though that my price seems the lowest for the last many many moons. Heck DVC is still not taking anything maybe all of us should have lowballed some more



Seeing your VGF offer made me question whether I should have offered substantially less for mine! Perhaps I am just used to seeing VGF in the stratosphere. But hey, when it closes it will be nicely just before my 11 month booking window so I am not going to quibble with that.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

UtahDon said:


> My AKL contract sent on 5/5 just passed today 6/17. Seems like often times the same title company will get them back in large packets... we are using Mason Title if that helps.


Thanks for the info! Mine is TRCS. Didnt hear anything so far, but I still have hope for this week.


----------



## Nocheeba20

Nocheeba 135Pts-18,255$-135$pt PVB 0/2019-0/2020-135/2021 sent 5/5 passed 6/17


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Adding on.... my favorite resort....

ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17


----------



## Jvalen93

Cyberc1978 said:


> You are getting a good deal, even though I’m getting a slightly better one.
> 
> With DVC letting all contracts pass are we  really getting a good deal? I mean if the deal was so good wouldn’t DVC have taken it?


Not necessarily they might not be taking them back due to money issues. Also the fact that riveria has not sold well. Maybe there focus is there instead of selling older resorts.


----------



## soniam

RhodyKP said:


> My reply was a Princess Bride joke that sadly nobody seemed to get



Oh, I got it  It also reminded me of Monty Python & the Holy Grail. As long as they can haul me to the park, I'm good


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$102-$11437-100-SSR-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 5/3 Passed 6/17


----------



## ScubaCat

Nocheeba20 said:


> Nocheeba 135Pts-18,255$-135$pt PVB 0/2019-0/2020-135/2021 sent 5/5 passed 6/17


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Tiffany H said:


> Wow! You're right! Seems they are really moving this week. I am happy to be one of those named today!



Can I ask how long did you wait?  We have only been waiting 10 days so far but it is our first contract and the suspense is killing me.   Just want it over now so I can book for next year!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Jvalen93 said:


> Not necessarily they might not be taking them back due to money issues. Also the fact that riveria has not sold well. Maybe there focus is there instead of selling older resorts.


I hear you. 

If DVC for whatever reason decides to not ROFR that will lower the price ceiling - Almost only thing keeping it up is DVC  buybacks and the knowledge that if price is too low then DVC will buy the contracts back. 

Problem is that this will eventually bite DVC in the a.. if they don’t buy anything back then the prices on “old” resorts will start to fall when that happens potential new owners will think why pay ie $195 for Rivera when I can buy it for much less resale or why buy VGF direct at $260 when I can get it for ie $120 resale. 

I don’t doubt that DVC will pick up ROFR again, question is WHEN. Is it when resorts opens or when their war chest is full again. If it’s the latter then we will see prices continue down for quite awhile.


----------



## Jvalen93

Cyberc1978 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> If DVC for whatever reason decides to not ROFR that will lower the price ceiling - Almost only thing keeping it up is DVC  buybacks and the knowledge that if price is too low then DVC will buy the contracts back.
> 
> Problem is that this will eventually bite DVC in the a.. if they don’t buy anything back then the prices on “old” resorts will start to fall when that happens potential new owners will think why pay ie $195 for Rivera when I can buy it for much less resale or why buy VGF direct at $260 when I can get it for ie $120 resale.
> 
> I don’t doubt that DVC will pick up ROFR again, question is WHEN. Is it when resorts opens or when their war chest is full again. If it’s the latter then we will see prices continue down for quite awhile.



Good point and well said. Im interested to see what kind of incitives they will ofer for riviera once they open back up.


----------



## AaronEuth

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Adding on.... my favorite resort....
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17



Ha, not officially posting mine yet as I worked late and just responded to the offer accepted email.  I snagged the 110 pointer from that set of three contracts.   The fiance banned me from even considering the 100 pointer too.


----------



## Tiffany H

Jaguar Skills said:


> Can I ask how long did you wait?  We have only been waiting 10 days so far but it is our first contract and the suspense is killing me.   Just want it over now so I can book for next year!


I waited 49 days. I seem to be on the longer end as people who submitted early May passed today as well. Disney really picked up on ROFR this week so maybe the waits won't be as long going forward. Good luck!


----------



## Dennis Reilly

AaronEuth said:


> Ha, not officially posting mine yet as I worked late and just responded to the offer accepted email.  I snagged the 110 pointer from that set of three contracts.   The fiance banned me from even considering the 100 pointer too.


We sent ours 6/4.  It's our first contract(OKW-110) and i'm hoping for a quicker turn around then what i'm seeing on these post.


----------



## macman123

Im on 30 days..........


----------



## act1980

Can I ask the what best price you got for the Poly was and which site did you use?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

AaronEuth said:


> Ha, not officially posting mine yet as I worked late and just responded to the offer accepted email.  I snagged the 110 pointer from that set of three contracts.   The fiance banned me from even considering the 100 pointer too.



CONGRATS!!  I know how you feel! I was tempted to pick up another as well.  Those were all super contracts--good score!


----------



## Tiffany H

I saw on the DVC Fan Facebook group that people are passing today as well! That's 3 days this week so far. Looks like Disney is finally catching up!


----------



## Figment's Girl

Figment's Girl---$142-$15574-100-CCV@WL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 84/20, 100/21- sent 5/8

Passed ROFR today 6/19


----------



## mrrnyc2002

Cyberc1978 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> If DVC for whatever reason decides to not ROFR that will lower the price ceiling - Almost only thing keeping it up is DVC  buybacks and the knowledge that if price is too low then DVC will buy the contracts back.
> 
> Problem is that this will eventually bite DVC in the a.. if they don’t buy anything back then the prices on “old” resorts will start to fall when that happens potential new owners will think why pay ie $195 for Rivera when I can buy it for much less resale or why buy VGF direct at $260 when I can get it for ie $120 resale.
> 
> I don’t doubt that DVC will pick up ROFR again, question is WHEN. Is it when resorts opens or when their war chest is full again. If it’s the latter then we will see prices continue down for quite awhile.


I think Disney will start buy backs very soon. I think the issue has been that it's not even been possible to buy direct over the last couple months so how could they justify not passing on all FRORs. I've heard the direct sales team starts back this Monday though so I suspect they will start taking some FRORs for the really low offers very soon. It's not like they don't have the money and they certainly understand why it's important to keep resales value up for direct sale value. I think we are all very lucky to get good deals during this little window. I'm actually very interested to see what they do with yours. Yours in the lowest I've seen for VGF, especially loaded and with seller paying closing costs. I would suspect you'll get through though. Your not out of the stratosphere like that $100 at BLT is. Please let us know if you get through! I'd be surprised if they pass on the $100 for BLT.


----------



## njcoach24

If they don't buy anything we all should have waited or shouldn't have bought at all. For me, I was hoping for a semi quick recovery so I figured why not jump in at a reasonable price...I don't consider this a $$$ investment, in my opinion its 100% luxury item to make you feel good but if it becomes worthless I won't be feeling good at all. I'm actually hoping they take mine so I can get back in at an even better deal.


----------



## RhodyKP

mrrnyc2002 said:


> I'd be surprised if they pass on the $100 for BLT.


For gisele2's sake I hope they do!


----------



## gtfpjames

We need to keep in mind that the seller also has a say in this process.  Even if Disney never takes a contract back through the ROFR process again, I cannot imagine sellers just taking any price thrown at them.  Most will just keep them, I know I would. Having said that, I am sure there will be the occasional seller who HAS to sell for whatever reason, however (in my opinion) they will be the exception and not the rule.. just my .02 worth.


----------



## gtfpjames

PS It is my thought that any price listed on the ROFR thread is a GREAT deal compared to buying direct.
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/buying/direct-vs-resale/


----------



## jamier2

njcoach24 said:


> I'm actually hoping they take mine so I can get back in at an even better deal.



If they take it at whatever price you agreed on I would think they’d definitely take any better price you got too?


----------



## mcgils

mcgils---$90-$14193-150-SSR-Sep-0/19, 9/20, 150/21- sent 5/10, passed 6/18


----------



## lovethesun12

njcoach24 said:


> If they don't buy anything we all should have waited or shouldn't have bought at all. For me, I was hoping for a semi quick recovery so I figured why not jump in at a reasonable price...I don't consider this a $$$ investment, in my opinion its 100% luxury item to make you feel good but if it becomes worthless I won't be feeling good at all. I'm actually hoping they take mine so I can get back in at an even better deal.


It will never become worthless. You will always have your points for a stay at Disney =). Even if it drops to $0 value (not going to happen) the huge expense is the cost of dues long term really. Even if the upfront cost is cut in half, it might seem to be a big savings up front but it won't be as much long term. That's why everyone says it may not be a great investment if you finance, because you probably end up paying more than you would for a cash stay (or a lot longer to break even). There might be things that Disney does during covid (offer great sales for example) that may make it seem like not as great a deal, but I don't think it will be worthless.

Maybe a "normal" price for Gisele2's contract would have been $128pp (and maybe that's high then for a stripped contract). That would have been $32,000ish. So they saved $7000. It's a nice savings, but at the end of the day, do people really care that much if they paid $122,000 or $129,000 for a house? Or $140,000 or $147,000?


----------



## BrianR

gtfpjames said:


> PS It is my thought that any price listed on the ROFR thread is a GREAT deal compared to buying direct.
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/buying/direct-vs-resale/


The only one that may be iffy is the ~$30 delta between an OKW Extended resale vs. direct for the direct benefits if you don't have them.  If you're in for 2 years of Gold APs over that term (vs. platinum) you basically have the difference covered.  The vast majority are definitely a good deal.


----------



## glamdring269

glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10 passed 6/18


----------



## timff18

timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17


----------



## gtfpjames

Once we pass do we create a whole new line, or is there


BrianR said:


> The only one that may be iffy is the ~$30 delta between an OKW Extended resale vs. direct for the direct benefits if you don't have them.  If you're in for 2 years of Gold APs over that term (vs. platinum) you basically have the difference covered.  The vast majority are definitely a good deal.


Agreed... I  kind of look at it like buying a brand new car vs. a preowned car..


----------



## Hopfather28

Getting antsy over here seeing 5/10 passing. My PVB was sent first thing in the AM on 5/11 because our contract was signed later in the day on 5/10. Very exciting to see things moving again.


----------



## gtfpjames

oops i messed that up, i was asking if create a new line when my contract passes or edit my original line?


----------



## Lorana

glamdring269 said:


> glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10 passed 6/18


Ohhhh!  This gives me hope!  My SSR was sent on 5/11...!


----------



## heynowirv

I'm on day #35 I'm the seller so I'm just waiting,,,,,,,


----------



## Cyberc1978

I finally heard from Fidelity.

Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18


----------



## Isabelle12345

Hopefully all of the new contracts we have seen for the past 2 days are a sign that they have more staff in the office and they are trying to get back to more normal delays! 
 A girl can dream!!!


----------



## Madmavis

glamdring269 said:


> glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10 passed 6/18


Who is your broker?


----------



## gtfpjames

gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


----------



## Madmavis

glamdring269 said:


> glamdring269(seller)---$110-$8745-75-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21- sent 5/10 passed 6/18


Who is your broker


----------



## Matty B13

Cyberc1978 said:


> I finally heard from Fidelity.
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mcgils

gtfpjames said:


> oops i messed that up, i was asking if create a new line when my contract passes or edit my original line?


That's what I did. There's a spot for passed and final date.


----------



## gtfpjames

mcgils said:


> That's what I did. There's a spot for passed and final date.


Thank you!


----------



## Lorana

Woohoo!! My hope was well placed!!

Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


----------



## Danielletreadwell2202

$99.38-$15900-160-AKV-DEC-0/19-0/20-160/21-sent 5/11- passed 6/18!!!

so excited!!!!


----------



## Anuhea35

Anuhea35---$80-$7660-80-OKW-Dec-0/18, 80/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 5/8, passed 6/18

Second one I got pass during covid! Think I’m done for a while. Didn’t even get my points for my first one yet


----------



## Madmavis

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!! My hope was well placed!!
> 
> Lorana---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/19, 186/20, 100/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


Congratulations


----------



## MagicalAloha

Cyberc1978 said:


> I hear you.
> 
> If DVC for whatever reason decides to not ROFR that will lower the price ceiling - Almost only thing keeping it up is DVC  buybacks and the knowledge that if price is too low then DVC will buy the contracts back.
> 
> Problem is that this will eventually bite DVC in the a.. if they don’t buy anything back then the prices on “old” resorts will start to fall when that happens potential new owners will think why pay ie $195 for Rivera when I can buy it for much less resale or why buy VGF direct at $260 when I can get it for ie $120 resale.
> 
> I don’t doubt that DVC will pick up ROFR again, question is WHEN. Is it when resorts opens or when their war chest is full again. If it’s the latter then we will see prices continue down for quite awhile.


2022/2023


----------



## Hopfather28

Refresh email. Repeat.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Hopfather28 said:


> Getting antsy over here seeing 5/10 passing. My PVB was sent first thing in the AM on 5/11 because our contract was signed later in the day on 5/10. Very exciting to see things moving again.


Same here; mine was sent 5/12 and hoepfully hear back soon ... I wonder how long after ROFR are the points added to our accounts for use...


----------



## MagicalAloha

MagicalAloha said:


> 2022/2023





Madmavis said:


> Congratulations


----------



## IAmYourFather

IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-SllrPayMFon28pts ‘21- sent 6/18

Thanks to all for the great info on this board.  Very helpful to get a fair price!


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$125-$43000-320-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 5/13 

Please remove.  I cancelled the contact.    Unfortunately with Covid-19 surging in FL and my home state of CA, along with people not wearing masks and pretending like this thing has disappeared = not the time for me to add more points.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## hiddenmickeymommy

Hi!! New to DisBoards, stalked this thread for a while and finally passed ROFR today! 

Hidenmickeymommy---$100-$8573-75-OKW(E)-Mar-98/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18 

Sending good vibes to all of you still waiting to hear about your contracts <3


----------



## MagicalAloha

hiddenmickeymommy said:


> Hi!! New to DisBoards, stalked this thread for a while and finally passed ROFR today!
> 
> Hidenmickeymommy---$100-$8573-75-OKW(E)-Mar-98/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> Sending good vibes to all of you still waiting to hear about your contracts <3


Strike Up The Band


----------



## BrianR

5/11 sent is close to 5/15... is it catch up week?


----------



## MagicalAloha

BrianR said:


> 5/11 sent is close to 5/15... is it catch up week?


Congratulations


----------



## hiddenmickeymommy

My broker told me that they're starting to see a lot of contracts pour in today and that she's been seeing it take around 50 days now for ROFR.
She did confirm what was posted earlier in this thread- regarding them only having a couple people working in that department due to COVID. 
She seems to think things will move fast from here. When I asked for a time frame she said max. 6 weeks til I'm in the DVC system. Not sure if that's "fast" lol.


----------



## macman123

So looks like ROFT is around 11th May at the moment. My BLT contract 200 at $130pp was submitted 19th May, so about another week.......


----------



## ProfessorMPoppins

ProfessorMPoppins---$96-$14955-150-OKW(E)-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/12, passed 6/18


----------



## ScubaCat

Danielletreadwell2202 said:


> $99.38-$15900-160-AKV-DEC-0/19-0/20-160/21-sent 5/11- passed 6/18!!!
> 
> so excited!!!!


Congrats!  Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## timff18

macman123 said:


> So looks like ROFT is around 11th May at the moment. My BLT contract 200 at $130pp was submitted 19th May, so about another week.......


They were doing 5/3 just yesterday, so hopefully things are moving much quicker! 

I just submitted yesterday, so I am sure i have plenty of time to wait....


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9, passed 6/18


----------



## Snowmiser

Still waiting on my 4/30.  I asked my agent to please check in with Disney and make sure we aren’t lost in the shuffle.  Happy for everyone that is passing!


----------



## E2ME2

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$118-$20724-160-BWV-Oct-10/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/9, passed 6/18


Congrats "Ray"
That's a nice deal!
ET


----------



## Tiffany H

Snowmiser said:


> Still waiting on my 4/30.  I asked my agent to please check in with Disney and make sure we aren’t lost in the shuffle.  Happy for everyone that is passing!


I was you yesterday. They say Disney quickly responds if it was misplaced or they forgot to send. I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Hopfather28

Anyone with TRCS as their title company? I'm wondering if these are going through in bunches based on "piles" from each title company.


----------



## timff18

Hopfather28 said:


> Anyone with TRCS as their title company? I'm wondering if these are going through in bunches based on "piles" from each title company.


I am!

but we just submitted yesterday, so i do not have any info on it!  I am curious to know others answers though!


----------



## njcoach24

Hopfather28 said:


> Anyone with TRCS as their title company? I'm wondering if these are going through in bunches based on "piles" from each title company.


I’m with them...I guess we’ll see


----------



## Danielletreadwell2202

Danielletreadwell2202---$98.37-$16465-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


----------



## Snowmiser

Tiffany H said:


> I was you yesterday. They say Disney quickly responds if it was misplaced or they forgot to send. I hope you hear soon!



Fingers crossed! My next worry is that we are in the closing pile behind all the others that have flooded in this week.  I’m hoping since our close date was 90 days from late April that we get pushed ahead.


----------



## hmiles32

Hmiles32---$133-$28500-200-CCV@WL-Oct-40/19, 160/20, 200/21- sent 5/21


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Hopfather28 said:


> Anyone with TRCS as their title company? I'm wondering if these are going through in bunches based on "piles" from each title company.


I am also with them and didnt hear anything so far. Based on the comments in this thread I guess its as you say: they do it in piles per title company. Lets hope our pile follows soon!


----------



## Mnymkr11

Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8, passed 6/18

oh boy, let the fun begin!


----------



## Mnymkr11

Mnymkr11 said:


> Mnymkr11---$102-$24777-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 334/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 5/8, passed 6/18
> 
> oh boy, let the fun begin!


Is it bad that I am already considering adding onto this contract...maybe another 160 pts lol


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


I am glad to join the club of passes today. Hoping with fingers crossed for everyone else waiting with send dates in the same area as mine.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Blech.  Had an offer accepted.  Got the contract and the agent had bid on the WRONG contract.  Now we get to start over.  This is so frustrating.  Already took 2 days to get the offer accepted.  I really wanted to have this part done by tomorrow.


----------



## Tiffany H

chicagoshannon said:


> Blech.  Had an offer accepted.  Got the contract and the agent had bid on the WRONG contract.  Now we get to start over.  This is so frustrating.  Already took 2 days to get the offer accepted.  I really wanted to have this part done by tomorrow.


Wow. How does that even happen??


----------



## Isabelle12345

Hopfather28 said:


> Hopfather28---$120-$33750-275-PVB-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 275/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> 
> I am glad to join the club of passes today. Hoping with fingers crossed for everyone else waiting with send dates in the same area as mine.


That’s a great price for a Poly contract! Good job!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tiffany H said:


> Wow. How does that even happen??





Tiffany H said:


> Wow. How does that even happen??


i was talking to him about a different contract over the weekend and even though I told him it was  a different contract and gave him the new number (in writing)  he offered and negotiated on the original one I had asked about.  I'm now waiting for a different agent to call me back.  2 days wasted and I also feel bad for the seller.  

The contract I was bidding on had double points coming.  The contract he offered on didn't ( they didnt'' bank their 2019 points in time by months!)  Never would have agreed on the price we reached for the one he bid on!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

chicagoshannon said:


> Blech.  Had an offer accepted.  Got the contract and the agent had bid on the WRONG contract.  Now we get to start over.  This is so frustrating.  Already took 2 days to get the offer accepted.  I really wanted to have this part done by tomorrow.



So sorry for you!  I know what that feels like.  We also had an offer accepted and then found out it was double listed, and the real one had already sold.  

However, we bounced back and have purchased two since that time! 
Hang in there!  Something better is waiting for you! Throwing you some pixie dust !


----------



## Hopfather28

Isabelle12345 said:


> That’s a great price for a Poly contract! Good job!!


Thanks! I think that's the current floor here on this thread. I'm happy to have been able to score it. Truth be told I didn't think they'd accept my initial offer.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Excited to finally have my first large contract!...but bummed prices went down significantly since making this offer  

Arguetafamily---$120-$32018-240-BWV-Dec-27/18, 240/19, 240/20, 240/21- sent 5/12, passed 6/18


----------



## holyrita

Day 49 and we finally passed!! Even with Disney waiving ROFR for the last 7 weeks, I was still holding my breath! 



> holyrita---$82.5-$13720-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 132/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 4/30, passed 6/18




Seller agreed to pay the 2020 dues on the 132 points coming in Sept, so I think net per point price worked out to be around $79.50! 

First contract and am so happy/excited to be joining DVC and calling AKV home!! Thanks everyone here for the help and support during this lengthy process!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ABE4DISNEY said:


> So sorry for you!  I know what that feels like.  We also had an offer accepted and then found out it was double listed, and the real one had already sold.
> 
> However, we bounced back and have purchased two since that time!
> Hang in there!  Something better is waiting for you! Throwing you some pixie dust !


We just put the offer on the correct property.  Hopefully we can still get this done before the weekend.  I just want to get a contract in before Disney starts taking them again.  lol


----------



## dulyon

dulyon---$115-$20141-160-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


----------



## MB_Ellie

MB_Ellie---$173-$9135-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/7, passed 6/18


----------



## MICKIMINI

Mnymkr11 said:


> Is it bad that I am already considering adding onto this contract...maybe another 160 pts lol


You are certainly on the right thread.  We are mostly serial DVC buyers here!


----------



## Bambi19

holyrita said:


> Day 49 and we finally passed!! Even with Disney waiving ROFR for the last 7 weeks, I was still holding my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller agreed to pay the 2020 dues on the 132 points coming in Sept, so I think net per point price worked out to be around $79.50!
> 
> First contract and am so happy/excited to be joining DVC and calling AKV home!! Thanks everyone here for the help and support during this lengthy process!



Great deal!!


----------



## Kidani_2015

Kidani_2015---$102-$18147-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

Happy to join the large group of people finally pushed through ROFR this week.  Congrats everyone!


----------



## soniam

soniam---$115-$17995-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 5/20, 150/21- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

Yeah! We passed today too. It's with Fidelity.


----------



## rich dream vacations

Glad to see lots of folks passing ROFR this week!! Hopefully that means Disney folks are returning to work and turnaround times will start to pick up! My deed was recorded with OCR on 6/5 and still waiting on contract and points to load in DVC system. Hopeful this happens by 7/10. Would like to make a Feb 11, 2021 reservation on or before the 7 month mark!


----------



## My3kids1989

holyrita said:


> Day 49 and we finally passed!! Even with Disney waiving ROFR for the last 7 weeks, I was still holding my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller agreed to pay the 2020 dues on the 132 points coming in Sept, so I think net per point price worked out to be around $79.50!
> 
> First contract and am so happy/excited to be joining DVC and calling AKV home!! Thanks everyone here for the help and support during this lengthy process!



This is an incredible pp!


----------



## #DVCnuts

holyrita said:


> Day 49 and we finally passed!! Even with Disney waiving ROFR for the last 7 weeks, I was still holding my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller agreed to pay the 2020 dues on the 132 points coming in Sept, so I think net per point price worked out to be around $79.50!
> 
> First contract and am so happy/excited to be joining DVC and calling AKV home!! Thanks everyone here for the help and support during this lengthy process!



would you be willing to share how much this was listed for? And possibly what broker? We have been looking for a contract like this for awhile!


----------



## AgainstSmee!

AgainstSmee!---$100-$15900-150-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 150/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/10


----------



## Ehazelto05

Ehazelto05---$110-$6357-50-OKW(E)-Aug-0/18, 50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18 

Finally Passed! First contract and super excited to join DVC


----------



## E2ME2

holyrita said:


> Day 49 and we finally passed!! Even with Disney waiving ROFR for the last 7 weeks, I was still holding my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller agreed to pay the 2020 dues on the 132 points coming in Sept, so I think net per point price worked out to be around $79.50!
> 
> First contract and am so happy/excited to be joining DVC and calling AKV home!! Thanks everyone here for the help and support during this lengthy process!


Great Price - Congratulations !


----------



## linzjane88

AgainstSmee! said:


> AgainstSmee!---$100-$15900-150-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 150/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/10


Congrats on your new contract and your username


----------



## CastAStone

AgainstSmee! said:


> AgainstSmee!---$100-$15900-150-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 40/20, 150/21- sent 4/28, passed 6/10





linzjane88 said:


> Congrats on your new contract and your username


Yes I was trying to fall asleep last night flipping through my phone and "AgainstSmee" made me laugh enough to have to reset myself. They used to play "Miami" constantly on the Sirius punk channel (RIP) and so that's what popped into my head, and it stayed there until I fell asleep.


----------



## Zcon

Zcon---$155-$7750-50-VGF-June-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5

Super excited!! This is our first contract, and already I am looking for more points :-D. I think we might be looking for Riviera or Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## kboo

Cyberc1978 said:


> I finally heard from Fidelity.
> 
> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18



That's an excellent price for VGF! I was hoping you'd pass. Is it your first VGF? What are you going to do with the 250 points!!!??


----------



## ScubaCat

Zcon said:


> Zcon---$155-$7750-50-VGF-June-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5
> 
> Super excited!! This is our first contract, and already I am looking for more points :-D. I think we might be looking for Riviera or Animal Kingdom Lodge.


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


----------



## timff18

Lots of ROFR posts yesterday... its been really quiet today!  Any ROFR releases today???


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/19


----------



## Cyberc1978

kboo said:


> That's an excellent price for VGF! I was hoping you'd pass. Is it your first VGF? What are you going to do with the 250 points!!!??


Thanks. 
Yes it’s my first.

We aren’t going until September 2021. So 125 of the points we are going to rent. I would have loved to go in May 2021 but I don’t think it will happen.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16


----------



## Zcon

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5


----------



## MagicalAloha

Mnymkr11 said:


> Is it bad that I am already considering adding onto this contract...maybe another 160 pts lol


No it’s a perfectly healthy and normal symptom of DVCAS; Disney Vacation Club Acquistion Syndrome!  Welcome Home!!!


----------



## jamier2

Well it looks like they took today off! I guess I'll just wait longer. I'm not actually concerned they'd take our contract as they've passed on cheaper ones in just the last few days, but I sure am having trouble staying patient.


----------



## pirate33

pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8


----------



## chicagoshannon

Well, good outcome from my mix up yesterday.  Got the contract we actually wanted for the price we agreed on with the other contract.  lol  I"ll post the details after the contract gets signed and sent off on Monday.

We're buying through Fidelity and they don't seem to work on the weekend.


----------



## John Purcell

I have a contract sent 5/11, didn’t come back today, bummer. I hope DVC /ROFR Team observed the holiday (applause). But next week though, for sure, right?

Candidly I am torn, I also start to not get excited - think prices could get a lot worse, in the future(?). I hear that DVD’s foreclosure purchases (current and projected) are why ROFR are quiet.... 
They’re so busy buying distressed that resale is dead. Sorry moderators - I digress/ off thread(!) again...


----------



## Royal Consort

Why on earth is it so difficult to find Sept/Oct UY at VGF!? Did they not sell many of the damn things?


----------



## MICKIMINI

Royal Consort said:


> Why on earth is it so difficult to find Sept/Oct UY at VGF!? Did they not sell many of the damn things?


I gave up and went for June to go with our October contracts!


----------



## BrianR

Royal Consort said:


> Why on earth is it so difficult to find Sept/Oct UY at VGF!? Did they not sell many of the damn things?



September UY is the smallest percentage sold there (From DVCNews.com):






October isn't a ton better, but there you go.  I'm the knucklehead that started my DVC ownership with a March UY, which for the most part means I end up paying a premium for that UY on the resale market.


----------



## lovethesun12

BrianR said:


> September UY is the smallest percentage sold there (From DVCNews.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October isn't a ton better, but there you go.  I'm the knucklehead that started my DVC ownership with a March UY, which for the most part means I end up paying a premium for that UY on the resale market.


This makes sense. I would be happy with any Dec-June use year to start. The only contract currently on the market that fits what I want has a March use year and is way overpriced (IMO). I guess this is why it "seems" way overpriced? Actually priced according to this maybe.


----------



## chicagoshannon

lovethesun12 said:


> This makes sense. I would be happy with any Dec-June use year to start. The only contract currently on the market that fits what I want has a March use year and is way overpriced (IMO). I guess this is why it "seems" way overpriced? Actually priced according to this maybe.


you could always offer on it at the price you want.  Worse they can do is say no.


----------



## lovethesun12

chicagoshannon said:


> you could always offer on it at the price you want.  Worse they can do is say no.


Thanks!!! I’ve been traumatized (lol) by the lack of counters I’ve been getting so I’ve went to the waiting zone. When I first made an offer as a newbie with no clue I made a low offer when it should have been full priced and missed out. I learned my lesson but haven’t seen a good one since .

The prices I’m seeing contracts go for on the ROFR thread are not in the ballpark of the prices currently posted for what I want.

I’ve also been changing my mind on contracts as I’ve been learning and that’s not helping my situation.


----------



## chicagoshannon

lovethesun12 said:


> Thanks!!! I’ve been traumatized (lol) by the lack of counters I’ve been getting so I’ve went to the waiting zone. When I first made an offer as a newbie with no clue (lol) I made a low offer when it should have been full priced and missed out. I learned my lesson but haven’t seen a good one since .
> 
> The prices I’m seeing contracts go for on the ROFR thread are not in the ballpark of the prices currently posted for what I want.
> 
> I’ve also been changing my mind on contracts as I’ve been learning and that’s not helping my situation, lol.


I'm not sure where you have been looking but if you haven't looked at Fidelity I'd see what they have available.  They seem to have more reasonable listings in general.  They do take longer to get back to you at times (depends on the agent) and they don't seem to be open on the weekend. 

I can't believe the listing prices I see at some agencies.


----------



## lovethesun12

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm not sure where you have been looking but if you haven't looked at Fidelity I'd see what they have available.  They seem to have more reasonable listings in general.  They do take longer to get back to you at times (depends on the agent) and they don't seem to be open on the weekend.
> 
> I can't believe the listing prices I see at some agencies.


Yes they definitely do have more reasonable prices I find. I think the issue is, we made a decision to buy but we want a larger amount of points and given the current prices I’m not interested in purchasing at that cost and taking that risk given the current situation. I’d rather wait until things settle and I can travel. Even if I have to pay more I'm okay with that.

So after that decision, I decided to book a cash stay at poly, but when I look at the cost I just can’t justify not putting that towards a contract. I could rent, but I had such a really bad experience with renting I’m not doing that. So I was looking at a smallish contract now (less risk) and a large one later.

The issue is, since I want a small contract to start (100-120ish pts), I need it to have current use year points to bank since I can only borrow 50%. Also, since I’m under a travel ban, I don’t think a contract with banked points (often higher cost with points I may not be able to use/rent) will work. Hence the dilemma =) It really does have to be the *perfect* contract.

I still have a few more months to decide (assuming I could book a room 10ish months out, I think I could) so I’m hoping something pops up in that time frame. If not I’ll probably consider a larger contract to start.


----------



## Royal Consort

BrianR said:


> September UY is the smallest percentage sold there (From DVCNews.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October isn't a ton better, but there you go.  I'm the knucklehead that started my DVC ownership with a March UY, which for the most part means I end up paying a premium for that UY on the resale market.



Yep. There you go. Then again, we go in the fall so these are the only 2 UY that works. A small 100pt contract has been sent to Disney with the sept use year but now I'm concerned it is going to be much harder to add on in the future with a small point contract should I need. Oh well, think about that if/when I need it.


----------



## limace

August would work, wouldn’t it?


----------



## Cyberc1978

MICKIMINI said:


> I gave up and went for June to go with our October contracts!


Me too. Just passed ROFR for VGF and now I’m waiting for the closing docs.

looking sooo much forward to staying at VGF again.
Regards


----------



## Royal Consort

limace said:


> August would work, wouldn’t it?



It would have been okay but not perfect. I'd prefer the UY to be as close as possible to when I go since I travel internationally and should anything occur (i.e. a pandemic  ) I would like to have as much time as possible. Worst comes to worst I may have to add on in the future with 25 points direct if/when I need them.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Pretty sure I see a plume of smoke rising from my keyboard. This was quite a week! I guess the gears are starting to turn again over at DVD (though hopefully not fast enough to catch Gisele's BLT  )


----------



## G.C.

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Pretty sure I see a plume of smoke rising from my keyboard. This was quite a week! I guess the gears are starting to turn again over at DVD (though hopefully not fast enough to catch Gisele's BLT  )


Thank you @pangyal and good luck Gisele!


----------



## njcoach24

Royal Consort said:


> Yep. There you go. Then again, we go in the fall so these are the only 2 UY that works. A small 100pt contract has been sent to Disney with the sept use year but now I'm concerned it is going to be much harder to add on in the future with a small point contract should I need. Oh well, think about that if/when I need it.



What is the disadvantage to Sept UY? If you add on at same resort points would be combined right? So why wouldn't you want August or October for add on which would theoretically give you 12 month booking power? I'm obviously asking because I am waiting on my first contract to clear and its a Sept UY.


----------



## bookwormde

the issue is that if you have to cancel you still want to be able to banks your points. If you usually travel in April then September UY works but August does not (no banking the last 4 months of a UY)


----------



## Royal Consort

njcoach24 said:


> What is the disadvantage to Sept UY? If you add on at same resort points would be combined right? So why wouldn't you want August or October for add on which would theoretically give you 12 month booking power? I'm obviously asking because I am waiting on my first contract to clear and its a Sept UY.



There is no disadvantage to any use year, it just depends when you go. I visit only in Oct and Nov so the Sept and Oct UY are the best for me. I can reschedule my trip or have the luxury of time before banking my points. Since I travel internationally, this is important to me. This year really showed me the value of my UY as we won't be able to leave the country in 2020 and I have banked my points into next year.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Okay so my contract was just sent to ROFR on Friday.. this is my first DVC contract and I am already agonizing the time until I close and can use my points.....what in the world do all of you do while in the ROFR stages? I will at least get my Disney fix the beginning of August so I have that to help take my mind off of this looonnnggg wait!!!


----------



## BrianR

Rustygirl84 said:


> Okay so my contract was just sent to ROFR on Friday.. this is my first DVC contract and I am already agonizing the time until I close and can use my points.....what in the world do all of you do while in the ROFR stages? I will at least get my Disney fix the beginning of August so I have that to help take my mind off of this looonnnggg wait!!!


If you have a trip in August you have enough crazy nonsense on your plate especially in the next 48 hours between park reservations and possibly having to switch resorts.


----------



## Rustygirl84

BrianR said:


> If you have a trip in August you have enough crazy nonsense on your plate especially in the next 48 hours between park reservations and possibly having to switch resorts.


Thankfully we are staying at AKL Kidani Village which is open. If I can’t get my park reservations this time around I am going to cancel and rebook when I get my points in.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Hi Everyone!

3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21- sent 6/22

First DVC contract (after debating Riveria direct several times) and SO happy to see some previous $145pp for VGF get through. Fingers crossed that continues and big congrats to all of you who passed ROFR after such a long wait!!


----------



## JoshF

Has anyone ever taken the ROFR data over a few years and plotted it on a chart by resort?  I don't have the Excel skills to do this, but it would sure be interesting to see this visually over a few years.


----------



## EM Lawrence

For those of you who have called to check on the status of your ROFR, who did you actually contact, your sales agent or your closing company? I’m at 31 days, and I know it is taking longer than that right now, but I’m going to call if I have not heard by the end of the week just to check.


----------



## heynowirv

Day # 40.....


----------



## MagicalAloha

EM Lawrence said:


> For those of you who have called to check on the status of your ROFR, who did you actually contact, your sales agent or your closing company? I’m at 31 days, and I know it is taking longer than that right now, but I’m going to call if I have not heard by the end of the week just to check.


I contacted both, and the closing company informed me it was the Sales agent’s job to inquire about ROFR.


----------



## lcur77

Wonder if buybacks are going to start back up with the new special offers for direct purchases for older resorts? Hopefully they wait until we pass ROFR..


----------



## MagicalAloha

heynowirv said:


> Day # 40.....


Same here; 40 days in the 🕳...  hopefully they’ll throw in 10% off.


----------



## MagicalAloha

lcur77 said:


> Wonder if buybacks are going to start back up with the new special offers for direct purchases for older resorts? Hopefully they wait until we pass ROFR..


Buybacks will be a rare event til Spring 2021...


----------



## lcur77

MagicalAloha said:


> Buybacks will be a rare event til Spring 2021...


Is Disney sitting on that much inventory that they have to have the give the offers to try to entice more purchases?


----------



## EM Lawrence

lcur77 said:


> Wonder if buybacks are going to start back up with the new special offers for direct purchases for older resorts? Hopefully they wait until we pass ROFR..


It’s always possible, but if I had to guess I’d say they are selling off inventory they already own.  Otherwise, I would think they would offer discounts across the board and not just on certain resorts.


----------



## macman123

Day 33 for me!


----------



## disneykim17

lcur77 said:


> Wonder if buybacks are going to start back up with the new special offers for direct purchases for older resorts? Hopefully they wait until we pass ROFR..


Hi lcurr77, do you happen to know what the special offers for direct purchases are at AKL?  We are looking for Sept UY and an add-on contract around 75-100 points.


----------



## glamdring269

bookwormde said:


> the issue is that if you have to cancel you still want to be able to banks your points. If you usually travel in April then September UY works but August does not (no banking the last 4 months of a UY)



August still works just fine. If you don't know by the end of March that you can't make your April trip then you're going to be in holding anyway.


----------



## Cyberc1978

3ZrWe said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21- sent 6/22
> 
> First DVC contract (after debating Riveria direct several times) and SO happy to see some previous $145pp for VGF get through. Fingers crossed that continues and big congrats to all of you who passed ROFR after such a long wait!!


Great contract for a great price. Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## lcur77

disneykim17 said:


> Hi lcurr77, do you happen to know what the special offers for direct purchases are at AKL?  We are looking for Sept UY and an add-on contract around 75-100 points.


No. I reached out to my guide to see if he could provide any info in case Disney exercised ROFR on our pending purchase but got an out of office so he might not be back yet.


----------



## Cyberc1978

disneykim17 said:


> Hi lcurr77, do you happen to know what the special offers for direct purchases are at AKL?  We are looking for Sept UY and an add-on contract around 75-100 points.


DVC does not provide any incentives for buying already sold out resorts only new ones. 

Should they do it now it will be a first so I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## disneykim17

Thank you Cyberc1978...since these are not normal times we are living in, one can hope.


----------



## lcur77

Cyberc1978 said:


> DVC does not provide any incentives for buying already sold out resorts only new ones.
> 
> Should they do it now it will be a first so I wouldn’t count on it.


They are at this time on AKL, BLT, OKW, PVB and SSR. New page on the DVC site went live about add-ons and these resorts indicate there are special offers available.


----------



## Snowmiser

Day 53 for me .  I reached out to our agent on Thursday and asked her to please check on it.  She said she would reach out to the “DVC coordinator”.  And we wait...


----------



## andeesings

I got the title in my name today!!! Yay!! ...What happens now?


----------



## njcoach24

*They added Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge to the DVC buy direct site.*


----------



## ChipNdale8887

njcoach24 said:


> *They added Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge to the DVC buy direct site.*


Copper Creek has been available the whole time. Disney just doesn't advertise it since it is 96% sold out. We bought copper creek in February. $4,400 discount on 170 points back then as an add on.


----------



## Lorana

Cyberc1978 said:


> DVC does not provide any incentives for buying already sold out resorts only new ones.
> 
> Should they do it now it will be a first so I wouldn’t count on it.





lcur77 said:


> They are at this time on AKL, BLT, OKW, PVB and SSR. New page on the DVC site went live about add-ons and these resorts indicate there are special offers available.


My sales rep confirmed:
AKL: 150-199 points, $5 off per point; 200 points, $8 off per point
PBV: 200 points, $11 off per point (there may be an offer in the 150-199 point range too, but I forgot to ask as I was really just interested in the AKL and CCV offers, but asked because my husband would love to own PBV too).


----------



## njcoach24

Lorana said:


> My sales rep confirmed:
> AKL: 150-199 points, $5 off per point; 200 points, $8 off per point
> PBV: 200 points, $11 off per point (there may be an offer in the 150-199 point range too, but I forgot to ask as I was really just interested in the AKL and CCV offers, but asked because my husband would love to own PBV too).



I just asked a rep also, Rivera is $15 off a point at 150 points....It seems almost everything is at least $5 off at 150 points at almost every resort. They seem to have a ton of inventory at all properties so I think that is why we won't see any ROFR on resales.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> My sales rep confirmed:
> AKL: 150-199 points, $5 off per point; 200 points, $8 off per point
> PBV: 200 points, $11 off per point (there may be an offer in the 150-199 point range too, but I forgot to ask as I was really just interested in the AKL and CCV offers, but asked because my husband would love to own PBV too).


 Do you know the offer for CCV add-on?


----------



## Lorana

andeesings said:


> Do you know the offer for CCV add-on?


CCV, RIV and AUL add-on is:
$5 off per point for 100-124 points
$15 off per point for 125-149 points
$25 off per point for 150-199 points
$35 off per point for 200-299 points
$40 off per point for 300-499 points 

This means at:
100 points, CCV is $215, RIV is $190, and AUL is $190 per point.
125 points, CCV is $205, RIV is $180, and AUL is $180.
150 points, CCV is $195, RIV is $170, and AUL is $170.
200 points, CCV is $185, RIV is $160, and AUL is $160.
300 points, CCV is $180, RIV is $155, and AUL is $155.

I'm a little surprised there isn't a bigger discount at 300 points to entice people to buy more.  200 seems to be the sweet spot, but the fact that they have a discount even for 100 points is nice.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> CCV, RIV and AUL add-on is:
> $5 off per point for 100-124 points
> $15 off per point for 125-149 points
> $25 off per point for 150-199 points
> $35 off per point for 200-299 points
> $40 off per point for 300-499 points
> 
> This means at:
> 100 points, CCV is $215, RIV is $190, and AUL is $190 per point.
> 125 points, CCV is $205, RIV is $180, and AUL is $180.
> 150 points, CCV is $195, RIV is $170, and AUL is $170.
> 200 points, CCV is $185, RIV is $160, and AUL is $160.
> 300 points, CCV is $180, RIV is $155, and AUL is $155.
> 
> I'm a little surprised there isn't a bigger discount at 300 points to entice people to buy more.  200 seems to be the sweet spot, but the fact that they have a discount even for 100 points is nice.


Whoa why are CCVs so much more than RIV??


----------



## 3ZrWe

Cyberc1978 said:


> Great contract for a great price. Good luck with ROFR.



Thanks Cyberc1978!! I put in my offer and was holding my breath on your ROFR, but nothing’s guaranteed at this point for me. Hopefully we’ll be neighbors! Tried to get the seller to pay closing but no go. I think you have the record low as of right now — congrats!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

lcur77 said:


> They are at this time on AKL, BLT, OKW, PVB and SSR. New page on the DVC site went live about add-ons and these resorts indicate there are special offers available.


Do you have a link?

when I go look I can only find info for Aulani, Rivera and copper creek.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Any discounts on VGF?

just passed and wondering about the direct pricing.


----------



## Brianstl

lcur77 said:


> They are at this time on AKL, BLT, OKW, PVB and SSR. New page on the DVC site went live about add-ons and these resorts indicate there are special offers available.


They must have inventory they have been told to get rid of.


----------



## Dennis Reilly

anybody know the price for OKW?


----------



## Cyberc1978

3ZrWe said:


> Thanks Cyberc1978!! I put in my offer and was holding my breath on your ROFR, but nothing’s guaranteed at this point for me. Hopefully we’ll be neighbors! Tried to get the seller to pay closing but no go. I think you have the record low as of right now — congrats!!


Fingers crossed that you will pass.

I feel that I was extremely lucky with my terms except for using 1st American


----------



## RivShore

Anyone know what "reference" code to use when trying to see the details of direct prices at https://www.dvcexplorer.com/ ?

The old page that did not require that isn't working for me.


----------



## Brianstl

Cyberc1978 said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> when I go look I can only find info for Aulani, Rivera and copper creek.


The discounts on the other resorts are for existing members only and you have to be logged into DVC to see them.


----------



## Lorana

andeesings said:


> Whoa why are CCVs so much more than RIV??


Because it is "nearly sold out" and they raised the price to encourage people to buy at RIV and AUL instead.


----------



## Lorana

Brianstl said:


> The discounts on the other resorts are for existing members only and you have to be logged into DVC to see them.


The discounts aren't showing for the other resorts.  Unless there is something that is missing.  It just shows that there IS a discount, but it tells you to contact a Guide for details.  The discount is only for members, and only for these sold out resorts: AKL, BLT, OKW, PBV, and SSR.


----------



## MICKIMINI

OKW is $165 PP


----------



## 3ZrWe

Cyberc1978 said:


> Fingers crossed that you will pass.
> 
> I feel that I was extremely lucky with my terms except for using 1st American



Still, good for you to be on the other side of ROFR!! I lost a day due to switching from the same title company but seems like the process is taking a bit no matter who you use. Really sweating it now with all this talk of direct incentives and it’s only the FIRST day of waiting! I am loving these discussion boards though... def makes it more bearable!


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> The discounts on the other resorts are for existing members only and you have to be logged into DVC to see them.


I called today and asked about an Old Key West discount, as a non-owner, and they told me five dollars for 150 points or eight dollars for 200.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Brianstl said:


> The discounts on the other resorts are for existing members only and you have to be logged into DVC to see them.


Okay but where on the member site do I find them?


----------



## Brianstl

Cyberc1978 said:


> Okay but where on the member site do I find them?


I am not currently a member, but according to @Lorana you need to talk a guide.  This was a link I saw earlier and tried to use that ask for DVC log in info.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/sign-in/?appRedirect=/member-savings/


----------



## Cyberc1978

Brianstl said:


> I am not currently a member, but according to @Lorana you need to talk a guide.  This was a link I saw earlier and tried to use that ask for DVC log in info.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/sign-in/?appRedirect=/member-savings/



thanks. That’s actually the link for the offer on aulani, Rivera and copper creek.


----------



## Lorana

Cyberc1978 said:


> thanks. That’s actually the link for the offer on aulani, Rivera and copper creek.


If you're an existing member, log in and go to this link:  https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/add-vacation-points/
Scroll down past the offers for CCV, AUL, and RIV, and you'll see "Limited Availability" and it lists the sold out resorts.  Next to AKL, BLT, OKW, PBV, and SSR, it has a "Special Offer: Ask a Guide for Details!" banner, but clicking on any of the old resorts doesn't give a cost calculator, but instead a form you can enter you phone number and have a Guide call you back.


----------



## CastAStone

I made an incentive summary post/thread that we can update so this conversation isn't happening in like 5 different places. https://www.disboards.com/threads/direct-sales-incentives-summer-2020-expanded-list.3805288/


----------



## 3ZrWe

Anyone pass ROFR today?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Here's my contract.

chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22 

Not gonna be able to use those 31 points since they're banked from 2018 but that's ok.


----------



## John Purcell

njcoach24 said:


> I just asked a rep also, Rivera is $15 off a point at 150 points....It seems almost everything is at least $5 off at 150 points at almost every resort. They seem to have a ton of inventory at all properties so I think that is why we won't see any ROFR on resales.



“They seem to have a ton of inventory at almost every resort” = They have a TON of files pending ROFR and in their foreclosure pipeline with Palm/ DVD. 

It will be interesting to see what, if anything, ROFR buys - it’ll be dictated by the direct sales market. I may buy a small direct contract but not until my ROFR is approved (so I don’t compete with myself).


----------



## John Purcell

3ZrWe said:


> Anyone pass ROFR today?



Day 41 - Nope, waiting.


----------



## Bambi19

JoshF said:


> Has anyone ever taken the ROFR data over a few years and plotted it on a chart by resort?  I don't have the Excel skills to do this, but it would sure be interesting to see this visually over a few years.



This is the closest I’ve seen: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-may-20-report/
And: 
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-sales-prices-for-may-2020/


----------



## pinkxray

Will ROFR start moving quicker now that DVC reps are working or is it two separate areas? I would love to pass and pay so I can get my member number by August. Don’t necessarily need the points yet but would like to be able to sign up for the April RunDisney weekend on the early registration. At the current rate there is no way that will happen.


----------



## RachStu

We closed over three weeks ago and the contract still isn't showing in our dashboard.  It is taking forever! Best guess is that we have another week to wait and then probably another 7-10 days for the points to load.


----------



## CastAStone

pinkxray said:


> Will ROFR start moving quicker now that DVC reps are working or is it two separate areas? I would love to pass and pay so I can get my member number by August. Don’t necessarily need the points yet but would like to be able to sign up for the April RunDisney weekend on the early registration. At the current rate there is no way that will happen.


When I called yesterday I was told they are working with a “skeleton crew” right now. So with actually selling more points added to the plates of those working, I wouldn’t expect any big changes.


----------



## MagicalAloha

andeesings said:


> Whoa why are CCVs so much more than RIV??


The actual Cooper content... jk jk


----------



## MagicalAloha

John Purcell said:


> Day 41 - Nope, waiting.


Same... today’s the day folk


----------



## MagicalAloha

CastAStone said:


> When I called yesterday I was told they are working with a “skeleton crew” right now. So with actually selling more points added to the plates of those working, I wouldn’t expect any big changes.


  oh nooooooo


----------



## rachaelg

We passed! Day 38 and we passed ROFR for our BLT contract!


----------



## MagicalAloha

rachaelg said:


> We passed! Day 38 and we passed ROFR for our BLT contract!


congratulations


----------



## Lorana

rachaelg said:


> We passed! Day 38 and we passed ROFR for our BLT contract!


Oooo!  Giving me hope that things might be speeding up.


----------



## rachaelg

rachaelg---$147-$8030-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/16, passed 6/23


----------



## BrianR

wow, maybe today is the day for me too, on day 38 here...


----------



## lcur77

Nice to see more progress today on ROFR. Hopefully we have another week like last week!


----------



## chicagoshannon

wow early notifications today!  Congrats to all.  I'm hoping my contract that got sent yesterday doesn't take as long.  I mean if they're going to be passing everything why even pretend to consider them.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

rachaelg said:


> rachaelg---$147-$8030-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/16, passed 6/23



Oh man, ours was sent on 5/18!  We are close!


----------



## jamier2

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> Oh man, ours was sent on 5/18!  We are close!



Same here! So excited


----------



## MagicalAloha

rachaelg said:


> rachaelg---$147-$8030-50-BLT-Apr-0/19, 23/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/16, passed 6/23


Mine was sent 3 days before, hopefully in time to have the points in my account by the 3rd week in July?!?!


----------



## andeesings

MagicalAloha said:


> Mine was sent 3 days before, hopefully in time to have the points in my account by the 3rd week in July?!?!


I JUST got the title in my name yesterday, and closed 5/26.


----------



## heynowirv

lcur77 said:


> They are at this time on AKL, BLT, OKW, PVB and SSR. New page on the DVC site went live about add-ons and these resorts indicate there are special offers available.


Icurr can you tell me where on the  web page it says the incentives?... Never mind I found it. Has anyone contacted them about BWV or Poly about incentives? Asking for a friend.........


----------



## 3ZrWe

chicagoshannon said:


> wow early notifications today!  Congrats to all.  I'm hoping my contract that got sent yesterday doesn't take as long.  I mean if they're going to be passing everything why even pretend to consider them.


Mine was sent yesterday as well. Really hoping all contracts continue to pass through!!


----------



## poofyo101

Mine was sent 5/12 still have not heard back yet. Have one from 5/12, 5/15 and 5/18 and no response on any of them yet


----------



## MagicalAloha

poofyo101 said:


> Mine was sent 5/12 still have not heard back yet. Have one from 5/12, 5/15 and 5/18 and no response on any of them yet


Oh no that’s not a good sign


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Mine was sent 5/5 and still no feedback....


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Mine was sent 5/5 and still no feedback....


Do you know if I can back out if I still don’t hear anything until my „latest“ Closing date mentioned in my contract? (Which is Next week...)


----------



## MagicalAloha

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Do you know if I can back out if I still don’t hear anything until my „latest“ Closing date mentioned in my contract? (Which is Next week...)


Hmmmm good question?


----------



## njcoach24

poofyo101 said:


> Mine was sent 5/12 still have not heard back yet. Have one from 5/12, 5/15 and 5/18 and no response on any of them yet


maybe they see your deals and want you to buy direct... 

I also wonder if they don't necessarily care so much about price per point when buying back...I wonder if they look for hot UY and certain size contracts...?


----------



## hlhlaw07

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Do you know if I can back out if I still don’t hear anything until my „latest“ Closing date mentioned in my contract? (Which is Next week...)


No you can’t back out. Not hearing from Disney by your closing date only means they have waived and you can close on the contract. It doesn’t mean you can back out of the contract. It is your green light to move forward.


----------



## njcoach24

hlhlaw07 said:


> No you can’t back out. Not hearing from Disney by your closing date only means they have waived and you can close on the contract. It doesn’t mean you can back out of the contract. It is your green light to move forward.



folks on here have said closing companies are reluctant to move forward without hearing back on ROFR...I wouldn't move forward as a buyer. I've asked this question many times but does anybody actually know the FL law on this?


----------



## Matty B13

njcoach24 said:


> ...I wonder if they look for hot UY and certain size contracts...?


DVC can change the UY of any points now, so it doesn't matter for them, just the resale purchaser.


----------



## EM Lawrence

I wonder if sometimes for ROFR they are looking to purchase certain units so price is not the main or only concern? I can see the benefit of doing this at OKW if they plan to tear down some of the buildings come 2042.  Would there be any other benefits to them for owning certain units outright? I believe I’ve read that unit ownership can sometimes be a factor in voting on something or other...lost in the fine print of the membership agreements.


----------



## njcoach24

After all my questioning the process comments we just passed lol. Definitely exciting.

njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/23


----------



## hlhlaw07

njcoach24 said:


> folks on here have said closing companies are reluctant to move forward without hearing back on ROFR...I wouldn't move forward as a buyer. I've asked this question many times but does anybody actually know the FL law on this?


Folks on here and closing companies are often confused as to the law and the actual words in Disney’s ROFR provision. The ROFR provision in the purchase contract from Disney expressly provides: *“If DVD fails to notify Purchaser of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, Purchaser may proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.”*

So, while I’m not a Florida lawyer nor do I know specifically what Florida law says on ROFR provisions, I do not need that knowledge as Disney’s own contractual provision clearly and unambiguously states that if they do not exercise ROFR prior to closing date then the transaction can move forward.

The contract language controls. So even if Florida law specifically stated something else, Disney would not get to hide behind that while ignoring the language they put in their own contract to the detriment of another party. That’s contracts 101.


----------



## jamier2

njcoach24 said:


> njcoach24---$132.5-$17334-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 117/20, 120/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/23



I’m waiting to hear on my PVB contract. Almost same as yours and sent on 5/18 also. Maybe it’ll come today.


----------



## njcoach24

jamier2 said:


> I’m waiting to hear on my PVB contract. Almost same as yours and sent on 5/18 also. Maybe it’ll come today.



I hope you hear soon!


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

jamier2 said:


> I’m waiting to hear on my PVB contract. Almost same as yours and sent on 5/18 also. Maybe it’ll come today.


 We are waiting on our AKV contract and it was sent 5/18 also.  Lets get this done so I can stop stressing about what to do with my points!  It's my understanding I will still have about another 4 to 6 weeks to finish this process.  Is that safe to assume?


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> We are waiting on our AKV contract and it was sent 5/18 also.  Lets get this done so I can stop stressing about what to do with my points!  It's my understanding I will still have about another 4 to 6 weeks to finish this process.  Is that safe to assume?


Just after I typed this I got the email.  LOL!  Yay!  

Goddard Family Adventures---$110-$19293-155-AKV-Feb-0/19, 310/20, 155/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/23


----------



## poofyo101

Which brokers were these that passed today?


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

poofyo101 said:


> Which brokers were these that passed today?



We used DVC Resale Market


----------



## BrianR

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> We used DVC Resale Market


Uh oh, I'm a DVC Resale Market with a 5/15 date.  No word yet.  Congrats on yours though!


----------



## njcoach24

poofyo101 said:


> Which brokers were these that passed today?



I used Buy & Sell


----------



## MagicalAloha

EM Lawrence said:


> I wonder if sometimes for ROFR they are looking to purchase certain units so price is not the main or only concern? I can see the benefit of doing this at OKW if they plan to tear down some of the buildings come 2042.  Would there be any other benefits to them for owning certain units outright? I believe I’ve read that unit ownership can sometimes be a factor in voting on something or other...lost in the fine print of the membership agreements.


I hope they don’t do away with OKC?


----------



## rachaelg

Ours was DVC Store


----------



## MagicalAloha

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> We are waiting on our AKV contract and it was sent 5/18 also.  Lets get this done so I can stop stressing about what to do with my points!  It's my understanding I will still have about another 4 to 6 weeks to finish this process.  Is that safe to assume?


4-6 weeks until you have the points available?


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

MagicalAloha said:


> 4-6 weeks until you have the points available?


From what I can see is now the paperwork will take 2 to 3 weeks.  Once that's done, it can take Disney 14 to 21 days to complete the transfer.  Than maybe up to 2 weeks to put the points in the system.  So maybe a little longer?  I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## EM Lawrence

MagicalAloha said:


> I hope they don’t do away with OKC?


All speculation.  Nobody knows what will happen in 2042 when part of the resort ownership expires and the rest own until 2057.


----------



## RachStu

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> From what I can see is now the paperwork will take 2 to 3 weeks.  Once that's done, it can take Disney 14 to 21 days to complete the transfer.  Than maybe up to 2 weeks to put the points in the system.  So maybe a little longer?  I'm not exactly sure.



We closed 22 days ago (deeds were registered on 1 June) and our new contract still isn't showing in our account yet.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

RachStu said:


> We closed 22 days ago (deeds were registered on 1 June) and our new contract still isn't showing in our account yet.


About what I’m figuring on.  A month and a half at best.


----------



## MagicalAloha

RachStu said:


> We closed 22 days ago (deeds were registered on 1 June) and our new contract still isn't showing in our account yet.


 oh noooo... I hope the pints are added soon


----------



## bwheeler319

RachStu said:


> We closed 22 days ago (deeds were registered on 1 June) and our new contract still isn't showing in our account yet.



Our deed was recorded on 5/27 and our contract isn't showing yet either.  This wait is horrible!!!


----------



## MagicalAloha

bwheeler319 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 5/27 and our contract isn't showing yet either.  This wait is horrible!!!


I was hoping to have the new points available for use by 1st week of August; my contract was submitted 5/13 to ROFR.


----------



## bwheeler319

MagicalAloha said:


> I was hoping to have the new points available for use by 1st week of August; my contract was submitted 5/13 to ROFR.



I would be going crazy if we needed the points for a trip this year.  We were lucky enough to be able to go in February/March right before everything closed down, so we are just planning to bank the points for next year.  Fingers crossed you hear some good news soon!


----------



## andeesings

bwheeler319 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 5/27 and our contract isn't showing yet either.  This wait is horrible!!!


This is going to seem like a really dumb question. But when you say your deed was recorded, is that when the title company emails you the paperwork in your name?


----------



## bwheeler319

andeesings said:


> This is going to seem like a really dumb question. But when you say your deed was recorded, is that when the title company emails you the paperwork in your name?



Not dumb at all!  After closing, the deed is sent to the Orange County Comptroller for recording and then Disney makes the membership change on their end.


----------



## Madmavis

Congratulations to everyone who passed today! Hopefully I’ll hear this week. Mine was sent on 5/15. The wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> We closed over three weeks ago and the contract still isn't showing in our dashboard.  It is taking forever! Best guess is that we have another week to wait and then probably another 7-10 days for the points to load.



4.5 weeks here and still not in the dashboard.... hope you packed snacks


----------



## ScubaCat

..





MagicalAloha said:


> I hope they don’t do away with OKC?


I'm pretty sure Oklahoma City will still be around.... Hopefully.


----------



## heynowirv

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> Do you know if I can back out if I still don’t hear anything until my „latest“ Closing date mentioned in my contract? (Which is Next week...)


So you're well beyond the 10 day grace period? If that's the case you can back out but you will forfeit whatever deposit you paid.


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth---$100-$11464-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21-+ 195/Admin Fee- sent 6/23 

Use year is close enough to my August use year, and I couldn't pass up an extended OKW at this price.  Well I could have but I didn't want too.


----------



## ScubaCat

AaronEuth said:


> AaronEuth---$100-$11464-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21-+ 195/Admin Fee- sent 6/23
> 
> Use year is close enough to my August use year, and I couldn't pass up an extended OKW at this price.  Well I could have but I didn't want too.


Fidelity often has the best deals!


----------



## MICKIMINI

MagicalAloha said:


> oh noooo... I hope the pints are added soon


Did you mean to write "points" or maybe you really need "pints" LOL!


----------



## Madmavis

Day 41. Hopefully today is the day


----------



## Nrich30

Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11, passed 6/23


----------



## Madmavis

Nrich30 said:


> Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11, passed 6/23


Congratulations


----------



## MagicalAloha

Day 41; it’s been so long since I’ve been stranded on this non-DVC Island, haven’t seen a soul, I’ve fashioned a toothbrush out of a flyer and a spoon out of a fork. Only managed to eat opi (small clam like snails). Drank 3 coconuts  and used all the rum from the 1st class bar, and still no ROFR in site... Oh befriended a pelican with one wing and a blue eye; named him Manfred....


----------



## MICKIMINI

MagicalAloha said:


> Day 41; it’s been so long since I’ve been stranded on this non-DVC Island, haven’t seen a soul, I’ve fashioned a toothbrush out of a flyer and a spoon out of a fork. Only managed to eat opi (small clam like snails). Drank 3 coconuts  and used all the rum from the 1st class bar, and still no ROFR in site... Oh befriended a pelican with one wing and a blue eye; named him Manfred....


"...I like pina coladas, getting caught in the rain..."


----------



## heynowirv

Day #42....


----------



## JoshF

MagicalAloha said:


> Day 41; it’s been so long since I’ve been stranded on this non-DVC Island, haven’t seen a soul, I’ve fashioned a toothbrush out of a flyer and a spoon out of a fork. Only managed to eat opi (small clam like snails). Drank 3 coconuts  and used all the rum from the 1st class bar, and still no ROFR in site... Oh befriended a pelican with one wing and a blue eye; named him Manfred....


----------



## Jetku

Nrich30 said:


> Nrich30---$112-$27767-240-AKV-Jun-240/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 5/11, passed 6/23



Congrats! June use year seems challenging to find. Took me a while to find mine and am now “post closure”


----------



## lcur77

Seems like things def aren't as busy as last week. Hopefully its just people who aren't on the board being passed. We'll see.


----------



## Brodi18

BrianR said:


> Uh oh, I'm a DVC Resale Market with a 5/15 date.  No word yet.  Congrats on yours though!



May 13 here, and no answer yet either. Fingers crossed today is our day!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Brodi18 said:


> May 13 here, and no answer yet either. Fingers crossed today is our day!


Same here but,”I have a bad feeling about this”   I was told that due to skeleton crews and a inundation of ROFR that passed its going to take them time to inform us...


----------



## MagicalAloha

Whew Hew I passed!!!


----------



## JoshF

MagicalAloha said:


> Whew Hew I passed!!! View attachment 503821View attachment 503821


Today?  When were you sent for ROFR?


----------



## MagicalAloha

JoshF said:


> Today?  When were you sent for ROFR?


My ROFR was sent in 5/13 and received notice it passed today. It probably was receieve by their office yesterday though...


----------



## jjlyle

jjlyle---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 5/13, passed 6/24


----------



## Snowmiser

April 30 and we finally passed today! I’m the seller and I think the buyer reported the details, but I don’t see it on the first page so I’ll use the tool and send the details later.


----------



## MagicalAloha

MagicalAloha---$145-$24035-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Buyer pays MF 126- sent 5/12; passed today 6/24


----------



## MagicalAloha

Snowmiser said:


> April 30 and we finally passed today! I’m the seller and I think the buyer reported the details, but I don’t see it on the first page so I’ll use the tool and send the details later.


You’re selling AK?


----------



## Snowmiser

MagicalAloha said:


> You’re selling AK?


Yes, AKL 100 pt, June use year.


----------



## Retlaw1971

Retlaw1971---$97-$23538-220-AKV-Aug-8/19, 125/20, 220/21- sent 5/18


----------



## Tianamama

Finally received the call that I passed today! 41 days!

Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


Also, couldn’t resist addonitis while waiting so currently waiting 35 days on this one:

Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20


Congrats to all that passed today and good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## Brodi18

MagicalAloha said:


> Whew Hew I passed!!! View attachment 503821View attachment 503821


I passed, too!!


----------



## Brodi18

Brodi18 said:


> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13
> 
> Our first purchase, hopefully! We weren’t going to buy until at least September, but DH is impatient. We won’t close until November anyway, so this is perfect.



Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13, passed 6/24

We passed today! Now I can get excited!


----------



## DingDang17

DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30, passed 6/24

Fidelity/First American combo; 55 days.  Communication with Fidelity was excellent during the wait (although I only checked in one time at the 50-day mark), and the delay genuinely appears to have been with Disney, so I can't really complain; although it SURRRRRE was tough watching people report passing who's deals were submitted almost two weeks after ours was sent (I know I'm not the only one).

LET'S CLOSE 'N LOAD!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Just got the email!

CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14 Passed 6/24

Very Happy with this purchase only $5 more pp than I originally purchased our original points for 3 years ago at $120pp.  I was kicking my self that I didn't bite the bullet and buy the extra points that we would need so addonitis has been eating at me lol.

Congrats to everyone that is passing!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Tianamama said:


> Finally received the call that I passed today! 41 days!
> 
> Tianamama---$110-$15198-125-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 5/14, passed 6/24
> 
> 
> Also, couldn’t resist addonitis while waiting so currently waiting 35 days on this one:
> 
> Tianamamma---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20
> 
> 
> Congrats to all that passed today and good luck to all those still waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## MagicalAloha

Narrated by C. Thomas Howell aka Pony Boy
  Nothing ROFR can forever stay
  Now I wait for points in my tray
  I don’t know how long 
  It will take
  Some say  a score minus 323 and a day
  Stay Gold AP, 
  Stay Gold


----------



## Snowmiser

DingDang17 said:


> DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30, passed 6/24
> 
> Fidelity/Mason Title combo; 55 days.  Communication with Fidelity was excellent during the wait (although I only checked in one time at the 50-day mark), and the delay genuinely appears to have been with Disney, so I can't really complain; although it SURRRRRE was tough watching people report passing who's deals were submitted almost two weeks after ours was sent (I know I'm not the only one).
> 
> LET'S CLOSE 'N LOAD!!!


 
I guess you are my buyer! I did ask for an expedite so hopefully we get pushed ahead of some of those who heard two weeks before we did.  That 90 day close is coming up fast! I did ask the agent twice to make sure we didn’t get lost in the shuffle and she was very nice but is probably happy to not have me asking anymore!


----------



## DingDang17

Snowmiser said:


> I guess you are my buyer! I did ask for an expedite so hopefully we get pushed ahead of some of those who heard two weeks before we did.  That 90 day close is coming up fast! I did ask the agent twice to make sure we didn’t get lost in the shuffle and she was very nice but is probably happy to not have me asking anymore!



I saw an old post of yours, and I think that we BOTH asked last week on the same day. I hate to think that it helped, because that's not how it should be, but here we are. Alas. Good on you for asking for the expedited closing! Agent told me it had been requested. Never would have even occurred to me, but boy is it welcome. 

Glad to have a deal with a Boards vet!


----------



## BrianR

Hooray!

BrianR---$153-$22575-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- future MF credit- sent 5/15, passed 6/24


----------



## ljlaurajane

ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13, passed 6/24

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Snowmiser

Snowmiser said:


> I guess you are my buyer! I did ask for an expedite so hopefully we get pushed ahead of some of those who heard two weeks before we did.  That 90 day close is coming up fast! I did ask the agent twice to make sure we didn’t get lost in the shuffle and she was very nice but is probably happy to not have me asking anymore!



Actually I just noticed you are Mason and we are First American so I guess Fidelity sent in two identical contracts on the same day.


----------



## DingDang17

Snowmiser said:


> Actually I just noticed you are Mason and we are First American so I guess Fidelity sent in two identical contracts on the same day.



Actually no; I just checked.  I am First American.  I have no idea why I had Mason on the brain.  I'm pretty sure it must be us (last name Range).  

Sorry for the mistake; I've updated my previous post to reflect First American.


----------



## MrWonderful

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Just got the email!
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14 Passed 6/24



This makes me a tiny bit less anxious... I'm a few dollars above you on 150 point similar stripped contract. Only day 15 here though. Crossing fingers ROFR stays dormant just a few more weeks at least. 

and congrats!


----------



## Madmavis

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Just got the email!
> 
> CaptnJackSparrow---$125-$20740-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/14 Passed 6/24
> 
> Very Happy with this purchase only $5 more pp than I originally purchased our original points for 3 years ago at $120pp.  I was kicking my self that I didn't bite the bullet and buy the extra points that we would need so addonitis has been eating at me lol.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that is passing!


Who did you go through?


----------



## Madmavis

We passed!!!!! I just got the email. 41 days


----------



## Tiffany H

Madmavis said:


> We passed!!!!! I just got the email. 41 days


Congratulations!!


----------



## Madmavis

Madmavis49---$107-$11585-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 6/20, 100/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 5/15, passed 6/24


----------



## John Purcell

John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.

I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!


----------



## Madmavis

John Purcell said:


> John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.
> 
> I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!


Congratulations


----------



## Lorana

So most of my points are resale, and I have 2 contracts out there, one that just last week passed ROFR and one that was submitted on 6/2 that I'm still waiting on.  And today, I paid the deposit on a direct contract with DVC _*and the points are already in my account, what even is this magic?? *_I haven't even *signed a contract yet *and I have my points!  I mean, I know why I buy resale (so, so much cheaper), but there is something so, so nice about the instant gratification of buying direct.  ;-)


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lorana said:


> So most of my points are resale, and I have 2 contracts out there, one that just last week passed ROFR and one that was submitted on 6/2 that I'm still waiting on.  And today, I paid the deposit on a direct contract with DVC _*and the points are already in my account, what even is this magic?? *_I haven't even *signed a contract yet *and I have my points!  I mean, I know why I buy resale (so, so much cheaper), but there is something so, so nice about the instant gratification of buying direct.  ;-)


Yes thats one of the “perks” of buying direct.


----------



## Madmavis

BrianR said:


> Hooray!
> 
> BrianR---$153-$22575-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- future MF credit- sent 5/15, passed 6/24


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

ljlaurajane said:


> ljlaurajane---$95-$10737-100-SSR-Sep-0/18, 45/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 5/13, passed 6/24
> 
> FINALLY!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

John Purcell said:


> John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.
> 
> I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!


Congratulations


----------



## Lorrie7249

3ZrWe said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21- sent 6/22
> 
> First DVC contract (after debating Riveria direct several times) and SO happy to see some previous $145pp for VGF get through. Fingers crossed that continues and big congrats to all of you who passed ROFR after such a long wait!!


How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).


----------



## CastAStone

Lorrie7249 said:


> How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).


The average VGF contract in April sold for $157 at the largest broker so best to probably ignore the broker who gets paid more if you spend more.

sources I trust for prices:

This thread (which admittedly is likely to have a bit of a lowball bias due to the nature of a ROFR thread as well as human nature: people are likely to post deals they’re proud of and unlikely to post ones they aren’t sure were that good)
DVC Resale Market’s blog posts on average price paid. The watch out there is that it’s an average, and doesn’t take into account big or small contracts, nor how many points are available to use.

On the other hand, @3ZrWe got a heckuva deal, and unless you’re willing to be very patient, and bid very low on every single contract that comes up on every site, you shouldn’t expect to get a price like that. You might! But most wont.


----------



## John Purcell

John Purcell said:


> John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.
> 
> I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!



I realize that our community is small and I may never get the opportunity to thank my seller. But I realize this is my best chance at doing a thank you note, and letting everyone know how thankful I am that they decided to sell to my family. So I will just post this note to all the folks selling right now (sorry moderators, I know your thread is data driven, but please let this one go):

Dear Seller,

I cannot begin to explain how great it feels to join the magic. My twins are 6 and I am 39. We have been going since 2016. But we talk about our annual trips every day.

I realize that selling your contract has memories and happy experiences with it. Those will stay with your family, but I trust my family will live up to your traditions and look forward to build upon this - And in many years we may gift this to another generation or sell to a family needing their own magical adventures. It would give me no greater pleasure than to show a generation yet to come this magical experience with my kids.   It’s a right of passage to them, and a smile to my face watching...

Thanks to anyone selling their points right now, please realize it’s not just a monetary transfer, but also someone else’s dreams being realized. 

Kind regards,
John


----------



## Noah_t

Lorrie7249 said:


> How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).


Do not listen to that Agent's BS.  Offer what you think is fair.  This thread is probably the best piece of information for buyers and sellers out there.  I would also remind you that looking at the trend prices are definitely going down so if its not low enough for you yet it will most likely get there.  I predict we will see VGF drop below 140 by the end of summer.


----------



## CastAStone

Noah_t said:


> I predict we will see VGF drop below 140 by the end of summer.


Maybe by December...


----------



## Snowmiser

DingDang17 said:


> Actually no; I just checked.  I am First American.  I have no idea why I had Mason on the brain.  I'm pretty sure it must be us (last name Range).
> 
> Sorry for the mistake; I've updated my previous post to reflect First American.



Yep, you’re our buyer!  It’s a great contract and hope you love being DVC as much as we do.  Our kids are getting older so we’re looking to buy into a different resort that we can enjoy as a couple if the kids stop coming.  We also own at BWV.  Fingers crossed that the closing documents come quickly!


----------



## Noah_t

CastAStone said:


> Maybe by December...


Who would of predicted Bay lake would drop to 100? 
LOL
Actually I am going to change my prediction to something more beneficial to me.  Beach Club below 100!  

On a serious note look at the Boardwalk deals, many of which have dropped below 100.  I had to walk away from a fully loaded 270 point one that was 110$/Point.


----------



## Lorrie7249

CastAStone said:


> The average VGF contract in April sold for $157 at the largest broker so best to probably ignore the broker who gets paid more if you spend more.
> 
> sources I trust for prices:
> 
> This thread (which admittedly is likely to have a bit of a lowball bias due to the nature of a ROFR thread as well as human nature: people are likely to post deals they’re proud of and unlikely to post ones they aren’t sure were that good)
> DVC Resale Market’s blog posts on average price paid. The watch out there is that it’s an average, and doesn’t take into account big or small contracts, nor how many points are available to use.
> 
> On the other hand, @3ZrWe got a heckuva deal, and unless you’re willing to be very patient, and bid very low on every single contract that comes up on every site, you shouldn’t expect to get a price like that. You might! But most wont.


Ok, thanks for insight.  I’ve been looking at this thread and the low ball offer thread.  i will keep looking


----------



## poofyo101

Noah_t said:


> Who would of predicted Bay lake would drop to 100?
> LOL
> Actually I am going to change my prediction to something more beneficial to me.  Beach Club below 100!
> 
> On a serious note look at the Boardwalk deals, many of which have dropped below 100.  I had to walk away from a fully loaded 270 point one that was 110$/Point.


Bay Lake was at 100 because it didn't have any points for the next 2 years, But was a great deal nonetheless.


I have not seen many boardwalk drop below 100 even fully stripped.

The price per point of course does not tell the whole story in the value of a contract.
but I do want more bay lake....


----------



## 3ZrWe

Lorrie7249 said:


> How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).


I was watching a few sites and got lucky with Fidelity and awesome sellers!  Hopefully the luck stays with me through ROFR. There’s been a number of $145-$155 for VGF on here so they’re definitely out there and may go even lower in time. Hang in there!


----------



## Lorrie7249

3ZrWe said:


> I was watching a few sites and got lucky with Fidelity and awesome sellers!  Hopefully the luck stays with me through ROFR. There’s been a number of $145-$155 for VGF on here so they’re definitely out there and may go even lower in time. Hang in there!


Good luck to you the rest of the way!  Fingers crossed for me to find a good deal like you


----------



## DingDang17

Snowmiser said:


> Yep, you’re our buyer!  It’s a great contract and hope you love being DVC as much as we do.  Our kids are getting older so we’re looking to buy into a different resort that we can enjoy as a couple if the kids stop coming.  We also own at BWV.  Fingers crossed that the closing documents come quickly!



Amen to that!  My wife and I are the polar opposite, in a way. Bought a small Poly contract direct in 2017 - best decision we've ever made - and now we have our first on the way and want to ensure yearly rather than every other year trips. 

June 24th, 2020 has to be the biggest Disney ROFR "purge" day of the year it seems. Champagne all around!!


----------



## ScubaCat

John Purcell said:


> John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.
> 
> I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## kevtlas

John Purcell said:


> John Purcell---$89 -$22,950-250 AKV-Aug  0/19, 0/20, 250/21 - sent 5/11 passed 6/24. Seller (obviously) pays 2020 MF.
> 
> I think I have read this thread like 50+ times per day for the last week or two(!). Thanks for everyone’s contributions, I love being part of this community!!  Great day for many of us who were anxiously awaiting!


Congratulations! You got an awesome price for AKV!


----------



## Ominaomi

Oninaomi - $93 - $16275 + $195 Admin Fee- 175 - SSR - Dec - 6/19, 175/20, 175/21- 5/6 sent 

Day 50 waiting for ROFR !


----------



## SG131

Lorrie7249 said:


> How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).


It is also worth shopping around at multiple companies.


----------



## Madmavis

Ominaomi said:


> Oninaomi - $93 - $16275 + $195 Admin Fee- 175 - SSR - Dec - 6/19, 175/20, 175/21- 5/6 sent
> 
> Day 50 waiting for ROFR !


Hopefully today’s the day


----------



## lcur77

Hopefully we have another good day and people in the 40-50 day waiting period hear back. I am currently at 29 so hoping with increased volume to hear next week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MinnieSueB

DingDang17 said:


> DingDang17---$104-$11,820-100-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 4/30, passed 6/24
> 
> Fidelity/First American combo; 55 days.  Communication with Fidelity was excellent during the wait (although I only checked in one time at the 50-day mark), and the delay genuinely appears to have been with Disney, so I can't really complain; although it SURRRRRE was tough watching people report passing who's deals were submitted almost two weeks after ours was sent (I know I'm not the only one).
> 
> LET'S CLOSE 'N LOAD!!!


We were Fidelity/First American & they were great!!  Closing went quick!


----------



## MagicalAloha

Noah_t said:


> Do not listen to that Agent's BS.  Offer what you think is fair.  This thread is probably the best piece of information for buyers and sellers out there.  I would also remind you that looking at the trend prices are definitely going down so if its not low enough for you yet it will most likely get there.  I predict we will see VGF drop below 140 by the end of summer.


Even 130...


----------



## MagicalAloha

lcur77 said:


> Hopefully we have another good day and people in the 40-50 day waiting period hear back. I am currently at 29 so hoping with increased volume to hear next week. Good luck everyone!


Wow that’s close to 60 days


----------



## MagicalAloha

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


Get er done


----------



## MagicalAloha

Noah_t said:


> Who would of predicted Bay lake would drop to 100?
> LOL
> Actually I am going to change my prediction to something more beneficial to me.  Beach Club below 100!
> 
> On a serious note look at the Boardwalk deals, many of which have dropped below 100.  I had to walk away from a fully loaded 270 point one that was 110$/Point.


How many BLT below or at 100 pts? I’ve checked the resale sites and most are $140,$150 and one that’s $130 w no points available until the next ice age


----------



## Noah_t

MagicalAloha said:


> How many BLT below or at 100 pts? I’ve checked the resale sites and most are $140,$150 and one that’s $130 w no points available until the next ice age


It was a bit of a joke.  There was only one that hit 100$ and I understand it's an aberration.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Cool
Cool
Cool


----------



## Walker TR

Really excited to get the news we passed.
WalkerTR---$140-$22309-155-VGF-Feb-0/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


----------



## lovethesun12

Walker TR said:


> Really excited to get the news we passed.
> WalkerTR---$140-$22309-155-VGF-Feb-0/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


This made me officially decide to give up on poly and try for VGF.


----------



## tputorti

Jetku said:


> 4.5 weeks here and still not in the dashboard.... hope you packed snacks


Same here.  Closed 5/21


----------



## 3ZrWe

Walker TR said:


> Really excited to get the news we passed.
> WalkerTR---$140-$22309-155-VGF-Feb-0/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


Wow, great deal! Congrats on getting through ROFR!!


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth said:


> AaronEuth---$141-$17600-120-BLT-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 120/21- sent 5/15
> 
> Posting on behalf of my sister (no kids); she probably slightly overpaid considering this is a delayed closing.   However, she wanted to exactly match my current contract in resort, points, etc.  This guarantees that she can always book and travel with us; as she is a fantastic aunt to my son and wants to go on all his Disney trips.   Having everything match means that she knows that whatever I book, she can book and not worry about running low on points.  She had been looking for a contract like this for about a month; and decided it was worth skipping the lowball to get exactly what she wanted.



Passed 6/24/20.    For those following my posting in this thread....she is less than pleased about my own OKW(E) addon.


----------



## gisele2

Walker TR said:


> Really excited to get the news we passed.
> WalkerTR---$140-$22309-155-VGF-Feb-0/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 5/14, passed 6/24


Good price !


----------



## Hopfather28

Lorrie7249 said:


> How/where did you get $145 For VGF?  I tried for a 100 pt offering $155 with some ‘20 Pts.  Was told owners expect 92 to 95 % of asking (which was $170).



92% of $170 is $156.40. So A) that broker doesn't know math because that would indicate that a counter for 157 would have been in order or B) both you and the seller ultimately were willing to let this go for a matter of literally $140. I suspect it is the former.


----------



## JoshF

Is it just me or does it seem like things in the ROFR world slowed down again this week?


----------



## ScubaCat

lovethesun12 said:


> This made me officially decide to give up on poly and try for VGF.


Buy where you want to stay!


----------



## poofyo101

JoshF said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like things in the ROFR world slowed down again this week?


Seems like it. They aren't going in order making it even worse.


----------



## macman123

poofyo101 said:


> Seems like it. They aren't going in order making it even worse.



Thats the problem! I am following dates other people have sent and passed. My date is 19th May so it should be sometime soon......

Fingers crossed.


----------



## poofyo101

macman123 said:


> Thats the problem! I am following dates other people have sent and passed. My date is 19th May so it should be sometime soon......
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Mine was sent 5/12 still have not heard back yet. Another Sent 5/15 already passed yesterday. Another 5/18 still no reply.
All different brokers.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

This was just sent in for ROFR:

T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25


----------



## Paul Stupin

I know everyone keeps talking about how low everything is going, but thats not been my experience. I initially offered about 20 points lower on a 100 point Aulani contract, figuring it was at least worth trying a lowball, but the seller didn't even bother responding, and was kind of pissed off. The problem was that I wanted the contract, and of course that specific UY, so I wound up "crawling back" with an offer that was still too low, but not insulting. We wound up closing about 5 points below the asking price. I'm happy I got the contract and am of course excited, in spite of the long ROFR wait ahead!

Frankly, I think its still a seller's market. Inventory on some of the larger resale sites seems to be shrinking. Personally, for me, the lowball approach might occasionally work, but more often than not is kind of a waste of time, which only annoys the seller. Perhaps that approach is more effective on larger contracts which typically have a lower point value. I guess you have to be 100% prepared to just walk away if you're looking for some kind of jaw dropping deal, and keep offering until you find a seller who will accept a lowball offer. Thats not easy to do when you're looking for a specific UY and point number.


----------



## lovethesun12

ScubaCat said:


> Buy where you want to stay!


In that case I'll need a contract at every resort


----------



## lcur77

Don't see any pass through today. Weird. Hopefully they make up for it tomorrow but I don't remember any passes on Fridays recently.


----------



## Domique

Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb--1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25
Adding on, again!
I can't believe my husband agreed to buy this one.  I'm sure it will pass, hopefully quickly,  I need to use those points!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Paul Stupin said:


> The problem was that I wanted the contract, and of course that specific UY, so I wound up "crawling back" with an offer that was still too low, but not insulting. We wound up closing about 5 points below the asking price. I'm happy I got the contract and am of course excited, in spite of the long ROFR wait ahead!


The contract I just posted is definitely more per point than some I've seen, but April use years are only like 8% of PVB, so small, loaded, April UY contracts don't come along very often. It was listed at $170, I offered $160, then accepted the counteroffer of $165. I'm happy. Over the life of the contract, a few dollars difference per point on the purchase price is pretty insignificant anyway.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Domique said:


> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb--1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25
> Adding on, again!
> I can't believe my husband agreed to buy this one.  I'm sure it will pass, hopefully quickly,  I need to use those points!


EVERYTHING will pass right now. Only blockage is sellers who of course won’t accept any price.

So if you can get a seller to accept a price then it will pass. Question is how long DVC will let everything slide?

The most recent incentives to buy direct indicates that they have a lot of inventory and a looking to move that fast. In that case we can expect to see downwards prices for  quite some time.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Domique said:


> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb--1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25
> Adding on, again!
> I can't believe my husband agreed to buy this one.  I'm sure it will pass, hopefully quickly,  I need to use those points!


Nice one


----------



## MagicalAloha

Cyberc1978 said:


> EVERYTHING will pass right now. Only blockage is sellers who of course won’t accept any price.
> 
> So if you can get a seller to accept a price then it will pass. Question is how long DVC will let everything slide?
> 
> The most recent incentives to buy direct indicates that they have a lot of inventory and a looking to move that fast. In that case we can expect to see downwards prices for  quite some time.


----------



## Walker TR

3ZrWe said:


> Wow, great deal! Congrats on getting through ROFR!!


Thanks looking forward to the 11 month reservation window for future bookings.....


----------



## ScubaCat

lovethesun12 said:


> In that case I'll need a contract at every resort



Then I recommend getting them in the same use year.  Otherwise it's going to be hard to manage 15 contracts!


----------



## MagicalAloha

ScubaCat said:


> Then I recommend getting them in the same use year.  Otherwise it's going to be hard to manage 15 contracts!


Holy cow  15 contacts?


----------



## ScubaCat

I'm sure some have double-digit contracts!  I can barely manage 3 at one resort so kudos to those folks.


----------



## ScubaCat

Domique said:


> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb--1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25
> Adding on, again!
> I can't believe my husband agreed to buy this one.  I'm sure it will pass, hopefully quickly,  I need to use those points!


You can always ask the seller to bank the 80 that are in the 2020 year for you if necessary.  Be sure to do that before it gets too far along so it doesn't mess up the final verification.


----------



## Cyberc1978

ScubaCat said:


> Then I recommend getting them in the same use year.  Otherwise it's going to be hard to manage 15 contracts!


I have 3 UY’s and I must admit it’s easier than you would think.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Cyberc1978 said:


> I have 3 UY’s and I must admit it’s easier than you would think.


I guess as long as you’re planning ahead it’s easy... so far I have 2 same use year. Trying desperately not to add another lol. I’m going to add a DVCAA (Disney Vacation Club Addicts Anonymous)


----------



## Noah_t

Oh here we go.  Grand Floridian at 140.  Now I have to send out a bunch more offers and of course listen to all the condescending comments from brokers.  The ones that anger me the most are the ones who claim this thread should not be trusted.  I should not listen to strangers on the internet, but I should trust the strangers selling me DVC.


----------



## CastAStone

Noah_t said:


> Oh here we go.  Grand Floridian at 140.  Now I have to send out a bunch more offers and of course listen to all the condescending comments from brokers.  The ones that anger me the most are the ones who claim this thread should not be trusted.  I should not listen to strangers on the internet, but I should trust the strangers selling me DVC.


Trusting strangers with no agenda > trusting strangers with money at stake


----------



## MagicalAloha

Noah_t said:


> Oh here we go.  Grand Floridian at 140.  Now I have to send out a bunch more offers and of course listen to all the condescending comments from brokers.  The ones that anger me the most are the ones who claim this thread should not be trusted.  I should not listen to strangers on the internet, but I should trust the strangers selling me DVC.


May the force be with you, always!


----------



## MagicalAloha

CastAStone said:


> Trusting strangers with no agenda > trusting strangers with money at stake


----------



## Domique

ScubaCat said:


> You can always ask the seller to bank the 80 that are in the 2020 year for you if necessary.  Be sure to do that before it gets too far along so it doesn't mess up the final verification.



I hadn't thought of that, I just messaged the agent. Thank you I might have missed the banking window! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## poofyo101

Cyberc1978 said:


> EVERYTHING will pass right now. Only blockage is sellers who of course won’t accept any price.
> 
> So if you can get a seller to accept a price then it will pass. Question is how long DVC will let everything slide?
> 
> The most recent incentives to buy direct indicates that they have a lot of inventory and a looking to move that fast. In that case we can expect to see downwards prices for  quite some time.


Not sure how long they will let them pass. Just signed on another one today. They will still be strapped for cash for a few months though.


----------



## John Purcell

lcur77 said:


> Don't see any pass through today. Weird. Hopefully they make up for it tomorrow but I don't remember any passes on Fridays recently.



They have writer’s cramp from yesterday. But it looks like the 40+ day folks are shrinking or gone, thank goodness (!).


----------



## John Purcell

CastAStone said:


> Trusting strangers with no agenda > trusting strangers with money at stake



Love this! And find your posts are the ABSOLUTE GOLD standard!  The Rolls Royce of Disboard posts!!  

But I sorta worry about posts involving questioning any broker EVER again on this site (after I responded to a broker’s post on this thread whereby I requested specifics of the 4 “taken” ROFRs that this broker mentioned to clients in Q2 - all commentary is now gone since some folks were mean to this broker - accusing lies, etc.). But the beauty about this thread is the data. Who would lie about DVC taking a contract? Flip side : who would post if they overpaid? So I think this thread is VERY FAIR. The moderators should be proud. Brokers and buyers should feel pride in a liquid marketplace without shenanigans.

All that said, I think there are a lot of brokers on this thread and realized early on that there may be conflicts of interest as I stated herein. So from here on, I am only positive, respectful and will not call out brokers for steering a higher price - but consider me guilty about enjoying your post about it


----------



## CastAStone

John Purcell said:


> Love this! And find your posts are the ABSOLUTE GOLD standard!  The Rolls Royce of Disboard posts!!
> 
> But I sorta worry about posts involving questioning any broker EVER again on this site (after I responded to a broker’s post on this thread whereby I requested specifics of the 4 “taken” ROFRs that this broker mentioned to clients in Q2 - all commentary is now gone since some folks were mean to this broker - accusing lies, etc.). But the beauty about this thread is the data. Who would lie about DVC taking a contract? Flip side : who would post if they overpaid? So I think this thread is VERY FAIR. The moderators should be proud. Brokers and buyers should feel pride in a liquid marketplace without shenanigans.
> 
> All that said, I think there are a lot of brokers on this thread and realized early on that there may be conflicts of interest as I stated herein. So from here on, I am only positive, respectful and will not call out brokers for steering a higher price - but consider me guilty about enjoying your post about it


Fair enough! I’m not saying most brokers are intentionally dishonest or crooked! (now the 4 ROFR person...) But to quote Upton Sinclair, “It Is Difficult to Get a Man to Understand Something When His Salary Depends Upon His Not Understanding It”. And the brokers make more money if the market is booming.


----------



## hlhlaw07

John Purcell said:


> Love this! And find your posts are the ABSOLUTE GOLD standard!  The Rolls Royce of Disboard posts!!
> 
> But I sorta worry about posts involving questioning any broker EVER again on this site (after I responded to a broker’s post on this thread whereby I requested specifics of the 4 “taken” ROFRs that this broker mentioned to clients in Q2 - all commentary is now gone since some folks were mean to this broker - accusing lies, etc.). But the beauty about this thread is the data. Who would lie about DVC taking a contract? Flip side : who would post if they overpaid? So I think this thread is VERY FAIR. The moderators should be proud. Brokers and buyers should feel pride in a liquid marketplace without shenanigans.
> 
> All that said, I think there are a lot of brokers on this thread and realized early on that there may be conflicts of interest as I stated herein. So from here on, I am only positive, respectful and will not call out brokers for steering a higher price - but consider me guilty about enjoying your post about it


Just to clarify, posts questioning broker’s statements and reasoning are fair game and happen all the time around these parts of the boards. The posts you were referring to happened right around the time the DIS filter was updated to include that broker. So any discussion of that business was no longer allowed. Discuss away, just include a link to the broker you are discussing to make sure it’s not in the filter. Those discussion are helpful to purchasers, but still have to be within the guidelines. And contrary to what a lot of people think, there really only a few brokers who shall not be discussed.


----------



## John Purcell

Ugh.  I indiscriminately replied to a person: a member of this site, personally - candidly hoping that person would stand up for themself and tell their contract stories and tell us the 4 contracts DVD took that weren’t captured herein.  And I am AOK with whatever rules governing here.  Like I said, my hand was already slapped, and I’ll never again do it, I promise. But I refuse to throw that persons company, with links, under the bus.. It would be like me saying : you are allowed to talk negatively about me, only if you know my employment sitch and my employers website.

But thank you for standing up to a business that our community won’t recognize.  I applaud the group for the high road. And I totally get it, and would understand it if all these non-thread related stuff is removed too.  And sorry if this is undue drama.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevtlas

Domique said:


> I hadn't thought of that, I just messaged the agent. Thank you I might have missed the banking window! I appreciate your help!!


I asked my broker to request the buyers bank the 2019 points and they were able to get it done and resend all on the same day so I think it didn’t have too much effect on the wait time.


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Day 29 in ROFL tried not to think about it but starting to get a bit twitchy now


----------



## lcur77

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> Day 29 in ROFL tried not to think about it but starting to get a bit twitchy now


Day 30 here. Same. Not in a huge rush, got time to bank the 2020 points but just want it done so bad


----------



## evenstephen

evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26


----------



## macman123

Day 38 for me........


----------



## MagicalAloha

macman123 said:


> Day 38 for me........


I think 42 days is the magic number.


----------



## bmscott

hlhlaw07 said:


> Just to clarify, posts questioning broker’s statements and reasoning are fair game and happen all the time around these parts of the boards. The posts you were referring to happened right around the time the DIS filter was updated to include that broker. So any discussion of that business was no longer allowed. Discuss away, just include a link to the broker you are discussing to make sure it’s not in the filter. Those discussion are helpful to purchasers, but still have to be within the guidelines. And contrary to what a lot of people think, there really only a few brokers who shall not be discussed.


I remember that conversation - I’m fairly new here and am just curious why certain brokers are filtered out. Should I be worried if I used one those brokers?


----------



## macman123

MagicalAloha said:


> I think 42 days is the magic number.



Let's hope so! At least the weekend is 2'dead' days........


----------



## mmackeymouse

MagicalAloha said:


> I think 42 days is the magic number.



I am at day 34....soon, I hope!


----------



## jamier2

bmscott said:


> I remember that conversation - I’m fairly new here and am just curious why certain brokers are filtered out. Should I be worried if I used one those brokers?



That’s what I also wondered. However, since these are unmentionable, how would we ever know if we are using someone who we may need to be cautious of? I suspect the reason some can’t be mentioned has more to do with sponsorship than ethics.


----------



## CastAStone

bmscott said:


> I remember that conversation - I’m fairly new here and am just curious why certain brokers are filtered out. Should I be worried if I used one those brokers?





jamier2 said:


> That’s what I also wondered. However, since these are unmentionable, how would we ever know if we are using someone who we may need to be cautious of? I suspect the reason some can’t be mentioned has more to do with sponsorship than ethics.


Lots of companies that don't sponsor the boards are allowed to be discussed. 

The few brokers with a ton of listings I generally wouldn't be worried about, as long as you have a reputable title company, since the title company is who actually handles the money. I am unaware of any title companies who cannot be discussed here.


----------



## EM Lawrence

bmscott said:


> I remember that conversation - I’m fairly new here and am just curious why certain brokers are filtered out. Should I be worried if I used one those brokers?


As someone very new to making offers on DVC contracts, one broker did immediately raise red flags with me based on the way this person responded to me and some of the suggestions this person made.  I won’t name names.  But if your antenna is up, you will probably pick up on any irregularities on your own.  I was putting offers in with various brokers, and it became clear very quickly to me that not all of them handle things the same way.  But if you have a reputable title company, I think you’ll be fine.  It’s not like people are being sold bogus contracts or anything.


----------



## tputorti

RachStu said:


> We closed over three weeks ago and the contract still isn't showing in our dashboard.  It is taking forever! Best guess is that we have another week to wait and then probably another 7-10 days for the points to load.





Jetku said:


> 4.5 weeks here and still not in the dashboard.... hope you packed snacks





tputorti said:


> Same here.  Closed 5/21



36 days after closing I got the email from DVC... We have completed the Resale Transfer for your Membership.  The new contract has been listed under your current Member Number.  Please allow 7-10 business days for the Vacation Club Points to be transferred from the originating account. 

Another 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to wait now.

Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26


----------



## MagicalAloha

tputorti said:


> 36 days after closing I got the email from DVC... We have completed the Resale Transfer for your Membership.  The new contract has been listed under your current Member Number.  Please allow 7-10 business days for the Vacation Club Points to be transferred from the originating account.
> 
> Another 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to wait now.
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26


Is that a total of 99 days? 2 weeks from now will be July 10; 4/2/2020 and points finally in your DVC account on approx 7/10/2020 ... So applying the same to my purchase I’ll have my new points in my account approx 8/20/20. But my R2 Unit has been known to make an error from, time, to time...


----------



## ChipNdale8887

EM Lawrence said:


> As someone very new to making offers on DVC contracts, one broker did immediately raise red flags with me based on the way this person responded to me and some of the suggestions this person made.  I won’t name names.  But if your antenna is up, you will probably pick up on any irregularities on your own.  I was putting offers in with various brokers, and it became clear very quickly to me that not all of them handle things the same way.  But if you have a reputable title company, I think you’ll be fine.  It’s not like people are being sold bogus contracts or anything.


Buzzz Buzzz?


----------



## Jetku

tputorti said:


> 36 days after closing I got the email from DVC... We have completed the Resale Transfer for your Membership.  The new contract has been listed under your current Member Number.  Please allow 7-10 business days for the Vacation Club Points to be transferred from the originating account.
> 
> Another 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to wait now.
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26



Congrats! Our contract was finally added yesterday as well after a 5/22 closing. Now to await the points!


----------



## heynowirv

JoshF said:


> View attachment 503758


I heard on day#42.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I'm impatiently waiting to join this thread officially. Contracts are being signed.


----------



## JoshF

It doesn't seem like many of these were processed this week.


----------



## #DVCnuts

Cyberc1978 said:


> I have 3 UY’s and I must admit it’s easier than you would think.


I also have three and very easy to keep track of.


----------



## jamier2

JoshF said:


> It doesn't seem like many of these were processed this week.



Definitely not.


----------



## soniam

ScubaCat said:


> ..
> I'm pretty sure Oklahoma City will still be around.... Hopefully.



Much to the chagrin of the residents of Tulsa


----------



## SG131

MagicalAloha said:


> I guess as long as you’re planning ahead it’s easy... so far I have 2 same use year. Trying desperately not to add another lol. I’m going to add a DVCAA (Disney Vacation Club Addicts Anonymous)


 I think I need to join that group as well. I already have two contracts with different resorts and different use years. My rescheduled 2020 trip is now a split stay including AKL for the first time and now that I look more at the pool and resort online I’m afraid I’m going to want to add another resort......


----------



## MagicalAloha

SG131 said:


> I think I need to join that group as well. I already have two contracts with different resorts and different use years. My rescheduled 2020 trip is now a split stay including AKL for the first time and now that I look more at the pool and resort online I’m afraid I’m going to want to add another resort......


It’s a beautiful resort and Savanah views are so nice.


----------



## Lorana

SG131 said:


> I think I need to join that group as well. I already have two contracts with different resorts and different use years. My rescheduled 2020 trip is now a split stay including AKL for the first time and now that I look more at the pool and resort online I’m afraid I’m going to want to add another resort......


You are going to want to own there.


----------



## rich dream vacations

tputorti said:


> 36 days after closing I got the email from DVC... We have completed the Resale Transfer for your Membership.  The new contract has been listed under your current Member Number.  Please allow 7-10 business days for the Vacation Club Points to be transferred from the originating account.
> 
> Another 1 1/2 to 2 weeks to wait now.
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26


I am exactly 2 weeks behind your timeline so thanks for the update. About a week longer than what Membership Administration told me about my contract. Looks like I will not get points loaded until the end of July (past the 7 month window I wanted to make my Feb 2021 reservations, but I guess I will have to cross my fingers that some DVC resorts will still be available).


----------



## MagicalAloha

rich dream vacations said:


> I am exactly 2 weeks behind your timeline so thanks for the update. About a week longer than what Membership Administration told me about my contract. Looks like I will not get points loaded until the end of July (past the 7 month window I wanted to make my Feb 2021 reservations, but I guess I will have to cross my fingers that some DVC resorts will still be available).


Oh boy, that meant I 


rich dream vacations said:


> I am exactly 2 weeks behind your timeline so thanks for the update. About a week longer than what Membership Administration told me about my contract. Looks like I will not get points loaded until the end of July (past the 7 month window I wanted to make my Feb 2021 reservations, but I guess I will have to cross my fingers that some DVC resorts will still be available).


If I use your timeline I might have my points by the first week of August, fingers and eyes crossed...


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'll make the thread for the new quarter this week.

A number of you are missing from the update- if you notice that you are one of them, please use the tool on page 1 to create your string and repost, please and thank you 

And finally...42 is ALWAYS the magic number. Hope I am not the only one who gets that reference.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> And finally...42 is ALWAYS the magic number. Hope I am not the only one who gets that reference.



I prefer 37..(in a row?!?)


----------



## macman123

Im on day 40........


----------



## MagicalAloha

macman123 said:


> Im on day 40........


I think 42 is the Magic #


----------



## tweetykl

Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28

We finally did it! we have sent our side by the sellers have not yet. The listing just posted today And we jumped on it.


----------



## LadybugsMum

My paperwork was sent to Disney this morning and I can officially join the thread!

LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29


----------



## Rustygirl84

Just put in another offer. I am afraid that I have started a DVC addiction  my first contract was sent a week ago. Now I just put in an offer on a small 25 pointer


----------



## macman123

Day 41. So near, yet so far.........


----------



## Rustygirl84

macman123 said:


> Day 41. So near, yet so far.........


 Hopefully they get moving this week!!!


----------



## jamier2

Today is 42 for us. Hopefully it really is magic!


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> Day 41. So near, yet so far.........


I heard on day 41 so today could be the day. You never know. Good luck!


----------



## Madmavis

jamier2 said:


> Today is 42 for us. Hopefully it really is magic!


Good luck!


----------



## GCFrost

Today is day 46... still waiting.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 6/29, seller pays 2020 dues obviously


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Day 41. So near, yet so far.........


Whereeeeeeever you are.... I knooooow that my ROFR will go oooooooonnnnn...


----------



## EM Lawrence

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 6/29, seller pays 2020 dues obviously


I think that’s a great price for such a small contract!


----------



## tweetykl

Updated: Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29


tweetykl said:


> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28
> 
> We finally did it! we have sent our side by the sellers have not yet. The listing just posted today And we jumped on it.


----------



## Paul Stupin

I’m at day 40 for an Aulani contract. Fingers crossed it will be this week!


----------



## JoshF

Radio silence lately.  Isn't there a ROFR dance we can all do to get things rolling over there?  C'mon people - I need a reason to stop looking at this feed 984 times per day.


----------



## John Purcell

Had to reformat my original post:
John Purcell---$89-$22950-250-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/24


----------



## Noah_t

All my plotting to get back to Aulani is starting to yield some fruit.  It's subsidized and matches my Bay lake tower use year.  


Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25


----------



## JoshF

Noah_t said:


> All my plotting to get back to Aulani is starting to yield some fruit.  It's subsidized and matches my Bay lake tower use year.
> 
> 
> Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25


Nice one!  What's the best way to find a subsidized contract?


----------



## Noah_t

JoshF said:


> Nice one!  What's the best way to find a subsidized contract?


Just keep stalking the resale sites.  This weekend there were two on dvc resale market!  Both 200 points and were asking 95$/Point so a very reasonable price.  They go quick so if you see one reasonably priced have your homework done and put in a good offer.


----------



## gtfpjames

Noah_t said:


> Just keep stalking the resale sites.  This weekend there were two on dvc resale market!  Both 200 points and were asking 95$/Point so a very reasonable price.  They go quick so if you see one reasonably priced have your homework done and put in a good offer.


What is a subsidized contract?


----------



## CastAStone

gtfpjames said:


> What is a subsidized contract?


Aulani and Vero Beach both underestimated the dues they would ultimately need to run the place. Aulani because of bad math and as best I can tell Vero Beach because they never built phase 2 of the project. So Disney decided one day in both cases that all contracts will now have  substantially higher dues, but that Disney will cover the difference for all contracts sold to date. Those contracts where Disney helps with the dues are called subsidized. There’s a decent stock of VB ones, Aulani ones are rare as they figured out the mistake before the resort even opened.


----------



## Lorana

CastAStone said:


> Aulani and Vero Beach both underestimated the dues they would ultimately need to run the place. Aulani because of bad math and as best I can tell Vero Beach because they never built phase 2 of the project. So Disney decided one day in both cases that all contracts will now have  substantially higher dues, but that Disney will cover the difference for all contracts sold to date. Those contracts where Disney helps with the dues are called subsidized. There’s a decent stock of VB ones, Aulani ones are rare as they figured out the mistake before the resort even opened.


I didn't realize VB had subsidized dues contracts as well.  What is the subsidized cost currently?  I'd be very tempted to add on a small resale contract there if I could find one subsidized...


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> I didn't realize VB had subsidized dues contracts as well.  What is the subsidized cost currently?  I'd be very tempted to add on a small resale contract there if I could find one subsidized...


Well, you learn something every day!  I even remember when VB opened and my brother and SIL lived a few miles away, yet I don't remember anything about subsidized contracts....I'd also consider a small contract for our "retirement" plan!  Great, laid back vibe!


----------



## CastAStone

Lorana said:


> I didn't realize VB had subsidized dues contracts as well.  What is the subsidized cost currently?  I'd be very tempted to add on a small resale contract there if I could find one subsidized...


$8.00 / point (source). Still not cheap but better than 10 something.


----------



## macman123

Day 42 for me........


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> Day 42 for me........


It seems like they don’t work on mondays or fridays so hopefully they’re there today and you will get that magical email you’ve been waiting for


----------



## macman123

Madmavis said:


> It seems like they don’t work on mondays or fridays so hopefully they’re there today and you will get that magical email you’ve been waiting for



My broker said their last one came back at 54 days.


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 06/30/2020

Adding on again. Thought we got a pretty good deal on this small contract. Points might get put back into 2021, but we won’t mind. Now the wait begins. Still waiting on the points to load from our other contract we closed on a few weeks back.


----------



## pinkxray

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 06/30/2020
> 
> Adding on again. Thought we got a pretty good deal on this small contract. Points might get put back into 2021, but we won’t mind. Now the wait begins. Still waiting on the points to load from our other contract we closed on a few weeks back.



That’s a good one! Where did you find it listed? I am really thinking that maybe by 2042 I wanted care if my DVC ends and am considering maybe looking for a 50pt BWV. Even better that it’s Oct use year.


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

Was listed on Fidelity, hung in there for a little over a week because I guess the seller was trying to get the 2021 points back into 2021 but hasn’t been successful. We decided to move forward regardless of where the points end up. Got a trip in June where the points will be used anyways.


----------



## Traci Ramos

Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30 

And now...we wait.


----------



## tikigrl

tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19 

First attempt at resale buy!  Looking to add to our direct Disney Riviera purchase from last summer.  This could be addictive.....


----------



## lcur77

Nothing the past  day and a half. Hope we aren't regressing here with timelines..


----------



## HowdyHowdy

HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30


----------



## Paul Stupin

pinkxray said:


> That’s a good one! Where did you find it listed? I am really thinking that maybe by 2042 I wanted care if my DVC ends and am considering maybe looking for a 50pt BWV. Even better that it’s Oct use year.


Personally, I absolutely love the boardwalk, but for me, its not the fact that in 20 years I wouldn‘t care about a BW contract ending (because after 20 years I too probably wouldn’t), it’s the fact that in 20 years it’s value would be zero. For some of the later expiring resorts, which would have another 25 years still on them, you could sell the contracts with a good chance of getting your money back.

Also, in five years, when the expiration date will be close to 15 years away for the 2042 resorts, I wonder if the resale price will go way down.

That said, it’s a great resort.


----------



## Poly_Life_Ohana

Poly_Life_Ohana said:


> Poly_Life_Ohana---$135-$22053-150-PVB-Dec-150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/14
> 
> Had watched and thought about joining DVC for years now. Finally after a lot of debate took the dive. Ploy is the perfect fit for our family and with the extended contract length it just made perfect sense.



Finally heard back and Passed 6/24


----------



## chicagoshannon

Poly_Life_Ohana said:


> Finally heard back and Passed 6/24


You just found out today that you passed 6 days ago?  What company did you use?


----------



## andeesings

I got my welcome email from Disney today!!!! I was so excited to log into my account for the first time!!!!


----------



## JoshF

andeesings said:


> I got my welcome email from Disney today!!!! I was so excited to log into my account for the first time!!!!


When did you submit for ROFR?


----------



## Poly_Life_Ohana

chicagoshannon said:


> You just found out today that you passed 6 days ago?  What company did you use?


No, I've just been backed up on emails and it got lost in the shuffle, I actually heard same day from Fidelity.


----------



## andeesings

JoshF said:


> When did you submit for ROFR?


Sent 4/21, passed 5/12. Took a pretty long time!!!!


----------



## Rustygirl84

It’s been a really quiet week with people passing ROFR. Looks like they have stalled and slowed down again


----------



## MagicalAloha

tikigrl said:


> tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19
> 
> First attempt at resale buy!  Looking to add to our direct Disney Riviera purchase from last summer.  This could be addictive.....


Wow that’s a great contract!!!


----------



## firedust

John Purcell said:


> Had to reformat my original post:
> John Purcell---$89-$22950-250-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/24


I am so jealous right now


----------



## macman123

macman123---$130-$28071-200-BLT-Aug- 0/2019, 208/20, 200/21 - sent 5/19, passed 6/30

42 days......


----------



## gtfpjames

CastAStone said:


> Aulani and Vero Beach both underestimated the dues they would ultimately need to run the place. Aulani because of bad math and as best I can tell Vero Beach because they never built phase 2 of the project. So Disney decided one day in both cases that all contracts will now have  substantially higher dues, but that Disney will cover the difference for all contracts sold to date. Those contracts where Disney helps with the dues are called subsidized. There’s a decent stock of VB ones, Aulani ones are rare as they figured out the mistake before the resort even opened.


Thank you!


----------



## Disney Teresa

macman123 said:


> macman123---$130-$28071-200-BLT-Aug- 0/2019, 208/20, 200/21 - sent 5/19, passed 6/30
> 
> 42 days......


We are one day behind you with a sent date of 05/20. Fingers crossed they went one more day!!
Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## jamier2

We passed ROFR today!!

jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22-55 banked points- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


----------



## kucanhead

kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30 

Adding on to our Poly direct contract. I sense a theme here...


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> macman123---$130-$28071-200-BLT-Aug- 0/2019, 208/20, 200/21 - sent 5/19, passed 6/30
> 
> 42 days......


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

jamier2 said:


> We passed ROFR today!!
> 
> jamier2---$136-$22203-150-PVB-Apr-0/19, 205/20, 150/21, 150/22-55 banked points- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


Congratulations


----------



## JoshF

kucanhead said:


> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30
> 
> Adding on to our Poly direct contract. I sense a theme here...


Congrats!  I'm waiting for ROFR on AUL too and can't wait!


----------



## macman123

JoshF said:


> Congrats!  I'm waiting for ROFR on AUL too and can't wait!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I wonder if the ROFR time frame will become shorter as Disney employees start coming back.


----------



## macman123

LadybugsMum said:


> I wonder if the ROFR time frame will become shorter as Disney employees start coming back.



I would think so. But also if they are now selling all resorts (I had 155 BLT last week direct), will they also take more on ROFR now to sell on.......


----------



## LadybugsMum

macman123 said:


> I would think so. But also if they are now selling all resorts (I had 155 BLT last week direct), will they also take more on ROFR now to sell on.......



I'm hoping that the lack of major revenue of the last few months will lead to them continuing to pass on taking back contracts.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LadybugsMum said:


> I wonder if the ROFR time frame will become shorter as Disney employees start coming back.



I certainly hope so.  Would be nice to have our points in our account before our September trip ( so I can book ASAP for Feb)


macman123 said:


> I would think so. But also if they are now selling all resorts (I had 155 BLT last week direct), will they also take more on ROFR now to sell on.......


 I think they're selling the old resorts with incentives because they have an abundance of those resorts already.  At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Retlaw1971

We passed today

Retlaw1971---$97-$23538-220-AKV-Aug-8/19, 125/20, 220/21- sent 5/18 passed 6/30


----------



## Madmavis

Retlaw1971 said:


> We passed today
> 
> Retlaw1971---$97-$23538-220-AKV-Aug-8/19, 125/20, 220/21- sent 5/18 passed 6/30


Congratulations


----------



## HHISand

chicagoshannon said:


> I certainly hope so.  Would be nice to have our points in our account before our September trip ( so I can book ASAP for Feb)
> 
> I think they're selling the old resorts with incentives because they have an abundance of those resorts already.  At least that's what I'm hoping.


Is it possible they are selling old resorts with incentives because they have gotten them back through foreclosures?


----------



## chicagoshannon

HHISand said:


> Is it possible they are selling old resorts with incentives because they have gotten them back through foreclosures?


yes that's what I was thinking and also some they had already ROFR before the pandemic.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Well, I get my first contract tomorrow. I’ll post it once it’s signed, I guess in the July ROFR thread. I did not get the “best” price but I decided not to quibble over $700.


----------



## ScubaCat

CastAStone said:


> $8.00 / point (source). Still not cheap but better than 10 something.


Close... Go one line down.


----------



## Disney Teresa

Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1

Just received word we passed ROFR


----------



## macman123

Disney Teresa said:


> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Just received word we passed ROFR



Well done. So looks like its around the 42 day mark at present.......


----------



## Madmavis

Disney Teresa said:


> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Just received word we passed ROFR


Congratulations


----------



## GCFrost

GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1

Finally!!! We just received word and we are ecstatic right now! It’s been a long wait but can’t wait to close!


----------



## Madmavis

GCFrost said:


> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1
> 
> Finally!!! We just received word and we are ecstatic right now! It’s been a long wait but can’t wait to close!


Congratulations


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1

Just passed after 47 long days! Excited to be a Poly owner!


----------



## lcur77

Nice to see some contracts moving through today. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## vampiroth

vampiroth said:


> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20


This passed Rofr today! 42 days.


----------



## JoshF

How long is it taking once you pass ROFR now until you have an account w Disney?  I want to buy some direct points w the current promo and that deal expires on 9/16.


----------



## Madmavis

dbtex83 said:


> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Just passed after 47 long days! Excited to be a Poly owner!


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

vampiroth said:


> This passed Rofr today! 42 days.


Congratulations


----------



## 3ZrWe

CONGRATS to everyone!! Looks like a good week for ROFR. Let’s hope the momentum continues!!


----------



## poofyo101

3ZrWe said:


> CONGRATS to everyone!! Looks like a good week for ROFR. Let’s hope the momentum continues!!


Hope so. hoping for a few more months of no ROFR.


----------



## espov

chicagoshannon said:


> I certainly hope so.  Would be nice to have our points in our account before our September trip ( so I can book ASAP for Feb)
> 
> I think they're selling the old resorts with incentives because they have an abundance of those resorts already.  At least that's what I'm hoping.


What incentives for which old resorts?


----------



## chicagoshannon

espov said:


> What incentives for which old resorts?


Theres a thread on this forum all about it.  Most old resorts I believe.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30


----------



## BrianR

Anyone who used Mason Title recently, was it an e-doc signature or were they sending it in the actual mail?


----------



## macman123

BrianR said:


> Anyone who used Mason Title recently, was it an e-doc signature or were they sending it in the actual mail?



Following as I am also due to close with them!


----------



## Isabelle12345

BrianR said:


> Anyone who used Mason Title recently, was it an e-doc signature or were they sending it in the actual mail?


We worked with them in June and had an electronic document to sign


----------



## rich dream vacations

BrianR said:


> Anyone who used Mason Title recently, was it an e-doc signature or were they sending it in the actual mail?


e docs for all, pretty quick and easy to execute!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Just FYI, my resale broker (who’s been fantastic) received yesterday ROFR decisions up to submission date of May 21. My Aulani contract was submitted May 25, so for anyone else who submitted around then, it should be coming soon!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Paul Stupin said:


> Just FYI, my resale broker (who’s been fantastic) received yesterday ROFR decisions up to submission date of May 21. My Aulani contract was submitted May 25, so for anyone else who submitted around then, it should be coming soon!



Haha....May 22nd here. I've heard Day 41& 42 are magic numbers, so I am sitting on pins and needles.


----------



## macman123

I was Day 42 and passed a few days ago! Good luck


----------



## Kdp2

mmackeymouse said:


> Haha....May 22nd here. I've heard Day 41& 42 are magic numbers, so I am sitting on pins and needles.


Me too, submitted 5/22. Been jumping every time my phone buzzes. Come on Disney!!! I could use a win in 2020!!


----------



## IndyToThere

Kdp2 said:


> Me too, submitted 5/22. Been jumping every time my phone buzzes. Come on Disney!!! *I could use a win in 2020!!*


In the words of Cmdr Adama, 'so say we all'.


----------



## Perryo

Kdp2 said:


> Me too, submitted 5/22. Been jumping every time my phone buzzes. Come on Disney!!! I could use a win in 2020!!


While I certainly wish you all the best, we are still waiting at day 49.
To misquote Captain Barbossa; The “40-42 day code“ is more what you'd call a "guideline" than an actual rule. Welcome aboard the Disney ROFR voyage!


----------



## Ominaomi

Ominaomi said:


> Oninaomi - $93 - $16275 + $195 Admin Fee- 175 - SSR - Dec - 6/19, 175/20, 175/21- 5/6 sent
> 6/18 passed
> 
> Day 50 waiting for ROFR !



So it turns out we actually passed ROFR on the 18th June and nobody thought to tell us!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Ominaomi said:


> So it turns out we actually passed ROFR on the 18th June and nobody thought to tell us!



You'd have to close at some point. How could they forget??


----------



## MagicalAloha

LadybugsMum said:


> You'd have to close at some point. How could they forget??


Woa


----------



## LadybugsMum

MagicalAloha said:


> Woa



What?


----------



## MagicalAloha

LadybugsMum said:


> What?


Ooops that response was for Omni... I was replying,”Woa” due to the mix up...


----------



## Deeleebaker

Soooooo, I got sent to ROFR today. How long until the next thread usually opens up and should Inpost here or just wait?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Deeleebaker said:


> Soooooo, I got sent to ROFR today. How long until the next thread usually opens up and should Inpost here or just wait?


I would guess the new thread will happen over the weekend.  You can wait if you want but I wouldn't mind seeing what ya got.


----------



## JoshF

Anything today?  DVC back in strike?


----------



## macman123

Ominaomi said:


> So it turns out we actually passed ROFR on the 18th June and nobody thought to tell us!



Congratulations!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Kdp2 said:


> Me too, submitted 5/22. Been jumping every time my phone buzzes. Come on Disney!!! I could use a win in 2020!!



Any news? I'm still playing the waiting game right now.


----------



## Kdp2

mmackeymouse said:


> Any news? I'm still playing the waiting game right now.


Nope, still waiting  Wonder if the holiday weekend will delay it further.


----------



## JoshF

Kdp2 said:


> Nope, still waiting  Wonder if the holiday weekend will delay it further.


Friday seems to have been a bad day for ROFRs lately.  See you Tuesday...


----------



## mmackeymouse

Kdp2 said:


> Nope, still waiting  Wonder if the holiday weekend will delay it further.



I thought the same thing. Figured either Disney and/or the broker may end up taking tomorrow as a holiday.


----------



## LilyJC

Ominaomi said:


> So it turns out we actually passed ROFR on the 18th June and nobody thought to tell us!



That’s fidelity for you... Great prices usually though!


----------



## Deeleebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess the new thread will happen over the weekend.  You can wait if you want but I wouldn't mind seeing what ya got.


Ha! Well, I’ve been researching and watching, and made the rookie mistake of bidding what I really wanted to pay, so they met me in the middle, and I decided not to quibble over $700. I picked up the Dec 110 AKL with 7/201/110 for $122 a point. Now I get to hope we can go in February 2021.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Deeleebaker said:


> Ha! Well, I’ve been researching and watching, and made the rookie mistake of bidding what I really wanted to pay, so they met me in the middle, and I decided not to quibble over $700. I picked up the Dec 110 AKL with 7/201/110 for $122 a point. Now I get to hope we can go in February 2021.


we're hoping to pass and get our points in time to make a Feb reservation also.


----------



## mcgils

IndyToThere said:


> In the words of Cmdr Adama, 'so say we all'.


So say we all!


----------



## jamier2

LilyJC said:


> That’s fidelity for you... Great prices usually though!



We got a great price on a contract they had listed and we heard at 43 days. I assume that they told us immediately but you never know.


----------



## jamier2

Also from what I hear when you use Fidelity your experience really is dependent on which agent you get. We had Bonnie Krampe and haven’t got a bad thing to say about it at all.


----------



## LilyJC

jamier2 said:


> Also from what I hear when you use Fidelity your experience really is dependent on which agent you get. We had Bonnie Krampe and haven’t got a bad thing to say about it at all.



We also had Bonnie a few years ago for one of our contracts. I would use her again, but it’s a much different experience than with other brokers. Especially in the time after ROFR.


----------



## JoshF

jamier2 said:


> Also from what I hear when you use Fidelity your experience really is dependent on which agent you get. We had Bonnie Krampe and haven’t got a bad thing to say about it at all.


I'm using Bonnie as well and she's been very helpful & responsive


----------



## 3ZrWe

JoshF said:


> I'm using Bonnie as well and she's been very helpful & responsive



Me too and its made for a fantastic experience so far! Lots of communication, quick to answer questions and SO friendly which has really put me at ease being a first time DVC purchaser. Just need to get passed ROFR and will be even more magical.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm using Shaun this time.  She's been great so far.  we'll see what it's like after ROFR.  I just remember it being slow.

The mix up with bidding on the wrong contract  was with a guy that I can't remember his name.  Maybe stick with the women on Fidelity?  lol


----------



## andyc83

What are your guys favorite sites for DVC resale?  I currently have one pending ROFR from a purchase at DVC Resale Market.  Just didn't know what other sites you guys suggest.
Thank you.


----------



## macman123

Personally like DVC Resale Market the best

The site is very easy to navigate and search. You can narrow your options, sort by various fields etc.

There are around 10+ other sites, which are ok. But DVC Resale for me, as a user, is by far the best presented and ease of user navigation.


----------



## nicmc1986

macman123 said:


> Personally like DVC Resale Market the best
> 
> The site is very easy to navigate and search. You can narrow your options, sort by various fields etc.
> 
> There are around 10+ other sites, which are ok. But DVC Resale for me, as a user, is by far the best presented and ease of user navigation.


I couldn't agree more. Currently on day 40 of ROFR and they were fantastic to deal with. Super friendly, site extremely easy to navigate, and do many options for contracts ranging in various points.


----------



## MrWonderful

IMO prices are mostly overpriced at DVC Resale Market, but the site is user friendliest and has lots of contracts listed compared to many others. We used https://www.*************.com/ on our recent purchase and so far have had a good experience... currently in ROFR. There are another half dozen sites I would consider as well. I'd generally avoid the generic timeshare entities, as many likely don't have a clue about dvc subtleties and usually poorly represent the vital details.


----------



## Ominaomi

LilyJC said:


> We also had Bonnie a few years ago for one of our contracts. I would use her again, but it’s a much different experience than with other brokers. Especially in the time after ROFR.



Our agent is also Bonnie she has been helpful and quick to reply thus far. Just a shame we weren’t told about ROFR when it came through as would have prevented any undue stress.

Just looking forward to closing and getting our first DVC vacation booked


----------



## Snowmiser

I put in a bit of a low ball offer with DVC Resale Market and the response I got was that my offer was too low and that the “wiggle room is $1-$4/point”.  Their prices seem so much higher so I find that hard to believe.  After their response, I don’t know that I will bid again with them.  It was a turn off for sure.


----------



## Brianstl

Snowmiser said:


> I put in a bit of a low ball offer with DVC Resale Market and the response I got was that my offer was too low and that the “wiggle room is $1-$4/point”.  Their prices seem so much higher so I find that hard to believe.  After their response, I don’t know that I will bid again with them.  It was a turn off for sure.


Tell them you would like them to present your original offer.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Brianstl said:


> Tell them you would like them to present your original offer.


They could tell them that, but here is the thing, DVCresalemarket.com is very aware of their obligations to present offers when required. They also have a lot of contracts currently listed from an investor who has given instructions that they are only willing to accept offers within approximately $3. I have placed many lowball offers with them and, except the contracts where they have the seller’s instructions as to what prices they will not accept, my lowball offers were always forwarded to the sellers even when the broker didn’t think they would be accepted.

If the broker at DVC Resale market isn’t forwarding your offer because it is too low, they are likely acting at seller’s direction.


----------



## Snowmiser

Brianstl said:


> Tell them you would like them to present your original offer.


They said they presented it and it was declined and then felt the need to criticize my offer.  The odd thing is that the listing is now off the site.  It’s not pending, just gone.  The whole experience didn’t feel great so I might look elsewhere.  I’ve bought twice with Fidelity and am wrapping up a sale with them now and have had good experiences with them.


----------



## Deeleebaker

I agree that www.dvcresale.com is the easiest to navigate and has the most listings. They also have the highest prices. I made my offer through them and although they did rationalize why my Offer was low (double points, small contract) I explained my rationale and always thanked them for presenting the bid. They also did the now we have multiple offers and we might have to go best and highest, but ended up just asking if I would accept his counter to my original offer. I wasn’t set on winning the first bid I ever made, but it was the right points, with enough banked points to let me have a 1 Br next year and I recognized we were only $700 apart and it wasn’t worth waiting longer to make a February reservation.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Snowmiser said:


> They said they presented it and it was declined and then felt the need to criticize my offer.  The odd thing is that the listing is now off the site.  It’s not pending, just gone.  The whole experience didn’t feel great so I might look elsewhere.  I’ve bought twice with Fidelity and am wrapping up a sale with them now and have had good experiences with them.


yeah we won't use them again because of their pricing issues.  We tried to get our first contract with them years ago and it was another situation where they refused to present the offer.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

We're currently in ROFR on our second contract with Jamie at www.DVCStore.com. They have always been really great. Extremely responsive, if our broker is unavailable there is always someone else ready to help us.

We had a contract with Bonnie at www.FidelityResales.com that was taken back in ROFR last year. Bonnie was great, no issues. She presented my offer and the seller declined without a counter. Next day she called me back to tell me that they had reconsidered and would accept my original offer if I was still interested. I recently called to offer on another contract and talked to Shawn. She seemed very helpful, but she told me someone else had already placed an offer and she would keep my info in case it became available again. I asked if I could try to make a higher offer, and she said they would only negotiate with the first offeror until there was an acceptance/rejection/recission.

I have seen some very interesting contracts on http://*************.com, and they tend to stick around longer than at other brokers, but they haven't been the most responsive or easy to reach. It does make me wonder if the good deals are actually sticking around for days/weeks without selling, or if they just aren't updating their website as often.


----------



## JoshF

Snowmiser said:


> They said they presented it and it was declined and then felt the need to criticize my offer.  The odd thing is that the listing is now off the site.  It’s not pending, just gone.  The whole experience didn’t feel great so I might look elsewhere.  I’ve bought twice with Fidelity and am wrapping up a sale with them now and have had good experiences with them.


That's why we have many options as buyers!


----------



## Jvalen93

I did not have this experience with dvc resale market. I offered 9 dollars under asking and they did not try to pursuade me to offer more. They actually said they conviced the seller to take the offer. The seller was asking 105 pp and i offered 96 for a 105 point contract at SSR. My agent is Kevin MaQuarrie. Im on day 39 of ROFR


----------



## DISMomma4

Jvalen93 said:


> I did not have this experience with dvc resale market. I offered 9 dollars under asking and they did not try to pursuade me to offer more. They actually said they conviced the seller to take the offer. The seller was asking 105 pp and i offered 96 for a 105 point contract at SSR. My agent is Kevin MaQuarrie. Im on day 39 of ROFR



I had the same experience as you!  We had quite the whirlwind with our first offer we put in.  Seller declined, then accepted, then declined all in less than 15 hours.  We were okay with the original price point, but offered $5 lower just to see what would happen.  Because of all the back and forth, we did not feel comfortable with proceeding with that seller after he came back (after accepting) saying he wanted full asking price.  Too wishy washy for me to be comfortable with jumping in for the long haul with him.  We were encouraged to look and see if there were any other contracts that appealed to us because he knew we could get a number of their available contracts down to the price point we were interested in.  Found another contract that ended up being even better for us, offered $9 under asking and it was accepted!  In hindsight, I kind of wish we would have offered a teensy lower but oh well!  We’re still happy with the price point we got!!  We worked with Derek who is wonderful!!!


----------



## pangyal

What's even better than Christmas, you ask? The shiny new ROFR thread for the quarter can be found here   . Please use this going forward!

I left everyone on there who has been waiting as of May 15 or after since there have been such delays in responses this quarter (understandably).

Also- not ONE contract went on the Taken list this quarter. I am pretty sure that is the first time ever, and I've been doing this thread for years now!!!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3806556/#post-62095456


----------

